# Kennenlernspiel



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Dieses Spiel hab ich jetzt schon in jedem Forum gesehen, nur hier komischerweise nicht (zumindest hat die SuFu nichts ergeben) also warum nicht, da kann man immer so schön reinschreiben, und ich finde es interessanter als die meisten anderen Spiele, weil man wenigstens noch was über die anderen lernen kann.

Es ist eigentlich ganz simpel: einer stellt eine Frage und der nächste beantwortet sie. Gleichzeitig stellt er dann eine neue Frage für die nächste Person, und so geht es immer weiter. Es sind aber natürlich keine Quizfragen gemeint, sondern Fragen die einem die intimsten Geheimnisse seines Gegenübers offenbaren sollen... muhaha.

Bitte antwortet nicht bloß mit ja oder nein, sondern nur, wenn ihr auch etwas zu dem Thema zu sagen habt! Und vermeidet all zu dämliche Fragen.

Fangen wir einfach mal an...

Hattest Du schon einmal einen imaginären Freund/Freundin?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nicht dass ich wüsste. Aber kann man ja nie wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmmm
Hast du schonmal irgendwo etwas gewonnen? Wenn ja, was? (z.B. Lotto)


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Das beste, das ich bisher gewonnen habe waren 2 Euro bei einem Rubbellos..  aber eigentlich war das kein Gewinn, weil das Los 2 Euro gekostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie viele Stunden hängst du im Durchschnitt am Tag vor deinem Computer?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

4




warst du schon mal im fernsehn?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nein, ausser jemand hat mich heimlich gefilmt und ich hätte es nicht bemerkt.

Machst du selber Musik?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Ja Spiele klavier in einer band 






Kanst du gut kochen?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja in der Schule, wobei ich eigentlich gerne koche, aber nur wenn ich es danach selber essen kann.

offtopic: Ist ein Video oder nur ein Lied im Internet?

Hast du dich schonmal mit jemandem geprügelt?


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Ja, aber noch nie so schlimm das Blut geflossen wäre.



Was hast du vor 1 Stunde gemacht?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> offtopic: Ist ein Video oder nur ein Lied im Internet?




nein is eine schul band 



ontopic

Pc gespielt 

was hast du vor einer stunde gemacht?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Pc gespielt

Was ist dein Lieblingessen?


----------



## Qonix (6. April 2009)

Hehe, jetzt wirds peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bananen gegessen und Desperat Housewives geschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Spagethi mit Bolonegse oder ie das geschrieben wird ^^ 






was ist dein liebslings getränk?


----------



## Greshnak (6. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Spagethi mit Bolonegse oder ie das geschrieben wird ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cola ^^


Wie ist dein RL Name?


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

Steffen 




und deiner?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nando


Was ist dein grösstes Geheimnis? :-)


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

das werde ich sicherlich nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du Geschwister?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ja eine Schwester.


Gehst du gerne in die Schule?


----------



## Klunker (6. April 2009)

manchmal ja manchmal nein

magst du pinguine dood?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Ich würde gern wieder in die Schule gehen ^^ lang lang ist's her ^^


Wohin würdest du gern mal in Urlaub FLIEGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Bööh doofe zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nirgendswohin,ich mag keinen Urlaub woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Peinlichste Sache? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Ne Klassenkameradin hat mir aufm Schulhof die Hose runtergezogen *blush*

Kannst du Ski fahren oder Snowboarden? Wenn ja, wo hast es gelernt^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Snowboarden, mehrheitlich auf dem Hasliberg, Meiringen.


Wo gehst du Ski fahren oder snowboarden?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Snowboarden in Portland, Oregon ^^

Warst/bist du gut in der Schule?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

So mittelmässig.

Hast du eine Ausbildung? Wenn ja, als was?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Ja, 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bauzeichnerin und Informatikkauffrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wärst du lieber gwroden?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

wie darf ich das verstehen? beruflich oder wie? weil ich geh noch in die schule.
oder meinst du ob ich lieber ein mädchen geworden wäre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



machst du irgendwas um einzuschlafen?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ja ins Bett liegen und Augen zu machen.


Würdest du gerne arbeiten, arbeitest du gern?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

na beruflich =) bei dir dann halt, was du werden willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich lese zum einschlafen immer viele seiten in dicken büchern ^^

Hast du früher Angst im Dunkeln gehabt?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast du als kind vorm ins bett gehen unter deinem bett oder in deinem kleiderschrank nachgeschaut?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Nein habe ich nie gemacht.


Hast du früher Pokemon geschaut/gespielt?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

War leidenschaftlicher Pokemonspieler über viele Jahre und habe auch so gut wie jede Sendung gesehen. Also ich war richtiger Fan.

Mit wie viel Jahren hast du deinen ersten PC bekommen?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Wann ich einen bekommen habe? Weiss ich nicht mehr. Also mit 8 oder so hatte ich Zugang zu einem Pc.


Interessierst du dich für die Politik?


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> na beruflich =) bei dir dann halt, was du werden willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aso ich möchte was kaufmännisches machen.
ne überhaupt nicht.
wo warst du schon überall im Urlaub?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Canada, USA (Florida, Oregon, Californien, New York), Guatemala, Mexiko, Griechenland, Spanien, Italien, England, Dänemark, Österreich

Hast du ein gutes Verhältnis zu deinen Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

Mehrmals Griechenland, 3 mal Bosnien, 2 mal Italien, 1 mal Deutschland, 1 Mal England und auch ziemlich oft in Steiermark

2. Frage:  Ja 


Hast/hattest du ein Baumhaus?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Hmm ist eines im Garten.
Braucht aber niemand.


Bist du viel draussen, was machst du da?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Sonnen, lesen, spazieren usw =)

Was für Filme schaust du gern? Lieber im Kino oder auf DVD?


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Mit freundin zuhause auf der Couch :> Filme: alles was gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein größter Wunsch? :>


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Einmal mit nem Kampfjet bis zur Stratosphäre fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du einmal Haustiere haben, bzw hast du welche?


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Habe eine Katze.


Seit wann hast du einen Fernseher? (falls du einen hast)


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

seit ca 15 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du noch Monkey Island und Co oder bist du mit Pokemon aufgewachsen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Also eigentlich bin ich mit Pokemon aufgewachsen, aber ist Monkey Island nicht das Spiel mit dem Affen in der Kugel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast du ein schönes Leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

reicht hier ein einfaches nein? =)

Hast du deinen Eltern viele Probleme gemacht?


----------



## LordSirius (6. April 2009)

die mach ich denen immernoch ^.^

Hast du Angst vor dem Tod? oder Angst vorm sterben?


----------



## Captain Kitsu (6. April 2009)

Nur vor letzterem...

Wann hast du das letzte mal geweint?


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Als ich  7 war (glaub ich ).

Wohnst du in einer Wohnung oder einem Haus ?


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Noch in einer Wohnung, das Haus is aber schon selbst gezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Fernsehserien tust du dir regelmäßig an?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

Simpsons ^^ oder Galileo 


Hast du einen job ?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

na klar.

warum bist du jetzt noch wach?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Weil ich noch nicht allzulange wach bin ^^

Liest du gerne Bücher? Wenn ja, was für welche?


----------



## Raheema (7. April 2009)

oja 

eregorn gerne oder die c3 bücher und Wow bücher



guckst du gerne fernsehn?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Eher selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lesen ist viel spannender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du mal auswandern?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

ne - home sweet home. aber ein langer urlaub is okay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schon mal morgens aufgewacht und und das eigene spiegelbild: "wer bist du denn?" gefragt?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

als ich besoffe nwar ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schonma nebens klo gekotzt? xD


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

das thema kotzen hatten wir doch schonmal ^^
nein, habe noch ned daneben gekotzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt du gerne an Festtagen mit der Familie zusammen? Wenn nicht, warum nicht?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

verbring ich lieber mit freundin zu 2t..
najo aber mit familie ist auch nid schlecht 1ma im jahr treffen schadet nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schonma nen wochenende durchgemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ja why?


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

Ja habe ich ^^ Weil irgendein neues Game draussen war oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bist du zu MMORPGs gekommen und wann war das?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

kolege hatte damals daoc installiert
wirklich angefangen zu zocken hab ich aber erst als wow rauskahm vorher nur shooter und strategie oder auf ps jump'n'run

must du morgen auch arbeiten :<


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Jup, morgen und übermorgen. Aber Freitag nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie gross ist dein Bett?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

2,20 x 140 ... 


Was ist dein Leibgericht?


----------



## Ayi (7. April 2009)

Lasagne


hm... Auf was für Konzerten warst du schon?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Da eine ausgiebige Liste zu lang wäre und unbekannte Artisten dabei wären., beschränke ich mich auf die peinlichsten und lustigsten:

Rock am Ring, Rock am See, Karlsruhe: Das Fest (Seit langem.. treten viel versch. Künnstler auf ^^), Backstreet Boys, Xavier Naidoo, Die Streuner, Cultus Ferrox.... ich hör auf sonst wirds zu lang ^^


Was spielst du für ein Instrument / Was würdest du gerne für eines lernen?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. April 2009)

Ich spiele E-Gitarre.

Wie heisst dein liebstes Stofftier (heute oder von damals).


----------



## Vervane (7. April 2009)

Dino (warn Dinosaurier ... ja war schon damals ziehmlich einfälltig^^)

Was esst ihr zum Frühstück, wenn überhaupt was?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Frühstückspause auf der Arbeit: Brötchen + Butter und Konfitüre/Honig/sonst was. Dazu Kaffee.


Wann musst du morgens aufstehen?


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Gleitende Arbeitszeiten.
Zwischen 5:45 und 7:45. Je nach lust und Laune.

Hast du schon mal etwas gestohlen?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Jo im Walmart und in Dänemarkt in so nem großen Einkaufszentrum... leider! War da aber noch sehr jung.

Wie gehst du zur Arbeit/Schule? Auto, Bus, Bahn, zu Fuß oder mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Das sieht bei mir so aus: Zu Fuss bis zur Bushaltestelle 50m (meistens rennend), Bus (wenn Bus verpasst Fahrrad), Bahn, umsteigen, Bahn, und dann noch 100m zu Fuss bis ins Büro.

Bist du eher der Tee oder eher der Kaffeetrinker? Und warum?


----------



## villain (7. April 2009)

kaffee - ich brauche den da-ist-koffein-drin-und-nun-werde-ich-wach-effekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




burger king oder mcdonalds ?


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Mc Donalds!

Hattest du mal mit einer Person des anderen Geschlechts eine peinliche Situation? Wenn ja, erzähl mal davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

jup xD Meine erste Freundin, da war ich 10 (xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) , wir wollten uns vorm Klassenraum küssen (xP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sind vo der halben Klasse mim Kopf zusammengestoßen...

Hach herrlich xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was magst du mehr? Pizza oder Döner? Warum?


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

pizza weil ich die zuhause hab ;P

kekse oder chips ? was hast lieber zum zocken aufm tisch


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

Chips^^


Kalt Duchen oder Warm Duschen?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Meistens Warm (haha ...)


DvD-Abende oder Kino?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Da grad wieder gute filme laufen: Kino
Zudem kann man danach ugnezwungen noch weg gehen udn hockt nicht in der bude rum... und mann muss nicht aufräumen udn groß kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbst kochen oder essen gehen (also an einem besonderen Tag)


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

kommt drafu an was es ist^^

Also wenn später ne Freundin kommen soll selbst, ansonsten Essen gehen.


Erdnussbutter oder Nutella


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Nutelle!

Wann hattest du deinen ersten Kuss mit einem Mädchen?


----------



## Greshnak (8. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Nutelle!
> 
> Wann hattest du deinen ersten Kuss mit einem Mädchen?




Mmh, bei diesem tat oder Wahrheit-Ding musste ich sie auf die Wange küssen, das war als ich 11 war. Heute sind wir ganz gute Freunde.


Wie alt bist du?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

alt genug ^^
siehe buffed profil


wieiel anläufe hast du für den führerschein gebraucht (also prüfung)


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

noch nicht gemacht Oo


Selbstmord: Ertränken oder Erhängen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Keins von beidem, erschiessen wär was für mich.^^

EDIT: Ups. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist deine Mutter/dein Vater nervig oder ein echter Kumpel(ine)?! :O


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

Ein Kumpel.
Da meine Mutter gestorben ist. Leben zusammen in einem Riesen Haus. Die Aufgaben sind schön verteilt. Er Kocht. Ich wasche ab und der rest macht die Putzfrau.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was wolltest du früher immer werden und was bist du heute? Wenn noch du noch Schüler bist, was willst du werden?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Profifussballer. :<
Was ich geworden bin? Aufgrund körperlicher Probleme momentan arbeitslos. Schöner "Werdegang".^^


Würdest du lieber im Norden Urlaub machen (schön kühl), oder im Süden? (widerlich warm)


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Beides Oo


Urlaub in Alaska oder Urlaub in der Sahara


----------



## picollo0071 (8. April 2009)

Sahara

Wenn du ein Pizzabelag wärst, welcher wäre das?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

Schinken + Salami mit Käse und Tomaten

Was ist dein Lieblingsessen? Und wann hast du es das letzte mal gegessen?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Schinken-Käse Toast... vor 30 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Winter oder Sommer? (Schnee, oder Sonne)


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

schnee im sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schonma fast den ganzen tag verpennt? und wenn ja wiso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Ski fahren / Boarden gehen ist genial... aber auch warmes wetter, wenigbekleidete hübsche damen und gute stimmung sind klasse..
ich sag mal: sommer ^^


Fährst du Ski / Snowboard?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

snowblades 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


snowboard kann ich nid wirklich und normale ski find ich öde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du ein auto oder nen töff (motorrad) ? oder nix von dem


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

nix Oo

Porsche, Maserati, Corvette, Lamborghini oder Ferrari=?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

nix davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber nen porsche hätt ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei ich eigentlich alle nehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cs oder ut?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

wenn, dann CS... UT is ur zum Abschalten gut

btw: das X oder Y spiel is in nem anderen thread ^^
stellt einfach fragen ohne vorher antworten zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





was für ein auto (marke, modell) fähst du?


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

da ich atm noch am autoprüfung machen bin fahr ich gar keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vather hat aber nen mazda mit dem ich bisle fahren darf ;P 
und fahrlerher vw carbriole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du schon ne autoprüfung? wenn ja seit wann und mit vielen fehler bestanden ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (8. April 2009)

Autoprüfung? Nee werde jetzt dann 23. Aber irgendwie bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Was machtst du diese Ostern?


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Ostern?
Fisch essen, einkaufen gehen, arbeiten, essen gehen, essen gehen. in dieser reihenfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freitag: familienfeier / geburstagsfeier verwandtschaft / samstag: einkaufen und arbeiten / sonntag & montag: ostern bei familie und so weiter


Hast du schon deinen sommerurlaub geplant. wenn ja, wohin geht es denn?


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ostern?
> Fisch essen, einkaufen gehen, arbeiten, essen gehen, essen gehen. in dieser reihenfolge
> 
> 
> ...




Nach zu Hause bleiben gehts heuer. Soll echt wunderschön sein um die Jahreszeit!


FFA


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

Frage stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du mal die schule geschwänzt? wenn ja, warum?^^ einfach kb oder wegen ner arbeit?


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

mehr als nur einmal ^^ liegt einfach an meiner "krankheit" und ja... manchma auch keine lust gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie und wo bist du aufgewachsen?


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

In einem behüteten zu Hause im wunderschönen Raffelstetten, dass beinahe direkt neben Linz liegt. Durch die Stadtnähe war einkaufen und so immer sehr einfach. Falls es jemand noch nicht gecheckt hat, ich komme aus Österreich.

Was ist dir lieber, Großstadt, Stadtnähe oder Land?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Stadtnähe.. so aufm Land ^^


Wo wohnst du? (also in einer Kleinstadt, am Rande einer Stadt, auf dem Land..: Großstadt?)


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Also ist schwer zu definieren. Kleinstadt ist es nicht, hat zu wenige Einwohner dafür. Am Rande einer Stadt auch eher nicht, da es ein eigener Ort ist. Aber auch nicht direkt am Land, weil man nur so 15 min in die Stadt fährt. Ich würde es wohl am ehesten als Stadtrand bezeichnen.


Wie wohnst du? (zu Hause, alleine, mit Partner, mit Kinder etc.)


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Ich habe eine Wohnung. Naja... bald ein ganzes Häuschen... es ist ein 2-Familien Haus, wobei die Familie in der unteren Wohnung bald ausziehen wird.
Derzeit lebe ich mit meiner Lebensgefährtin, ihrer jüngeren Schwester (EIN SCHELM wer da böses denkt!) und 3 rassekaninchen zusammen.
Ein Hündchen kommt auch bald.

Und wie steht es mit dir so (selbe Frage wie von Vorposter)


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Wohne derzeit noch bei meinen Eltern in einem gefühlten 2 m2 Zimmer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde aber, soweit ich nicht im September studieren gehe, mir bald eine eigene Bude suchen.

Welche Schulbildung und damits nicht langweilig wird, welcher Beruf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

braucht  man in einem land wie dietschland einen schulabschluss? *lach
wenn ich mir manche leut so anguck da denk ich mir, die kämen von der baumschule..
aber stop. geht ja um mich ^^

mittlere reife, aufbauendes berufskolleg für technik und medien verbunden mit der fachhochschulreife.
anstatt zu studieren wählte ich den berufsweg als IT-systemkaufmann.

Was war in deiner einschulungstüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

Stifte und Süßen ^^





wie war deine einschulung?


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich noch erinnern kann, war sie ganz lustig... Nur das lila Kleid mit den bunten riesenknöpfen, gepaart mit weißer baumwollstrumpfhose und lackschuhe war grausam o.O

Wurdest du auch so grausam angezogen von deiner Mutter?


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Ja. Ich hab die Einschulungsfotos von 1990 noch ^^
Das möcht ich aber keinerm fremden zumuten. Ich versteck die zuhause immer. Ganz weit hinten im Fotoalbum.... 

Welche Bilder von dir versteckst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Alle aus meiner Kindheit und einige Partyfotos =)))

Erzähl uns von deinem ersten Filmriss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Erster Filmriss o0
OMG... ich hatt früher einige, und da kann es sein, dass ein filmriss den ersten überspielt hat... so wie das bei videobändern is *lach
Ich erinner mich noch an einen.. war aber ned der erstel. der war verhältnismäßig langweilig .... aberweiter im text: da war ich 16... waren grad die abschlussprüfungen zuende... letzte schriftliche prüfung: mathe: feddisch.
nunja.. ein einkaufswagen voller alkohol und der mittag / abend war gerettet. am nächten morgen fand sich fast di ganze klasse ohne zu wissen was los war aufm schulhof wieder...



erzähl von deinem ersten fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. April 2009)

würd ich ja gerne,wenn mein gedächnis nich so schlecht wäre,glaube es war grün-lila...

erzähl von deinem ersten date


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

hmm das war schön im kino und so halt bla bla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Model oder Freak? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

kein freak aber auch kein model.
achte aber schon gut auf mein aussehen...

bist du eher der styler oder ziehst du dich altmodisch an? oder halt ganz normal modern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. April 2009)

ka wie ist das bei metal mode >.< sag ich mal altmodich.

Was war dein erstes Game das du gespielt hast und in welchem altern?


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

Super Mario auf Gameboy Pocket, mit 5 Jahren... hab das aber nur so mal beim bruder gespielt, für 5 Minuten.

erzähl mal von einem coolen Erlebnis während deiner Schulzeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## searinus (9. April 2009)

ich habe ein thread von 2007 gerezzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kannst du 12 meter hoch springen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> ich habe ein thread von 2007 gerezzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kein Mensch kann 12 Meter hoch springen. Ist irgendwie unrealistisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erzähle von deinem ersten Rausch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

War nicht sehr schön.. Hatte üble Kopfschmerzen.
Meine Freunde haben mir dann erzählt was für verrückte Dinge ich gelabert hab im Schlaf...


Was für Serien/Filme siehst du am Liebsten?


----------



## Kronas (10. April 2009)

Horror 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist... Deine Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2009)

Rot


Brownies mit oder ohne Nüssen? Oder gar nicht (Pff..)?


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Hab nur einmal Brownies gegessen. Sind mir imo um einiges zu süß.


Besitzt du Haustiere? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## Assari (10. April 2009)

Ja, 2 Hunde^^

Was ist dein Lieblings handy?


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2009)

Sony Ericsson C 905
Hast du Allergien und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Illuminatos (10. April 2009)

laktoseintolleranz ( momentan aber seit 3 Jahren Inaktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was ist denn deine Lieblingsserie?


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

Dr. House, Heroes und Fringe müssen unbedingt geguckt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie und wo hast du dieses Jahr deinen Sommerurlaub geplant?


----------



## Bodog (10. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Dr. House, Heroes und Fringe müssen unbedingt geguckt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Englisch-Camp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht du heute am schönen Freitag-Abend?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

War ein schöner Zockerabend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieviele Eier hast du schon gesammelt?


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

2 *EG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suchst du die buffed-Eier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. April 2009)

Ne ich such lieber reale Schokoeier die ich nach dem aufspüren aufessen kann (der PC ist ganz schön hart).

Wie denkst du über Pfannkuchen mit Hackfüllung (Bekannter von mir schwärmt zurzeit derbst davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ekelhaft!


Fernsehen im Liegen oder Sitzen?


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2009)

Mal so, mal so.


Hast du eine PS3?


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal so, mal so.
> 
> 
> Hast du eine PS3?



Nein und will ich auch gar nicht haben ^^

Willst du mein Freund sein? xDD


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Nein.. Ich kenn dich nicht


Besitzt du eine Konsole/n? Wenn ja, welche


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

PS3, PS1, Xbox, PSP, Wii.
Pokerst du im Internet und wenn ja um richtiges Geld?


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> PS3, PS1, Xbox, PSP, Wii.
> Pokerst du im Internet und wenn ja um richtiges Geld?




Ja, aber nicht um Geld.


T-Shirt oder Hemd?


----------



## Smokka (11. April 2009)

hemd

hattest du schon mal perverse fantasien mit deiner vorgesetzten`?


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

Wuah ne... Aber mit dem Vorgesetzten... *sabber*

Erzähl vom Romantischsten, was du bisher erlebt bzw für jemand gemacht hast ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

soll ich dir jetzt erzählen, dass ich mich auf dem letzten volksfest dermaßen zulaufen lassen habe und dann mit der besten freundin meiner ex-freundin 



Spoiler



---------------ZENSIERT---------------


 habe? hättet ihr wohl gern^^

wolltest du dich schonmal selbst umbringen?


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

Nein, nie grund für gehabt.

Hattest du schonmal mehr als nur freundschaft für eine Person von gleichen geschlecht verspürt?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Ein wenig ^^

Was war dein längster Krankenhausaufenthalt und warum?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

10 Tage - Knochenproben-Entnahme in Fuß und Knie. (Ja nur 10 Tage, zum Glück natürlich - Krankenhäuser "sucken derbst". Scheiss Essen, man darf nich lange Pennen, alle wollen was von einem. Als Kassenpatient bekommt man kein Einzelzimmer ...)

Wie bist du zu Computerspielen gekommen? Selbst entdeckt? Geschwister? Eltern vielleicht sogar? Und was war dein erstes Spiel?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Mein Vater hat mir im zarten Alter von 6 Jahren nen C64 geschenkt^^ Von da an, war es um mich geschehen...
Aber das ist schon so lange her, dass ich leider nicht weiß, welches mein erstes Spiel war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleiben wir mal mehr oder weniger bei dem Thema: Welches war dein erstes MMORPG, wann war das und welche hast du seitdem gespielt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Erstes war WoW. Mit ... erm ... 15 glaub ich. Da hat mir mein Bruder die Closed-Beta gezeigt. War vollkommen hin und weg.^^

Seit dem habe ich auch Ragnarok, Bounty Bay, Pirates Of The Burning Sea, Flyff, RoM und ein paar andere Free2Play-MMOs gespielt.


Wie lange ist dein letzter Sex her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Ned ganz 10 Stunden her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und hoffentlich auch nimmer solange bis zum nächsten ^^

Wenn das so ist, wann war dein erstes Mal?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Hm ... der "Versuch" mit 8 oder 9. Aber ohne so richtig zu wissen, was das eigentlich soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das richtige mit 14.

Wie kamst du auf Buffed? WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Soll das WoW nu heißen, ob ich durch WoW auf buffed gekommen bin oder wie ich auf WoW kam? Ich nehme einfach mal zweiteres an ^^

Vor 2 Jahren war ich noch DAoC am zocken, doch dort war immer mehr tote Hose. Auch meine Hasis aus der Gilde waren da schon lange bei WoW. Als ich dann mit DAoC aufgehört hatte, wurd mir tierisch fad (was Games betraf), also hat mich nen Bekannter zur WoW-Testversion überredet (bis dahin war ich strikt gegen WoW). Und in den 10Tagen habe ich meine DAoC-Gilde wiedergetroffen (durch Zufall). Also bin ich eigentlich wegen denen da geblieben ^^
Und zu buffed kam ich, weil ich ka von ner Quest hatte und anstatt mir zu helfen, bekam ich nur den Link an Kopf geknallt^^

Hast du schonmal Mamas/Papas Unterschrift gefälscht? Wenn ja, warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Meinte eigentlich, wie du zu Buffed gekommen bist.^^ Und die Antwort hab ich auch erwartet. War bei mir exakt genauso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deiner Frage: Ja. Damals hatte ich zum wiederholten Male (Nach nichtmal einer Woche Zeitspanne) einen Verweis bekommen und hab daraufhin die Unterschrift meiner Mutter gefälscht. War in der fünften oder sechsten Klasse und das einzigste Mal. Danach hab ich die Verweise immer direkt weggeworfen, meisst sogar noch direkt nach Erhalt. Hat die Lehrer auch nicht interessiert.^^


Hast du mehr Musik illegal gedownloadet, als CDs legal gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

*hust* Neeee *hust*

Wann warst du das letzte Mal im Kino? Was hast du geschaut und mit wem? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Hmm... vor einem Monat oder so. "The Spirit" mit einem Kumpel geguckt.

Jeder schaut Pornos. Weiß das deine Freundin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Hmm, ich schau keine ^^ Wirklich nicht, und ka was mein Freund dazu sagen würde, wenn ich ne Freundin hätte =))

Wo versteckst du denn deine? Und sinds viele? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Dachte du bist nen Typ ... hmpf ... Fail.^^

Klar. 3 Stück, direkt im Regal stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Einer davon von nem Kumpel ... sollte ich mal wieder zurück geben >.<)

Nachste Frage: Schonmal jemanden Berühmten getroffen, oder sehr nah dran gewesen?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Jap ^^ ich hab damals die Schule geschwänzt, weil Echt bei Njoy war (Gott, sowas darf man eigentlich ned erzählen... was war da nur in mich gefahren...), Freddy Quinn, Thomas Hermann, Olivia Jones, an mehr erinner ich mich ned =)

Erzähl von einem lustigen Traum^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ui, nen lustiger Traum ... Ich hatte als kleines Kind jahrelang einen Traum, der immerwieder gleich verlief. Ich bin durch eine Tür gegangen, durch die ich nichtmehr zurück kam. Das einzigste was im Raum war, war eine Plattform, auf der ich stand. Drumherum war nur Lava. (Denke zumindest, dass es Lava war. War zumindest rote Flüssigkeit) Der Traum endete immer damit, dass ich in die Lava gefallen bin. Hmm ... ist niemehr zurück gekommen der Traum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war dein letztes alkoholisches Getränk? (Ausser Bier)


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Malibu mit Ananassaft^^

Bist du im Meer/See schonmal komischen Tieren begegnet?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Nö, ausser in einem "See" (Mehr Fluss) hat mich ein Fisch/Aal gestreift. Auch schon extrem lange her.

Hast du früher mal Musik gehört, wofür du dich heute schämst?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

JAAAAAAAA... Muss ich auch erwähnen welche? 
Kelly Family, Echt, Backstreet Boys usw

Warst du schonmal an einem FKK Strand?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Frage 1: Ja klar.^^

Frage 2: Nein, zum Glück. Wenn ich bei Reportagen sehe, was da alles frei rumlaufen darf. *würg*


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Glaube, du hast da was vergessen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Ui ... erm:

Hast du dir schonmal gewünscht, einen Tag im Körper des anderen Geschlechts zu sein?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Ahjo, allein um zu gucken, wie ihr den Sex erlebt^^ (kommen wir heute nochma vom thema weg?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassiker: Welche drei Dinge würdest du mit auf eine einsame Insel nehmen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Gute Frage, wenn auch Klassiker. Ich denke:

Schöne und stetig willige Frau (Um beim Thema zu bleiben xD), ein Kühlschrank, der sich immer von selbst auffüllt und ein PC mit Internet. (Damit ich mir noch andere Sachen bestellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage: Was denkst du nach dieser Aussage von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Need?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... warte ma ne sec... ich versuch ein mehr oder weniger anderes Thema zu finden...

...

...

funzt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein peinlichstes Erlebnis während eines intimen Momentes?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Uhu, aaaalso: Ich verwöhne sie und sie fängt an zu lachen mit folgenden Worten: Das kitzelt. >.<

DEIN peinlichstes Erlebnis? ;D


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Er hatte noch nen Hut auf (ka wieso), da kam die Mutter rein und meinte ganz trocken: "Macht ihr das immer mit Hut?" Und ging wieder raus... Gott haben wir danach gelacht...

Wo würdest du gern mal einen Intimen Moment erleben?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Hm ... da hab ich echt keine Ahnung. Fällt mir absolut nichts ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frage an Dich: Willst du das ändern? Ok, der war flach, aber jetzt die echte Frage:

Schonmal gefurzt beim Sex? xD


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

hätte da einige ideen =) aber sind ja meine träume/wünsche ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Frage: NEIN =)) 

Was würdest du nie ausprobieren?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

SM ... brauch ja nich nochmehr Schmerzen wenn ich schon Tabletten gegen die chronischen nehme.^^ (Nein, keine Gliedschmerzen) *hier wieder Zweideutigkeit*


Frage: Was sind das denn wohl für Wünsche und Träume? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Dafür kenn ich dich/euch ned langgenug, um diese mit euch zu teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonma nen ONS gehabt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Kann mit der Abkürzung grade so rein garnichts anfangen. o.O

Frage: Erklärst Du es mir?^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

OneNightStand =))


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Aaah, Nö, noch nie. Glaub die Dinger entstehen auch eher in Discos, und von denen halte ich respektvollen, hasserfüllten Abstand.^^

Werde ich dir, wenn du morgen aufwachst, noch sympatisch sein, oder ist nach dem Verschwinden des Müdigkeitsschleiers nurnoch Verachtung übrig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Abwarten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hihi ne quatsch, wird sich sicher nix ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<- bleibt dennoch Invis im ICQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In welcher Position schläfst du am besten?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Auf der rechten Schulter

In welcher Position genießt du am besten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

In fast allen ^^

Welches ist denn deine bervorzugte "Position"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Löffel

Und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufeinander

Auf welcheder beiden hättest du jetzt gerade Lust? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

erstere? zweitere? beide? ^^

Hattest du nen roten Kopf, als du dir deine ersten Kondome gekauft hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Nö, hat meine Mutter gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ist da verdammt cool wenns darum geht.

Gleiche Frage an dich.^^


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Ich finde das ist Männeraufgabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem bevorzuge ich die Pille und den intimen Moment ohne Kondom (da ich eh keine ONS habe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt waren deine Freundinnen im Durchschnitt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Hmm... alle Freundinnen im Durschschnitt ... 15-16. (Du stellst Fragen^^)

Würdest du lieber bei Dark Ambiente entspannen, oder Filmmusik wie HdR oder FdK? (Herr der Ringe u. Fluch der Karibik)


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Beides klingt gut ^^

Wie hast du deinen 18 Geburstag gefeiert? ^^ hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

Sag ich dir in 3jahren ^.^

wo hattest du dein ersten richtigen kuss und warum?


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

Lagerfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Peinlichstes Erlebnis?


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

als ein boy mir ein haargummi weggenommen aht und sagte wen du es willst dan hol es aus meiner tasche....naja hatte was falsches in der hand als ich in seine hosentasche reingegriffen habe...>.<

hattest du schonmal ne abfuhr? wen ja warum^^


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wärst du gern ein Eichhörnchen? ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Nein

Du?


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

auch nicht, find die aber sehr süß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist dein Lieblingstier?

edit: @Andorana is ja mal qail! xD


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Kuh xD


Hast du schon jemanden angekotzt?


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2009)

Nein. Ich habe als Baby mal meinen Brei ausgespuckt, was diverse Fotos dokumentieren, aber angekotzt habe ich noch niemanden.

Gibt es etwas, was dich an anderen Menschen richtig wütend macht?


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

Wen jemand 3x die gleiche frage stellt....

hast du eine kuscheldecke/kissen/tier?

Edit:Anduris das war net geplant gewesen hab mich selber erschrocken...und konte aus schrek net sofort loslassen....xD


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

Jap, seit ich 5 bin, schlaf ich auf Erpel (meine Kuschelente, dient als zweites Kopfkissen) ^^

Vor was hast du Angst und warum?


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

Eigendlich nur vor den ungewissen ich weiss blöde aw. xD

hast du ein kind schonmal was geklaut? lolli,süssigkeiten oder so?


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

zählt auch meine schwester, als die noch nen kind war? der hab ich nämlich alles geklaut ^^

hat deine oma dich früher auch im badezimmer eingesperrt (so wie meine sis) *G* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

Nein

dein glücklichster momement? =O


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

der einzug bei meinem schatz und seit dem (fast) jeder tag ^^

Wie lang war deine bisher längste Beziehung?


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

an 12mai sinds jetzt 3jahre.....xD

was war das ekligste was du bis jetzt gemacht hast?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Mit meinem Ex gepennt !!! ^^

Was bereust du bisher am meisten in deinem Leben?


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

das ich in die tasche gegriffen habe für mein haargummi....

deine schlimste sünde?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Sex vor der Ehe ^^

Schonma mörderische Gedanken gehabt?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

d.h. mir gesacht, dass ich jemanden umbringen will/wollte?
ja klar, wer hatte das nicht?^^

dein peinlichster moment im vollrausch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

da filmriss, ka ^^

wieviel rauchst du am tag?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

10-19stk (halbe bis ganze schachtel)

du?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hättest du lieber ein haus/wohnung inmitten einer Großstadt oder lieber abseits einer großstadt zb. in einen Dorf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

ich wohn in nem dorf, und finds eig ganz okay, hab halt keinen vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hälst du dich fit?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

nur mit matratzensport^^

bist du in einem verein?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Fängst Du schon wieder an?^^

Zur Frage: Nein.

Brauchst Du morgens lange im Bad?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Huhuuuuu ToNk !!!!

Nein, nur 10-15 min ^^

Hast du heute ein wenig Sonne draussen genossen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Nein. Pfui.

Warst Du gestern mal faul? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Jeden Tag, also auch gestern ^^

Erzähl uns von deinem angenehmen Traum gestern. ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Hatte keinen. Hab Dir doch schon erzählt, dass die schon lange nichtmehr kommen.^^

Wann hast du vor Schlafen zu gehen? Wenn überhaupt..,


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Je nachdem wann ich müde werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab morgen noch viel zu tun o.O

Was hast du dir für morgen vorgenommen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Nichts, nichts und wieder nichts. Und damit ich dafür auch genug Kraft habe, geh ich jetzt pennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Frage zum Abschluss: Wirst Du meine Gedankenergüsse vermissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Ahjo... Werd ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warst du schonmal live bei einem Fußballspiel? Wenn ja, bei welchem?


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

Ja, bei einem Spiel der deutschen Frauennationalmannschaft! Hmm keine Ahnung mehr gegen wen, aber hey sie haben gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warst du mal auf einem Konzert oder mehreren? Wenn ja, was war dein Lieblingskonzert?


----------



## Landral (13. April 2009)

Ja und zwar auf einigen. Das beste Konzerterlebnis hatte ich bei/ mit den Ärtzten in Berlin im vergangenen Jahr.


Hörst du Onlineradio und welches kannst du ggf. empfehlen?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Ja, aber ich höre nur 106!8 online, womit du in Berlin wenig anfangen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst du gerne mal Browsergames? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

Ja, The West

Guckst du gerne Trickfilme an?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Wuah ich liebe Trickfilme ^^ Schade, dass es morgens am Sa/So kein Tom&Jerry und so mehr gibt =)))
Ansonsten hab ich glaub schon alle Trickfilme auf Kino(.to) geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer war dein Held in der Kindheit?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Tommy Vercetti aus GTA 3, Gott war das ein geiles Game *.*

Was machst du, wenn du alleine bist?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Soooo jung bist du? Wenn das dein Held in der Kindheit war??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich alleine bin, spiel ich WoW, lese Bücher oder tanze nackt durch die Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer hat dich aufgeklärt und wie?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Ja, bin erst 18 *.*

Wer mich aufgeklärt hat? Prons, und die Klassenkameraden aus der 6.

Wie stehst du zum Thema: Intimrasur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Ja, bin erst 18 *.*

Wer mich aufgeklärt hat? Prons, und die Klassenkameraden aus der 6.

Wie stehst du zum Thema: Intimrasur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

ich führe sie durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



singst du während dem Duschen?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Klar, laut und deutlich, dass auch die Nachbarn was von haben ^^

Warst du gut im Sport in der Schule?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Nein.. xD

Was für Musik hörst du?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Metal, Soundtracks usw

Haben schonmal die Bullen bei dir geklingelt wegen zu lauter Musik?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

ich hör eig. alles mögliche, kommt drauf an, auf was ich grad Lust hab... 
am meisten hör ich Hip Hop.

war zu langsam...

ne noch nie.

was isst du zum Frühstück?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Schokochips ^^

Wie lang war deine längste Wachphase und warum?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

36 std lanparty xD omg waren wir im Arsch!

Wenn wir dabei sind: Gehst viel auf Partys?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

nein ^^ bin dort eher selten anzutreffen (auch wenn einige fotos das gegenteil behaupten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du viele peinliche Fotos von dir? Wenn ja, poste eins hier^^


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Nein, kaum... und keine mehr aufm Rechner cause Crash :'(

bei Peinlichkeit... welche Situation war dir am peinlichsten in deinem Leben?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Hatte ich schonma beantwortet ^^ Ne Klassenkameradin hat mir aufm Schulhof die Hose runtergezogen ^^

Welche Schokolade magst du am liebsten?


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Ritter Sport, Milka 

ernährst du dich gesund?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

bei 2-3 tafeln schokolade am tag und 1-2 äpfel im monat? eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isst du Butter/Magerine auf deinem Brot?


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

ButtaaaaaaaaaaA

Spielst gern mit Kindern?
(Ich frag weil mich grad 4 Kinder mit Fußball auf Trapp halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast du kleine Verwandte?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

ja meine oma^^

gehst du gerne ins kino?


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

nur auf kino.to

hast du schonmal mit einen gleichgeschlechtigen geflierted? und ist mehr draus geworden? xD


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

nein (ich komm ja nicht aus köln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

kommst du aus köln?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

NIX da, bin gebürtige Hamburgerin!

Warst du schonmal in Hamburg? Wenn ja, wie hat es dir gefallen und was hast du dir da alles angeschaut?


----------



## Kronas (13. April 2009)

nee iwie net
nähe münster

edit: zu langsam, ne war noch net da

hattest du schonmal nen ban bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andorana (13. April 2009)

nein,geht das? xDD

machst du hier nur mit um deine beiträge zu puschen? xDDD


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

Nööoo, warum sollte ich auch?^^

Wann hattest du deinen ersten richtigen Kuss?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

mit 13 auf dem schuflur^^

was war der letzte film den du ganz gesehen hast?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Tales of The Past 1,2 und 3

Hattest du schonmal ein Doppel Date?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Naja, so halb halb. Eher nicht.

Warst Du schonmal so besoffen, dass du deine(n) eigene(n) Mutter/Freundin/Vater/Freund nichtmehr erkannt hast?


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

ich war noch nie besoffen^^

Bist du Verheiratet?


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

Nein, hab zurzeit net mal ne Frau dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, 800km irgendwohin zu fahren, weil dir sonst zu Hause fad wird? (Klingt zwar komisch, aber hoffentlich verständlich)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Ne, kein Auto.^^

Bist du einfach mal aus Langeweile nachts rausgegangen, wenn es geregnet hat und hast es genossen?


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

TOOOONNNKKKKK !!!!
Ja ich gehe gerne nachts im Regen spazieren... Als Hamburgerin mag man sowas... gerade im Sommer ^^

Erzähl von deiner schlimmsten Klassenreise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Au ... da hab ich was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6te Klasse. Mittagessen war schlecht. 3/4 der Klasse war am kotzen, alle abgeholt (Ausser mir weil meine Eltern nicht konnten). -.-


Wie oft bist du durchschnittlich pro Tag auf Klo?^^


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

hmm untershciedlichg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 mal so ^^ 



E-treppe oder normale treppe?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Normale Treppe, wenn ich nichts vor hab. E-Treppe, wenn ich weiß, dass der Tag schlimm wird.^^


Rauchst du und wenn ja wie viel am Tag?


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

Anti raucher und zwar stark!!!!!! 


buffed oder Wow szene?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Buffed-Community. WoW-Szene für deutsche News.


Humpeln oder Stottern?


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

hmm beides nicht ^^ 



Fuß bruch oder arm bruch?


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Am besten beide nicht,obwohl ich beide schon hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann hattest du deinen 1. Computer?^^


----------



## Raheema (13. April 2009)

hmm mit 12 ^^ und den habe ich immer noch ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

du hast da was vergessen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

jo sry ^^  


bitz du schon mal fast an eien kaugummi erstickt?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

nein

fährst du motorrad?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

leider nein, wobei ich aber den führerschein irgendwann mal machen möchte...


Wieviel Paar Schuhe hast du?


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Hmm, da muss ich überlegen.

1 altes Paar das bald entsorgt wird (kann mich einfach nicht davon trennen)
2 neue Paare (schwarz und weiss)
1 Paar Turnschuhe für Fitnesscenter
1 Paar Motorradstiefel

also 5 Paar Schuhe


Welche Fabe hatte dein erstes Fahrrad?


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. April 2009)

blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du nen IPod?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Ja. einen iPOD 5G mit der 30 GB Festplatte. Nettes Teil. Vorallem weil cih täglcih 2x1 Stunde Bahn fahre. Musik und Videos on Demand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das Teil seit fast 3 Jahren (!!!) und noch immer die Original Kopfhörer (!!!!!)

Was war dein erstes Haustier?


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Hatte noch nie eines. Aber wenn ich ausziehe werd ich mir 1 - 2 Katzen zulegen.


Musstest du deinen Ostergeschenke suchen oder hast du sie einfach so bekommen?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Der Osterhase bringt die Geschenke zu mir. Hab ihn gut dressiert.


Wie viele Osterhasen (also große)( hast du dieses Jahr bekommen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

0,0 ... ich bevorzuge normale Tafeln.^^

Was war dein letzter Fantasy-Film und wie hat er dir gefallen?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

also gedreht und mitgespielt hab ich bis dato in keinem - aber gesehen habe ich zuletzt (gestern) den Filma uf Pro 7 .. Prestige - Meister der magie


Wo warst du zuletzt mit wem im Urlaub?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Örm, 1995 oder 1996 mit meinen Eltern.


Hast Du als kleines Kind Spinat gehasst und rührst es jetzt immernoch nicht an?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

wir 2 unterhalten uns hier mal gegenseitig ^^


und spinat mag cih. mochte ich acuh immer. hatte damit kein problem.


magst du stinkenden käse (z.b. münsterländer) und schimmelkäse?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Nein, ganz klares nein. Noch nie und ich denke, das bleibt auch so lange so, wie meine Nase funktioniert.


Arbeitest du mit Grafikprogrammen? Wenn ja zeig mal ein Werk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Photoshop, GIMP für zwischendurch auf meinen Notebooks .. aber hab grad weder Link noch Grafik parat.. sry


Hattest du ein SNES/NES? was war dort dein Lieblingsspiel?


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Ich hatte einen NSE und habe noch immer einen SNES.

Lieblingsspiele:

Zelda
Secret of Mana
Secret of Evermore
Time
Terranigma



Kannst du mit deine Zunge dein Kinn / Nasenspitze berühren?


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Die Spiele waren echt klasse. Terranigma war wohl eines der Besten spiele ever.....
und zu deiner Frage: Ja. Kann ich. Habe ein susgesprochen großes Schmeckorgan in meinem Mund.


Hattest du schonmal einen Unfall? Selbstverschuldet womöglich?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Ich gehe von Verkehrsunfällen aus und in diesem Fall lautet meine Antwort Nein.


Gehört für dich Alkohol zu einer guten Party?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

Unfall ja..aber nicht Selbstverschuldet

Wie is dein Name?


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

Michelle ^^ Werd aber überwiegend nur Susi genannt ^^

Warst du schonmal im Legoland?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

Nope Susi*gg* ..steh eher auf richtige Achterbahnen etc 


Warst du schon mal im Gefängnis?


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

Ich hab mir mal Alcatraz angeschaut ^^ und die Zelle an der Grenze USA/Kanada 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du früher Telefonstreiche gemacht? Erzähl von einem witzigen.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Früher gab es noch viele 0800-er Nummern.. da hat man dann zu 4. oder 5. in der Telefonzelle gestanden und lustige Geräusche gemacht. Besonderheiten gabs da nie...


Hast du ein Tattoo? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Noch nicht, aber auf meinem Oberarm wird wohl nächste Woche der Name meiner neugeborenen Tochter zu lesen sein.


Wünschst du dir Kinder?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

Nein

Du?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Schau dir meine Antwort über dir noch einmal genauer an!^^


Kannst du ganze Sätze formulieren? (*grins*)


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

Na ob ich in der lage bin ganze Sätze zu formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wärst du ein Schwarzer wenn Bildschirme vom Computer einen bräunen würden?


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

Nein, ich wäre dann ein Guido.

Hast du einen Penis?


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

nö und das bleibt auch so

Hättest du den gerne einen größeren?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Klar, nen größeren Geldbeutel will doch jeder haben.


Guckst Du gerade Fernsehn? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Nein, ich schaue mir gerade ´nen Gameplay Trailer von Lineage 2 an. Vielleicht teste ich das game mal^^

Welche MMORPG´s spielst du?



Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

WoW

und du?


----------



## Landral (14. April 2009)

Schau dir meine Signatur an^^ .... LotRO ftw. :-D


Was versprichst du dir von Aion, dem vielgelobten neuen MMO ?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

Wat für Zeug? Ne Schmarn... Werd ich ned spielen, glaub ich ^^

Was machst du gegen Kopfschmerzen (außer Tabletten)?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Apfelsaft. Kalter Apfelsaft, keine Ahnung wieso, aber das hilft bei mir.


Hast du oft Albträume? Was war dein schlimmster?


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

Nein! Können wir uns nicht erinnern.

Fühlst du dich in deiner derzeitigen Beziehung wohl?


----------



## Gored (14. April 2009)

ja, weil ich keine habe, das ist wahrlich das beste was mir im moment passieren kann 


Auf was freut ihr beim kommenden Woe am meisten ?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Häääh?

Ich beantworte die Frage mal so, wie ich sie verstehe: Da ich nicht weiß, wie das Wetter wird, laß ich mich da überraschen ^^ Spontan und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du gerne Horrorfilme? Wenn ja, welche haben dir sehr gut gefallen? Und bei welchen hattest du wirklich "Angst"?


----------



## Landral (15. April 2009)

3 Fragen am Stück sind nicht erlaubt, weshalb ich nur eine beantworte.

Ja, aber da meine Frau selbige nicht mag, viel zu selten.


... Was war zu erst da: Huhn oder Ei? ...... _(ich weiß, wir hatten das hier in Bezug aud die WoW GMs schon^^)_


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

*Wollte nur nicht, dass da wieder Antworten mit einem Wort rauskommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Das Ei, ganz klar. Weil es vorher auch andere Wesen gab, die Eier legten^^

Was hast du geschaut, als du das letzte mal im Kino warst? (Für die, die es nicht stört: Wie war der Film und kannst du ihn empfehlen?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

"The Spirit" - leichter Humor, ein wenig brutal. Kein Film für den man Geld ausgeben sollte. Lieber im Fernsehn gucken.

Was ist für dich das schönste am menschlichen Körper? (Bitte keine Geschlechtsmerkmale, oder doch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Augen... ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und der Hintern.... yammy... außerdem *piep*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann hast du dein Führerschein gemacht und wie oft bist du durchgefallen? (Ja, wieder zwei Fragen, damit nicht nur "1999" kommt oder so!)


----------



## bkeleanor (15. April 2009)

Den hab ich seit Juni 2005...dafür hab ich nur einen Try gebraucht und mit 9 Fahrstunden insgesamt.

Hattest du schonmal einen Unfall mit dem Auto?


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Einen? Viele!
Doch keiner selbst verschuldet... Jemand denkt wohl, dass man in rote Autos einfach so reinfahren darf...


Warst du schonmal im Krankenhaus?


----------



## Landral (15. April 2009)

Ja und zwar vergangene Woche um meine Frau und meine neugeborene Tochter von dort abzuholen.


Bist du ein mensch klarer Worte oder gibst du schon mal klein bei?


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. *congratulate

klare worte oder klein bei geben?
ich geb schon mal kleinbei.... wobei der klügere ja häufig nachgibt. andererseits sind klare worte ebenso an der tagesordnung.


hast du geschwister? wenn ja, wie viele?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> hast du geschwister? wenn ja, wie viele?


1nen Bruder manchmal Landplage manchmal Segen ^^

Wie sieht dein Sonntagnachmittag aus (also der Traumsonntagnachmittag)


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

*Wunsch-Sonntag*: Schlafen bis 9 Uhr, duschen, fertig machen, anziehen, ab zum 10 uhr brunch bis 14 uhr. dabei etwas karten spielen, quasseln ...
Danach gemütlich etwas hinlegen, pennen, dvd gucken, an den pc.. was auch immer - bis 16 uhr: dann kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegen abend gemütlich bei 26°C auf der Terrasse sitzen und mehr Kaffee trinken ^^
*Die Relität*: Um 8 Uhr aufstehen, ab duschen udn ab ins Sportstudio, dann was kleines zum Mittag, dann arbeiten, danach etwas ausruhen, danach is der tag schon gelaufen...


Wie sieht dein Traum-Samstag aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2009)

Im Winter würde ich ihn einfach verschlafen wollen
Im Sommer: Aufstehen (ja am nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ab in den park basketball spiele, anschließend 15km laufen (beim heimweg ein warmer platzregen), ab unter die Dusche, und dann vor den Fernseher/Computer. Das wäre mal was *schwärm*


Wenn ich dir jetzt 10.000 &#8364; in die Hand drücke was würdest du damit machen?



Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: *hust* zuspät x_X aber es passt auch für samstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir jetzt 10.000 € in die Hand drücke was würdest du damit machen?


weglaufen!

Was würdest du machen wenn du einen Tag Chef der Deutschen bank wärst ^^


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Das selbe wie du: WEGLAUFEN! VERSTECKEN!


Was wäre, wenn du einen sechser im Lotto hättest, den Beleg aber nciht mehr finden würdest?


----------



## picollo0071 (15. April 2009)

Ihn suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was würdest du machen, wenn du ihn vor mir findest?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## villain (15. April 2009)

in mich hineinlachen und dir sagen, dass ich nur mal kurz zigaretten holen gehe...


was würdest du tun, wenn du weißt, ich bin nichtraucher?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> was würdest du tun, wenn du weißt, ich bin nichtraucher?


hinterherlaufen und dir den schein abnehmen

was würdest du tun wenn morgen weltuntergang wäre


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Hmm, nicht viel. Die restliche Zeit mit meiner Familie verbringen ... joar.



Hast du Geschwister? Wenn ja wie alt und kommst du mit ihnen klar?^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Ich hab eine kleine versaute Schwester, sie ist 22 Jahre alt und leider verstehen wir uns nicht sooooo gut (außerdem geht sie bald für ein Jahr nach Amerika *schnief*)
Außerdem einen 1 Jahr älteren Halbbruder, den ich aber nicht kenne und evtl bald zwei Stiefgeschwister (die drei vorher vermisse ich sehr)...

Sind deine Eltern geschieden oder leben sie noch zusammen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Geschieden.

Hast du früher als Kind oft mistgebaut? Bzw. baust du viel Mist?^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

bzw baust du viel mist??? soo jung bin ich schon lange nimmer ^^
und ja in der kindheit hab ich viel mist gemacht ^^ aber das müssen wir nicht näher erläutern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie heißt du eigentlich? (ToNk is irgendwie doof^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Aiman Abduhl Achmed Ahaalif Andur Kahettatisti


Stimmt das oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

Nein stimmt nicht ^^ Wenn doch, will ich ne Kopie des Ausweises sehen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verrätst du mir nun deinen richtigen Namen? *liebguck*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Komm ICQ.^^

Guckst Du gerade Fernsehn? Wenn ja was und findest du es gut?


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

morgen bin ich icq ^^
geh gleich schlafen, weil letzte nacht nur eine stunde geschlafen und heute den ganzen tag in der stadt gewesen mit der mutter o.O doofe sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat dir deine Mutter/Vater früher Geschichten vorgelesen? Wenn ja, erinnerst du dich noch an eine?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2009)

Ja hat sie und nein, keine Ahnung mehr. Aber bestimmt Hänsel & Gretel, oder Dornröschen oder sowas. Aber auf jeden Fall Gebrüder Grimm.

Traust du dich, fremde Personen nach der Telefonnummer zu fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Wünsche eine gute Nacht)


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Ja. Kam scon öfter vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kannst du spontan Witze erzählen?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Frauen können einfach keine Witze erzählen, also nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein Lieblingsgericht und wie kocht man es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Totes Tier  jeglicher Art, über offenem Feuer!

Gehst du gern ins Kino?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Ja sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit lecker Popcorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehe mittlerweile aber nur noch in Filme, die sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen im Kino zu gucken. War früher jeden Dienstag im Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehst du gern in Cocktailbars? Was sind deine Lieblingscoktails?


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Tequilla Sunrise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit wann bist du mit deinem aktuellen Partner zusammen?
Falls du keinen hast... seit wann bist du nicht mehr mit ihm/ihr zusammen?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Siehe in meinem Blog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit nun fast 4 Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und immer noch glücklich 

http://my.buffed.de/user/209734/blog/view/1971303508

Wie stehst du zu alten konsolen bzw Retro Zoggern udn hast du alte Konsolen bei diR?


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Ich selsbt spiele zwar an den Konsolen nicht - wir haben noch nen N64, aber Retro ist das ja nicht gerade, aber die Oldschool-Point'n'Klick, a.k.a. Indiana Jones And The Fate Of Atlantis, Monkey Island oder Lands Of Lore, die buddel ich mit schöner Regelmäsigkeit aus.

Was war dein erstes MMO?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

WoW
Und doch i finde N64 gehört auch zu Retro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i hab @ Home SNES, N64, GC & Wii udn demnächst kommt noch NES udn Sega Mega Drive hinzu und vllt noch dat DS Lite oder die DSi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bist du verheiratet und oder vergeben??


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

1. Bloß nicht
2. Nein

Warst du in Physik gut?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

War mein absolutes Hass Fach lag aber auch daran das is drei jahre hintereinander Elektrolehre hatte (so mit Rebung = Energie und Elektromagnetismus)
i habs gehasst  


Welchen Fussballverein magst du (von Rodneymullen weiß i es und mag ihn dafür net, aber sonst mag i ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Werder Bremen. Hab ne Dauerkarte und fahre jedes Jahr mindestens zu einem Auswärtsspiel der CL (wenn sie mal dabei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auch bin ich nächste Woche beim DFB-Halbfinale dabei ^^

Wem wirst du im Halbfinale die Daumen drücken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Sicher keiner englischen Mannschaft!!!!


Was für Sportarten triebst du so?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

DFB spielen keine englischen Mannschaften mit =))

Zur Zeit fahr ich manchma nur Fahrrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welchen Film wirst du dir als nächstes im Kino angucken?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

STAR TREK XI

Was is dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Man in Black 1 & 2


Was war deine letzte Illigale Aktivität die du gemacht hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

da gibts viel zu viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von transformers und american history x  über hdr und ben x bis hin zu full metal jacket und blackhawk down^^

Guckst du auch ganz gern mal diese japanischen Horrorfilme wie The Ring, Dark Water, The Eye usw?


----------



## Tade (16. April 2009)

Alle von Tarantino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Sry, zu spät also nochmal^^

Jaaaa, ich liebe Horrorfilme jeglicher Art und Herkunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Guckst du gern Scrubs?


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Klar



Wie viel Wiegst du?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Man in Black 1 & 2
> 
> 
> Was war deine letzte Illigale Aktivität die du gemacht hast?
> ...



Sag ich dir doch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja i guck gern Scrubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ca.: 120 kg bin aber am abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mags du Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Naja es geht



kannst du kochen? wenn ja wie oft und gerne?


ps: Dracun du wiegst ja fast doppelt so viel wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Ja kann i und i auch gerne nur tu i es net alllzu oft da i kaum zeit dazu habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja kann sein liegta ber auch daran das i vor 3 jahren verdammt faul wurde und kaum noch draussen war sondern nur in der bude ma pc und ganz viel ungesundes zeug gegessen hab und das bin i aber jetzta m abarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du in Sexuellen Dingen experimentierfreudig?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Jetzt kommt das Thema schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Need Abwechslung^^

Errötest du bei dem Thema? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Nein tue ich net i kann da ganz offen drüber reden (sollte man zumindest mit fast 27 Jahren udn einem Sohn ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du noch unerfahren?


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Nö, soldch ein Thema ist doch ganz normal, wenn man immer die gleiche Stellung und Sachen macht, wird es halt auch irgendwann langweilig



Anderes thema:

Warst du in der jugend in einem Sportverein?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Need neue Frage Melih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Ja Fussballverein

DJK Köln-Nord hieß der 

Liest du gerne?


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Ab und zu


Wie ist deine Einstellung zur Homosexuallität (allgemein, damit mein ich nicht nur Schwule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Da i kölner bin i da sehr tolerant gegenüber sind richtig nette gesprächspartner und menschen udn finde nicht das es einekrankheit sei wie manch andere ( hab da schon selber ne diskussion mit einem geführt wegen so einer meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie is deine einstellung zur politik??


----------



## Melih (16. April 2009)

Also wenn die über die Politik in deutschland redest würd ich sagen - bäh!


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

Ich bin relativ aktiv in der Politik (PoWi-LK und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und überzeugtes Mitglied der FDP!

Wie stehst du zur Emanzipation von Mann und Frau?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Ganz einfach Frau Hintern Herd, Herd im Keller udn keller


Nein Spaß finde ich richtig... gehört zur evolution dazu

kennst du dich mit pc s aus?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

absolut überhaupt nicht!

liest du gerne?


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

Joa, vor allen Dingen gerne den Playb...ähh..dicke Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du eher Optimist oder Pessimist?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

Pessimisten sind Optimisten mit Lebenserfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

trinkst du Abends gern mal n Schluck BIer/wein/whatever zum entspannen


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> absolut überhaupt nicht!
> 
> liest du gerne?


Nur mal als info LoD die frage gab es 2 posts über dir schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i sag nur ein Optimist wird zum terrorist (Äi-Tiem)

in der regel bin i sehr optimistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@LoD
Ja ab und an Mal schon kann dann aber auch schon mal 2 Bierchen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hörst du so für aussergewöhnliche Musik??


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Vanessa Mae


Welches Konzert hast du zuletzt mit wem besucht?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Manowar in Hamburg vor.. 3 oder 4 Jahren, mit nem Bekannten ausm Inet (ist er extra hochgefahren zu mir und hats mir zum BDay geschenkt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches war dein bisher bestes Konzert?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Weiberfastnacht in Köln am Neumarkt das Konzert von 5vor12

MANOWAR.........wuaaaahh sabber sabber geil auch mal will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magst du Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, AC/DC und so ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Aye klaro ^^
btw war Manowar das geilste Konzert auf dem ich bisher war... gleich nach der Kelly Family... ne schmarn ^^

Welche Musik war in deiner Jugend aktuell?


----------



## Hirsi325 (16. April 2009)

Techno, Trance, Hardstyle, Hip Hop...

Was für eine Schuhgröße hast du?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

37^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Buch hast du als letztes gelesen und worum ging es da?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. April 2009)

mein letztes buch war Faust teil I. Pakt mit dem Teufel...liebes geschichte...etc.

Hast du schonmal eine berühmte Persönlichkeit in Echt gesehen? also nicht im Fernsehen oder in einer Zeitschrift.


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Jap und zwar BELAFARINROD

hab denen sogar die hand geschüttelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt bis du?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

26 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Sternzeichen bist du?


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

Zwilling

und du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

fische ^^

welche sprachen sprichst du neben deutsch?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

schulenglisch

Hast du ein Ebay Account?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Klar. eBay FTW


Bei welchen Social Networks bist du?


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

jap

Wenn du Fußball-Fan bist, schaust du dir die Spiele deiner Mannschaft auf Premiere an und fieberst richtig mit oder schaust du nur mal bei Kicker rein, wie sie gespielt haben?


----------



## Alion (16. April 2009)

verdammt ihr seid zu schnell

bin kein Fussballfan. xD

Hast du eine Kreditkarte und wenn ja wie viele?


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

kenne die tücken > deshalb 0


was sind deine größten schwächen?


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Kölsch, Fußball und Die Simpsons.
Wenn mir das in die Hände fällt, wird es gnadenlos benutzt.

Stehst du auf Open-Air Konzerte?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Nein.

Wenn es einen Himmel gäbe, glaubst du, du würdest da hin kommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Das kommt wohl drauf an, was man dafür tun muss.

Was könnte ich dich fragen, was ich noch nich weiss....
Öhm, öhm...

Geht du regelmäsig ins Kino?


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

Nöö besorg mir meine Filme in der regel selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du auch Law & Order New York


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Neeee bäh ^^ 

Hast du viele CDs zuhause oder hast du deine Musik doch lieber nur als MP3 auf dem PC?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

Hauptsächlich MP3s. ^^


(Ich glaub das hab ich schonmal gefragt, aber naja, ist ne lustige Frage^^)

Übersteigt der Anteil der nicht ganz legal besorgten MP3s die Anzahl deiner CDs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

*hust* ja *hust*

Auf welchem OpenAir Festival warst du schonma und gehst du dieses Jahr wieder zu einem?


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Ich war schon auf Open Air Festivals. Rock am Ring. Rock am See .. un nein.. mir fehlt die Zeit um dort hin zu gehen...


Gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel, böse Mädchen...... (vervollständige den Satz und begründe ihn mit mindestens 3 Nomen, Verben und Adjektiven und sei dir dessen spiritueller Bedeutung im finnischen und norwegischen bewusst.... oder schreib einfach und sag ein oder zwei zeilen dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

... kommen überall hin.

ist eine ganz einfache denkaufgabe: böse mädchen tun alles (sie sind ja böse) nehmen wir ein beispiel: ein gutes mädchen und ein böses mädchen wollen in eine Disco, aber der Türsteher will sie nicht rein lassen. Das gute mädchen diskutiert ein wenig, und gibt dann aber irgendwann nach. Das böse mädchen jedoch, killt einfach den türsteher, und schupps ist sie drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du mit deinen Gedanken jemanden töten könntest, würdest du es tun? und wenn ja wie viele menschen müssten in dne nächsten paar minuten sterben?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

LOL.. allein der Satz "wie viele menschen müssten in dne nächsten paar minuten sterben?" setzt voraus das es bei dir einige wären....

Bei mir wären es nur 2 Menschen.. die aber beide schon tot sind... und von daher dies nicht möglich wäre.
Und nein, es sind nciht 2 Menschen die ich bereits auf dem Gewissen habe.
Es wäre der der ehemalige Reichskanzer des dritten Reichs sowie Osama bin Laden.


Wer hat dir in deinem Leben bis heute am Meisten als Vorbild gedient - und wesegen?


----------



## picollo0071 (17. April 2009)

Klingt vll billig, aber: Albert Einstein. Er hatte mehr als schlechte schulnoten, und hats im leben doch noch zu was gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bist du vegetarier? Begründe deine Aussage



Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: nope, bei mir wäre es nur einer. (aber der lebt dafür noch^^)


----------



## Rodney (17. April 2009)

Ich war mal Vergetarier, mit.... keine Ahnung. Jugendsünde eben.
Mittlerweile nicht mehr, weil es mir a) zu stressig ist und b) das Tier ist tot. Ob ich es esse, oder der Typ der nach mir in der Schlange steht, ist irrelevant.

Gehst du dieses Jahr zu Rock Im Park/ am Ring?


----------



## LordofDemons (17. April 2009)

nein ich geh wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehst du gern auf KOnzerte?


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

ich würd gerne darf aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warst du schon mal auf einen Konzert?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

Schon auf mehreren ^^ fing an mit michael jackson, kelly family, eminem, manowar usw ^^

Hast du schonmal so oft und viel telefoniert, dass du ein Schock bei der Telefonrechnung bekommen hast?


----------



## d2wap (17. April 2009)

Ja. Mit dem Handy nach Australien telefonieren rult ungemein.


Warst du mal im Gefängnis?


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

ja eine nacht lang U-Haft dumme geschichte kagg jugendsünde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück hab ich glück gehabt bei der gerichtsverhandlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünschst du dir eigentlich kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

klaro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das hat noch zeit ^^ will erst noch die welt bereisen und so ein käse ^^

Wie willst du mal heiraten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

wenn es nach mir geht ... ganz schlich tnur  meine eltern ihre elternkaffee & kuchen bockwürstchen & kartoffelsalat....wenn es nach meiner Fast Frau geht mit weißem kleid im standesamt 
aber es wird bestimmt nicht nach mir gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieviele Kinder und warum nicht schon haben?


----------



## Nimmue (17. April 2009)

min 2, max 2... weil ich, wie shcon erähnt, erst noch die welt bereisen will ^^ da stören die und es wird einfach teurer ^^

In welchen Freizeitparks warst du schon und in welchem hat es dir am besten gefallen?


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2009)

Im Phantasialand in Brühl nähe Köln und im Warner Bros Movie Park in Bottrop-Kirchhellen

und am besten finde ich dat Phantasialand da es bei mir in der nähe is...aber vom Park her is der Movie Park besser, die stuntshows, die fahrgeschäfte und dat kinderland fand i damals einfach nur atemberaubend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du eine Wii und das Balance Board sowie WiiFit, wennja benutzt du es regelmäßig um Sport zu treiben?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Nein,ich besitze es nicht.Ab und an greife ich aber zur PS2 und zocke etwas Eye Toy (entweder play 3 oder Kynetik).


Hattest du etwas in deiner Jugend,wofür du dich heute wirklich schämst?
Wenn ja,was war es?


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> ja eine nacht lang U-Haft dumme geschichte kagg jugendsünde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehe oben undmehr möchte ich net erzählen wir haben einach ziemlichen mist gebaut, sind erwischt worden udn naja die nacht werde ich mein lebtag net vergessen.


Was machst du gerade nebenbei?


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Lese derzeit das Buffed-Heft und drücke so alle 5-10 Minuten auf aktualisieren.Nebenbei check ich noch meine mails.


Würdest du Einfluss auf die Politik haben,was würdest du als erstes ändern?


----------



## Raheema (18. April 2009)

Keine Kriege mehr  und mehr gegen den klimawandeln !!!



was würdes du erforschen wenn du forscher wärst?


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Die Tiefen des Meeres

wo würdest du mal gerne Urlaub machen?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Norwegen, Schweden, Neuseeland, Island, Schottland, Irland, Ägypten, Brasilien, Australien, Japan und China. Und noch in viele viele andere Länder.

Was ist dein größter Traum, der finanziell etwas mehr kostet?


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Ein Leben in Spanien mit der Familie und dann ein nettes Häuschen am Strand besitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was wäre dein Traum, der viel kosten würde ihn zu erfüllen?


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Ein Flug mit einem Kampfjet ^^

Was für ein Auto fährst du/willst du fahren?


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

ist zwar nicht das schnellste auto, aber für mich das schönste: ferarri 360 modena

welche berühmte persönlichkeit (der weltgeschichte) würdest du gerne mal treffen und warum?


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

Jesus.
Nur um sicherzugehen, ob es ihn und seine Wunder gab.
Oder Stalin.
Nur um sicherzugehen, ob es ihn und seine Wunder gab.


Wo würdest du jetzt am Liebsten sein?


----------



## Qonix (20. April 2009)

An einem weissen Sandstrand meiner eignen Karibikinsel.


Hast du gut geschlafen?


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

Nein. Wobei ich das auch schon im ^<v thread schrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was geht dir am Meisten auf die Nerven?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Nicht was, sondern wer und das is meine Mutter...

Hast du Geschwister? Wenn ja, wieviele? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Ja, zwei Halbbrüder. Wobei ich zu einem keinen Kontakt mehr habe.


Was ist dein absoluter Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Die Frage hab ich schonma beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube aber, dass Transformers unter den dort aufgelisteten mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm ist^^

Sitzt du Weihnachten mit deiner Family zusammen? Wenn ja, wie ist es so? Wenn nein, warum nicht? ^^


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

Ja tun wir bzw wir essen zusammen udn dann gibt es geschenke....letztes jahr war ja unser 1. richtiges weihnachten mit dem kleenen der hatte seinen spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja i hasse X-MAs etc da i des ganez en bissel heuchlerisch finde udni mach den driss nur mit wegen meinem sohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du christliche familyfeiern?? Weihnachten, Ostern etc , wo dir die gesamte family auf den sack/eierstock geht?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. April 2009)

Ich mag sie nicht, aber meine Familie ist da zum Glück auch nicht so. Seit 2 Jahren gabs bei uns keinen Weinachtsbaum und auch keine "Bescherung" im eigentlichen Sinne. Ostern sowieso nicht.^^
Das einzige, dass bei uns um die Weinachtstage passiert, ist, dass wir (4) zusammen im Wohnzimmer sitzen und bei Bier und Wein quasseln. Das geht dann ca. 4 Stunden so und dann sind alle wieder weg.

Freust Du dich noch auf Geburtstage, wie ein kleines Kind?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Ich freu mich auf andere Geburtstage wie ein kleines Kind. Ist so schön, dass Geburtstagskind zuzusehen, wenn's das Geschenk auspackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu ich mich gleich doppelt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du letztes Jahr Weihnachten bekommen?


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

Ein Handy (weil meins kaputt war Samsung SGH E900), 2 Bücher Märchenmonds Kinder & Märchenmonds Erben und das Glitzern in den Augen meines Sohnes als er seine Geschenke bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du in deinen Wünschen  sparsam oder verschwenderisch ? (sprich lieber ein Buch oder eher einen neuen PC als Beispiel)


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Sparsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wünsche mir nur noch Bücher und bekomm auch nur noch Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du eine Leseratte und hast du schon viel gelesen? Was liest du am liebsten?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. April 2009)

einzigstes buch was ich "privat" gelesen habe ist "die kinder von bahnhof zoo" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



........aber......wie ich nichts über euch wissen will xD


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

dann bleib halt fern...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (20. April 2009)

Mach ich halt weiter

Was ist dein Lieblings spiel (egal ob pc, xbox what ever)


----------



## Dracun (20. April 2009)

Sämtliche Zelda Teile ... aber davon kann ich mich net zwischen ALttP und OoT entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bin sowieso ein leidenschaftlicher Zogger sei es PC oder Retro (SNES,GameBoy,N64,GC und bald auch NES)


Bist du Konsolen Rocker oder PC Zocker?


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2009)

Nun,ich war schon immer auf der Seite des PC´s.
Bin schon quasi damit aufgewachsen und mit Konsolen hatte ich eigendlich nie wirklich Spaß.(Mit einigen kleinen Ausnahmen ).

Ist bei dir eher die kreative oder logische Gehirnhälfte dominierend?


----------



## d2wap (21. April 2009)

Die kreativlogische...


Wärst du lieber wieder ein Kind?


----------



## Dracun (21. April 2009)

manchmal ja aber meistens nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du ein kleiner verkappter romantiker oder is an dir ein romantiker vorbeigelaufen (in 150 km entfernung)?


----------



## Nimmue (21. April 2009)

klar bin ich romantikerin (aber auch ned immer) ^^

Mit wieviel Jahren hast du dich an die Toilette gewöhnt?


----------



## Dracun (21. April 2009)

keine ahnung is mir aber auch latte hauptsache i geh drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß wirklich keine ahnung hab mri aber auch nie gedanken drüber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was is dir lieber Linux oder Windoof?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. April 2009)

hab mich bis jetzt immer nur mit windoof beschäftigt, hatte aber eigentlich noch nie große schwierigkeiten damit.....gewöhnungssache halt^^

bist du links oder rechtshänder?


----------



## villain (21. April 2009)

rechtshänder


hast du mal versucht, mit deiner "schwachen" hand zu schreiben? ( also als rechtshänder mit links und umgekehrt)


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2009)

Ja, sah in etwas so aus wie wenn mich jemand beim normalen schreiben durchgeschüttelt hätte.


Warst du schon mal in einer Situation in der du gedacht hast:" 30 Sekunden früher/später und es wäre mir passiert."


----------



## Soramac (22. April 2009)

Ja,  heute.

In der Schule ist zurzeit eine Schulinspektion und ich war gestern nicht in der Schule (krank) und musste in meinen Klassensaal ein Blatt holen und da wird nicht drinn waren, hat mir der Lehrer sein Schlüssel gegebn und meinte, falls die Schulinspektion grad vorbei läuft, versteck den Schlüssel in irgendeiner weise und natürlich dann zum Klassensaal gegangen, Blatt geholt, gehe raus. Höre jemand die Treppe runterlaufen. Dacht ich mir: Machst jetzt die Tür zu, steckst die Schlüssel in die Hosentasche und stellst dich hin und schaust das Blatt an. Wer kommt runter, die Schulinspektion. Dann gewartet bis die weg war und die Tür dann zugeschlossen. Wenn ich paar Minuten später rausgekommen wär aus dem Saal mit dem Schlüssel in der Hand und die hätten es gehsehen...


Was war das teuerster was du dir bis jetzt im Leben jemals geleistet hast?


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. April 2009)

Führerschein für 1200 Euro.

Was im Wert von über 50 Euro (oder 100 DM) hast Du mal geklaut ?
(Können natürlich nur die Langfinger beantworten. ^^)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (22. April 2009)

nix

was is dein lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## simion (22. April 2009)

Coca Cola.
Was ist dein Beruf? bzw. Was willst du später mal werden?


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2009)

Azubinchen bei einem großen "Online-Kaufhaus" 
Strebe an nach meiner Ausbildung eine derjenigen zu sein die an der HP selbst rumbasteln dürfen (;


Wo siehst du dich in 5 Jahren?


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Am Ende meiner Ausbildung. 

Was möchtest du in deinem Leben erreichen?


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2009)

Das oberste Goldlimit in WoW - äh ne halt..Leben aah.. das war das ohne Drachen oder?
Hmm.. drei gesunde Kinder und ein eigenes Häuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was war das wertvollste was du jemals verschenkt hast?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

hmm eigentlich nix (da i en armer kerl bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber i denke i bring einfach mal meinen sohn isn gespräöch i denke und weiß das er das wertvollste geschenk is was ich jemals meiner frau geschenkt habe udn auch schenken werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du auf der Arbeit oder auf der flucht?


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. April 2009)

Weder noch ^^ bin in der Schule, aaach ich liebe freistunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hattest du mal ne 6im Zeugnis? und wenn ja, welches Fach?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

Physik wie habe ich diesen lehrer und dieses fach gehasst (obwohl mich physik ein bissel interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Was is dir lieber eine eiskalte Cola, serviert von deinem besten kumpel/freundin oder ein eiskaltes Bier serviert von einer wunderschönen Bikinischöhnheit/dem schönsten mann der welt


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

Hmm schwierig, aber ich würde mich für einen Appletini, serviert von dem schönsten Mann der Welt, der auch mein bester Freund ist entscheiden ;P

Wann hast du deinen ersten Horrorfilm gesehen, welcher war das und hast du danach vor dem Schlafen unters Bett geguckt???


----------



## bkeleanor (23. April 2009)

mit 8? ca. 
das war Steven Kings - IT
ich hab danach bei meinen Eltern im Bett geschlafen :-)

Wieviel mal hast du in den letzten 24 Stunden gelogen?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

mein erster horrofilm .. hmm das war glaub ich braindead ungeschnitten und nein i musste net unter dem bett gucken udn i war 13-14 jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: *kein einziges mal*

Bist du ein nachdenklicher mensch? wenn ja worüber denkst du oft nach?


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

Frage 1: Ich lüge nie! Oops, naja mindestens einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frage 2: Naja, ich bin eine Träumerin...denke ständig über alles und jeden nach...über die Welt, das Leben und die Liebe!

Wo, wann und was hast du das letzte mal gefeiert?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

ohhh shit is dat ewig her(karneval zählt für mich net als kölner zum standard also net unbedingt erwähnenswerter feiergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) weil gehört sich so .....seit i papa bin komm i kaum noch dazu ...i glaub dat letzte mal war vor 5 monaten mit nem kumpel einfach nur so en paar bierchen bei ihm in der bude, total besoffen im lycos chat die leutz veräppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Feierst du gern Karneval?


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

geht so... gehe vllt. mal mit meinem Kumpels auf nen Umzug, aber das wars. 

Wo wohnst du?


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2009)

KÖLN-Mülheim

Wann gehst du in der regel schlafen?


----------



## Tade (23. April 2009)

Ich leg mich meistens nicht vor 0.00 Uhr ins Bett, bis ich schlafe ist es dann gut und gerne mal 2.00 Uhr, was mir dann zum Verhängis wird wenn um 6.00 Uhr der Wecker klingelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Machst du lieber Sommer oder Winterurlaub und wohin ging deine letzte Reise?


----------



## Nimmue (23. April 2009)

wenn ich müde bin ^^

so so zwischen 0 und 2 uhr... heute aber eher, weils fußballspiel so lange ging und so ^^

freust du dich auf die wm 2010 (bzw wm 2011 hier in deutschland)?


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Nein

Bist du schadenfroh?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

ja doch hin und wieder schon.

Wie heisst deine Lieblings Band?


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Linkin Park


Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen Anime und Manga?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

glaub dat eine ist eher kinderorientier udn dat andere eher an erwachsene...glaub ich könnt jetzt auch googlen aber hab grad keine lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na ja und heute noch was besonderes vor?


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

motorrad aus der werkstatt holen, ein wenig zocken ... schlafen. am WE mit dem bike touren.

welches buch hast du als letztes in der hand gehabt?


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Ui ui ui, total falsch. Mangas sind die "Comics" und Animes die bewegten Bilder die man im Fernseher sieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nö, nicht wirklich.

edit: Welches Buch? Hmm, das war der 3 Teil der "Die Rückkehr der Orks" Reihe.


Was bestellst du am häufigsten bei McDonald's?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Royal TS, Erdbeer Shake, und immer wieder cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heißt dein Lieblingsautor?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

@Frage von Qonix:    Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesburger !

@Frage von Dracun:   Joanne K. Rowling


Neue Frage:  Wenn du einen Wunsch frei hast (nur einen,  sich mehr Wünsche wünschen gilt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  was wäre der?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. April 2009)

Alles zu wissen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du nur noch einen Tag zu leben hättest?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

dann würden einige menschen ihr blaues wunder erleben...i würd glaub ich mal ein paar drogen testen und definitv mal einige sachen machen die i sonst nie machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein sehnlichster wunsch


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

Absolute Allmacht.

Welche Partei wählst du?


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Im Lotto zu gewinnen, nie wieder arbeiten zu müssen und ein schönes Leben zu haben.


Was denkst du, wie lange wird die Menschheit noch überleben?


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was hast du vom weihnachtsmann 2008 bekommen?


----------



## Anduris (24. April 2009)

Geld, Süßigkeiten, Parfüm, Socken etc. , n Pulli, neues Handy.

hast du ne Freundin?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Nein eine Frau bzw eine Verlobte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 udn zwar die mutter meines sohnes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es einen Menschen den du abgrundtief hasst?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Jap, meine Mutter.

Nutz du Sonnencreme? Wenn ja, welcher Lichtschutzfaktor?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

woow  heavy gut hab meine mutti auch gehasst nru mittlerweile sidn wir zum glück wieder an den punkt wo wir wieder normal mit einander  kommunizieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Sohn hat da en riesen teil dran mit gewirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na is dat net ein schönes wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hey, need neue frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

war doch ... Findest du nicht auch das dies ein schöner tag ist?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

naja ^^ doofe frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ja, finde ich seeeeehr schön *magdennochlieberschnee*

Freust du dich auch auf Schnee inkl Rodeln, Schneeballlschlachten und alles was dazugehört?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

wenn es dann mal hier in köln schneit ....jaa aber in der regel eher net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was tust du gerade? (ausser dein WE schon genießen blöde*pieeeep*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Drauf warten, dass der Raid voll wird und nebeibei eis lutschen!!!!!!!!!

Bist du auch in anderen Foren so am spammen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Nööö Eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Glaubst du an die Große & Ewige Liebe?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

jap *nachrechtsnebensichschaut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dir schonmal was Peinliches bei einem Date passiert?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

hatte noch net soviele dates.....daher weiß i das jetzt garnet mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn bestimmt sowas wie cola durch die nase gelaufen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit ihr schon lange ein glückliches paar? (Anmerkung des Autors bin selber in einer glücklichen Beziehung Siehe Signatur) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bevor hier dumme fragen / vermutungen kommen von anderen


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Nein, nur etwas über 6 Monate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du sagen, wenn dein Sohn dir in 15/16 Jahren sagt, er sei schwul?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Nix .... wenn er dann eine Prtner findet der ihn glücklich macht warum nicht ... hab da kein problem mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn er schweull is enterbe ich ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.......ne spaß ..... würd sagen.... Solang du glücklich bist mein sohn is mri dat vollkommen latte ob dein partner ne Mumu hat oder en dödel hauptsache du bis glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wie würdest du reagieren?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

da meine mutter stewardess ist und bei lufthansa die stewards zu 99% schwul sind, kenn ich es seit ich soooooooo klein bin^^ hab also ganz und gar nix dagegen und würde sogar mit auf deren partys gehen ^^

Wie oft bist du durch deine Führerschein Prüfung gefallen?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

bei der theorie alle dreimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd diesen also demnächst nochmal versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du einen Führerschein?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Nein, noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schäme mich auch furchtbar doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In welchen Schulfächern warst du früher richtig gut drin?


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

Geschichte definitiv geschichte

Was war denn dein lieblingsfach?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Mathe und Sport <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches war die lustigste Klassenreise? Erzähl ein bisschen was von^^


----------



## Raheema (24. April 2009)

hmm 

hmm da ich erst 13 bin und noch Schule vor mor habe hmm 

also ich glaube lustig war als wir in Hannover in einem Techlab waren wir in so einer Jugendherberge und wir waren ziemlich laut ^^ die lehrer mussten immer rein kommen und so ^^ naja und dann eines abends hatte noch eine freundin von uns B-day und alle natürlich rein ^^ ja und die Besitzer fanden das nicht so lustig ^^ eines abedns als wir runter gegangen sind zum essen und zu den leuten Hallo gesagt haben, haben die nur blöde geguckt^^ 


was war dein Schlimmstes Schuljahr?


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Die Hauptschulejahre 1-3 waren alle 3 gleich sch....lecht..    Dort habe ich nur Mist gebaut.. schlechte Noten geschrieben etc..  zum Glück hat sich das mit dem Klassenwechsel in der 4ten Hauptschule geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du dich mit Waffen aus?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

geh mir bloß weg damit...

In welche Diskotheken gehst du und welches ist deine Lieblingsdisse?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

http://www.wilhelmshoehe-buende.de/

was war dein schlimmster moment in deinem ganzen leben?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

nc

Wann hast du angefangen zu rauchen und wie kam es dazu?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

mit 15, weil alles fürn arsch war (mehr muss ich dazu nich sagen)

wie schnell bist du schon mal geblitzt worden?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

kein führerschein, also kein auto, also kein blitz ^^

wann hast du deinen führerschein gemacht und wer hats finanziert?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

bin grad dabei, teils mein vadder teils ich selber

was machst du beruflich?


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

eigentlich bauzeichnerin/informatikkauffrau, aber immo arbeitsunfähig

was hast du gelernt?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

das 1x1 

wie groß bist du? hast du 90/6.. oh ähm...

wie alt bist?^^


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

das sind ja zwei fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 26/165

Was willst du später mal beruflich machen?


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

millionär

fährst du oft in den Urlaub?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

1-2mal im jahr

du?


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

1 mal

wieviele blitzerfotos hast du schon bekommen?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

wie oben schon geschrieben... keins ^^

Würdest du gern auswandern, wenn ja wohin?


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

(oops)
home sweet home.. deswegen eher nicht auswandern.....

wo würdest du am liebstens urlaub machen?


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

hmm bin grade aus Holland wieder gekommen 

ich würde gern mal nach hmm weis ich nichtg ^^ 



wo war dein schönster urlaub=?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

hmm, waren alle geil... aber glaub mexico war noch ne ecke besser ^^

Wo willst du nochmal hin?


----------



## villain (25. April 2009)

irgendwie mal ne tour durch den westen der vereinigten staaten mit einem motorrad oder einem wohnmobil

was ist dein lieblingsspiel?


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Brett oder Pc? 

Ich mag Strategie spiele sehr gerne aber auch Rollen spiele machen mri spaß mein Lieblings Pc spiel is grade WoW und Anno und andere und brett spiele da spiele ich fast alles 


Was ist dien Lieblings essen?


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Asiatisch + scharf - alternativ auch beide Sachen getrennt.

Masturbierst du lieber zu fetten oder dürren Individuen? Nein - kein Zwischending möglich.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

so ein schweinkram mach ich ned :O

kochst du gerne?^^


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

ja kann das aber nicht gut ^^ 



Ist du Eiswürfel Roh?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

JAAAAAAA *lutsch*

Was kannst du denn so kochen?


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

hmm ich glaube eher nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd das aber gern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiegelei kann ich vll ^^


kanst du gute Drinks machen?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

nee^^

Welches Eis isst du am liebsten?


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Straccijatella oder wie das geschrieben wird sry wegen den Augenkrebs 




JUHUHUHUHU MEIN 1000 POST!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

GRZI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben wir heute beide die 1000 geknackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na da dürfen wir die fragen auch ma weglassen, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gz auch an dich ^^ 
naja ich geh jetzt pennen wünsch dir was aber meine frage


wann gehst du schlafen?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

nachdem raid und einem film

Worüber kannst du dich so richtig aufregen?


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

über Kirschbäume... ohne scheiß ich hasse die dinger irgendwie


Was is dein lieblings essen?


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Alles was süß ist (Pfannkuchen, Milchreis, Pudding, usw) und Käsetaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das schönste, was deine Freund/in (Mann/Frau) für dich gemacht hat?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. April 2009)

hatte noch nir ne "richtige" beziehung

hast du nen motorrad führerschein?


----------



## Qonix (26. April 2009)

Den 125 ccm hab ich und an der A (beschränkt) bin ich gerade dran.


Hast du ne PS3?


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2009)

Nein aber :

Nintendo Wii
2x Nintendo N64
Super Nintendo
Nintendo Gamecube
2x Gameboy
PC

reicht des???
Kennst du die Band City?


----------



## Tade (27. April 2009)

Ja, zumindest den Song: Am Fenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Einmal wissen: dieses bleibt für immer
> Ist nicht Rausch, der schon die Nacht verklagt
> Ist nicht Farbenschmelz noch Kerzenschimmer
> Von dem Grau des Morgens längst verjagt



Hattest du schonmal einen Blackout? Und ich meine nicht so einen *Ich sitz in ner Klausur und weiß nix Blackout*, sondern einen alkoholbedingten!


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2009)

Ohh schon mehrere... aber den heftigsten hatte ich bei ner 1.Mai Feier bzw danach ...bin dann am nächsten morgen ohne scheiß neben ner ursthässlichen junge Dame wach geworden und da hab i mich nur gefragt... woooh wie besoffen warst du?? Wer is das? Wo bist du? Und wieso liegst du neben der da??

Na ja ganz schnell angezogen und 3 Tage arbeit gehabt die alte wieder los zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heute tut es mir irgendwie leid die junge Dame etwas rüpelhaft in den wind geschossen zu haben .. denke habe ihr damals recht weggetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja Jugendsünde halt.


Stehst du auf alte Musik (Pink Floyd, AC/DC; Deep Purple)?


----------



## killercookie (27. April 2009)

Auch, ich mag alles was irgendwie gut klingt =)


Hast du irgendwelche nervigen oder sehr starke Allergien??


----------



## Anduris (27. April 2009)

Nein.

Du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (27. April 2009)

Ja auf Gräser. 

Kennst du das Open Flair und wenn ja gehst du hin?


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Nein kenn ich net .. bestimmte n Provinzrockfestival 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas wie in der art von Erft Rock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fahrrad oder ÖPNV


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2009)

Fahrrad...aber am liebsten Auto.

Kennst du Liechtenstein und kannst du auf der Karte zeigen wo es liegt?


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

jau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer nicht? Oo ich musste in der schule sogar länder aufzeigen die den ganzen kosovo und co da werd ich doch wohl noch unsere nachbarländer kennen ;P



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(ahja bin schweizer ..)

magst du anime/gezeichnetes zeugs(alle animes + donald duck und co) lieber als normale filme?


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2009)

ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten...aber
Disney Cartoons sind "Zeichentrickfilme" ich weigere mich denen Anime zu sagen.
damit ist auch klar das ich diese art von serien nicht mag.

Was haltest du von der Serie...The War at home...zu deutsch "hinterm sofa an der front"


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

ich hab geschrieben anime/gezeichnetes zeugs <--- mit gezeichnetes zeugs ist alles andere gemeint ..

zu der serie .. kp kenn die nichtmal :O
wenn dir jemand einen wunsch erfüllen könnte welcher wär das?


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

unendlich Wünsche bekommen

Was war dein bester Traum?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

Hatte was mit Sex zu tun, Freud hätte sicher seine helle freude daran da rauszufinden woran das liegt, aber darauf wollen wir mal nicht näher eingehen.

Pizza oder Nudeln?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

Nudeln mit Tomate Hackfleischsauce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



legger

Was war bis jetzt dein peinlichstes Date mit einer Frau/Mann ?


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2009)

tastatur: logitech
maus: razer


studivz oder facebook?

@dracun: es verwirrt, wenn du die frage änderst.


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> tastatur: logitech
> maus: razer
> 
> 
> studivz oder facebook?


sry habs editiert und du musst eine frage beantworten dies ist das kennenlernspiel net x&y habs auch verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2009)

oke.

blind date. sie war hübsch, aber es hat nix gepasst. verschiedene interessen, völlig unterschideliche geschmäcker, kaum gesprächsthemen zu denen beide was sagen konnten. nach 30 min das ganze beendet.

hammer war, dass sie sich hinterher gemeldet hat. es war so toll und ob wir uns wiedersehen ... oO

edit: achja, die frage:

was hälst du vom papst?


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

hmm nicht viel zwar katholisch getauft (kotz würg) aber atheistisch erzogen worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also is das für mich nur ein weitere dummschwätzer auf en stuhl der keine ahnung von wahren leben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist Religion ein wichtiger Bestandteil deines Lebens udn wenn ja Warum ?


----------



## Qonix (29. April 2009)

Alles schwachsinn. Erstunken und erlogen.


Hat schonmal ein Verkäufer so auf dich eingeredet das du etwas gekauft hast was du nicht wolltest?


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

Das versuchen die doch ständig ^^ Aber nein, bin hart geblieben^^

Hast du schonmal als Verkäufer gearbeitet und warst du auch immer freundlich? Oder hattest du schonmal einen Kunden/Kundin, wo du dich fast gar nicht mehr zurückhalten konntest?


----------



## bkeleanor (30. April 2009)

habe noch nie als verkäufer gearbeitet...wäre da auch ziemlich schlecht...würde bloss an der theke stehen und warten bis der tag um ist^^

Hattest du schon einmal Gelegenheit ein Fahrzeug mit mehr als 4 Liter Hubraum zu fahren?


----------



## Naarg (30. April 2009)

Ich war 15, und es war ein Trekker... hatte was :>
(so ein richtig geiler alter, wo man Sogar noch mit Öl tanken konnte)

Mit wieviel Jahren hattest du deine erste Beziehung?


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

Hmm mit 13..aber eher noch auf Kindergartenniveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Den Freund aus der dritten Klasse zähl ich jetzt mal nicht dazu^^)
Die erste ernsthafte lange Beziehung erst mit 19!

Bist du Single oder in einer Beziehung? Bist du glücklich damit wie es ist?


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

Single, ist auch ganz gut so, mal ne Auszeit.

Wenn du in der Serie von Matt Groening "Die Simpsons" wärst, welche Figur würdest du dann sein? ( Vom Charakter her )


----------



## Tade (30. April 2009)

Hmm wohl eine Mischung aus Lisa und Bart und ab und zu auch mal ein bisschen Homer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war das schönste Geschenk, dass du mal bekommen hast und warum hat es dich so überrascht?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

mein neues zimmer


willst/warst/bist du bei der bundeswehr? warum (nicht)?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

Nein^^ Why? Bin noch ned in dem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie lange zockst du täglich?
1h? 2h? mehr als 5h? oder vll doch 25h? xD


----------



## Hirsi325 (1. Mai 2009)

24/7 ist untertrieben xD


Wann warst du das erste mal so richtig betrunken? / Warst du überhaupt schonmal betrunken?


----------



## Der Opus (2. Mai 2009)

War noch nie, willst auch nicht, da es ja schadet .

Mit welchem alter warst du auf deiner ersten richtigen Party?


----------



## Tade (2. Mai 2009)

Definiere Party genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also mit 11 Jahren war ich in den Ferien auf meinen ersten wilden Knutschpartys, jaja ich war früh dran^^
Aber so richtig ins Nachtleben habe ich mich dann mit 15 gestürzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also die ersten illegalen Konzerte und Feten bei Freunden!

Welches Land möchtest du unbedingt mal sehen und warum?


----------



## Yukiii (3. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre so gerne mal in Frankreich, in der hoffnung dort is es viel besser als Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gehst du den gern und oft ins Kino oder guckst du Filme durchs Internet?


----------



## Anduris (3. Mai 2009)

Naja geh eig. ned so gern ins kino... guck dann filme bei freunden.

was ist dein lieblingsfilm?


----------



## leorc (3. Mai 2009)

ach es gibt so viele gute filme; aber wenn ich sagen müsste welche filme ich mir am meisten angesehen habe wäre das wohl die alte Star Wars Triologie .... ich will auch nen Lichtschwert, und nen Millenium Falcon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf welche Band/welchen Sänger aus der Jungend deiner Eltern (die du einfach als Kind durch deine Eltern immer gehört hast) fährst du immer noch total ab....hmm ich weiss ne merkwürdige frage, aber ich muss sagen ich liebe das ganze Zeugs was ich früher bei meinem Vater gehört hab immer noch total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (4. Mai 2009)

Pink Floyd, Mutters alte Platten von Ihm sind toll, das kann amn richtig gut hören 


Hast du vor, alt zu werden? Wenn ja wie alt? Wenn nein, wie und wann willst du enden?
(Die Frage hat mich und mein Mädel in den letzten Tagen sehr beschäftigt)


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

klar, und ich will opa werden.
Opas sind die besten!


mit wieviel jahren hast du fahrradfahren gelernt? Und wer hats dir beigebracht?


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

Meine Oma hatts mir beigebracht als ich 5 war.

Welche Sorte Eis magst du am liebsten?


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Mai 2009)

Zimt, Haselnuss... das könnte so weitergehen ;D


Was für ne Unterhose trägst du ( keine geht auch ;D )


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Eine Dunkelblaue ohne Löcher ^^

Hattet ihr schonmal (in der Schule,auf der Arbeit.. whatever) den Gedanken Selbstmord zu begehen oder einen Amoklauf zu veranstalten?


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

Selbsmord hatte ich offt als meine freundin schluss gemacht hat und sonst irgendtwie grade scheiße war,




hast du schon mal was verbotenes gemacht?


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

vieles.
Bei rot über die Straße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du einen Lieblingsmonat?


----------



## Naho (9. Mai 2009)

Mai da sind so viel Feiertage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Betreibst du viel Sport in deiner Freizeit?


----------



## Medmius (9. Mai 2009)

Spiele jeden Tag Rollhockey

In welchem Land würdest du gerne leben?


----------



## simion (9. Mai 2009)

Amerika.
Welche Pizza magst du am liebsten?


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Diabolo.

Was ist dein Lieblingsgame?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

wow
warum hast du grade den nickname gewählt?


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Uff, das ewig her... Das Buch, welches mich zu meiner Bücherleidenschaft trieb, war Die Nebel von Avalon von Marion Zimmer Bradley. Und den Namen Nimue fand ich super... Aber den gabs schon... Also war ich einfallsreich und hab nen M dazugepackt (ärgert mich heute). Aber nun denn... Ich hab den seit 10 Jahren und der wird ned geändert^^ So kennt man mich, so hasst man mich, so liebt man mich^^

Und wie bist du auf deinen gekommen?


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

Frag lieber nicht ;//
Als ich noch WoW gezockt hatte,sollte mein alter Charname angeblich nicht angemässen sein (Verstehe ich bis heute nicht.Zumal es erstens kein RP server war und die ganzen Sêxséllslêgòlâs typen schlimmer waren ^^
Aufjedenfall hatte ein Kumpel dort die Klasse ausprobiert (Er wollte anfangen und da ich eine seiner favorisierten Klassen wählte..) hat ihn ein GM deswegen angeschrieben. Er hat es ,ohne ein Wort zu verlieren, kommentiert und als er den neuen Namen wählen wollte,hatte er diesen Schrott genommen ;( 
Die Gamemaster meinten,ich solle doch bitte die Namensänderung kaufen und sie würden keine Sonderwünsche endgegennehmen.
Und da ich da der Ansicht war,der Forenname sollte mit dem Namen des Hauptcharakters (des aktuellen Spieles) identisch sein,hatte ich diesen hier genommen.

Was für einen Drucker hast du?^^


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Oh man... muss ich jetzt echt untern Tisch krabbeln??? o.O Wehe ich stoß mir den Kopf!

*unfallfreiwiederauftauch*

Epson Stylus Color 760

Was für Zusatzgeräte hast du so (Scanner, Drucker, etc)?


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Scanner, Drucker, Wacom Zeichentablett, G15 Tastatur, Razer Lachesis Maus, Logitech Webcam, Logitech (Kack) Headset, Zweitbildschirm, ...
Ka was alles als Zusatzgeräte zählt, aber ich denke das reicht^^

Welche Maus / Tastatur hast du?


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Eine kleine Maus, die mich ganze 4,99€ gekostet hat. Und die ist wirklich klein^^
Dazu das Logitech Cordless Keyboard, alt, aber super^^

Was isst du auf deinen Frühstücksbrötchen/-brot?


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Ich esse kein Brot zum Frühstück^^
Aber wenn dann Nutella.

Was ist dein Lieblingsgenre?


----------



## Medmius (10. Mai 2009)

Meinst du Film?  Dann Horror

Wer ist dein Lieblingssuperheld?


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

das A-team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne hatte nie einen richtigen ^^





 was magst du lieber?  internet explorer oder Firefox?


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

firefox^^

Hast du schonma was gemacht, obwohl dir alle anderen von abgeraten haben und sagten, dass es ein großer Fehler sei?


----------



## sympathisant (14. Mai 2009)

oh ja. hab meine süsse am 15.5. kennengelernt und am 7.7. des gleichen jahres geheiratet ... die familie war not amused ... aber morgen sind wir 6 jahre glücklich zusammen ... ;-)

achja frage: hast du schon freundschaften auf dauer gekündigt?


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Mehrmals schon ... (obwohl ich das "gekündigt" als ein wenig merkwürdig empfinde ... man ging verschiedene Wege)

Hast du jemals jemanden gemobbt ?


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Noch nie. Manchmal vieleicht jemanden freundschaftlich gepiesakt, aber gemobbt nicht.

Sprichst du Fremdsprachen?


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Englisch, aber nur das, was man in der Schule und später in der Lehre lernt.

Hast du dir/jemand anderem schonmal was gebrochen?


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

Einen Finger las ich beim Wackeln im Einkaufswagen ungekippt bin und einen Arm angebrochen als ich vom Bett gefallen bin (Hochbett). 
Man sieht, es ist lange her.

Hast du schonmal eine Schlange angefasst?


----------



## leorc (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, erstaunlich trocken fühlen sich die an.

Wie alt warst du bei deinem ersten Kuss (nicht von Mama oder Papa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

beim küsschen (so ganz kurz und ganz fix) 8... richtiger kuss 13

Hast du schonmal Fleisch von anderen Tieren gegessen (also ausser Schwein, Rind etc)? Wie wars?


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Was ist schon anders.

Lamm:                                        mir zu zäh
Pferd:                                         ganz guter Sauerbraten
Ratte (in den Niederlanden):         erstaunlich zart
Känguruh (verschweisst):             sehr süß


Gefallen Dir Bilder (gemalte, sowie generierte)? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Mir gefallen die Bilder von Guy Aitchison (http://images.hyperspacestudios.com/guy/gallery/paintings) ,
ganz besonders dieser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum mir ausgerechnet dieser gefällt, kann ich irgendwie nicht sagen.

Wie hast du dich gefühlt, als du die "Aufklärung" hattest?


----------



## Jothann (16. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie war dat sehr unangenehm...xD

Was hälst du von WoW Spielern?


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Da ich selber einer bin sind WoW Spieler natürlich imba, außer 80 % der Kiddys.
Bist du ein Nachtschwärmer und wenn ja wieso und wenn nein wieso nicht. ^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Jop, bin einer.   Liegt wohl daran, dass ich um 3 Uhr Nachts auf die Welt kam :F

Bist du schomal im Kino eingeschlafen, weil dich die Freundin zu einem langweiligen Film mitnahm?


----------



## Servon (16. Mai 2009)

Yep, die Akte. (deshalb sind Thriller wahrscheinlich so gut zum einschlafen)

In welcher Gesellschaft fühlst du dich unwohl?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Möchte-gern Gangster, die so tun, als kämen sie direkt aus dem Ghetto und meinen sie wären die grössten.

Hast du schonmal was verbotenes gemacht?


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

Ja klar  





hast du schon mal einen Schulverweis bekommen?


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2009)

Nein.

Magst du Ratten?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Nein, nicht wirklich.

Hast du Haustiere/Hattest du Haustiere?


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

Ja... Angefangen damals mit 4 Meerschweinchen (erst zwei, dann danach wieder zwei). Dann 4 Ratten (die eine wurd schwanger: + 11 Babys). Dann nen Kaninchen. Dann 2 Ratten. Dann 2 Katzen. Dann 2 Kaninchen (1 starb, kam 1 neues Kaninchen dazu). Und im Moment leider kein Haustier *schnief*

Kannst du reiten, bzw warst du schonma reiten?^^


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Ne kann ich nicht. Möchte ich auch nicht.

Was ist dir lieber:
a) Am Strand liegen und die Sonne geniessen, schwimmen 
oder
b) In den Bergen Ski/Snowboard fahren


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

<- Hasst Winter, Schnee, Eis und alles was kalt ist.


Hast du schonmal gestohlen?


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Jap  als kleines Kind hab ich mal ein Plastikstück mit der Abbildung meines Lieblingspokemons gestohlen.

Gibt es Serien, die du heimlich gerne anschaust, es dir aber peinlich ist jemandem davon zu erzählen?


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Jap  als kleines Kind hab ich mal ein Plastikstück mit der Abbildung meines Lieblingspokemons gestohlen.
> 
> Gibt es Serien, die du heimlich gerne anschaust, es dir aber peinlich ist jemandem davon zu erzählen?




Nö, meine Kumpel sehn auch alle HelloKitty
Ne mal ehrlich, nein.


MAgst du Schokolade?


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Klar, am liebsten Zartbitterschokolade. *yammie*

Gehst du am 7. Juni wählen ?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Nö

Links oder Rechts?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ich schreibe mit rechts  kicke aber mit links

Basketball oder Volleyball


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, da ich Rechtshänder bin nehm ich mal "Rechts".

Auf politischer Ebene würd ich mich eher in der "Mitte" einordnen.


Edit: Mist, zu spät ^^


----------



## Bexor (17. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig Basketball.

Fährst du des öfteren mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nur, wenn ich ganz weit weg muss. Für alles andere hab ich meinen Töff.

Was wolltest du als Kind mal werden?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

pilotin in einem kampfjet^^ (echt wahr)

hast du früher aufn arsch bekommen?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

klaro wie es sich gehört.

Findest du Spinnen hässlich?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

häßlich, eklig usw (kannst alle bäääh-wörter reinsetzen)

welche phobien hast du?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Ich mag es nicht, wenn etwas dreckig ist oder unordentlich/unaufgeräumt

Findest du Frösche süß?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

o.O sicher nicht =)

hast du geschwister und wenn ja, habt ihr euch gegenseitig immer die geschenke verraten (von xmas, bday und co)?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

mist zu spät 

bin einzelkind.

Welche Art von Büchern liest du?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

fantasy, und manchma auch andere... hauptsache ich hab den duft von büchern in der nase <3^^

liest du viel? bzw hast du viele bücher?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

ja hab 2 Schränke voller Bücher

Bist du ein Raucher? Wenn ja, wieviel rauchst du am Tag?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

Jap, 10-20 (auf partys oder an raidtagen mal mehr)

Hast du schonma Drogen probiert? Wenn ja welche und wie war es?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

außer Alkohol und Zigarette noch keine.

Findest du Zigarettenrauch eklig?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

nein^^ weil selber raucher^^

War dein erstes Mal schön? ^^


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nein, bin Raucher

Edit: wieder zu spät

Ja ganz angenehm^^


Hattest du schonmal einen Blackout wegen Alkohol?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

klar..

was trinkst du am liebsten?

BIN JUNGFRAU!!!1111


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

jungfrau?????

ich trink am liebsten wasser ^^

Hast du schonmal ganz viele marshmellows gegessen, dass du danach K*** mustest?^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

ja, noch nicht sex gehabt, heißt doch so oder nicht?

nöö..

un duu?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

ne auch nicht

Welche Süssigkeiten isst du am liebsten?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

alles... schokolade, gummizeugs, lakritze, marshmellows, lutschbonbons... ETC ETC ETC ^^
und davon nicht wenig =))

Schlägt sowas gleich auf deine Hüften?^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

nöö überhaupt nicht.. ich kann soviel essen wie ich will und bleib immer dünn..

magst du Kinderriegel?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nein, zum Glück treibe ich genug Sport


edit: verdammt immer zu spät

Ja

Bist du in einem Sportclub?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

nöö.. war mal Fußball..

hast du schon mal Tennis gespielt?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ja klar

Warst du schonmal in einem Fussballstadion?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

mehrmals... auch in ganz europa (naja fast) schon^^ die atmosphäre ist einfach göttlich^^

Was war dein letzter Traum?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

FC Barcelona
Allianz Arena
Wildpark Stadion
Köln Stadion (ka wies heißt)..

zu langsam..

Ich war in Dalaran und dann ist die Stadt untergegangen.. durch einen Tsunami.. es entstand ein Ghetto..  

magst du Geigenmusik?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

nein...

barcelona is geil wa? elches spiel hast da gesehen?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Was war dein letzter Traum?

Ich sah mich mit einem Kampfflieger fliegen und stürzte dann ab.

magst du Geigenmusik?

ja find die echt beruhigend.


Wovon hast du schon immer geträumt?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

sex mit will smith^^ (insider)

@anduris: barcelona is geil wa? elches spiel hast da gesehen?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> @anduris: barcelona is geil wa? elches spiel hast da gesehen?


leider kein Spiel.. 
waren da nur so als Ausflug, war aber in den Kabinen und aufm Rasen usw. 

Was war dein größter Fehler den du bis jetzt in deinem Leben gemacht hast?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

ich bin bei meiner mutter geblieben...

was für ein handy hast du?^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Sony Ericsson k770i

und du?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Nokia 6500 Slide

Was ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

pilotin in einem kampfjet^^ (ja und das seit 18 jahren mein traumberuf^^)

btw das handy hab ich auch ^^

hattest du schonma angst auf einem flug (wegen luftlöcher oder ka was)?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Als ich das erste mal flog, hatte ich Angst dass die Flügel gleich runterfallen würden, weil die sich zu viel bewegten.

Was wäre das erste, das du machen würdest, wenn du Lotto gewinnen würdest?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

shoppen, geiler Urlaub..

Hast du schon mal jemandem ne Abfuhr gegeben?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Nö

Was tust du gegen Frust?


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Punshing-Ball an die Decke hängen, und draufprügeln.

Was ist deine liebste Eissorte


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

schokolade.

wann hast du letztes mal jemanden geschlagen?


----------



## Nuffing (17. Mai 2009)

2007, als mein ex mich zusammen geschlagen hat hab ich zurück geschlagen

Wann warst du zu letzt Richtig verliebt?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Das war vor 4 Jahren, als ich meine Freundin zum ersten mal sah.

Auf welche Tat bist du Stolz?


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Auf einige Demonstationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du schon mal illegale Drogen konsumiert?


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

nöö..

magst du Brezeln?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Klar

Kannst du gut kochen?


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

ich liebe sie ^^

Wie gross bist du?


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Habs nie gemessen   müsste so zwschen 1.75 und 1.85 sein

Warst du schonmal Wasserski fahren?


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Nein noch nie

Rauchst du?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

Nein, und werde auch nie anfangen.

Trinkst du? (Alkohol)


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ja.

Was machst du, wenn du gestresst bist?


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Mai 2009)

bin fast nie gestresst...
aber wenn dann leg ich mich in mein bett, und hör musik, um mich zu entspannen.

wie oft spielst du unter der woche?


----------



## villain (17. Mai 2009)

jeden tag irgendwas - gibt ja so viele spiele...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ist dein lieblingsspiel? (online-, offline-, brett-, karten-, gesellschafts-, ...... spiel)


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Magic: The Gathering (Sammelkartenspiel)   Spiele das jetzt schon seit beinahe 8 Jahren

spielst du auch sammelkartenspiele/ hast du auch mal sammelkartenspiele gespielt?


----------



## leorc (17. Mai 2009)

Habe auch mal etwa Magic gespielt, aber nie wirklich intensiv

Was ist/ war dein liebstes Fach in der Schule?


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Pause warn richtig geiles fach ansonst Geschichte allerdings nur bises mit den Weltkriegen anfing (suckt einfach derbe danach)
in der 10ten Mathe (obwohlich am Anfang der 10ten der schlechteste war XD)

Welchen Beruf übst du aus?


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

Bürokaufmann, aber irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich gern.

Was kannst Du am besten kochen?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Instant Nudeln ala Ramen =P 

Scherz beiseite ... am besten hmm Chilli, Lasagne, Kasespätzle ... und Käseauflauf 

Legst du Wert auf "Markenkleidung"  ?


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

Nö

Was hast du deinen Eltern/Geschwistern zu Weihnachten geschenkt?^^


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

Meiner Mutter einen Nintendo DS mit Zelda. Geschwister hab ich keine.


Wie oft denkst du: "Das Leben ist schei**e!"?


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

Jeden Morgen, wenn der Wecker klingelt, wird aber oft genug durch ein "Hey, geiler Tag" abgelöst

Welche Jahreszeit magst Du am liebsten?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Herbst ... Man kann sich schon aufs Snowboarden freuen. Und es ist teilweise noch warm genug um in die Hall zu gehen.

Wohin würdest du am liebsten leben (dauerhaft) ?


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Manhattan 

Hast du schonmal jemanden zu unrecht beschuldigt?


----------



## jeef (18. Mai 2009)

nie hab immer recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hm.. bestimmt einige mal wer weiß XD

Was ist deine lieblings Musikrichtung?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Rock/Metal

Rauchst du? wenn ja welche Marke?


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Nicht mehr (seit 2 Jahren) ... ex Gauloises 

Was hälst du von Animes ?


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Mai 2009)

Ich schaue Shippuuden, Soul Eater und werde bald Bleach anfangen. Mangas lese ich One Piece, Naruto, HunterXHunter,Black Cat, Black Lagoon

Und was hälst du von Animes?^^


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Solange sie nicht Mainstream sind schau ich se mir gerne an ... Momentan zB. Welcome at NHK (einfach nur geil ^^) aber btt.

Willst du eigene Kinder haben ?


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Ja  eine Tochter und einen Sohn

Welche Zahnpasta benutzt du?^^


----------



## Meriane (18. Mai 2009)

Meridol


Würdest du gerne selber ein Flugzeug fliegen?


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

eig. nicht..

magst du Käse? Aufm Brot..


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

eig. nicht..

magst du Käse? Aufm Brot..

ahh.. sry..


----------



## jeef (19. Mai 2009)

jo <3 käse uffm brot XD

was für ein Auto/Motorrad etc. fährst du ?


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe einen yamaha yzf r125 zum 18.ten Geburtstag gekriegt und nach 2 Wochen war es wieder kaputt, weil ich so dumm war, es einem Kollegen, der übrigends auch Motorrad fährt, für eine Stunde auszuleihen.

Was ist deine Lieblings-Chipssorte?


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

nix von beiden.. fahre wenn dann Fahrrad^^

putzt du 3 mal am Tag deine Zähne oder nur morgens und abends?


----------



## Medmius (19. Mai 2009)

Nur morgens und abends. Nehme doch keine Zahnbürste mit zur arbeit.

Gleiche Frage wie vorhin:

Welche Chipssorte isst du am liebsten?


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

Zweifel-Chips, Paprika


Was ist im Moment deine Lieblingsfernsehserie?


----------



## D'eater (19. Mai 2009)

Hab 3 Stück... Heroes, Scrubs und How I met your mother

Was war die letzte CD, die Du Dir wirklich gekauft hast?


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Mai 2009)

Ich denke das war Tape #2

Kennst du das geburtsdatum deines Vaters und deiner mutter?


----------



## Frostnova (19. Mai 2009)

ich wäre ein schlechter sohn, wenn ich das nicht wüsste =)  mutter: 08.04.1950,  vater 17.12.1945,  schwester: 31.10.1972, kleine nichte 05.04.2000, grosse nichte 31.01.1998.....nur den von meinem schwager weiss ich jetzt leider nicht :-/

hast du schon mal schwierigkeiten mit der polizei gehabt?


----------



## Aero_one (19. Mai 2009)

Einmal ? *Hust* Nein *hust* 

Naja ... doch schon mehrmals. Warum genau, behalt ich aber für mich  =) ... man muss ja nicht alles im Internet preisgeben 

Würdest du ein Organ spenden ?


----------



## Anduris (19. Mai 2009)

Nein.

Grillst du gern?


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

Nein *duck*

Was hälst du von Rassismus?


----------



## Naho (19. Mai 2009)

Is sch***e!

Was isst du am Liebsten?


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

Fleisch


Was hast du für ein Sternzeichen?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Zwilling

Würdest du gernew in einer anderen Zeit Leben? Wenn ja welcher?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2009)

Im prinzip mag ich unsere Zeit, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ich auch gerne in 70-100 Jahren leben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kannst du mit deiner Zunge die Nase berühren?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

nein

hast du bei irgendeinem sport oder spiel-turnier gold silber bronze gekriegt?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2009)

2x Silber im Volleyball Schulturnier, 1x Gold im Schulturnier Basketball, und einige Spassturniere von der Jungschar oder den Pfadfindern gewonnen (60m-Sprinten, Cooperlauf, Weitsprung, Schalgballwerfen)
(nein nicht alles im gleichen Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Wie viele menschen würdest du auf deine Trauminsel mitnehmen?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

huch, 10.
1ner kocht, 2 servieren, bringen coktails usw, 1 frau die mir luft zufächert (wie schreibt man das?) 1ne/r putzt, und 5 Leute die alles moeglich fuer mich machen, von zahnstocher bringen bis hin zu mich in meinem liegestuhl herumtragen^^  


welche 3 sachen brauchst/willst du am meisten zum leben (luft essen schlaf trinken ausgenommen)?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Gar nichts

Wieviele Menschen würdest du töten wenn du Leute töten könntest?


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Momentan hab ich nur zwei Personen als mögliche Ziele.

Welche Superkraft hättest du gerne? (Nur 1)


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Fliegen

Hast du als Kind oder liest du Comics?


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

Ja jetzt lese ich Mangas. Früher habe ich auch andere Comics gelesen.

Wie alt warst du als du dein/e erste/r Freund/in hattest?


----------



## Medmius (20. Mai 2009)

Erste richtige Freundin hatte ich erst mit 11 Jahren.

Würdest du gerne dein Geschlecht wechseln?


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

Manchmal schon, meißtens nein

Spielst du ein instrument?


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Nein, nicht mehr (hab mal Gitarre gespielt)

Seit wie vielen Jahren zockst du am Computer?


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Müssten jetzt ca 7 Jahre sein

Was war die erste Game-Konsole die du hattest?


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Coca Cola

Wieviele Geschwister hast du?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

3


wieviele bier-flaschen war dein trauriger rekord?


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Mein Minus-Rekord waren 2 Flaschen. Danach musste ich kotzen.
Mein Plus-Rekord waren 8 Dosen.

Wurdest du schonmal von den Polizisten nach Promille gemessen?


----------



## leorc (21. Mai 2009)

Nein noch nie.

Warst du schon mal ausserhalb Europas?


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2009)

Jeweils einmal Italien, Frankreich,China,Östereich und Gran Canaria (Keine Ahnung zu was das gehört)

Haste dich schonmal geprügelt?


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

x tausend mal

hast du bei einer tv-serie mal so richtig mitgefiebert inklusive LOS XY!!!! geschrien?


----------



## rEdiC (21. Mai 2009)

Mitgefiebert ja, aber nicht gebrüllt.

Was war dein schönstes Erlebnis überhaupt?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

ach, es gibt jeden tag soviele nette ueberraschungen das ichs garnicht mehr weiss


Hattest du schon mal eine Abmagerungskur?


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

ne :O

schonmal lautstark zu nem liedmitgesungen wärend du im zug/tram oder sonst wo öffentlich warst?


----------



## Naarg (22. Mai 2009)

Ja kam schon vor, Alle Leute haben blöde geguckt, meine Freunde haben sich fast vollgepinkelt vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was war das gemeinste, dass je jemand zu dir gesagt hat?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

wenn ich mir die 10000000 woerter merken wuerde... ich bin nicht nachtragend und weiss es auch nimmer^^


Kannst du eigentlich bei Freunden einfach NEIN sagen?


----------



## leorc (22. Mai 2009)

Zugegebenermassen: Ist nicht immer ganz einfach, vorallem wenn dich die Kolleginnen mit ihren Rehaugen ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Kannst du gut verlieren, oder nervts dich doch ziemlich stark?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

ich habe soviele niederlagen weggestreckt das ich mitlerweile alles mit einem laecheln nehme. (ok sogut wie alles)

Findest du sich selber besonders attraktiv/ klug/ sonst irgendwie besonders gut?


----------



## Anduris (22. Mai 2009)

find mich schon attraktiv.. xD

Warst du mal in eine Person verliebt, die dich jedoch gar nicht mochte?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

Hab mich noch nie in jemanden verliebt. Zu anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du mehrere Naeche durchgezockt?


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

Nein und habe ich auch nicht vor

Lügst du oft?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

ja, mind 3mal am tag^^

nimmst du zu viele "genussmittel" zu dir?


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

hmmm... wow, futter,internet, ungesunde getraenke...ja
und stehe dazu.

Hast du mal einen "Schrecklichen Racheplan" gemacht?


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

nöö..

Hast du eine peinliche Angewohnheit?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

ja: zur schule gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei welcher firma arbeitest du?


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

schule.

hast du hoehenangst oder wirst du seekrank?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Höhenangst

Haste Lampenfieber?


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

nein, bin/war im theater aktiv einige zeit, da vergeht das schnell. 

wieviele stunden hast du durchgezockt


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Abends um 22-23 Uhr angefangen und bis 13-1 Uhr gezockt (Super Smash Brothers Brawl)

Was ist die Beudeutung deines Nicknamens?


----------



## Medmius (23. Mai 2009)

Hat keine Bedeutung.  Ist mir einfach so eingefallen.

Bist du ein Partymensch?


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, mache gern Party.

Bist du eine eher ruhige Person oder mehr Action braucht?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Mal brauche ich Action (Freizeitpark), aber manchmal brauche ich auch mal einen Tag zum Auspannen oder so.

Schläfst du lieber mit geschlossenem oder offenem Fenster?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Im Sommer geschlossen (wegen den Mistviechern, die dann reinfliegen), im Winter offen.

Was hast du letzte Nacht geträumt?


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Dass ich Streit mit nem Klassenkameraden hatte und den verprügelt hab. oO wtf^^
Naja, mag ihn wirklich nicht so sehr, aber trotzdem blöd..

Beschreibe mal ein bisschen dein Äußerses.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich genau sein könnte würde ich sagen, das ist keine Frage, aber egal :]
Also ich bin 1,79 m 'groß' habe braune, mittellange Haare &' braune Augen (siehe Ava), bin normal von der Figur her.. joa, mehr gibt's nicht zu sagen, denke ich.

Bist du männlich oder weiblich, und wärst du gerne vom anderen Geschlecht?
Uuuund bist du hetero, bi oder homosexuell?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Männlich,  möchte bleiben.  Bin Hetero

Was hälst du von Emo's?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Habe nicht wirklich was gegen sie, so lange sie für sich, in ihrer Ecke bleiben, und nicht nur wegen dem Style so sind.

Wie alt bist du und wärst du gerne älter oder jünger?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

26, perfekt so, wie es ist ^^

Hast du damals in der Schule viel Blödsinn gemacht?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 26, perfekt so, wie es ist ^^
> 
> Hast du damals in der Schule viel Blödsinn gemacht?



Damals? 
Ja, 'habe' ich, der Blödsinn ist aber nichts wirklich schlimme, eher witzig gemeinte Sachen (Party für Lehrer schmeißen, mit Trillerpfeife durch die Schule rennen etc.)

Magst du Horrorfilme?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Bin mit denen aufgewachsen wegen meinen beiden Cousins
Ist mein Lieblings-Filmgenre

Was ist dein Lieblings-Film?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaa, auch wenn sie für mich Schietbüchs echt nicht gut sind ^^

Welches sind deine Lieblingshorrorfilme?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Puh...
Braindead
Dawn of the Dead (1978)
Evil Dead 1-3
Freitag der 13.
Nightmare on Elm Street
Hellraiser
Halloween
Haus der 1000 Leichen
um ein paar zu nennen

Wie siehts mir dir aus?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Puh...
> Braindead
> Dawn of the Dead (1978)
> Evil Dead 1-3
> ...



Ich kenne kaum welche... ehm.. ehm.. wenn, dann find' ich nur Hide & Seek (nicht der von 2005!) gut, auch wenn das nicht wirklich ein Horrorfilm ist. Mag keine Horrorfilme, bin zu schreckhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was hat es mit deinen Cousins auf sich? Sind sie älter und gucken gerne Horrorfilme?


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, genau. Ich bin früher immer an den Wochenenden, oder nach der Schule zu ihnen und die haben so gut wie nur Horror-Filme angeschaut. (Hie und da mal ein Action-Film)

Was hälst du von Amokläufern?/ Würdest du mal Amok laufen, wenn bei dir alles ganz unten angekommen ist?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Ich bin früher immer an den Wochenenden, oder nach der Schule zu ihnen und die haben so gut wie nur Horror-Filme angeschaut. (Hie und da mal ein Action-Film)
> 
> Was hälst du von Amokläufern?/ Würdest du mal Amok laufen, wenn bei dir alles ganz unten angekommen ist?



Ich halte sehr wenig bis nichts von ihnen, da sie nicht nur das Leben der Personen, die sie töten 'zerstören', sondern auch das von tausenden, die nicht daran beteiligt würden, und nein, das würde ich nicht tun. Ich würde lieber einen Abschiedsbrief verfassen, in denen ich mit allen abrechne (wenn das mein Beweggrund zum Selbstmord sein würde) und dann von einer Brücke springen o.Ä.

Magst du Star Wars?


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Nicht so sehr.

Hast du eine Lieblingsserie?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2009)

Klar


Welches war dein Lieblingpokemon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: Lieblingsserie momentan => Las Vegas. Einfach zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Puuh ... das ist schon so lange alles her. Hmm spontan würde ich Glurak sagen 

Denkst du Vegatierer sind die "besseren" Menschen


----------



## Tabuno (27. Mai 2009)

Nein, denn dadurch sterben nicht weniger Tiere etc.
Hast du einen Messenger? Wenn ja, welchen benutzt du?


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2009)

Zuahuse Skype wenn du das als Messenger definierst, und ich nutze es (beinahe) ausschließlih zum hallophonieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Arbeit hab ich Sametime Connect um Intern zu kommunizieren. Und den nutze ich Rege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Hast vergessen ne Frage zu stellen^^


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2009)

Aja, danke für die Info^^

Also Frage: Rauchst du?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Nein 


Welches Lied  hörst du im Moment am liebsten ?


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (27. Mai 2009)

von nightwish planet hell!!

ahst du schonmal getan du wärst ein bettler um dir geld zu verdienen??


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2009)

Den Showdown von Tenacious D and the pick of destiny


Kannst du mit deinen bloßen Händen Fliegen fangen?


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: zu spät zu deiner Fragen: war ich noch nie, und will ich auch nie sein.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (27. Mai 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Den Showdown von Tenacious D and the pick of destiny
> 
> 
> Kannst du mit deinen bloßen Händen Fliegen fangen?
> ...




jup konnt ich schon seit ich 6 war^^

hmm... hasst du dich schonmal so richtig aufgeregt und geheult weil du in nem online game tot warst??


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Mai 2009)

Aufgeregt ja, ob ich geheult hab weß ich nimma.
Jedenfalls ist damals mein lvl 98 Hardcore Barbar krepiert, weil ichs übertrieben hab mit dem Pullen. Ich hätte mir (sofern ich es gekonnt hätte) selber in den arsch beißen können, bis ich blute. Wargh war ich da stinksauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal Betrunken Auto gefahren?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (27. Mai 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Aufgeregt ja, ob ich geheult hab weß ich nimma.
> Jedenfalls ist damals mein lvl 98 Hardcore Barbar krepiert, weil ichs übertrieben hab mit dem Pullen. Ich hätte mir (sofern ich es gekonnt hätte) selber in den arsch beißen können, bis ich blute. Wargh war ich da stinksauer
> 
> 
> ...



nö hab noch kein führerschein^^

lieblingsgetränk, uund lieblingsessen!!


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Apfelschorle und Pizza Funghi

Wann hattest Du deine erste Freundin/ deinen ersten Freund?


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

noch nicht 

Hast du naechte wach geblieben weil du an eine person gedacht hast/sehnsucht hattest?


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Ja ...zuviele ^^


Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## leorc (27. Mai 2009)

189cm

Hast du Geschwister?


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Eine kleine Schwester

Hast du Haare auf dem Kopf?


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

Ja xD

Welche Haarfarbe hast du?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Schwarz

Wieviele Löcher hast du in deiner Nase?


----------



## Medmius (27. Mai 2009)

Hab nie gezählt,  sollten aber 2 sein.

Was würdest du gerne mal machen?


----------



## Winipek (28. Mai 2009)

Eine Weltreise

Wie alt bist Du ?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

21 

Was für Bücher liest du am liebsten ( Genre ) ?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Comicbücher (echte comics, nicht die Duck Tales oder so was)
Ansonsten Fantasy (Warcraft Magic: The Gathering, Warhammer)


Wie lang trägst du deine Haare?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

relativ kurz


Was ist dein grösstes Laster?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Meine Freundin?
Spass beiseite, ich denke mein größtest Laster ist meine Bildschirmsucht.


Kannst du "Zaubertricks" mit normalen Spielkarten vollbringen?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Ne ^^ Ich habs ma versucht, aber ging natürlich gnadenlos in die Hose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat bei dir ma ein Blitz eingeschlagen oder stand dein Keller unter Wasser?^^


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Beides schon passier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie viele verschieden Spiele hast du auf dem Rechner? (ohne den Windoof-Standart)


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Gestern warens noch 14 oder 15^^

heute nur noch 3 =)

welche spiele hast du ned nur einma durchgespielt?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Da gibts nen ganzen Haufen: Matrix Path of Neo, Enter the Matrix, CoD1, CoD 4 Diablo 2, Zelda Ocarina of Time, Pokemon Rot/Blau, Star Wars Rogue Squadron, Bioshock, NFS Undergrond (I+II)
Gibt sicher noch einige mehr aber das sind die dir mir grad so auf anhieb eingefallen sind


Hast du Spiele die du gekauft hast, aber nicht mal installiert hast?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Panzergeneral, Sudden Strike, Champions of Krynn, Neverwinter Knights, Barbarian

das sind die, die mir direkt einfallen.



EDIT: ^^ war schneller!

Nicht das ich wüßte, waren aber einige dabei die installiert wurde, angespielt und deinstalliert.

Was war dein erster Computer?

EDIT2:

Jetzt war vv schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

@pico: ja, the witcher... weils ned läuft bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is sogar noch eingeschweißt^^
@land: nen c64 ^^

Welches war dein allererstes PC-Spiel?


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Jetzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Bards Tale


Was war dein erster Computer?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

hab ich doch schon beantwortet^^


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Ihrgentwie häng ich gerade dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, eine Neue


Welches Spiel ist von dir am längsten aktiv gespielt worden?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

zählen online games?^^

Dann daoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht, dann spellforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von welchem spiel, das du dir gekauft hast,w arst du richtig enttäuscht?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Gothic 3

zu viele Bugs und im späteren verlauf VIEL zu einfach



Trägst du deine Haare natürlich oder sind sie gefärbt?


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

ein paar mal gefärbt gehabt aus jux. inzwischen aber natur ... 

wie oft rasierst du dich?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

öhm =))) das erzähl ich euch hier jetzt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schneidest du dich manchma beim rasieren?^^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Nein

Was ist dein Lieblingstier?


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

mein madenhackerküken ... ;-)

welchen anmachspruch verwendest du?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Keinen, bin vergeben (aber sonst würd ichs auf die lustige weiser mit "Hi ich hab meine Handy Nummer verloren, gibst du mir deine?" versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du einen alten freund/eine alte freundin triffst (immer das andere geschlecht), gibst du üsschen, oder gibst du ihm/ihr die hand?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Medmius (28. Mai 2009)

Ein Küsschen natürlich. Einer Frau kann man doch nicht die Hand geben.

Was würdest du mir einer Million Euro anstellen?


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ein Küsschen natürlich. Einer Frau kann man doch nicht die Hand geben.
> 
> Was würdest du mir einer Million Euro anstellen?



Auto kaufen, Frau verwöhnen, Haus kaufen oder erweitern, fett verreisen, alles mögliche...

Gegenfrage:

Was würdest du machen, wenn du morgens plötzlich einen riesigen Geldsack vor deiner Haustüre vorfinden würdest?


----------



## Winipek (28. Mai 2009)

Bei der Poizei anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum hattest Du schon mal mit der Polizei zutun?


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Bei der Poizei anrufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne Führerschein und Helm Moped gefahren.
Schmierereien.
Diverse Kontrollen 

und so...



Wenn du einen Star treffen könntest, welchen würdest du wählen?


----------



## Medmius (28. Mai 2009)

Wahrscheinlich die Sonne

Trinkst du oft Alkohol?


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2009)

"Nur" am Wochenende.

Warst/Bist du gut in der Schule?


----------



## leorc (28. Mai 2009)

War ziemlich durchschnittlich.

Rauchst du?


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

leorc schrieb:


> War ziemlich durchschnittlich.
> 
> Rauchst du?



Nur wenn ich brenne.

Hast du schon mal jemandem die Faust ins Gesicht geschlagen?


----------



## Medmius (28. Mai 2009)

Ja  aber diese Person hatte es auch verdient

Fährst du ein Auto/Motorrad?


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Aus Überzeugung Führerscheinlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... *hust* Naja ... bis jetzt einfach zu faul gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isst du lieber Fast Food oder kochst du lieber ?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

tiefkühlkost =)

iglo oder billigmarke?^^ 

huch... spiel verwechselt^^

Stell ich die Frage anders: Achtest du auf Billigprudkte bei Nahrung, oder greifst du doch lieber zu Iglo, Müller und Co?^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Kaufe auch gern die billigen Sachen. 
Bin keiner, der nur die Markenartikel kauft, die in der Werbung kommen.

Kaufst du nur teure Markenkleidung?


----------



## Medmius (29. Mai 2009)

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Ich achte nur darauf, ob sie gut aussehen.

Wie hast du dein 18. Geburtstag verbracht?


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

muss erst mal meinen 16. erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trainierst du?


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

Zu wenig ^^

Auf welche Schule gehst Du ?


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Georg-Büchner-Schule, Gymnasialzweig

Treibste Sport?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Georg-Büchner-Schule, Gymnasialzweig
> 
> Treibste Sport?



Nö, viel zu anstrengend

Gehst du gerne zu McDonalds?


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

gerne nich aber manchmal da essen geht ^^




magst du überhaupt Fast food?


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

Ab und zu schon, aber nicht im übertriebenen sinne. Maximal einmal im Monat.

Machst du gerne Hausarbeit?


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Nein

chattest du gerne?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Zu gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rülpst du in Gesellschaft anderer (von Freunden?)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, mit voller Absicht auch in öffentlichen Einrichtungen. Ständig im Kampf gegen Spießer!

Würdest Du eher in den Himmel, oder in die Hölle kommen, wenn es soetwas gäbe?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Fegefeuer haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du einem Menschen schonmal absichtlich Schmerzen zugefügt (ob physisch oder nicht)?


----------



## leorc (31. Mai 2009)

Jupp, wenn man Geschwister hat lässt sich das glaub ich kaum vermeiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wohin würdest du am liebsten mal in die Ferien fahren.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdest du deinen Namen ändern?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

AUSTRALIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

Zur Frage: Ja bitte!

Willst du für immer in Deutschland wohnen bleiben?


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Ne, würd gern nach Spanien.. Australien wär auch ne Überlegung wert, da meine Eltern mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Australien auswandern werden.

Hast du ein Lieblingsurlaubsland? Wenn ja, welches und wieso?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, Australien, auch wenn ich noch nie da war :]
Ich finde einfach alles so unglaublich schön dort (habe mich mit sehr vielen Büchern, Reiseberichten etc. belesen) und will dort unbedingt hinziehen.
Anduris, wollen wir zusammen dahin auswandern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schämst du dich oft für fremde Menschen im Fernsehen?


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Anduris, wollen wir zusammen dahin auswandern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo würdest du denn gerne hin in Australien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich die nicht kenn, is es mir völlig egal.. sollen machen was sie wollen. xD

Magst du Haribo?


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Klar
Welches ist/war dein Lieblingsfach in der Schule?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, oft für Deutsche in diesen Aso-Sendungen ala "Deutschland deine Teenies", "Frauentausch" und alle Talkshows.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du die Zeit anhalten könntest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Grr verdammt.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

> Welches ist/war dein Lieblingsfach in der Schule?



Hmm, denke Bio / Mathe (wegen den Lehrern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



> Wo würdest du denn gerne hin in Australien


Hmm, irgendwo an die Küste (schöner Sandstrand, direkt angrenzend ein Regenwald) und da in eine Urwaldhütte mit Hängematte im Garten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du es Nachts mehr als am Tag?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Klar =)))

Warst du schonma richtig böse mit nem Lehrer?


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Klar =)))
> 
> Warst du schonma richtig böse mit nem Lehrer?


Ich doch nicht *blutverschmiertes Messer wegpack*
Was ist dein Lieblingsessen?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Da gibt es viele... aber ich denke im Moment an Pizza Bombay mit extra Feta von Joyes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du mal heiraten und Kinder haben, wenn ja, wie viele?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Ja und ja, 2 (1 Jung, 1 Mädel)^^

Und wie siehts mit dir aus?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ja und ja, 1 Jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber keine klassische Hochzeit in der Kirche und so *gähn*

Sitzt du auch gerne am Fenster, wenn es regnet?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

JAAAA, mit kuscheldecke und heißer kakao mit marshmallows... LOVE

Was machst du, wenn du Angst hast?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Da ich meistens nur zu Hause Angst hab', schalte ich auf Spongebob oder 9Live o.Ä.

Magst du die The Legend of Zelda - Reihe?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

kenn ich ned =) hab nur einma ocarina of time oder so gespielt und mir beim angeln ne dicke blase am daumen geholt, dann habs ichs nimmer mehr gespielt ^^

Für welches teure Gerät oder so hast du ma sooo viel ausgegeben und es danach bereut, weil kaum benutzt?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm, ich glaub so ein Massagestab (grottiges Teil!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du lange, blonde Haare bei Männern?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

manchen steht es ^^ aber mein partner sollter kürzere haare haben als ich! =)

Ezähl uns von ein paar Streichen, die du "damals" so gemacht hast.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Das war damals nach einem Museumsausflug, wir waren im McDonalds essen. Einer ist halt kaufen gegangen und hat für die anderen etwas mitgebracht (Faule Säcke!) Er kommt wieder mit den Händen voll Burger, Pommes usw. Die Sachen werden verteilt blabla, dann ruft er "Ey, für wen war der Chickenburger?" Ich antwortete "Mir!" und hatte einen Gratisburger

HAst du Tatoos?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Wie fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nö, hab keins, will auch keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magst du Piercings?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ja habe vor mir welche stechen zu lassen. (Oben am Ohr, aber halt nicht Läppchen. Zählt das? ;])

Und du?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Wtf?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ich mag sie auf jeden Fall bei anderen, trau' mich aber nicht so wirklich, mir selbst eins stechen zu lassen, obwohl ich auch gern ein's hätte.

Isst du zu viel Schokolade?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ne Zeit lang habe ich, ja

Bist du oft krank?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Geht eigentlich

Hörst du oft zu laut Musik?


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Nö, ich hasse es bei anderen Leuten dieses beschi**** Rauschen zu hören T.T

Brauchst du eine Brille?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Zum Glück nicht!

Und du?


----------



## Anduris (2. Juni 2009)

nöö..

magst du äpfel?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Nur Süße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehnst du dich nach deiner Schulzeit zurück?
Wenn du noch in der Schule bist: Wärst du gerne schon aus der Schule raus?

-> Wenn ja, warum, wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

Ja währe gerne aus der schule raus. 12 klasse sucks

öhm...

Bist du ein Noob? ( Nein währe eine Lüge)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Öh, worin?
Ich sag mal ja x)

Magst du Kill Bill?


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

klar : D

Was für eine Klasse spielst als mainchar?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Edith -.-

Hunter

Isst du gerne Aufläufe?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Oh ja, vor allem Nudel!


Telefonierst du viel und gerne?


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

Viel manchmal, gerne ja!

Findest du den "; )" smiley auf buffed auch irgendwie böse?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Wat? Ich doch nicht ; )

Bistdu manchmal zu faul aufzustehen und z.b. dir was zu trinken zu holen?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht denn der aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke schon xD
wenn das der ist, der seine Augen so merkwürdig zusammenkneift.

Magst du duftendes Klopapier?

/edit: Estren ist wohl etwas langsam? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

duftendes Klopapier? nein danke riecht mir zu intensiv

Wann hast du mit WoW angefangen?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Vor 2 Jahren glaube ich
Und: Nicht alle spielen hier WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was isst du immer bei MCDonalds?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

CHICKENBURGERRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Machst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smileys?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

nicht immer, nein.

verdammt ich weiss nicht was ich fragen soll

okay hier: Hast du eine Frage? xD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Wem soll ich jetzt antworten? Äääh...
ich versuche zu vermeiden, oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smileys zu machen xD
&' Cool

Gibst du mit deinem Handy an?


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

Nö mein handy benutze ich nur zum telefonieren, dem ursprünglichem sinn.

Bist du ein WoW papparazi wie ich und screenshotest die sinnlosesten sachen?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

JAAAHH!!! Auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und einmal im Monat wird ausgemistet..

 Bist du künstlerisch begabt?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du Stefan Raab?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Joa, schon ne.

Guckst du pro7 öfters als andere Sender?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Wenn Desperate Housewives und Tv Total nicht gerade Sommerpause haben, ja.

Hast du Pflanzen in deiner Wohnung / in deinem Zimmer?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Momentan nicht.. ich hol mir bald aber nen kaktus.
Magst du das Guitar-Hero konzept?
&#8364;dith: grad John Patrick Amedori gegoogelt, jetzt muss ich erstmal Butterfly Effect(<3) wieder gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (2. Juni 2009)

Überhaupt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Du Tiere?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Außer Fliegen &' Spinen nichts, nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> €dith: grad John Patrick Amedori gegoogelt, jetzt muss ich erstmal Butterfly Effect(<3) wieder gucken


Waaah <3 Das ist mein Lieblingsfilm..

Magst du instant-Nudeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Ne Zeit lang nichts anderes gegessen.

Glaubst du an die Chaostheorie?


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Ja ich glaub daran

magst du Milchreis?


----------



## leorc (3. Juni 2009)

Och ja ist ganz lecker.

Bist du allergisch auf etwas, wenn ja auf was?


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Pollen, Hundehaare, Staub und etliches weiteres. Äußert sich in Husten, verstopfter Nase, Augen- und Rachenjucken. 

Und du?


----------



## leorc (3. Juni 2009)

Bin Gott sei Dank bis jetzt von sämtlichen Allergien verschont geblieben.

Gehst du ins Fitness-Studio?


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

Nein

Du?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2009)

Jup


Bist du noch Jungfrau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

jap^^

du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (5. Juni 2009)

Nein, nicht mehr.

Was spielst du lieber? MMOPRG oder Single-Player?


----------



## Winipek (5. Juni 2009)

MMOPRG

Wie sieht dein perfekter Abend aus ?


----------



## Qonix (5. Juni 2009)

Der ist nicht jugendfrei.


Was meinst du, ist die heutige Politik noch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Slavery (5. Juni 2009)

Politik ist notwendig, jedoch ist 50 % davon nur Schwachsinn oder Machtgehabe.

Bist du Fussballer? Welche Liga? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (5. Juni 2009)

Nein, Fussball spiel ich nur so mal mit Kumpels.

Spielst du gerne Gesellschaftsspiele? (Siedler von Catan, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, usw.)


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Ja, zieh mir aber lieber nen Film rein oder zock ein Partygame

Bist du künstlerisch? Wenn ja wie äußert es sich?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

teilweise.
es aeussert sich in bizzaren zeichnungen, voller verrueckten dinge, ich habe eine schier endlose fantasy. solange es bei skizzen bleibt bin ich auch ziemlich gut. aber der rest scheitert klaeglich^^

hast du eine klasse iwedeholt
wie oft, falls ja


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Noch nie und ich behaupte mal frech das das auch nie passieren wird.

Haste mal Comics gelesen? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2009)

micky maus, ltb, asterix, smart & clever (KULT!!!)

mit wievielen jahren hattest du deinen ersten kuss?


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

War in der 6. Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war da glaub 12 Jahre alt.

Und du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quana (9. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich war auch so 11 oder 12.

Warst du schonmal in China?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

Ja einmal als Kind

Magst du Schildkröten?


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

Jop sind coole Wesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du mit deinem Namen zufrieden?


----------



## Descartes (10. Juni 2009)

Hätt schlimmer kommen können.

Kochst / Bäckst du gerne?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich liebe zu Kochen.

hast du mal geweint, weil einer Fiktiven Figur etwas passiert ist?


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Ja

Bist du Schmerz empfindlich?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

schon.

uebertreibst du gerne? also schmerz, freude usw theatralisch darstellend?


----------



## oOcloudOo (11. Juni 2009)

KLAR, 

verräts du mir ein geheimnis ?


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Nein ^^

Wie lautet DEIN Geheimnis?^^


----------



## oOcloudOo (12. Juni 2009)

Ich esse gerne Kekse .. das weiß aber keiner .. oO? damn jetzt isses kein Geheimnis mehr *wein*


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Frage^^ 




Warst du schon mal richtig betrunken ?


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2009)

Nein.


Was war das schlimmste, was du jemals getan hast?


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Gibt glaube ich paar mehr sachen die mir grade nich einfallen ^^ 






was war dein schlimmstes Erlebnnis


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Der Tod von meinem besten Kollegen

Was war die grösste Geldsumme die du je ausgegeben hast?


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

fast 200 euro waren das glaube ich ^^ 


das waren ein Nintendo DS + mario kart und mario super brows 



Hast du dir schon mal was gebrochen?


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal versucht was hartes mit meinem Gesicht zu fangen, und mir damit einen kleinen Teil meines linken unteren einser Zahn abgebrochen. Zählt das?


Warst du schon mal länger als eine Nacht in einem Krankenhaus?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juni 2009)

jepp. blinddarm-op  ... totlangweilig, da der gameboy und n paar bücher damals das einzige war was einem die zeit vertreiben konnte.

welches war dein erster star für den du geschwärmt hast? und ist es dir jetzt peinlich?


----------



## Müllermilch (2. Juli 2009)

Mein erster Star war Tinkiwinki von den Teletubbis(Ungelogen) - Ja mir ist mein erster Star jetzt peinlich.

Was hältst du von RP-Cybersex auf Rollenspiel-Servern?


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2009)

Gar nichts...nerdiger gehts doch echt nich mehr Oo

Warst du schon mal richtig verliebt?


----------



## Ichselbstenst (5. Juli 2009)

nö

und wie geht dir so?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Ganz okay.


Welches Album hast du zuletzt gehört?


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

N selberzusammen gemixtes ohne Beschriftung, um zu sehen was auf der CD is...


Was wolltest du früher mal werden?













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (6. Juli 2009)

Wikinger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^

Was magst du für Musik?


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2009)

frueher? maler. jetzt ist es mir zu kindisch.

hast du dich mal in eine fiktive person verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Juli 2009)

nö

Wenn du eine Superkraft aussuchen könntest, welche wäre es?

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Röntgenblick hätt schon was, aber andererseits wird das vermutlich recht schnell langweilig. Daher würd ich gerne fliegen können. Dann würd ich meinen Job kündigen und ne Weltreise machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast Du schonmal fremde Unterwäsche getragen? (also Unterwäsche, die nicht Dir gehört)


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Hm ne...außer vllt mal ne Boxershort von meinem Bruder (gewaschen natürlich)

Was würdest du mit 1 Millionen € machen?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Ne einsame kleine Insel kaufen, sie FUCK OFF nennen, dem bürgerlichen Leben abschwören und wenn die Kasse knapp wird Kokosnüsse verkaufen!

Schaust du dir pornographische Filme an? Wenn ja, was ist dein Favorit? Wenn nein, warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Traut sich ja sonst wieder keiner...

Ja sicher und zwar am liebsten die Amateurdinger, wegen der extrem guten Dialoge. Da können nichtmal die professionell gedrehten mithalten (Klempner kommt vorbei... "ich muss mal ein Rohr verlegen... höhöhö"). Die Dialoge sind bei den Amateurdingern unschlagbar und auch das Stöhnen ist noch übertriebener als bei den Profis. Wobei mir fällt grade sogar mein Lieblingsamateurfilm ein und jeder, der sich auf den einen runterholt ist krank: "Das Gina Lisa Sextape" Unfreiwillig komisch.

Wann warst Du das letzte Mal in der Kirche?


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Gestern Abend, muss so etwa 22:30 Uhr gewesen sein, als ich nach Hause gekommen bin.

Was ist Dein Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Lasagne (bin ein kleiner Garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was sind deine Monster???


----------



## veeeith (7. Juli 2009)

Meine Mutter natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dir schon mal was rausgerutscht, was keiner wissen darf, es jetzt aber alle issen, wenn ja, was?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Passiert mir ständig und dann steh ich als perverser Freak da. Beispiel ich erwähne spaßeshalber, dass auf einen Deep throat bei mir eine roman shower folgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geheimnisse anderer nehme ich jedoch mit ins Grab!!!

Was für ein Getränk wärst du und warum???


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Caipirinha, weils lecker aussieht und auch so schmeckt hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist dein Lieblingsgewürz?


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

Curry 




hast du die Jackson 5 gekannt?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Nicht persönlich, was aber auch nicht tragisch ist, da ich deren Musik fürchterlich fand/finde, wie auch immer wayne...

Erinnerst du dich an deine Träume? Wenn ja, was war der beste?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Als Kind ein Superheld ala Spiderman zu sein.

Hast du mal was geklaut?


----------



## Tade (8. Juli 2009)

Schuldig im Sinne der Anklage...weitere Informationen sind nur über meinen Anwalt erhältlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was geht dir so richtig auf die Nerven???


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Lügner und Hinterfotzigkeit. Aber auch Dummschwätzer und Möchtegerns, sowie Leute, die das wirklich wichtige im Leben für etwas Triviales aus den Augen verlieren.

Was ist deine persönliche Droge (damit meine ich keine Drogen ala Gras, Alkohol usw)?


----------



## Tade (8. Juli 2009)

Sex (Drugs) & Rock´n´roll ehm naja METAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du dir als letztes gekauft?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. Juli 2009)

Nen neuen Schreibtisch.

Was war der größte Fauxpas deines Lebens?


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Telefonat mit einem Bundeswehrkameraden, der mir erzählte, dass er jetzt schwul wäre und ich stolperte innerhalb dieser paar Minuten von einem Fettnäpfchen ins Nächste. Es fielen Sätze wie: "Ja, ist doch gut, wenn Dein Freund hinter Dir steht..." oder "Klar, ist das wichtig, wenn Ihr Euch die Stange haltet..." Ich wollte die nicht sagen, sie kamen einfach raus, aber seitdem hab ich nie wieder was von ihm gehört. Eigentlich seltsam.

Um wieviel Uhr musst Du morgens aufstehen und um wieviel Uhr würdest Du gern aufstehen?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

Muss gegen 6 Uhr aufstehen.
Ich hab kein Problem mit früh aufstehen, also mir egal ;D

Wie viele Paar Schuhe besitzt du?


----------



## Wowneuling (8. Juli 2009)

Vier - Helle, dunkle, Gartenschuhe und Joggingschuhe.

Welche Eigenschaft stört dich an deinem Partner/in am Meisten? Wenn Single, welche Eigenschaft stört dich bei Menschen allgemein am meisten?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2009)

Intoleranz

Was ist dein Lieblings alkoholisches + nichtalkoholisches getraenk


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Bier + Apfelschorle

Was machst Du bei Gewitter ?


----------



## Tade (8. Juli 2009)

Die Weltuntergangsstimmung genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Tier wärst du und warum?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (8. Juli 2009)

Schwein, die sind einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was einfaches:

In welchem Bundesland lebst du?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

BAden-Würtenberg

Kekse: Mit oder ohne Schoki?


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Im Sommer ohne, im Winter mit.


Wie trinkst du deinen Kaffe und/oder Tee?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Aus der Tasse
[color="#800080"]Magst du Illidan mehr oder Sylvannas?
Ich pesönlich Illidan


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Illidan

Wie Trunkst du deinen Kaffee und/oder Tee?
Und damit meine ich, ob zu Zucker, Milch Zitrone oder sonst was rein tust.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich mag keinen Kaffe, Tee mit Honig

Hieroglyphen oder Runen enschlüsseln, was würdest du eher machen?


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: beides total langweilig, daher spielts mir überhaupt keine Rolle.

Wenn Du einen Menschen auf der Welt klonen könntest, wer wäre es und warum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Niemanden. Menschen zu klonen halte ich für moralisch verwerflich...
Die Einzigartigkeit der Natur sollte man nicht durch einen Klon zerstören...besonders nicht bei Menschen!


----------



## Baits (9. Juli 2009)

Ehm, neue Frage?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ich schreib einfach was über mich und stell ne Frage, ja?

Ich bin kein Vegetarier

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## sympathisant (9. Juli 2009)

182 cm

was grillst du am liebsten?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Steak, saftig!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Musiker oder Koch

Kannst Du kochen und wenn ja, was gelingt Dir am besten?


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Ja - mir gelingen alle Gerichte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was gibt es heut bei Dir zum Mittag ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

STEAK!!!

Wie lange brauchst du , um eine Seite zu tippen?


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Nicht allzu lang, als Bürokaufmann wäre es aber auch peinlich, wenn ich dafür lang brauchen würde.

Was hast Du gelernt oder bist Du noch Schüler/in?


----------



## Winipek (9. Juli 2009)

Versicherungskauffrau

Fährst Du dies Jahr in ein anderes Land und wenn welches?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. Juli 2009)

niederlande^^

ernährst du dich gesund?


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

geht so ^^ so ein Mittel ding halt 





Mahcst du gerne sport und machst du das Regelmäßig?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Mögen an sich ja, aber ich mache zur Zeit nicht regelmäßig Sport.

Mit was betrinkst du dich am liebsten?


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

Fanta xD 


nein bin noch Minderjährig aber ich trink ganz gerne Beck´s ice ^^




Und du?


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Bin nicht Minderjährig trinke aber auch gerne Becks Ice 

Hast du Haustiere ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Früher mal 2 Hunde, heute nicht mehr.
Möchte aber irgendwann wieder nen Hund haben.

Bist du kitzlig?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Frag besser nicht^^

Hast du Pickel?


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Nö -zum Glück ^^^

Bist Du dick?


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Laut BMI nein, laut eigenem Befinden ein wenig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du unternimmst eine Zeitreise! Wohin und warum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

60er...muss ne tolle Zeit gewesen sein!

Wo würdest du am liebsten mal hinfahren?


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Neuseeland *schwärm*

Hast Du schon mal deinen Freund/ deine Freundin betrogen ?


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

@ Gauloises24: Australische Outback.

@ Winipek: Nein! Und werd ich auch nie. Zuvor würde ich die Beziehnung beenden. Soetwas muss man einem Menschen nicht antun. Auch wenn man ihn u.U. nicht mehr liebt.

Was war dein schönstes/glücklichstes Erlebnis?


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

Die Geburten meiner Kinder 

Hast Du Kinder?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Ne, dafür lass ich mir Zeit...warscheinlich aber irgendwann nach dem Studium, wenn ich ein gesichertes Einkommen und die richtige Frau dazu habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du dich mal groß verspekuliert?


----------



## Wowneuling (10. Juli 2009)

Jein. Ich bin einem betrügerischen Makler auf dem Leim gegangen. Wie sich hinterher rausstellte, hatte er gemeinsame Sache mit dem Vermieter gemacht. Diese haben mich erfolgreich aus der angemieteten Wohnung binnen 3 Wochen vergrault. Maklercourtage war natürlich weg. Nun kein riesen Verlust, aber mit 700&#8364; damals meine kompletten Ersparnisse. Seit dem, nie wieder Wohnungs- oder Haussuche mit Makler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab es Entscheidungen oder Taten in deinem Leben, welche du mittlerweile komplett verabscheust?


----------



## Naarg (10. Juli 2009)

Nein bisher nicht. Nur einige Kleinigkeiten hätte ich gerne nicht gesagt.

Wie würdest du die Frage "Wer bist du und was bist du" beantworten?


----------



## Winipek (10. Juli 2009)

ich bin ich und bin ein Mensch

Was war das abenteuerlichste, was du je gemacht hast ?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2009)

4-stunden abenteuer allein im schnee mit skiern, da ich auf einen wanderweg abgebogen bin und zu spaet erkannt habe, das ich zurueck sollte.
am ende bin ich zu fuss von ganz oben nach ganz unter gekommen, 1 stunde auf abholen gewartet

mit wievielen jahren warst du zum ersten mal vollbesoffen?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Nich gar nicht,bin erst 12!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was isst du am liebsten?


----------



## sympathisant (10. Juli 2009)

n gut gebratenes steak (english).


wo hast du zum ersten mal geküsst?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Auf den Schulhof von meinem Schwarm Patrick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und duuuuuuu??


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Auf meinem alten Sofa

Wieviele Anläufe hast du für deinen Führerschein gebraucht (falls gegeben)?


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Darf noch keinen machen.

Was war das teuerste das du dir je geleistet hast?


----------



## Winipek (11. Juli 2009)

Mein Haus ^^

Hattest Du schon mal so richtig Angst beim Horrorfilm, so das Du dich hinter einem Kissen , o. ä. versteckt hast ? und welcher Film war es !


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

in harry potter 2 im kino als kleine smädchen, war 8 oder so

Was ist deine Lieblingsblume?


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich mag keine Blumen...

Mit wann hattest du dein 1. Mal?


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

Noch gar nicht ( minder jährig) ^^ 




guckst du gerne boxen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Nur mit meinem Onkel xD

Auf welche Sportarten stehst du?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Völkerball(wenn das gilt)Da gewinn ich immer 
xD

Sportshow: anschauen oder wegschalten?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn über Fußball geredet wird, natürlich anschauen ^^ Beim Rest schalt ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verhütest du immer brav? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

HAb ich nicht nötig, bin zu jung

Wenn du dir ein Fabel- oder ausgestorbenes Tier halten könntet, was wäre das und warum?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Säbelzahntiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil ich Tiger mag und überhaupt^^

Auf welches Tier auf Erden könntest du verzichten?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Ohrenzwicker, die find ich irgendwie komisch

Was ist dein größter Wunsch?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Einma mit nem Kampfjet bis zur Stratosphäre fliegen... Leider sauteuer...

Und deiner? ^^


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

Nur einmal nen Nummer 1 Hit in die Charts zu bringen und dann nie wieder Musik zu machen ;-) Ich wäre nicht reich, aber glücklich.

Kannst Du ein Instrument spielen?


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Zwingend...Alle in meiner Klasse müssen Blockflöte spielen

Was machst du im schwimmbad am liebsten ?


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Ein Bierchen trinken und das shcöne Wetter geniessen =)

Was machst du im Winter am liebsten?


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Lesen und zocken 

bist du gut in Sport?


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an wo =P Ne Spass, ich mag keinen Sport >.<

Spielst du in einer Band?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Früher als Drummer in 2 Bands...heute eher Produktion und Vocals.


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Früher als Drummer in 2 Bands...heute eher Produktion und Vocals.



Du hast die nächste Frage vergessen! =)


----------



## Wowneuling (13. Juli 2009)

Ich übernehme einfach mal. Da es schafe wäre, dies Forenspiel hier einschlafen zu lassen.

"Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine ungewöhliche Begegnung mit der dritten Art gehabt? "


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

@Nimmue: is mir schonmal passiert xD 

@Thread

Nicht, dass ich wüsste, finde sowas aber extrem interessant!

Was denkst du, welches Indianische Tier du bist?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Irgend ein Vogel,Ich lass mir keine Ketten anlegen

Was ist dein Lieblingsvogel?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Der Rabe =)

Isst du gerne Hühnchen? =D


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Oh ja

Ist dein Nachttisch aus Holz?


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2009)

Ja

Wohst du bei deinen eltern, in einer WG, in einer Partnerschaft, alleine, oder wie sonst?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Mankind.WWE (14. Juli 2009)

Mit 17.. bei meinen Eltern


Wie bewegst du dich fort?
(Auto, Motorrad, Mopped, Fahrrad)


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Wie ein Berner halt, mit dem öffentlichen Verkehr =)

Ekelst du dich vor Insekten?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Nur vor denen die stechen

Nervt es dich dass andauernd in Forenspiele rumlaber und meinst, ich sollte mich ein bisschen zurücknehmen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Nö, warum auch wenns spass macht? =)

Was machst du beruflich/schulisch/bliblubb?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Schule (leider)

Was ist dein Wappentier( wenn du ein hättest)?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Hm... Wenn Bier nicht als Tier zählt, dann wäre es Wolf =D

Was ist deine Lieblingsjahreszeit?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Frühling

Was ist dein lieblingsspiel?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Uno! xD

Welche ist die erste Zahl, die dir spontan in den Sinn kommt und warum? =O


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

5 weil...joar, weil halt!

Was würdest du sagen, wenn du eines Tages als Hamster aufwachen würdest?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Füttere mich!

Kannst du auf einem Seil laufen so wie die im Zirkus? =D


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich kan sogar ein Rad drauf schlagen!Kann nicht jeder, da bin ich stolz drauf!!!

Kannst du die Bürgschaft auswendig?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Klar, sogar zwei Mal!

Bist schon mal irgendwo ausserhalb von Europa in die Ferien?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Nö, leider noch nicht mal auserhalb Deutschland

Ist dir schon aufgefallen, das wir beide irgendwie immer auf die Beiträge des andernen Antwort geben?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Jep, irgendwie sind alle am mittagessen oder tun so, als würden sie tatsächlich arbeiten -.-" xD

Was hattest du zu mittag?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Nich nix,und du?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Nur ein paar Börtchen, kann von hier nicht so recht weg aus dem Büro. Sie bauen die Strasse um und deshalb fährt kein Bus in die Stadt rein =(

Ist dir auch langweilig? xD


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Nö

Hast du was zu trinken? Ich hab durst!Schick mir ein Paket per Pw!


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Leitungswasser? =P

Oder willst du was anderes?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Am liebsten Eistee

Hast du das da?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, vorhin gerade gefunden und ich möchte nicht wissen, wie alt der ist xD Naja, ist ja nur Eistee, also weg damit^^

Darfs sonst noch was sein?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ne danke.

Willst du was? Ich hab ein paar Mandelhörnchen,Nussecken...Sprich,Freund!


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Mmmmm Nussecken! =)

Was sind Mandelhörnchen?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich schicks dir mal!

Wielange hast du heute gepennt?


----------



## Winipek (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ist das Wetter gerad bei Dir?


@sol: bis 7.00Uhr
edit: zu langsam^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Schwül

Bei dir auch?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Sehr schwül sogar!

Ich mags so nicht und du?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Ne, kenne auch keinen der sowas mag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du kochen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Alles was man aufwärmen kann oder Fleisch =P

Auf welchen Musikfestivals warst du schon?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Konzerte schon mehrere, Festivals waren bisher Minirock und HipHop-Open.

Hast du jetzt Vorurteile?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe selten/nie Vorurteile =)


Glaubst du mir das?^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Jeder hat Vorurteile^^

Wie stehst du dazu?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich stimme dir zu, aber nicht jeder hat bei jedem markante Vorurteile =)

Ich habe in diesem Beispiel keine Vprurteile dir gegenüber, aber wenn mich jemand auf der Strasse mit viel Blingbling anspricht und mit "Jou Aldääää" begrüsst obwohl ich ihn nicht kenne - Ja ich denke ihr wisst, was ich meine =)

Oder habe ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Öhm...ich antworte mal: nein

Wenn die Nutzung von Buffed was kosten würde (also alles: Forum, Charplaner, Guides, Datenbank, einfach alles), sagen wir zB 5 € im Monat, würdest Du bleiben oder gehn?


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das passiert nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nee dafür geh ich lieber alle 2 Monate ins Kino!

Wer ist der tollste User (nach mir?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich und zwar zwei Mal

Bist du auch so ein toller Hecht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Liegt im Auge des Betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isst du vorm PC?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, hab sonst nix tisch-mäßiges da...

Garten oder Hausparty?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Gartenparty bei geilem Wetter

Welche Serien schaust du gerne (müssen net zwangsläufig im TV kommen)?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Simpsons, schaue aber fast kein Fernseher mehr =/

Was trinkst du am liebsten, bei heissem Wetter?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Bier, was denn sonst?

Welches ist dein Lieblingsbier? [Mischungen zählen nicht]


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin allgemein kein grosser Biertrinker, aber wenn, dann Sol:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erinnert mich immer an ne tolle Zeit in Mexiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist Dein Lieblings-Alkoholfreies Getränk?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

@ Mankind.WWE: Deutscher Schäferhund
@ Davatar: Fanta

Verträgst du sehr scharfes Essen?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Jau...oder anders: ich hab in Zentraleuropa noch nichts gegessen bei dem ich wirklich hätte sagen können, dass es scharf war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Südamerika hingegen...uiuiui...

Magst Du scharfe Süssigkeiten?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Am liebsten mag ich mexikanisches Ananas-Chili-Eis =)

Warst du schon mal in Südamerika?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Nein, aber ich habs vor.

Warst du überhaupt schon mal außerhalb Europas?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

10 mal in Mexiko und will nie mehr, muss aber wahrscheinlich wieder^^

Was intressiert dich denn an Südamerika?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

[Doppelpost - ignorieren]


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Die ganze Kultur, die Sprache, das Flair, die Leute, die Landschaft, das Essen, einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah und vor allem die hübschen Latinas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was magst Du an Europa?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Berge, Wälder, Ruhe... Norden =D


Würdest du mal nach Zentralafrika gehen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juli 2009)

Nein, zu warm ... viiieeeel zu warm. Gute 30 (EDIT: Würde sogar sagen, 45 ^^) Grad zu warm.


Hast Du mal überlegt, auszuwandern? Wenn ja wohin und wieso?


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Finnland =)

Finde ich ein wunderschönes Land, das einzige, das mich abschreckt, ist die Sprache =O So schwer, aber auch schön =(



Magst du die nordische Küche? =D


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Finnland =)
> 
> Finde ich ein wunderschönes Land, das einzige, das mich abschreckt, ist die Sprache =O So schwer, aber auch schön =(
> 
> Magst du die nordische Küche? =D


Heh das wichtigste Wort in Finnisch wird "panna" ausgesprochen (wie mans schreibt weiss ich nicht). Jetzt darfst Du Dir selbst ausmalen was es bedeuten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich von ner hübschen Finnin gelernt ^^

Da ich bis auf Fischsuppe noch nie richtige nordische Küche hatte (die mir übrigens recht gut geschmeckt hat) geb ich die Frage an den nächsten weiter:

Magst Du nordische Küche?


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Noch nie gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du Labskaus? ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Kenne ich nicht^^

Kennst du Labskaus und kannst erklären, was das ist? xD


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

Japp -kenn ich - und kann es erklären ^^

Was ist deine Lieblings-Kaugummi-Sorte^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Orbit Cherry-Mint

Wenn du Rauchst, welche Sorte, wenn du aufgehört hast, welche hast du geraucht?
Nichtraucher nicht zugelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Siehe Nickname (die lights/roten um genau zu sein) ^^

Dann mal für die Nichtraucher: Was ist dein Laster?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (15. Juli 2009)

Früher rauchen.. heute.. BIIIIIER...


Hast du schonmal gekifft?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Jo...is auch nix besonderes find ich (mache es sogut wie nie).

Schonmal härtere Drogen ausprobiert?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Juli 2009)

Nur Alkohol und Zigaretten

Rauchst du im Haus?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Manchmal am Fenster, aber eher draußen

Was ist für dich ein gelungener Freitag-Abend?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ne wirklich harte Woche hatte: Was Leckeres zu Abend essen, gemütlich an der Kiste hocken (ob nun PC oder Fernseher spielt dabei keine Rolle), dann irgendnen Film schauen den ich noch nicht kenn und verhälntnismässig früh ins Bett gehn.

Bei ner normalen Woche: Von der Arbeit heim kommen, essen, duschen, kurz rumtelefonieren wann wer wo ist und dann ab in nen Club mit guter Musik, guter Stimmung, gut gefüllt aber nicht überfüllt und dann feiern bis die Sonne aufgeht (im Sommer auch länger ^^). Wirklich gelungen ist der Freitag Abend dann, wenn ich ihn am Samstag praktisch nicht mehr toppen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdest Du mit ner Frau/nem Mann (je nach Geschlecht) in die Kiste steigen, die mindestens 10 Jahre älter ist als Du? (Vorausgesetzt Du wärst single natürlich)


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Klar, wenn die Frau noch nach was aussieht - warum denn nicht? Aber mit 30 sollte sie das noch tun^^

Was hast du letztes Wochenende gemacht?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Freitag war HC-Arbeitstag, dann gings nach Hause -> lernen für die Prüfungen vom Weiterbildungskurs.
Samstag waren dann die Prüfungen vom Weiterbildungskurs, die eine war echt zum ko**en, die andere easy.
Tjo dann war ich so kaputt dass ich tatsächlich nur nen Fernsehabend gemacht hab (sowas kommt bei mir vielleicht so 1-2x im Jahr vor an nem Samstag, maximal)

Wenn Du Herrscher von einem Land werden könntest, welches wäre es? Bedenke aber auch, dass Du Dich dementsprechend verhalten müsstest. Sprich in Deutschland wärst Du dann BundeskanzlerIn, in Lichtenstein wärst Du Fürst, in den USA Präsident, etc


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre einer von sieben Bundesräten in der Schweiz, Punkt. ^^

Was machst du beruflich und was gefällt dir daran?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Im Moment noch nichts...hab grade erst mein Abi gemacht und trete am 1.09. meinen Zivildienst an. Danach folgt ein BWL Studium mit Spezialisierung auf International Management. Man kann also schon eine Tendenz für den zukünftigen Beruf erahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was machst du beruflich?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Huiuiui International Management. Dann solltest Du unbedingt, wenn Du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, ein Austauschsemester machen. Ich kenn ein paar BWL-Studenten (aktive wie auch ehemalige) und alle meinten sie hätten durch das Austauschsemester enorm profitiert, vor allem als Referenz im Lebenslauf.

Ich bin Software Entwickler und nutze das .NET-Framework. Wir entwickeln Software im Medizinischen Bereich. Wenns sein muss geht auch Java oder PHP, aber nur wenns wirklich nicht anders geht. Früher hatt ich mal ein Praktikum als Webappliaktions-Entwickler aber das hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Viel zu viel Gebastel und viel zu wenig Struktur in dem Bereich.
Ah und neben dem Studium hab ich als Barkeeper in diversen Clubs und auf Raves gearbeitet. Zusätzlich noch in der Studentenbar. Die Tage vermiss ich schon recht stark muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei welcher Firma würdest Du Dich anstellen lassen wenn Du frei wählen könntest, unter der Bedingung dass die Tätigkeiten die Du ausübst ähnlich sind wie die in Deinem momentanen Job?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ja, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu bekomme auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten würde ich versuchen für ein halbes Jahr was in der Richtung im Ausland zu bekommen (nach dem Studium).

Ich würde gern bei der Daimler AG arbeiten, und zwar im Einkauf im Ausland bei den Lieferanten. Nach Möglichkeit in Amerika (Canada, USA, Südamerika)



Was war oder ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Als kleines Kind wollt ich doch tatsächlich Pfarrer werden ^^ weil ein Pfarrer bei uns in der Nachbarschaft immer die Antwort auf alle Fragen hatte, egal was ich ihn gefragt habe. Ob die Antworten auch wirklich gestimmt haben damals weiss ich auch nicht, da war ich so 4-5 Jahre alt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während dem Studium hab ich davon geträumt nen eigenen Club zu eröffnen. Aber ich sag Euch: wenn man mal ein paar Clubbesitzer kennengelernt hat will man das schnell nicht mehr. Fast alle mit denen ich zu tun hatte, hatten kaum Freizeit, vergammelten in ihrem Büro und schauten in irgend welche Kameras und betranken oder bekifften sich dabei. Das ist definitiv kein Traumberuf mehr für mich, seitdem ich das gesehn hab.

Mittlerweile hab ich meinen Traumjob gefunden und es ist genau das was ich tue. Natürlich gehören auch Dinge dazu die mir keinen Spass machen, aber das hat man bei jedem Job. Längerfristig würde ich gerne ein Team führen und mich verstärkt aufs Project-Management konzentrieren.

Nenne mir die 5 wichtigsten Luxusgüter, die Du zum Leben brauchst (also nicht sowas wie Essen, Wohnung, etc sondern sowas wie Dein Teddy, PC, Fernseher, was weiss ich)


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

PC, CD-Player,MP³-Player,CDs,Süßes!

Magst du G8?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

* Mein Heimkino (TV, Bluray etc)
* Meinen PC/Laptop
* Mein Musik-Produktions/Recording Equipment
* Meine Filmesammlung
* mein Auto

Welcher Mensch ist dir am wichtigsten?


----------



## Tyrianos (18. Juli 2009)

Sind mehrere. Meine Eltern und meine Freundin.


Wenn du entscheiden könntest welche Filmfigur du sein könntest, welche wäre es?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Legolas nicht vorhandene Schwester

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe von Bier.

Was ist dein lieblings getränk?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

Bier

Was isst du am liebsten?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

Das essen von meiner Oma und bier  =)

Wie viele paar Schuhe hast du ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

5

Straßenschuhe, Arbeitsschuhe, Lederschuhe fürn Anzug, Sportschuhe, Nike Schlappen für Zu Hause

Hast du Geschwister? Wenn ja, nerven die dich?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

Nein.Hätt aber gern welche.

was ist das teuerste kleidungstück was du je verschenkt hast?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

Habe noch nie Kleidung verschenkt.

Welches Symbol ist für dich am bedeutendsten?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

Das Symbol der familiären Verbundenheit

Was ist dein für dich wertvollster Besitz?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Juli 2009)

Meine Freunde

Welches Symbol ist für dich wichtiger?
Kreuz
Pentagramm
oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

is mir egal ^^




bleibst du abends lieber lange wach und schläft lange oder andersrum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn Parties anstehen ja. Ansonsten hab ich lieber was vom Tag.

Was isst du am liebsten?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Jede Menge Würste mit Bier =)


Wie magst du dein Wochende am liebsten, mit Freunden grillieren, in der Nacht in die Disco, etc...?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Freitag Party, ob im Club oder ne Houseparty is mir wurscht. Dann am Samstag grillen mit paar Freunden und paar Bier und Sonntag abend nen Film schauen/Kino oder so.

Was war der größte Moment deines Lebens?


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage...als Kind mochte ich immer den Winter am meisten wegen dem schönen Schnee und weil mir die Kälte kaum was ausgemacht hat. Aber wenn man älter wird und vor allem ein Schlafzimmer hat, dessen Wände vernünftig isoliert sind, verweichlicht man recht schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sommer ist ganz nett, aber wenn ich arbeiten muss mag ichs nicht so sehr wenn das Wetter so schön ist und ich geh selten im Sommer in die Ferien, eher im Frühling oder im Herbst.
Herbst ist einfach nur öde ^^

Drum würd ich sagen Frühling: Nicht allzu heiss, nicht allzu kalt, aber die hübschen Mädels laufen bereits in Miniröcken rum und man kann auch schon wieder abends länger nach draussen gehn.


Warst Du schonmal in 2 Personen gleichzeitig verliebt und falls ja, wie gings aus?


----------



## Quana (28. Juli 2009)

ja, ging gut aus, den einen hab ich behalten.

Machst du Sport und wenn ja, wie oft?


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

jap, Fitnesstudio, nach Möglichkeit jeden 2. Tag, nur selten jeden 3.

Was trinkst du am liebsten? (bitte...nicht schon wieder Bier)


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Orginal... Mineralwasser mit Zitronensaft und N Spritzer Himbeersirup =)

Lieblings Band?


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

zur Zeit.... Lost Prophets, aber das ändert sich immer so einmal im Monat ^^ bin nen Gefühlshörer.

Was findest du am frühen morgen am schönsten?


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Meine Katze, die mich weckt, im dem sie mich auf meiner Brust aus dem Schlaf schnurrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaffeetrinker?


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

Ich verabscheue Kaffe, er ist bitte rund man muss davon nur dringen aufs Klo.
Allerdings mag ich fast alles worin kaffe enthalten ist ^^ Cappucino, Latte, auch Schokolade mit Kaffeeschmack.

Wie sieht der Himmel für dich am schönsten aus?


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin Bayer, Weiss Blau ftw =)


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Welche Farbe haben die Socken und die Unterwäsche, die Du jetzt grad im Moment anhast? Falls Symbole drauf sind musst Du noch sagen welche.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

Wenig...einmal im Halbjahr für 25&#8364; ein neues Paar von Deichmann reicht mir.

Hast du schonmal etwas wichtiges vergessen (z.B. ne Party/Geburtstag) und wurdest dann quasi von den Leuten überrascht?


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

Err, ja, meinen eigenen... Aufegstanden, und mich erstmal gewundert, was all die leute im Wohnzimmer machen, noch bevor ich meinen ersten Kaffee hatte... Muss n sehr lustiger anblick gewesen sein >_<

Lieblings-Serie?


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

Gar keine - iPod und Skype reichen.

Cookies oder Kekse? (Nein, das ist nicht das selbe. zB Starbucks Cookies vs. Butterkekse.)


----------



## Anem (29. Juli 2009)

nein ich bin Steinbock

Was ist dir lieber, Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Mindadar (29. Juli 2009)

momentan viel Dark Wave...


Lieblingsspiel?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juli 2009)

WoW

Rauchst du? Wenn ja, welche Marke?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Nein.

Zaehlst du dich zu einer besonderen Gruppe? (Emos...Metalhead...Tierschuetzer...politische aktivitaet usw)


----------



## villain (30. Juli 2009)

nein, denn ich habe zu viele unterschiedliche interessen und bin nicht auf etwas spezielles fokussiert.



welchen monat im jahr magst du am liebsten und welchen gar nicht und warum?


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder sone Jahreszeitenfrage...öhm...also am wenigsten mag ich vermutlich den Januar, da dann immer nix los ist, wenn man weg geht, weil nach Weihnachten und Silvester niemand mehr Kohle hat.
Nen Favoritenmonat gibts nicht wirklich...sagen wir mal Mai, weil dann das Wetter meist am besten ist.

Hattest Du schonmal nen schweren Autounfall (ob Du am Steuer gewesen bist oder angefahren wurdest spielt keine Rolle)? Wie gings aus? Hast Du Dir was gebrochen, etc?


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

ähm...nein hatte ich nicht, höchstens Beinahzusammenstöße, aber dabei tut man sich für gewöhnlich nichts.

Was/Wo wäre dein Traumurlaubsort?


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

Spanien ist mein Lieblingsurlaubsland.
Träume aber auch davon auf irgendeiner Insel Urlaub zu machen. In nem schönen Hotel das nahe am Strand ist usw.
Sommer, Sonne, Strand, Palmen und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du ein Lieblingsland? Wenn ja, warum ist es gerade dieses Land?


----------



## Anem (30. Juli 2009)

Ja, Island 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank des Golfstromes fast ganzjährig gleichbleibendes mildes Klima. Einzigartige Vegetation, heiße Quellen, abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. <3

Kennst du deine Geburtsstunde? Wenn ja, welche war es?


----------



## Azareus One (31. Juli 2009)

Um 6 in der Frueh... 

Musikrichtung? :-D


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

fast alles was sich Alternative schimpft, natürlich gibts auch immer ausnahmen ^^

bist du Fußballfan?


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Überhaupt nicht, damit kann ich gar nix anfangen - Ausnahme: EM und WM, aber dann nur die Viertel-, Halb- und Finalspiele

Warst Du in den Ferien im Ausland schonmal krank? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

öööööhm...tagsüber...Arbeitskleidung, bestehend aus einem T-Shirt und einer Arbeitshose
ansonsten...sehe ich eigentlich ziehmlich langweilig aus ^^ Jeans und was drüber, vorzugsweise langärmlig.

wirst du schnell braun?


----------



## picollo0071 (31. Juli 2009)

nein, ich schwanke zwischen rot und weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schon mal ein verbrechen beobachtet?


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Zwangweise ist das Rewe, der ist einfach am nächsten drann ^^

Wie lange kannst du wach bleiben?


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2009)

hab ich nie ausprobiert...aber ich denke ich würde so am dritten tag ein pennen.

Warst du schon einmal in London?


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

London: Jau, meine Cousine wohnt dort mit ihrem Ehemann, da hab ich sie ne Woche besucht. War ne Erfahrung, gehört jetzt aber weniger zu meinen Favoriten was reisen anbelangt.

Was mich an meinem Körper stört: uff...fällt mir grad nix Besonderes ein. früher wollt ich immer so 1.90-2 Meter gross werden, bin dann aber im Zentraleuropäischen Durchschnitt von 1.80 geblieben. aber mittlerweile find ich das auch gut so.
was mich ev stört ist mein doofer Bartwuchs der irgendwie überdurchschnittlich schnell ist. wenn ich mich morgens rasiere sieht das am nachmittag manchmal fast schon wieder so aus als hätt ich mich gar nicht rasiert, das kann echt nerven.

Rasierst Du Dir die Achselhaare?


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Angefangen WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst du ein Instrument


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Einen relativ großen Freundeskreis, einige daraus sind sehr enge Freunde.

Wasser still oder mit Kohlensäure?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

mit kohlensäure 

was für musik hörst du? und wie zeigt sich das an dir?(also kleidest du dich so in dem stil deiner musik?) (is vllt was komisch ausgedrückt aber mir  fällt grad keine besere frage ein)^^


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Am liebsten Metal aus allen Richtungen (außer Nu Metal) , am besten mit Folk einflüssen. Pagan oder Viking Metal sind da meine besonderen Vorlieben. 
Naja ich trage größtenteils Bandshirts und trage auch allgemein am liebsten Schwarz und bei niedrigen Temperaturen meistens Springerstiefel. Mit Nietenbänder und dem ganzen anderem Zeug kann ich aber relativ wenig anfangen.

Was ist besser Freibad oder ein Badesee?


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

hm...sehr glatte Haare (leider) zwischen Kinn und Schulterlang, Naturhaarfarbe (straßenköterblond).

Was ist deine Lieblingsaugenfarbe?


----------



## PhAm0 (31. Juli 2009)

Klares grün weil es das nicht so oft gibt

DVD-Abend oder Kino


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

kino mit freund !

Warst du schonmal mit einem anderen geschlecht als du selbst im bett?(verwandte zählen nicht abgesehen von verhaireteten)


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

nee

WoW oder HdRO?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

schüchtern...sehr sehr schüchtern, sogar noch unter Alkoholeinfluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

meine frage!
Öhm.....Liebst du mein avatar oder mich?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Hab ich schn gefragt wow

Latein oder Französisch.


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

beides... 3 Jahre Franz. danach kleines Latinum

Denkst du wir sind allein im Universum?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

weiß nich


Hast du ne Zahnspange?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

nein, nicht mehr ^^

Was hälst du von Kampfsport?


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

Ich finde Kampfsport cool.

Liebst du deinen Pc?


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und du?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hm...schon irgendwie...nein eigentlich nicht, ich würd ihn jederzeit gegen einen anderen eintauschen ^^

trägst du eine Brille?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2009)

Nein, hab ziemlich gute Augen.

Wann hast du das letzte mal geduscht?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

eben gerade Oo

wann hast du das letzte mal jemanden zum Essen eingeladen? /wurdest zum Essen eingeladen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2009)

Gestern auf nen Geburstag und heute wieder (grillen)

Was knabberst du am liebsten?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

zusammen. 

Lieber Sweetes oder Chips?

@Khorhiil: Oh okay, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden, tut mir leid. Aber trotzdem WoW.


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

beides...abwechselnd....

Was magst du an dir am liebsten?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

mein langen Haare

Hast du eine Bart?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

ääähm ich hoffe nicht ^^

bist du eher blass oder eher braun?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Blass

Nachtelfe oder Blutelfe?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Nachtelfe

wo fühlst du dich am wohlsten, Land, Wasser oder Luft?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

I belive I can fly!

Cola oder Spetzi?


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

cola ^^ 

bist du groß oder klein?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hm...ich lieg über dem durchschnitt für frauen...ich glaube also, dass ich groß bin

Kannst du gut kochen?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

jep

Bis du gut in Germanistig?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Naja, unter der Vorraussetzung, dass du evtl. keinen Unterschied zwischen Germanistik und normalem Deutschunterricht machst, bin ich gut darin.

Wie wichtig ist dir Musik?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ein Tag ohne Musik----> ein Tag ohne Fun

Hasst du Geschwister( JAAA, mit 2 s!!!)?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Ja, 2 jüngere Schwestern.

was für Landschaft findest du am interessantesten?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Einen Walt in der Nacht, wenn das Sternenlicht durch die Wipfel blitzt. Echt! Das ist jetz kein RP!

Off... hast du "Lord der Clans" gelesen?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

ich hab alle Warcraft Bücher gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was nervt dich wirklich?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Dass im Radio ununterbrochen "P-p-p-pokerface P-p-p-pokerace" läuft. Heute nennts mans Musik, früher Stottern!

Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

das ist echt schwierig....es gibt eigentlich nichts, was ich wirklich immer mag.

Aber...fast immer mag ich chinesische Nudelsuppen ^^

Bist du politisch interessiert?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Nur wenns ernst ist. Obama geht mir am **** vorbei, Adolf Hitler würde ich zusammenschlagen, wenn ich Gelegenheit hätte 
( Hab auf meine Boxsack das Gesicht von dem gemalt und Hau böse zu)

Wenn du einen Freind/ eine Freundin hättest, der nicht exestier, wer wäre das

( z.b.:Legolas, Malfurion, Gimli, Sylvannas, Arwen, Tyrande...)


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Verschwenderisch!

Magst du mich?......


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

nein weil ich dich net kenn...



Wie gross bist du?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

1,65, werd aber noch 10 cm größe (laut Arzt)

Magst du Musicals, und wenn ja, welches besondes und welches Lied darin.


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Ich mag nicht alle, aber Cats am meisten, Lied weiss ich nicht mehr aber es geht um Mc Cavity



Was ist deine Lieblings Website ausser Buffed?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Youtube. 

mein du:Macavity?

Welche Sprache findest du an schönsten?


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2009)

Ja genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich schon poeste:

Schwiizerdütsch!!

Was ist das beste kostenlose online Game?
Weiterlesen einfach ignorieren!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

ich hab echt keien ahnung, das interessiert mich nicht so besonders ^^

Was ist dein Lieblingsbuch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

Die Säulen der Erde


was is dein lieblingsessen?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Steak


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

Frage vergessen. Lachmann, noch einerr fuer Saeulen der Erde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (2. August 2009)

hey, gibts denn keien Fragen mehr? Oo

mach ich halt weiter.

Auf was achtest du bei anderen am meisten?


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Okay, da keine neue Frage:

nein, ich bin weder Emo noch Gothic

Wovor hast du am meisten Angst?


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. August 2009)

Dass meinem kleinen Bruder etwas passiert.

Gehst du gerne in die Sauna / ins Thermalbad?


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

nein leider geht das bei mir nciht so gut, weil mir immer schwindelig wird.

Bist du ein Hundefreund?


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

ja, ich hatte mal einen ganz großen, leider gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieblinsbusikrichtung?


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

Hip Hop (classic amerikanisch, net den deutschen quatsch)


Schon die richtig große Liebe gefunden?


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

hm, weiß man das denn jemals? ich denke, dass weiß man erst wenn man stirbt.

Welche Augenfarbe hast du?


----------



## Azareus One (3. August 2009)

Braun. 

Ordnung oder KReatives Chaos?


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Was mittendrin... Mein Zimmer ist ein einziges Durcheinander, aber ich weiß trptzdem, wo was ist

Haus oder Mietwohnung?


----------



## Anem (3. August 2009)

Mietwohnung

Welche Form haben deine Lippen?


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Öhm.. WTF, Was sol denn ie Frage???? Tut mir leid, keine ahnung wie man das sagen sol, obwohl neben mir ein Spiegel hängt


Magst du Christina Stürmer?


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Naja,find die Musik ganz in Ordnung,aber es gibt besseres.


Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Uff... keine Ahnung... Bluse Brothers vielleicht?


Hast du lange Haare?


----------



## Azareus One (4. August 2009)

Noe. 

Chatten, oder reden, via skype der Ts?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Reden.

Raidest du, un wennja, wie weit bist du?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ne,ich angel lieber oder mach Dailys.

Was war der peinlichste Moment an den du dich erinnern kannst?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Was in ITG: Wir hatten noch 10 Minuten freiarbeit und ich hab Youtube gemacht, nur um zu merken, dass ich kein Headset angeschlossen habe.. Tja... die Adresse hat mir meine kleine Schwester gegeben, iud ich geb sie euch... Dann versteht ihr
OMG war das peinlich!

Magst du Schweine?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Wenn sie auf dem Grill liegen sogar sehr!

Ich find das Video ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Womit kann man dir eine Freude machen?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Mit einem Schwarzem Kleid, das wünsch ich mir schon lange, aber mama hat leider noch das Zepter der Hand und die sagt das ist zu Gothic-mäßig.

Ja, das Video okay für zuhause, aber nicht, wenn es volle Lautstärke im Unterricht losdüdelt!!!!!

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Früher wars mal orange,danach wars dunkelblau und jetzt Schwarz.

Inzwischen postet hier glaub ich keiner mehr außer uns Sola^^

Was ist dein Lieblingstier?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Illidan! Ach menno, der ist ja gar kein Tier... Nozdormu!

Ist mir schon aufgefallen

Was ist dein Lieblingsdämon?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Sukkubus!!!eineinself oder irgendwas großes Böses

Lass mich raten deiner ist Illidan?

was ist dein Lieblingsforenspiel?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

kein Plan, mag alle.

Ich finde Illidan ist so Geigeigeigeigeigeil!!!!!!!!11111einseinself

Wen magst du lieber Malfurionoder Illidan?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Illidan.Mir gefällt Böse immer gut.

Was ist deine Lieblingsklasse?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Die gibts noch nicht, wirds aber bald: Dämnonenjäger

Was ist din Lieblingsessen? Mit Bild bitte!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lecker Spaghetti Bolognese





Was sind deine Hobbies?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Musik, Fitness, Wow, Zeichnen

Zwangshobby: Serien gucken

Was für ein Tier wärst du gerne?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

hm... Wolf

Was ist deine Lieblingsband?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ärzte!!

Was ist deine Lieblingsmusikrichtung?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Alternative

Wo würdest du gerne begraben werden?


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Wo spielt mir keine Rolle, aber wichtig ist, dass ich in nem Sarg oder nem Massengrab begraben werde, so, dass ich von den Tierchen unter der Erde aufgefressen werde und aus mir neues Leben entstehen kann. Auf keinen Fall will ich eingeäschert werden.

Wenn Du bis zu 5 Jahren in die Vergangenheit reisen könntest um genau EINE Sache zu ändern, was wäre das?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Ich würde mir nicht die Hare schneiden lassen.

Magst du Subway to sally?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

hm, mochte ich mal, aber das ist schon ne ganze weile her ^^

Was für ein Blau gefällt dir am besten?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Dunkel

Welche Haarfarbe hast du?


----------



## Gauloises24 (4. August 2009)

Braun mit blonden Strähnchen

Welches Deo benutzt du?


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

Dunkelblond
Auf nem Amt meinte mal ne sone dumme Pute es sei "Kastanienbraun". Nach ner halben Stunde Diskussion konnt ich sie dann davon überzeugen, dass meine Haare mit braun nichts gemeinsam haben und erst recht nicht mit "Kastanienbraun"...ich nerv mich heute noch darüber...

Edit: Deo -> Aktuell Nivea for Men 24h, aber bin damit nicht so 100%ig zufrieden. Wenns wirklich heiss ist kann man das vergessen.

Würdest Du in der Kanalisation arbeiten, wenn die Bezahlung entsprechend hoch genug wäre? Aber Du müsstest mindestens 10 Jahre in dem Beruf bleiben.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Axe Vice
Welche Sportarten betreibst du?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

ich war früher mal im turn verein jetzt alle 2 tage fitnessstudio

wie stehst du zu *hust*hip-hop*röchel* boahh das tat weh uiuiuiuiui


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Schlimmste "Musik",wenn man das überhaupt so nennen kann.

Was wäre das schönste das du dir vorstellen kannst?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

das schönste...dumm sein...Dumme sind glücklich...es ist einfach so


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

So, da keine Frage da ist und meine noch nicht beantwortet wurde hier nochmal:

Würdest Du in der Kanalisation arbeiten, wenn die Bezahlung entsprechend hoch genug wäre? Du müsstest dafür mindestens 10 Jahre in dem Beruf bleiben.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Niemals.

Was wäre das schlimmste was du dir vorstellen kannst?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

ich glaube das schlimmste für jeden Menschen ist es sich so zu fühlen als müsste man tot sein. Absolut leer. (es gibt eine Krankheit bei der ist das so)

Was ist deine Lieblingseissorte?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Malaga

Lieblingsbuch?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Harry Potter Teil 6

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

Grapefruitsaft

Was ist deine Lieblingsserie?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Southpark

Was ist das schönste an das du dich erinnern kannst?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

hm...das ist echt schwierig...aber ich glaube das war als meine Schwester eine öffentliche Ausschreibung zum Design eines speziellen Theaterkostüms gewonnen hat.

Da hab ich mich wirklich wirklich gefreut.

Wo wurdest du geboren?


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Böblingen

Hast du einen 2. Vornamen, und wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## Anem (4. August 2009)

ja habe ich >> Irina <<

Wo wärst du jetzt am liebsten?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Bei meiner Tante Britta, die ist total cool, hat rote Rastars und ist kleiner als ich

Möchtest du Michael Jackson?


----------



## Da_Profet (5. August 2009)

Nein. ich denke das er Schuldig war und die Sachen, wegen denen er angeklagt war getan hat.

Das beste Spiel aller Zeiten (Pc/Konsole) ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2009)

mhh da hab ich 2 wc3 +tft und star wars knights of the old repuplic 2  the sith lords

was ist deine lieblings band?


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (5. August 2009)

Blind Guardian! Die beste Metal-Band für mich. Hör das auch gerne beim Zocken, bloß nicht bei WoW, weil da hör ich BuffedCast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst du Animes? (Wenn ja: Welcher ist dein Lieblings-Anime?)


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

ja Wolfs Rain und Elfenlied.

Lieblingsbuch?


----------



## Da_Profet (5. August 2009)

edit: zu langsam

Lieblingsbuch: die Eisenhorn trilogie. Dan Abnett ist einfach Gott

Neue Frage: Was wiegst du?


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2009)

Naja das schwankt so durchs Jahr hinweg, aber idR so 70-73 Kilo (bei ner Grösse von 1.80m für nen Mann in meinem Alter Optimalgewicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wenn ich krank bin auch mal weniger, wenn ich Stress über längere Zeit hab auch mal mehr.

Wenn Du SängerIn werden könntest (und selbstverständlich wärst Du auch gut im singen), in welcher Musikrichtung würdest Du singen, bzw was für Musik würdest Du machen?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

So ne Mischung aus Subway to Sally und Schandmaul mit so ähnlichen Texten wie die von Bluengel.

Magst du Rätsel?


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

hm ja...leider löse ich sie meistens nicht, das ist frustrierend ^^


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Frage?


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Wenn Du ein Mann bist:
Was hältst Du von Baywatch-Hasselhoff?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du eine Frau bist:
Was hältst Du von Baywatch-Pamela?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Die Frau sieht nicht so aus,al wäre siee ** hust** wählerisch.




Kaust du Fingernägel?


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Nur wenn ich seeehr viel Stress habe,was glücklicherweise nicht oft vorkommt.

Was sind deine schlechten Angewohnheiten?


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Nagel kauen^^

Lieblingsspagettisoße?


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Bolognese

Lieblingsfrucht?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Kirsche

Magst du Bärte? (egal ob bei dir oder jemand anderem)


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Ne,gefällt mir nicht.

Hast du lange oder kurze Haare?


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2009)

Kurze Haare

Stehst Du auf Piercings? (Nase, Mund, Zunge, Bauchnabel, etc)


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

hm das kommt sehr auf den Menschen an...aber an der Nase für gewöhnlich nicht. Mund, Augenbrauen, Bauchnabel (bei Frauen) sind für mich ok.

Was ist dein liebstes alkoholisches Getränk AUßER Bier


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

jägermeister

trägst du lieber kurze oder lange hosen?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

lange...in kurzen fühle ich mich so...nackt

Schläfst du mit oder ohne bekleidung (wenn man mal sowas persönliches fragen darf)


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. August 2009)

Mit Boxershort und in ganz seltenen Fällen (wenns zu kalt is) auch mit Tshirt...aber hin und wieder schlaf ich auch nackt^^

Was ist deine Lieblingsfleischsorte (wenn Vegetarier oder schlimmeres: Was ist dein Lieblingsgemüse?)


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Hühnchen

Was findest du am schlimmsten an anderen Menschen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

das sie existieren muhahahaha...ehmm ja ^^

was findest du besser nen disturbed oder nen slipknot t-shirt?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

wenn ich nur die beiden Möglichkeiten hab, auf jeden Fall disturbed.

Welches Körperteil an dir gefällt dir am besten?


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Ich glaub meine Hand,keine Ahnung warum.

Was ist dein Lieblingsgeruch?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

hm...ich liebe Kaffeegeruch, ja ich glaube den hab ich am liebsten, aber nur den von Kaffeepulver, nciht den von aufgebrühtem Kaffee

Kannst du die Zunge rollen?


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Ja

Isst du gerne scharf?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

das kommt ganz drauf an...Indisch scharf ist net so mein fall, aber bei chinesich lässt sich drüber reden, allgemein bin ich aber eher für wenig würzung.

bist du musikalisch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

naja ich liebe musik aber kann leider kein instrument spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

simpsons oder family guy?


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2009)

Das Orginal natürlich.

Harry Potter oder Herr der Ringe?


----------



## Da_Profet (7. August 2009)

Im allgemeinen Harry Potter, auch wenns unmänlich ist. Allerdings kenn ich die Herr der Ringe Bücher nicht.

Dein Lieblings-Feiertag?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung,aber ich glaub Weihnachten.

Was findest du traurig?


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

Ein Elefantenbaby, welches von seiner Mutter ertrampelt wird.. (sehr traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Was ist dein lieblings Urlaubsort? (nicht Keller oder sonstiger VL mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Wenn zarte Lebewesen wie Schmetterlinge getötet werden. Vor allem aber das hier:

Es gibt zwar bessere Musik, aber kaum erstere Themen!

Was macht dich glücklich?


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

Wenn Elefantenbabys nicht von ihren Müttern zertrampelt werden

Dein lieblings Cocktail?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Oh hups, hab deines gar nicht gesehen... Öhm... Kennt ihr bestimmt nicht: red snow special

Lieblingsfrucht?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Tequila Sunrise



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch, wenns mal sauer sein soll auch gern nen Caipirinha oder nen Mojito.


Edit: Mist zu spät...Lieblingsfrucht: Wassermelone, aber nur wenn sie frisch gepflückt ist und in nem Land in dem die Sonne richtig scheint (sprich nicht bei uns).

Was war die längste Zeit, in der Du mit jemandem zusammen warst (oder immernoch bist)?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

vom 12 Oktober bis jetzt... leider hat er einen ** Urlaubsflirt**,der an sein Handy gegangen ist....

Lieblingsfrucht?


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

ich glaub 7 Monate oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nich so der beziehungsmensch xD

was ist dein lieblings schulfach "gewesen"?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Deutsch, und ist es noch.

Jetzt wiill ich aber eure Lieblingsfrucht, wtf!


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Hab ich doch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Mist zu spät...Lieblingsfrucht: Wassermelone, aber nur wenn sie frisch gepflückt ist und in nem Land in dem die Sonne richtig scheint (sprich nicht bei uns).



Könntest Du Dir vorstellen in einem Kriegsgebiet für eine Hilfsorganisation zu arbeiten? Warum/Warum nicht?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Apfel und Erdbeere....und Melone...und Banane...achso und Himbeere..Ich glaub ich mag alles^^

Was wäre das schönste was dir passieren könnte?


----------



## Bitialis (7. August 2009)

Schönste: Feierabend !!!!!!! WOOHOOO
Kriegsgebiet: Eher nicht, bin da doch n ziemlicher schisser ^^

was wäre euer traumjob?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Autorin oder Schauspielerin, kann ich beides ziemlich gut, find ich. Im Schaupielern kann ich sogar bei bedarf auf die Tränendrüse drücken.
Was ist dein Lieblingsnachtisch?


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

Blaubeerpfannkuchen *sabber*

kennst du dein Aszendent? wenn ja was ist es


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Ist Aszendent nicht das Sternzeichen?Ich bin Löwe.

Was würdest du nie im Leben essen?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Marsmellos. 

Was ist dein Lieblingswort?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Blubbern

Lieblingszahl?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

8

Leblingsbuch?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Midgard,Harry Potter und Herr der Ringe

Lieblingsland?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Südamerika

Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Schwarz

Führst du Selbstgespräche?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Wenn, dann nur gemurmeltes Gefluche.

Lieblingsblume?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Löwenzahn und Sonnenblume

Dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Frühr mal Spirit, jetzt hab ich keinen.

Lieblingslied?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Ich hör nicht gern Musik,aber wahrscheinlich Junge von den Ärzten.

Dein größter Erfolg?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Im LOtto hab ich mal 10, 75 Euro gewonnen!

Lieblingssportverein?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

1.Fc Köln

Wie trägst du deine Haare?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Bis zum hintern, offen, mit dem Kopf

Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Bis zum hintern, offen, mit dem Kopf
> 
> Lieblingsessen?


Hmm...Du bist verhältnismässig jung (hier im Forum), überdurchschnittlich gross für ne Frau, vermutlich erst recht für Dein Alter und hast eine Haarlänge bis zum Hintern...ich glaub jetzt ist jeder langsam mal auf ein Foto gespannt ^^

Lieblingsessen: Rahmschnitzel, aber nur wenns meine Mutter macht, sonst mag ich das gar nicht in den Restaurants oder so
ansonsten
Käse- oder Schokofondue

Magst Du offene Schuhe, also Sandalen, FlipFlops, etc? Warum? Warum nicht?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Offene Schuhe mag ich irgendwie nicht,als ich so 7 war hab ich mir mal den Fuß aufgerissen als ich Sandalen anhatte.Seitdem hatte ich nie mehr offene Schuhe an.

Welches Körperteil an dir gefällt dir am besten?


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

mir hm...ich glaube meine Augen oder meien Füße, bin da etwas unentschlossen ^^

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

1,93m,wenn ich ausgewachsen bin knapp über 2m meinte mein Arzt.

Was ist dein größtes Ziel?


----------



## Anem (7. August 2009)

Glücklich sein.

ist dein 2. Zeh größer als der Große oder kleiner?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Kleiner,aber die Frage ist schon ein bisschen seltsam oder?^^

Mit welchem Körperteil von dir bist du nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Kleiner,aber die Frage ist schon ein bisschen seltsam oder?^^
> 
> Mit welchem Körperteil von dir bist du nicht zufrieden?


Also die Frage war durchaus seltsam, aber was ich viel komische finde ist, dass sich jede zweite Frage von Dir um Körperteile dreht o_O

Die Frage darf der nächste Poster beantworten ^^


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Mir fällt auch langsam nix mehr ein deshalb kommen jetzt Körperteile^^


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Meine Augen. Welche farbe haben die?Braun? Grün? KEine ahnung? Auf alle fälle bunt? jut!

Lieblingsgraphikprogramm?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Photoshop CS3 benutze ich im Moment.

Pinkelst du manchmal beim duschen in der Dusche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Wer weiß....

trinkst du nachts viel?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

So ungefähr 1-2 Liter im Winter ungefähr 1 Liter.

Was war das Letzte was du geträumt hast?(Ausführlich erzählen)


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Du trinkst nachts 1-2l? Oo Also ich schlafe da^^
Topic: Kann mich net erinnern...war aber was gutes :>

Wie trinkst du deinen Kaffee/Tee?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

Kaffee schmeckt mir nicht,Tee immer mit einem Löffel Zucker.

Was war dein schlimmster Unfall?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Nicht lachen, ja? Bein Seispringen hats mich hingefatzt und irgendiwe hab ichs geschafft, mir das Handgelenk zu verstauchen^^

Kannst du dich morgenst oft an deine Träume erinnern?


----------



## Lethior (7. August 2009)

*hihi lol beim Seilspringen hihi*

Eher selten,mir wärs lieber das würde öfter vorkommen.

Betreibst du Kampfsportarten?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

ja MIKADO! der Weg des Stäbchen^^Ne, eigentlich nicht.

Aber es ist halt so cool, wen einer sagt"Pass auf, ich kann Karate" und man dann sagen kann" Na und,ich kann Mikado"
Werde vielleicht bald mit Kendo anangen, weiß0 nicht so recht.

Hast du bald Geburstag?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

woher weißt du das?Ich hab heute Geburtstag!Unglaublich!

Schreibst du Geschichten ins RPG-Forum?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Ja...Doch,  glaub schon....

Hast du schon ein geschenk bekommen?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Ein "Nicht-lustig"-Buch,ein Buch von Uli Stein und ein neues Mäppchen.

Was ist dein Lieblingscomicheld?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Oja,schwer ich glaub Shakes, der ist so verdammt dämlich...

lieblingscomic?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Asterix & Obelix

Haarfarbe?


----------



## Haramann (8. August 2009)

Braun.
Wohnst du noch zuhause?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

ja, ist in meinem Alter aber auch üblicher

Magst du Techno?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. August 2009)

Nein, ich kann mit elektronischer Tanzmusik nich wirklich was anfangen.

Was isst du im Schnitt am häufigsten?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung... 


Magst du Folk?


----------



## K0l0ss (8. August 2009)

Ja, sogar sehr.

Politische Einstellung?


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. August 2009)

Rechtsliberal (FDP), aber eher liberal als Rechts in der Beziehung.

Was hast du vor 1h gemacht?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

ds seolbe wie jetzt: Allimainia hören


Kennst du Allimainia? Wenn ja, wie findest dus?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Ich kenne Allimania,ich finde Allimania gut und warte weiterhin geduldig auf Folge 20.

Welche Musikrichtung sagt dir überhaupt nicht zu?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Siehe Singnatur

Was ist dein Lieblingskeks?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Alle Kekse mit Schokosplittern.

Was ist deine Lieblingssüßigkeit?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Weiß nicht.

kennt du barlows blogs?


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Jop,sind genauso gut wie Allimania.

Was ist dein Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Couscous

Lieblingsgeschichte?


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

hm Geschichte...im historischen oder im erzählerischen sinne? 
naja im historischen... Geschichte der Kelten, und erzählerisch... hm das ist echt schwer...ich glaube die Geschichte von Faust...obwohl ach irgendwie war er schon echt dumm manchmal. 

Egal, ich weiß es grad nciht so genau ^^

Nenne mir 3 Worte die deinen Charakter am besten beschreiben.


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Hilfsbereit,witzig und manchmal etwas fies.

Beschreibe dein Aussehen in 2 Sätzen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

mhh ich bin relativ groß für mein alter ( bin 15 und 1,83 m) hab lange braune haare...bin etwas übergewichtig( aber nur ein kleines bisschen)^^ ich trag immer kurze hosen und meistens schwarze oder grüne t-shirts

was ist dein traumberuf ?


----------



## Anem (9. August 2009)

hm mein Traumberuf...

Möbeldesignerin, speziell Tische

hast du lange oder kurze Wimpern?


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Kurze

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. August 2009)

Schwer zu sagen...aber Next Friday würd ich sagen

Ist deine Wohnung/Zimmer immer aufgeräumt?


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Mein Zimmer ist immer aufgeräumt,aber ab und zu liegen ein paar Klamotten rum.

Auf welche Schulart gehst/gingst du?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. August 2009)

ich geh auf ne hauptschule und NEIN ich bin kein assozialer vollidiot ders grade mal schafft 2 vernünftige wörter hintereinander rauszubringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hast du geschwister?


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Nein,bin aber eigentlich froh drüber 

Was ist deine Lieblingsbeschäftigung?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Meine neue? MANGAA ( malen und lesen)

Magst du Geheimnisse?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ich sags mal so: ich gehör zu den einzelnen, wenigen Leuten, denen man ein Geheimnis anvertrauen kann und nachdem das Geheimnis immernoch Geheimnis bleibt. Insofern erzählt man mir recht oft Geheimnisse.
Aber "mögen"...keine Ahnung o_O weiss nicht wie man Geheimnisse mögen oder nicht mögen kann ^^

In welcher Körperhaltung schläfst Du nachts? Auf dem Rücken/Bauch? Auf der Seite? Zusammengerollt? Sonstwie?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Ich erdrossle mich fast mit der decke, während  meine Füße rausschauen.

Mit was schreibst du? Kulli, Füller,Fineliner, etwas anderes?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich erdrossle mich fast mit der decke, während  meine Füße rausschauen.
> 
> Mit was schreibst du? Kulli, Füller,Fineliner, etwas anderes?



Kuli ^^, damit finde ich meine schrift am schönsten 
hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bewegst du dich fort? Zu fuss, auto, mofa, bus?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2009)

Zu Fuß, Ich hab noch keinen Führerschein und ich hasse Bus und Bahn!

hst du einen besonderen Glücksbringer? ( Küscheltierchen, Anhänger ...)


----------



## Bitialis (10. August 2009)

Nö, brauch ich nicht 
glaub da nicht so dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein Lieblingsbuch (und warum evtl)?


----------



## Mondryx (10. August 2009)

Derzeit "Verblendung" von Stieg Larsson. Ist einfach derbe gut zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Isst du gern Fast Food?


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2009)

Ich les ja eigentlich kaum mehr Bücher, da mir die Lust auf sowas während dem Studium vergangen ist, als wir in kürzester Zeit die dicksten Bücher lesen und dabei quasi auswendig lernen mussten.
Aber sonst würd ich sagen das wär wohl die "Herr der Ringe"-Reihe. Ich hab die Bücher gelesen lange bevor die Filme ins Kino gekommen sind. Die Geschichte ist einfach super und man erhält auch alle wissenswerten Informationen über die einzelnen Charaktere. Was mich recht gestört hat waren diese ewig langen ausschweifungen, in denen Tolkien alles bis ins kleinste Detail beschrieben hat...Andererseits muss ich sagen kann man sich so auch die Geschichte perfekt vor dem inneren Auge abbilden. Aber der wirklich grosse Minuspunkt war diese beinahe nie mehr endende Nacherzählung, was in der Vergangenheit alles passiert ist, die im Hause Elronds in Bruchtal stattfand. Da hab ich zwischendurch das Buch beiseite gelegt und konnte mir ernsthaft erst nach nem halben Jahr wieder nen Ruck geben, weiterzulesen. Jedoch wars das wert, denn danach wird die Geschichte immer besser und besser bis zur finalen Schlacht am Schicksalsberg und der Vernichtung des Rings (da die meisten den Film eh gesehn haben, spoiler ich das jetzt hier nicht).
Aber vor allem find ich super, dass nach den Begegnungen beim Schicksalsberg die Geschichte noch nicht vorbei ist, sondern noch erzählt wird, was danach aus den einzelnen Charaktern wird. Und die Leute, die nur den Film gesehen haben wissen nämlich gar nicht, dass nach der Rückkehr der Hobbits ins Auenland alles Andere als Frieden und Freude war, sondern, dass dieses von den Orks besetzt worden ist und die Geschichte noch weitergeht.
Daher empfehle ich jedem, der den Film gut fand, auch mal die drei Bücher zu lesen. Alleine Tom Bombadil ists wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: son Mist, da schreib ich nen halben Roman und dann kommt mir jemand zuvor o_O
...ja ich mag FastFood...

Welches ist das schlimmste Buch, das Du je (zu Ende) gelesen hast und warum?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

"In den wäldern am kalten Fluss"
http://www.amazon.de/den-W%C3%A4ldern-Kalt...s/dp/3473542881

War da nicht so im Lesefieber und hab den anfang vergessen als ich am ende war *hihi*


Wohnst du alleine oder bei den Eltern?


----------



## Da_Profet (10. August 2009)

ich wohne (leider) immer noch bei meiner Mutter, weil ich mir keine Wohnung leisten kann (Student).

Bist du religiös (wenn ja, welche Religion)?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (10. August 2009)

Ich glaube zwar an "Ein leben danach" nur nicht an eine höhere macht :-/


Was ist dein liebstes hobby?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. August 2009)

Musik (machen, hören - eben alles was dazugeört)

Schläfst du bei offenem oder geschlossenem Fenster besser/am liebsten?


----------



## Anem (19. August 2009)

am liebsten...hm das ist sehr unterschiedlich...bei regen am liebsten mit offenem, im winter grundsätzlich am liebsten bei geschlossenem.

Denkst du man kann 2 oder mehr Menschen zur gleichen Zeit lieben? (und mit lieben ist natürich das Gefühl gemeint ;D )


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

JA!

Magst du grosse oder kleine menschen lieber?


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Ähm.. so richtig?Nein, man kann für 2 Personen viel empinden, aber eine von beiden mag man doch einen Tick lieber.

Lieblingsfach( schule)?


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

/OT

Du warst zu langsam

/OT ENDE


----------



## Pattatafisch (19. August 2009)

ich mag die kleineren lieber unter 1,91m (meine größe)

rauchst du?


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Nö, schmeckt mir nicht und empfind ich als rausgeworfenes Geld.

Könntest Du Dir eine Fernbeziehung über längere Zeit (zB ein Jahr oder länger) vorstellen? Begründe!


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Nein, hatte schon ein halbes Jahr eine Fernbeziehung (Stuttgart-Frankfurt) und es hat nicht geklappt!


----------



## Anem (20. August 2009)

frage? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Ähm ja, also hier ^^ 

Bist du ein Frühaufsteher mit dem ersten Hahnenkrähen oder ein Langschläfer, der gerne mal den Wecker in die Ecke wirft?


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Ne Mischung, wenn schule ist Weckerschmeißen, in den Ferien steh ich freiwillig auf^^

@ Davatar: Recht so, meine beiden Elternteile rauchen und ich rechne jeden Tag, wie viele Tolle Sachen man mit dem Geld kaufen könnte. Außerdem ist der Rauch voll ekelhaft, uns trotzdem rauchensogar schon Klassenkameraden!  Naja, sie sterben an Lungenkrebs, nicht wir.

öhm....Liuest du regelmäßig eine bestimmte Zeitung?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. August 2009)

Seit der Flutwelle der Gratiszeitungen nicht mehr. =( Ja ich weiss, es wäre besser, Zeitung zu lesen, aber diese Bilderbücher aus Billigpapier haben mich traumatisiert =S


Magst du das Wetter so heiss, wie es in den letzten Tagen war (30-35°C)?


----------



## Minøtaurus (21. August 2009)

Nein!

Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Hat beides was, aber tendentiell eher Sommer.

Was ist deine Lieblingsserie? (Auch mehrere möglich)


----------



## Quana (21. August 2009)

M*A*S*H

Warst du schonmal in eine Prügelei verwickelt?


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Welches männliche Wesen auf dieser Welt war das noch nicht? Vermutlich hat selbst Ghandi sich als Kind noch geprügelt. Allerdings muss ich sagen, meine letzte richtige Prügelei war als Teenager. Ich finde, als Erwachsener sollte man eigentlich über sowas stehn und Dispute entweder mit Worten oder Gerichten klären können. Im Zweifelsfall den Idioten besser stehn lassen, weggehn und nochmal über alles gründlich nachdenken, bevor man was tut, das man später bereuen könnte.

Könntest Du Dir vorstellen, über längere Zeit hinweg (also > 1 Jahr) in ner Waldhütte mitten im Nirgendwo fern jeglicher Zivilisation, alleine, zu leben? Ohne Telefon, ohne Fernseher, aber von mir aus mit Heizung und fliessend Wasser (warum und kalt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Begründe!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

nö...bin viel zusehr verwöhnt von dem ganzen luxus(= pc) den ich hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du könntest in welches jahr würdest du zurückreiesen? also z.b 1846 oder 806 ^^


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Ich würde gerne in das Jahr 1999 zurück um dort einiges anders zu machen damit mein jetziges Leben nicht so ist wie es ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleiben wir mal dabei:
Würdest du gerne eine Entscheidung in deinem Leben rückgängig machen? Begründe wenn du magst..


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Da gibts einiges...ich hab schon Dinge in der Wut gesagt, die ich später sehr bereut habe und die mir bis heute unendlich Leid tun. Was genau behalte ich lieber für mich.

Bist du ein sparsamer Mensch, fast schon geizig oder eher großzügig?


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Ob Dus glaubst oder nicht, das ist wohl die Frage über die ich am meisten und öftesten nachdenke. Eigentlich gibt es so manche Situationen, bei denen ich denke "hätte ich doch besser anders gehandelt / hätte ich mich doch besser anders verhalten". Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wies vermutlich gekommen wäre, wenn ich mich tatsächlich anders entschieden hätte muss ich mir in den meisten Fällen eingestehen, dass es vermutlich das Beste war, was ich machen konnte. Denn wenn man sich wirklich überlegt, wies gekommen wäre wenn man sich anders verhalten hätte muss man auch über die langfristigen Konsequenzen nachdenken. Somit muss ich sagen, gibt es wohl nichts, das sich wirklich zu ändern lohnen würde, das ich früher gemacht habe, da ich schlussendlich doch immer den für mich besten Weg gewählt habe...trotzdem lässt mich das Thema nicht wirklich los :/ Naja, ich denk jetzt mal das geht vielen Leuten so, nicht nur mir.

Edit: Zu spät...naja, dann halt die nächste Frage: Bist du ein sparsamer Mensch, fast schon geizig oder eher großzügig?
Ich selbst bin recht sparsam, nur wenns um Freunde, Beziehungen und Ferien geht bin ich grosszügig. Ich hab auch schonmal nen Freund in die Ferien eingeladen als er knapp bei Kasse war oder mal ein Bisschen mehr für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausgegeben als es üblich ist, wenn ich wusste, dass es die betroffene Person wirklich freut.
Bei den Ferien halt ichs immer so: wenn ich mit Freunden weggeh gibts Partyferien, da kann man locker Geld verprassen. Wenn ich hingegen alleine reise, dann spielt mir die Unterkunft überhaupt keine Rolle, da ich eh nur zum Schlafen irgendwo in ner Herberge oder sowas bin. Ansonsten so oft wie möglich verreisen und so weit wie möglich, lautet die Devise. Wenn ich weniger für die Unterkunft ausgebe steht mir mehr für die Reise an und für sich zur Verfügung. So kann man sich dann auch wesentlich häufiger Ferien leisten, als die Leute, die unbedingt 3-5 Sterne Hotels in den Ferien brauchen.

Was ist Dein absolutes Traumziel in Bezug auf Ferien? Warst Du schonmal da? Wenn ja: berichte! Wenn nein, erzähle, warum Du unbedingt da hin willst.


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

Mein Traumziel wäre eine einsame Insel auf der ich meine Kinder und meinen Liebsten (wenn ich dann mal einen habe) mitnehme und einfach mal 3 Monate nur die Ruhe und die Natur geniessen möchte.


Frage: Was würdest du auf eine einsame Insel mitnehmen. 3 Sachen seien dir erlaubt.


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Bücher, Hängematte und euch alle xD


Was würdest du eher hergeben? Rechner oder Handy?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Handy, mit nem Rechner kann ich schließlich auch telefonieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hälst du bis jetzt von der neuen WoW Erweiterung?


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

weniger als  Nix, ich find sie scheiße!

Was hälst du von WotL?


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Ich nehm an, da fehlt ein "k", denn sonst weiss ich nicht was das sein soll.
Naja...die Questreihen sind absolut super, das Geldsystem ebenfalls, aber die Instanzen, Raids, das erlangen des Equipments, etc ist einfach Mist. Ich möcht in nem Spiel was erreichen können ohne alles geschenkt zu bekommen. Weil sonst kann ich gradsogut ein Offlinespiel nehmen und mir was zusammencheaten, macht ähnlich wenig Spass...

Nehmen wir an, Du könntest Deinen eignen Planeten erschaffen genau so wie Du ihn haben möchtest. Wie müsste er sein? Ein grünes Paradies? Mit Wüsten durchzogen? Viele Inseln oder grosse Kontinente? Ein kleiner Planet, auf den nur wenig Lebewesen passen oder ein riesiger Planet? Möchtest Du überhaupt Lebewesen? Möchtest Du Menschen oder sowas Ähnliches wie Menschen? Wenn ja, was würdest Du an Deinen Beinahe-Menschen ändern?


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Mh.... mein Planet wäre vermutlich von viel unberührter Natur geprägt. Vorzugsweise angelehnt an Gegenden wie Norwegen, die schottischen Highlands und Neuseeland. Es gäbe viel Wasser, vor allem klare Bäche, keine allzu großen Flüsse. Die Temperaturen würden sich so zwischen -15 Grad und +25 Grad bewegen. Wärmer wird's auf keinen Fall! Die Zivilisation besteht aus Menschen, die irgendwie im späten Steinzeitalter stecken geblieben sind und nicht die geistigen Fähigkeiten besitzen, sich weiter zu entwickeln. Die Menschen leben weit verstreut auf einzelnen Inseln und treffen sich nur zum Handeln auf den zwei größeren Kontinenten. Das Leben auf dem Planeten ist ruhig und beschaulich... wie der Planet an sich auch. Klein und nicht sehr auffällig.

Was hast du letzte Nacht geträumt?


----------



## Quana (25. August 2009)

Keine Ahnung, weiß nur selten, was ich geträumt habe.

Magst du Spinat?


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Ich liebe Spinat!
Lecker, lecker - mit Kartoffeln und Spiegelei! Oder im Auflauf oder Spinat-Quiche... mh... Mjammi....
Mist, jetzt krieg ich Hunger...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was war dein peinlichstes Erlebnis?


----------



## Taroliln (26. August 2009)

O.o als ich erwischt wurde wie ich mit meiner damaligen Freundin liebend in der freien Natur war. ^^


Hast du schon mal schlaf gewandelt?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Hihi ja und ob, aber nur als Kind. Eines Morgens bin ich aufgewacht, aber hatte die Hose bereits angezogen, 1 Socke an, die zweite Socke über die Hand gezogen und einen Arm durchs T-Shirt durch. Als ich meine Eltern gefragt haben meinten die, ich sei quer durch die Wohnung spaziert und hätte mich dabei angezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast Du oft Albträume oder eher selten? Wenn Du magst, kannst Du noch beschreiben, was das zT für Albträume sind.


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

Eher selten,aber als ich zum ersten Mal "Jurassic Park" gesehen habe,wurde ich zwei Nächte lang von Dinos gejagt^^

Was ist dein Lieblingsspiel?


----------



## Gribi (26. August 2009)

World of Warcraft nehm ich an^^

Warst du schon mal auf dem Polizeiposten?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Dreimal insgesamt.
- Beim ersten Mal wurd mir das Fahrrad gestohlen, obwohls abgeschlossen war, also ging ich ne Anzeige aufgeben. Das Rad hab ich ein paar Wochen später bei ner Kirche an der Mauer wieder gefunden, hab mich tierisch gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Beim zweiten Mal wurd mir das selbe Fahrrad wie beim ersten Mal schon wieder gestohlen, diesmal wars sogar angekettet... Also ging ich wieder ne Anzeige aufgeben. Das hab ich dann aber nicht mehr gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit damals hab ich kein Rad mehr, das Risiko ists mir nicht mehr wert...
- Als ich mir mal das Fahrrad meiner Schwester ausgeliehen habe unds abends langsam dunkel wurde, hat mich ne Polizeipatroullie gestoppt, weil ich ohne Licht unterwegs war. Tjo, da ich noch minderjährig war musst ich an nem Mittwoch Nachmittag auf dem Polizeiposten antraben, zusammen mit anderen Typen, die ich aber nicht kannte. Zusammen mussten wir uns dann ne Standpauke anhören und den ganzen Nachmittag Verkehrszeichen lernen. Am Schluss gabs noch nen Verkehrszeichen-Test. Der war sowas von simpel, ich frag mich, wie man da überhaupt nen Fehler machen konnte...ich mein, da waren Stop-Schilder und sowas drauf, nichts Exotisches an Verkehrszeichen. Aber wie soll ich sagen...es gab auch solche Typen, die die Hälfte der Zeichen falsch gedeutet haben o_O
Überhaupt war ich da recht fehl am Platz. Am Anfang hat jeder erzählt, was er gemacht hat, damit er im Polizeiposten reinsitzen musste. Mein "Fahrradlicht zu Hause vergessen" war völlig harmlos im Vergleich zu den Typen da. Die hatten gestohlen, geraubt und einer hat sogar bei seiner Fahrerflucht auf dem geklauten Motorrad nen Polizisten angefahren. Ich hab mich echt gefragt, was ich da eigentlich zu suchen hab...
So, jetzt kennt Ihr meine Leidensgeschichte, ich bin quasi als Schwerverbrecher gebranktmarkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja, im Gegensatz dazu hatt ich mitm Auto noch nie Probleme, weder bin ich je von ner Polizeipatroullie angehalten worden, noch geblitzt worden oder sonst irgendwas.

Hattest Du schonmal richtig mit der Polizei zu tun, nicht nur wegen soner Lappalie wie bei mir oder zu schnell fahren oder sowas?


----------



## Lethior (26. August 2009)

Ich wurde nur einmal von der Polizei angehalten,weil ein paar Freunde und ich mit Softairwaffen vor ner Bank standen und die gedachten haben die Waffen wären echt und wir rauben die Bank aus^^Aber richtig ernsten Kontakt mit der Polizei hatte ich noch nie.

Welches Schulfach magst/mochtest du überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Falathrim (26. August 2009)

Französisch

Die Antwort auf die Frage davor wäre extravagant länger ausgefallen o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du schonmal Maden/Insekten gegessen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. August 2009)

Nein zu Teufel Oo Pfui!

Erzähl deinen Lieblingswitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Drei Wanderer lauifen durchs Gebirge, aber am Späten Abend haben sie immer noch keine Herbergergegefunden. Da kommen sie an ein Nonnenkloster und fragen die Schwestern, ob sie hier übernachtet dürfen. Die sagen: "Nagut, aber nur eine Nacht. Außerdem müssen wir euch einem Keuschheitstest unterziehen" Die schwestern zieghen den Wanderen die Hosen aus und binden an das Beste Stück von jedem einzelnem ein kleines Glöckchen. Dannn schicken sie die Wanderer in den Lehren Speisesaal. Dann kommt ne junge, nackte Nonne durch die Türund geht vorbei. Zweite nackte Nonne... Dritte nachte Nonne... vierte nackte Nonne... fünfte nackte Nonne..BIMM BIMM! Erster Wanderer fiegt raus. 6. nackte Nonne... 7. Nackte Nonne...BIMM BIMM! Zweiter Wanderer fliegt raus. 8.Nonne... 9. ...10... Die Schwestern siind zufriegen. " Gut, du hast bestanden. Aber Vorsichtshalber schläfst du beim Gärtner." BIMM BIMM!


Kannst du gut tanzen?


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

Das ist ja alles immer sehr subjektiv beim Tanzen. Aber ich behaupte mal:
Ja ich kann gut tanzen, wenns um "sich zu Musik bewegen, wenn man ausgeht" geht.
Ich kann mittelmässig Salsa tanzen.
Ich kann gut Standardtänze tanzen (Jive, 2Step, Foxtrott, ausgenommen Walzer, das kann ich nicht wirklich).
Aber die Hauptsache ist und bleibt schlussendlich, dass es mir Spass macht. Wenn die Stimmung und die Musik gut sind tanze ich viel besser als wenn keine Stimmung da ist und die Musik schrott ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmen wir an, Du würdest für ein politisches Amt kandidieren (darfst irgend eins auswählen). Wodurch würdest Du Wähler anlocken? Würdest Du ihnen Versprechen machen von denen Du eh weisst, dass Du sie nicht einhalten könntest oder wärst Du eher der aufrichtige Typ, wohlwissend, dass Aufrichtigkeit in der Politik selten ne Chance hat? Wofür würdest Du Dich stark machen? Umwelt, Bildung, Finanzen, etc?


----------



## ToxicAvenger (27. August 2009)

Ich würde Umweltminister sein wollen und im Hintergrund agieren. Freuen würde ich mich über meine üppigen Diäten und das schöne Dienstfahrzeug. gerne verspreche ich dem Bürger das was er hören will (dank Umfragen die ich täglich auf den Frühstückstisch bekomme, weiss ich immer was läuft) und mich wieder wählen lassen.

Heissa wird das schön wenn ich dann Rentenanspruch habe und noch zusätzlich im aufsichtsrat eines internationalen Konzern sitze (gegen Bremünze)!

Du gehts ins Kino mit Deiner Freundin (oder Freund bei Schwulen, oder Freund bei Frauen) Du magst den neusten Zombieslasher sehen, Deine Freundin lieber die neueste Schnulze...Was tun??


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

Ich setze meinen Dackelblick auf, sag meinem Freund dass er mir die allergrösste Freude machen würde wenn wir in *meinen* Film gehen weil ich schon sooooo lange auf ihn warte und verspreche ihm dass ich morgen mit ihm in *seinen* Film gehen werde. Das hat bis jetzt meistens geklappt.....aber jetzt hab ich keinen Freund mehr *lol* aber das liegt nicht daran dass wir ständig meine Filme schauen mussten *fg*
Naja..und wenns halt nicht klappt dann beiss ich in den sauren Apfel und geh mit in *seinen* Film und mach ein Nickerchen :-)


Bist du eifersüchtig? Wenn ja, ist es extrem und wie gehst du damit um?


----------



## Steffi_HH (27. August 2009)

Mh... eifersüchtig bin ich ziemlich. Nicht so extrem, dass ich ständig die Sachen meines Freundes durchwühle oder so. Aber wenn er was mit seinen Leuten macht, dann wurmt mich das etwas, weil da lauter hübsche Frauen mit von der Partie sind und ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, was er mit mir will, wenn er auch die haben könnte. *grummel* Dann schmolle ich etwas vor mich hin, aber das war's dann eigentlich auch schon, also nichts Schlimmes. 

Was ist das schönste Geschenk, das du jemals bekommen hast?


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Ein eigenes Zimmer mit Schlüssel!!!!

 Lieblingsessen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Steak, medium mit Sourcream und Ofenkartoffel...das ganze schön gesalzen *mjam*

Wie lange warst du schon am Sück wach?


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

ca 37 Stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie hast DU es geschafft, solange wach zu bleiben?^^


----------



## Wildebraut (28. August 2009)

Mit Coffein Tabletten, Kaffee und...sag ich nicht ^^

Wann war dein *erstes Mal* und wie war es für dich? (neee keine Angst ich will keine Einzelheiten beschrieben haben *lach)


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Aufregend^^

Und deins?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ich hatte es noch nicht x(

Kannst du gut küssen?

man,wir haben hier ja heiße nThemen^^


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Wüsste ich auch gerne^^

Ich geb die Frage mal weiter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

k.p hab bis jetzt aber noch keine schlechten rückmeldung zurückbekommen x)

wie alt bist du?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

20 Jahre jung.

Bist du romantisch?


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Wenn ich will kann ich alles sein^^

Glaubst du an Liebe auf den ersten Blick?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. August 2009)

Jein, ich denke es ist möglich, aber im allgemeinen Braucht Liebe Zeit um sich zu entwickeln...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Isst du immer bis du fast platzt?


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Siehe ^<v-Spiel

Wie viel wiegst du?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

62 Kilogramm (Alle Speckröllchen sind schon da, Fettleibigkeit, Diabetis, Adiposita *träller*)
Kannst du pfeifen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Mit den Lippen und den Zähnen.

Was trinkst du morgens (Kaffee, Tee, Wasser, Milch, Kakao, Bier, Schnaps, Spiritus...)?


----------



## Winipek (29. August 2009)

Kaffe

Wo fängt "dick sein" bei Dir an ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

wenn man merkt das man probleme kriegt bei einfachen sachen wie treppen steigen dann ist man zu dick ^^

wie groß/klein bist du?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

1,85m - nicht zu groß, aber auch nicht zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wolltest du als Kind mal werden?


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

Ich wollte schon immer Grundschullehrer werden.

Was ist dein größter Traum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

In einem luxuriösen City-Appartement im 50. Stock in New York oder LA zu wohnen, eine Frau und 1-2 Kinder zu haben und mir über Geld keine Gedanken mehr machen zu müssen.

Wie groß ist deine Wohnung/Zimmer? Beschreibe auch deine Einrichtung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

mein zimmer ist a 4*4 meter groß.ich hab nen fernsehr,großen holzschrank,lavalampe,anlage,computer,schreibtisch und nen sessel im zimmer und dazu noch ein paar poster z.b das system of a down mushroom poster,slipknot all hope is gone 2 geile ärzte poster und ein.. jetzt kommts...unterschriebenes billy talent poster*tädäääää*....man darf auch billy talent hörn wenn man metal hört =/ also lasst mich ^^

was würdest du dir wünschen wenn du 1 wunsch frei hättest?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Dass die Menschen sich auf der ganzen Welt vertrauen und zusammenarbeiten würden...das würde viele schlechte Dinge, wie Krieg, Neid, Gier, Terrorismus oder Überwachung ausmerzen.

Beschreibe deinen Freundeskreis.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Tjo Freundeskreis, gute Frage...sone Mischung von allem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Da wären mal die Rocker, die stehn auf Rockiges, Metal, Tätowierungen, Ledermäntel, etc. Mit denen geh ich vor allem an Festivals, geh einen trinken oder mach nen grösseren Grillabend.
- Dann gibts die House-Electro-Sorte, mit denen geh ich in Clubs und auf Raves, das Motto lautet: tanzen bis die Sonne aufgeht.
- Die primitiven Jungs muss ich natürlich noch erwähnen. Wenn man so richtig um die Häuser ziehn will, sich volllaufen lassen und Mädels anbaggern oder primitive Ferien im Mallorca-Stil verbringen will, hängt man mit diesen Typen rum. Allerdings gehören zu den primitiven Jungs auch einzelne Mädels, die mindestens so schlimm, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer sind, wenns ums Feiern geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Dann gibts noch die oberflächlichen Leute, mit denen man sich alle paar Monate mal trifft, was unternimmt, aber so wirklich als Freunde zähl ich sie nicht. Das ist eher sone Art Liste von Kumpels, die man von oben nach unten abarbeitet, damit man die auch wiedermal gesehn hat. Die meisten von diesen Leuten hab ich kennengelernt, als ich noch als Barkeeper gearbeitet hab. Die sind zwar allesamt recht sympathisch, aber ne richtige Freundschaft eingehn möchte man dann irgendwie doch nicht.

Und tjo, "Freundschaft" definiert sich bei mir eben dadurch, dass man sich füreinander Zeit nimmt, füreinander da ist, egal obs Dir gut oder schlecht geht und vor allem, dass man sich gegenseitig respektiert und ehrlich zueinander ist.

Ahja, unter den primitiven Jungs gibts auch noch zwei Härtefälle. Immer, wenn ich mit denen unterwegs bin passieren mir die verrücktesten Dinge. Dann findet man sich plötzlich zwei Tage später (wenn Freitag war) irgendwo auf der anderen Seite des Landes oder ev sogar im Ausland wieder und fragt sich, wie man eigentlich da hin gekommen ist (nein, nicht weil man so betrunken war, sondern weil einfach so extrem viel in diesen drei Tagen passiert ist). Daher versuch ich auch, so selten wie möglich mit diesen Jungs weg zu gehn, auch wenns dann meist recht lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist Deine Definiton von "Freundschaft"?


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Wenn man jemand grenzenlos Vertrauen kann.

Was wünst du dir zu Weihnachten?


----------



## Lethior (4. September 2009)

CDs,vielleicht was zu lesen oder ein Pcspiel.

Hast du einen Freund/Freundin?


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Jup

magst bdu Mangas?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2009)

jop 

auf was für eine schule gehst du(hauptschule realschule usw...) oder was für einen beruf hast du?


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Gymi

Lieblingsding? (tasse, Spiel, stift....)


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

Mein Auto.

Was tust du, wenn du chillst?


----------



## :Manahunt: (5. September 2009)

Shisha rauchen und Musik hören, mit paar Freunden und netten Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum spielst du grade kein anderes Spiel?


----------



## Quana (9. September 2009)

Weil ich keine Lust habe ein anderes Spiel zu spielen.

Wo warst du dieses Jahr im Urlaub?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. September 2009)

Dieses Jahr gabs bei mir nicht viel Urlaub...ich war ein längeres WE in Freiburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen was schürst du die größte Abneigung?


----------



## villain (9. September 2009)

im moment mal wieder gegen die autofahrer, die ohne ersichtlichen grund in einer tempo 100 zone permanent 80 fahren und dies aber auch in einer 60er zone tun...


was war das (vermutlich) preiswerteste geschenk, das du je bekommen hast (dir aber die meiste freude bereitet hat) ?


----------



## Zenzie09 (10. September 2009)

eine selbstgemachte CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wärst Du lieber ein Mann oder eine Frau und warum ??


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. September 2009)

Ich bin ein Mann und froh...möchte das Teil zwischen meinen Beinen nicht mehr missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist dein Lieblingsschauspieler und warum?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. September 2009)

chuck norris, weil er unter wasser grillen kann.

was ist den lieblingswitz?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Wieviele Chuck Norris braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzudrehen? Einen. Er stellt sich hin und die welt dreht sich um ihn.

Frühaufsteher oder Langschläfer?


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2009)

Definitiv Langschläfer. Leider ziemlich blöd wegen Schule und früh aufstehen.

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

blau




Kaffee: schwarz? Mit Milch? Zucker? oder Tee?


----------



## Quana (16. September 2009)

Meistens Tee, wenn Kaffe dann Schwarz und ohne alles.

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Kaiser Bier - Märzen,

Wenn du wählen könntest zwischen 2 Wochen Urlaub am Strand mit Sonne und so, oder 2 Wochen zuhause etwas am Computer zoquen und fortzugehen. Für was würdest du dich entscheiden, wenn es rein nach dir ginge, ohne rahmenbedingungen wie Finanzen/Freundin/Freunde,etc.


----------



## Hinack (16. September 2009)

2 Wochen Urlaub am Strand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du einen Wunsch frei hättest, was würdest du dir wünschen?


----------



## Hinack (16. September 2009)

sorry doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Naja als erstes würd ich mir wünschen, unendlich viele Wünsche zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann kanns losgehen mit den Wünschen, wie Verbot von körperlichen Leistungssport, Aufhebung von Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen, Abschaffung von Religionen, mir natürlich ne nette Stange cash, erhöhtes Antreffen von Nerds , auch bei Frauen ,.. da gäbs so einiges, aber man darf die Balance nicht vergessen bei all der Wünscherei.

Warst du immer ein braves oder eher "böses" Kind ?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Mal dies mal das.

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir eine Million Euro zur Verfügung stehn würden?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Ein schickes Auto kaufen, den Rest anlegen und mit den Zinsen + Arbeit ein nettes Leben führen.

Ekelst du dich vor Spinnen und dergleichen? Wenn ja/nein - warum?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Solang sie süss sind nicht, aber so spinnen mit langen Beinen und kleinen Körper grrr, 
<- hat ein Herz für Tarantel

Hättet ihr euch Lieber, mehr oder weniger Geschwister in eurer Kindheit gewünscht?


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

mehr (Einzelkind)




Schokolade: weiss oder dunkel?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

dunkel - Pickfiktion,

Mailt ihr sinnlose Kettenmails an alle in euer Mailliste weiter?


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

Nein.

Habt ihr noch beide Eltern?


----------



## AlknicTeos (17. September 2009)

Ja

Hattest du heute einen schönen Arbeits/Schul-Tag ?


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

arbeite noch, aber is langweilig




gehst du auf die Wiesn nach München? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. September 2009)

Wohl kaum ...sind ca. 900 km von hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was magst Du lieber ? Achterbahn oder Freefalltower?


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

hmm achterbahn...




Rennrad oder Mountainbike?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Mountainbike...wobei ich zugegebenermaßen das letzte mal vor...hmmm...4 oder 5 Jahren Fahrrad gefahren bin ^^

Fanta oder Miranda?


----------



## AlknicTeos (18. September 2009)

heißt es nicht mirinda?
aber zum mischen mit Wodka passt am besten Cappy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bist du eher einer von den 20%, die 80% des Alkohols trinken, oder doch einer von den anderen 80% die 20% trinken?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. September 2009)

Kommt echt stark drauf an ^^ Aber ich sag mal "oder doch einer von den anderen 80% die 20% trinken"

Welches Auto würdest du gerne besitzen?


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

Eine Ente.

Bist du schonmal aus dem 2. Stock gesprungen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. September 2009)

Nein, hatte bisher auch keinen Grund dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdest du gerne mal Fallschirmspringen ausprobieren?


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2009)

Lieber putz ich mein Klo.

Hattest du schonmal Käse gegessen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. September 2009)

Natürlich Oo Ich mag Käse.

Was war dein erstes Computerspiel/Videospiel?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. September 2009)

pacman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



männlein oder weiblein?


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Männlein




wenn du ein Tetrisstein wärst, welcher wärst du und warum?


----------



## AlknicTeos (20. September 2009)

Linksdrehender L - Typ . Da sich in der Natur einiges Linksdrehend ist und ich den L-Stein in den meisten Fällen sehr gut einbauen kann.

Magst du eher Tag oder Nacht ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2009)

Bin ein Nachtmensch.

Welcher Film hat dich zu Tränen gerührt (auch wenns nur n bissl Pipi in den Augen war^^)?


----------



## AlknicTeos (21. September 2009)

Interview mit einem vampir, als Louis eingemauert wird und Claudia und Madeleine dem Tod durch Licht freigegeben werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

VW oder Opel ?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

Weder noch ich komm mit meinem mazda also platzda^^

Welchen Beruf übst du aus? oder gehst noch zur schule?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

ich bin gelernter industriekaufmann und führe diesen beruf auch grad aus

so woher kommst du (grob)


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

Steht drin Passau... wer nicht weiß wo das is schön tief in bayern drin an der grenze zu österreich^^


was war deine bisher böseste tat?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

PXRXS aufm schulhof vertickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich war jung und brauchte das geld

wo warst du zuletzt in urlaub


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Definitionsmenge von "böse" ? Jedoch würd ich sagen, müsst noch in der Schulzeit sein. Da gabs nen Typen der war so durch den Schuss, irgendwann hat's mir gereicht, und hab ihn etwas zurechtgestutzt. Ich bin normalerweise, absolut gegen körperliche Gewalt, aber bei dem würde ich, wenn er sich in den letzten 11 Jahren nicht geändert hätte, ihn doch noch ein paar für die weitere Zukunft mitgeben. Allerdings wär ich auch nich unfroh, ihn auch in Zukunft nicht sehen, geschweige hören zu müssen.

Was wolltest in deiner Kindheit mal werden?(so z.b. 6jährige, die gerne mal Astronauten,Ärzte, Feuerwehrmann,... werden wollen)


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

grinst das klingt jetz vllt blöd aber als ich klein war hatt ich nen absolut bescheuerten traum... ich wollte immer falkner werden hat mich immer erstaunt^^

Wie sieht für dich der perfekte partner/in aus?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

dicke hupen, brünett/schwarzhaarig, so groß wie ich, kann alles weiß alles und vergöttert mich 

frage ist die selbe die ich oben gestellt hab (pöse zwischenposter)


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

schon seit einigen jahren nimmer im urlaub

bist du jemals fremdgegangen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

nö

bist du in einem verein tätig?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

umweltverein ja

wie warst du als kind? lieb süß böse frech?^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

ich nehme die antwort e) zurückhaltend.

Änderst du deine Meinung, nachdem du dich mit anderen Leuten darüber unterhalten hast. Oder behälst du deine Meinung, egal was andere dazu sagen?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2009)

ich ändere

wie findest du dieses spiel?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

mäßig interessantXD

wenn du eine tier wärst.. welches wärst du? 
(man is der flachxD)


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Eine Katze mit Freigang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann hattest Du das letzte Mal Liebeskummer?


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. September 2009)

In der Schule...seit dem isses glatt gelaufen^^

Welcher Superheld wärst du gerne?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

hmm ich glaub spiderman hab ich immer geschaut... und mag die kräfte grins

was würdest du machen wenn du nur noch 24 stunden zu leben hättest?


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Es ordentlich krachen lassen. Schnell ne Abschiedsfeier organisieren bzw. in der Stadt, die eine oder andere Dummheit begehen. ... Hinter mir die Sinnflut....

Gehst du beim Einkaufen, streng nach Liste/im vorhinein geplanntes oder planlos bzw. lässt dich von irgendwelchen eyecatchern beeinflussen?


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Streng nach Liste ...mit Ausnahmen^^

Hast Du ein bevorzugtes alkoholisches Getränk und wenn ja, welches?


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

ftw, Kaiser Bier - Märzen

Bereust du irgendwas im Besonderen?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

meine Ausbildung und die anmeldung im buffed forumXD

Betest du das zam an?xD


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

nö,... hab glaub auch schon seit folge 50 oder so keine einzige buffed show mehr angeguckt....

was hattest du heute zu mittag?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

<- nix

was ist dein lieblingsfilm?


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Interview mit einem Vampir

Stören dich Raucher?


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

nein meine eltern rauchen 

was sind deine vorstellungen für die zukunft


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Im Allgemeinen an die Gesellschaft: Irgendwann wird der demographische Wandel immer größere Auswirkungen haben auf die Gesellschaft. Sei es in Werbung, Produkten, Politik etc. .Sozusagen eine Rentnerrevolution.
Technik: Wird wohl davon abhängen, ob es wieder mal so nen richtig fetten Durchbruch gibt. Ansonsten wirds wohl rein ein optimieren der vorhandenen Technologien. vlt. Universaltheorie, das wärs, um eine technologische Revolution Nahrung zu geben.
Umwelt: Nach Verlassen vom Co2 - Reduktionswahn, wird nun endlich beschlossen die Erde zu transformieren. Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht - das können wir gut. Auch könnte von der Genetik die eine oder andere Entwicklungswelle kommen.

Zukunft im Speziellen: Ich wünsch mir ein schönes Leben.

Halbvoll oder Halbleer?


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

halbleer

was war dein unglaublichstes erlebniss?


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Die Geburt meiner Tochter 

Möchtest Du Kinder haben, bzw. hast selber schon welche/eins?


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

Ich möchte schon gern mal kinder wenn ich die passende frau dafür finde1^^

Bist du single oder nicht?


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Ich bin keine Single.

Flirtest Du gerne oder macht es Dir Angst ?


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

unglaublich gerne

besitzt du ein auto?


----------



## AlknicTeos (24. September 2009)

Besitzer und Eigentümer eines Autos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Findest du dich selbst komisch?


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

ja ich kuck jeden tag in den spiegel und lach mich selbst ausxD

hast oder hattest du früher ein vorbild?


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Ja, mein Papa ^^

Wie ist dein Verhältnis zu deinen Eltern?


----------



## Bader1 (24. September 2009)

Ganz gutes zu meiner Mutter, mein Vater kenn ich ned.

hattest du schonmal eine schwulen/lesben Erfahrung?


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

Bader schrieb:
			
		

> hattest du schonmal eine schwulen/lesben Erfahrung?



Ich bisher noch nicht, aber ich kenne Schwule. Sind eigtl ganz normal.

Was hast du (als letztes) getan was illegal war?


----------



## Winipek (24. September 2009)

Hmm..mit zwei Bier im Kopf Auto gefahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist dir persönlich peinlicher ...beim pupsen erwischt zu werden oder beim nasepopeln?  (Nu ja - im Supermarkt^^)


----------



## Vicell (24. September 2009)

Nasepopeln, wieso?
Weil ich leute gerne anfurze (:


Würdest du A: Lieber ein Tag lang dich als Frau/Mann verkleiden oder B: Dein leben lang nen ausgestopften BH tragen müssen?:clown:


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

<entscheidet sich für a) da ein tag schneller rum is als nen ganzes lebenxD

Wann hattest du dein erstes mal ?


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2009)

Mit 16 *lach*


Wie war dein 1. Mal?


----------



## Artherk (25. September 2009)

zu kurzxD 10 min oder so...

wo war dein erstes mal (yeha erstes mal thema)


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (28. September 2009)

nirgends..... mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was war dein erstes haustier


----------



## Winipek (28. September 2009)

Wäre auch ein bisschen früh *schiel auf die 1996*^^

Ein Hund. ein Pudel um genau zu sein "Blanka von der Vogelweide "( die hiess echt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , war so registriert ^^)

Wieviele Tiere habt ihr gerad bei euch zu Haus?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. September 2009)

Keine. Hatte aber früher mal 2 Hunde...hm hätte schon gern wieder nen Hund!

Wie sieht ein typischer Morgen für dich aus?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

aufstehn waschen anziehn teen trinken losfahren arbeiten dann kommt eh schon der mittag


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

aufstehen fluchen frühstücken (meist nur was trinken) dann wieder fluchen dann ab ins bad zum sch... und waschen anziehn fertig machen ab zum bus und fluchen weil ich schon wieder arbeiten mussXD

Wieviele Freunde/Freundinnen hattet ihr bisher?

Tante edith sagt ich war zu langsam...


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Ich glaub 8, wenn Du "feste" Freunde meinst ...ansonsten sind es mehr.

Was hast Du jetzt gerade an?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

boxer hemd hose sockenxD

Und was hat die damenwelt gerade an?XD


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Hab mich gerad ernsthaft gefragt, was ein "boxer hemd" ist, bzw. wie so etwas aussehen könnte ...rofl^^
Btt:
Jeans, Poloshirt, Socken , Unetrwäsche und Schuhe

Hast Du kurzes oder langes Haar?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

kurzes haar

rasiert ja/nein?


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Im Gesicht nicht ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sieht deine "Rasurfrisur" aus?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

hab ich was von gesicht geschrieben?XD
meine rasurfrisur kurz und so n halber iro...


an den anderen stellen rasiert?XD


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Hehe-das heisst hier zwar "Kennenlernspiel", aber  solche Fragen werden erst beim Kennenlernen beantwortet xD

Hast Du einen Führerschein und wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

Schade ich wollt jetz schon wissen ob du dir die beine rasierstXD

ja ich hab einen den ganz normalen autoführerschein...

Schon mal vorgetäuscht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Ja, mal als Kind-da hab ich so getan, als ob ich nicht Schuld wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist Du männlich oder weiblich ?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

männlichXD

Bist du schön? JA/NEIN?

zur überprüfung bitte bild anhängenxDoder per pn schickenxD


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

JA/Nein

aber sicher bin ich schön
hier der Beweis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie siehts bei Dir aus? Kann man mit Dir auch angeben? ^^


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

NEin kann man nicht:O

Wie alt bist du?XD


----------



## LordofDemons (29. September 2009)

20

welches auto fährst du?


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

Mazda 2

was war die peinlichste sache die dir je passiert is


----------



## Resch (29. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Mazda 2
> 
> was war die peinlichste sache die dir je passiert is



Nu hastes kaputt gemacht...das möchte doch nun wirklich keiner preis geben^^


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

ach warum hier kennt einen ja keiner xD


----------



## Winipek (29. September 2009)

Bin beim Fremdknutschen erwischt worden ..oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo war dein letzter Urlaub ?


----------



## Resch (29. September 2009)

Kroatien - Rovinj

Was ist deine lieblings Beschäftigung?


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. September 2009)

Wenn ich alleine bin vorm PC oder TV hocken, wenn in weiblicher Begleitung...ach ihr wisst schon^^  



Spoiler



Natürlich auch vorm PC/TV hocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

and youre question is?xD


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. September 2009)

da gaulosises24 keine frage gestellt hat übernehm ich einfach die letzte^^

Q:Was ist deine lieblings Beschäftigung?
A: mit freunden raus trinken feiern und der ganze kram^^

was machst du wenn du mal kein internet hast bzw es ausgefallen ist?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Mich sowas von langweilen und dann evtl. etwas offline Zocken, Bude sauber machen oder bei einem schönen Bier ne DvD reinziehen.

Wie trinkst du deinen Kaffee?


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

Edit: da war wer schneller.

Ich trinke meinen Kaffee mal so mal so. Am Morgen zum Aufstehen gerne Schwarz ohne Milch und Zucker. Normalerweise mit etwas Milch drinn. Und wenn ich mal Bock habe auch mit Milch und Zucker.

Wie alt warst du als du bei den Eltern ausgezogen bist, oder falls das nicht passiert ist wann hast du es vor?


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

In der ersten Phase, verfluche ich den Namen meines Provider und wünsch ihm den Tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Phase 2, ich bin erschüttert wie schlimm das Fernsehen geworden ist.
Phase 3, ich bin zum Wirt'n auf "ein" Bier. rost: 

Hast du in einem Geschäft schon mal ne Kleinigkeit gestohlen?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

> Hast du in einem Geschäft schon mal ne Kleinigkeit gestohlen?


Ja, wer hat das nicht?



Alion schrieb:


> Edit: da war wer schneller.
> 
> Ich trinke meinen Kaffee mal so mal so. Am Morgen zum Aufstehen gerne Schwarz ohne Milch und Zucker. Normalerweise mit etwas Milch drinn. Und wenn ich mal Bock habe auch mit Milch und Zucker.
> 
> Wie alt warst du als du bei den Eltern ausgezogen bist, oder falls das nicht passiert ist wann hast du es vor?




19

Was war das "böseste" was du je getan hast?


----------



## Saladarxyz (30. September 2009)

1Q: mit 19
2Q: ja gummibärchen mit 6

ah da war arth schneller
3Q: jemmanden zusammen geschlagen (mit 13 oh mein gott peinlich^^)
was hälst du von drogen?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

zur frage...
ich wohne noch daheim hab aber ende des jahres vor auszuziehen (20 jahre jung)

hast schon mal wen verkuppelt?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Ich mal mal "wieder zusammen gekuppelt" xD

Schonmal illegale Drogen genommen`?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

nein

wie lang ist dein....











Bett?XD


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Müsste die Durchschnittslänge von 20cm ehhh 2m haben von Kopf bis Fuß-Ende haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mal aus langerweile/cool sein wollen/ alkoholeinfluß Sachbeschädigung gemacht?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

mhhh nich das ich wüsste

wirst du auf alkohol aggressiv?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Ne nur ziemlich anhänglich (bei der weiblichen Fraktion) und ab und an wenns mal ein bissl mehr war bekomme ich eine Gehbehinderung^^ (man könnte auch sagen Verlust des Gleichgewichtsinns xD).

Aggresiv? Nein, nicht aggresiver als wenn ich nüchtern wäre. Obwohl wenn ich betrunken bin kann ich mich immer ziemlich gut aus Schlägereien raus reden (zumindest hab ich noch nie richtig eins aufm Kopp bekommen)^^

Isst du lieber Brot oder Brötchen?


----------



## Divinavene (30. September 2009)

Ganz klar Brötchen. 

Wie schaut "einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen" bei dir aus?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Mich im Sommer einfach unter die Sonne klateschen und bissl Musik hören. Im Winter bzw an kalten Tagen mich einfach mal von sinnlosen aber witzigen Sendungen/Filmen berieseln lassen und schön auf der Couch rumkugeln^^

Was machst du Beruflich/Schulisch?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Nüscht - bin fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für einen Beruf hast du?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. September 2009)

gelernter industriekaufmann

was ist dein liebingsessen


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Edit meint: mist zulangsam:



> was ist dein liebingsessen



Ein geniales gebratenes Rinder Filetsteak.^^




> Was für einen Beruf hast du?



Azubi zum Fachinformatiker. Werd mich aber danach evtl. berfulich neuorientieren oder ein Wirtschaftsstudium hinterher schmeißen. Mal schaun worauf ich danach lust habe.

Wann warst du letztes mal auf einer richtig geilen Party?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

angestellter bei einer großen firma(büro)

Körbchengröße


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> angestellter bei einer großen firma(büro)
> 
> Körbchengröße




Würde schätzen so 0 A^^ weiß nicht wie man das bei Männern ausrechnet xD

Auto oder Motorrad?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Auto

Wie sieht eine geniale Party für dich aus?


----------



## Divinavene (30. September 2009)

Singstar mit Freunden. ^^ Ich bin nicht so der Partytyp und da reicht mir das schon aus. xD


Bist du grade in diesem Moment glücklich?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Edit meint: Man ich war schon wieder zu langsam -.-




> Bist du grade in diesem Moment glücklich?


 Nein



> Wie sieht eine geniale Party für dich aus?



Viel Alkohol, viele nette und Partywillige Leute, Tanzen, Stimmung bis zum Mond, Endgeile Musik ( Alle singen und tanzen und es ist ihnen egal was andere von ihnen denken, da ist die Stimmung immer am besten)

Was machst du gerade nebenbei (neben dem Buffed schreiben)?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

arbeiten

wie lange hielt deine längste beziehung... oder hält sie nochß^^


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

4 Monate 

(Wobei sie bestimmt noch länger gehalten hätte nur ging Sie mir dann irgendwie auf die nerven, kann das nicht beschreiben, war irgendwie nicht mehr so wie es sein sollte^^)


Wie stehst du zur Schwarz/Gelben Regierung?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

booooooooooooo boooooooooooooooooooo boooooooooooooooo
reicht das? also ich finds schlecht

links oder rechtshänder?

tante edith sagt ich soll nich so schnell klicken...


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Rechtshänder


Erwirbst du deine Musik legal?^^


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Sicher - über Radioraptor

Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

bayern des hamma mia jawoi

Hast du gerade lust?x'D


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Aufs arbeiten gerad nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worauf hast Du Lust ?^^


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

bettgymnastikXD

Wann hattet ihr zuletzt oben genanntes?XD


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Im Bett Gymnastik machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öh - noch nie. Letzte mal Gymnastik im Schulsport habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie stehst Du zu One-night-stands?Ok? Oder bäh?


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

c.a. vor einem Jahr. Seid dem ist bei mir Tote Hose. Es wird langsam wieder Zeit für eine Freundin. Obwohl ich das Singelleben geniesse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Da war schon wiede jemand schneller: One Night stands. Wenn die andere Person Singel ist, ist das schon ok. Hatte auch schon mal ein One Night Stand und war eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.

So mal weg von den unanständigen Themen. Wie oft gehst du in die Kirche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Mh in di Kirche..war ich in meinem Leben vielleicht 3-4mal und nur weils eine Sehenswürdigkeit war^^.


Hast du grade Hunger?^^


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

<hat gerade hunger ja

spielst du noch aktiv wow?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Japp^^

Was würdest Du jetzt am liebsten essen ?


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

edit meint scho wieder zu langsam.

Vorherige Frage:

Sandwich

Frage zu WoW:

Ja, aber in einem Monat wenn sich der Anturm auf Aion gelegt hat werd ich da mal rein schnuppern.


Was spielts du gerade aktiv`?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Eigentlich nur Wow-einiges anderes probiert, aber nicht für gut befunden.

Welchen Schulabschluss hast Du?


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

WoW, werd vermutlich wieder 1M vor 3.3. ne pause einlegen und mir Hoi 3 gönnen.

edit* mir bräuchten mal ne Regel für zwischenreinposter....
Abgeschlossen hab ich die Berufsreifeprüfung (Österreich)

Kannst du von Spielen ohne grafischem Anspruch was abgewinnen?


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

am liebsten wieder mal ne schöne pizza ausm restaurant nich so tiefkühlkost...

was macht dich glücklich?
edith sagt ich bin zu lahm...

realschulabschluss


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> am liebsten wieder mal ne schöne pizza ausm restaurant nich so tiefkühlkost...
> 
> was macht dich glücklich?
> edith sagt ich bin zu lahm...
> ...




Andere Menschen, Sonne, Tiere, Partys, Geschwindigkeit

Fährst du SNowboard?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Kannst du von Spielen ohne grafischem Anspruch was abgewinnen?

Ja - kann ich. Zumindest wenn ich im Büro bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was macht dich glücklich?

hmm...mehrere Dinge ... verliebt sein und die Liebe wird erwidert, ..im Morgengrauen spazieren gehen, ..ein gut gefülltes Konto ^^

Edith : jetzt war ich zu lahm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fährst du SNowboard? 
Nö^^
Was macht Dich unglücklich


----------



## Resch (30. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Was macht Dich unglücklich?



Schlechtes Wetter, Langeweile, Zurückweisung, Aussichtslose Situationen.....und noch vieles mehr


Was war dein glücklichster Moment?


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

Irgendwie verschwinden die alten Emotionen hinter einem Schleier. Jedoch sind es die Kleinigkeiten die mich wohl am meisten glücklich machen. Wie z.b. ne grüne Welle, Ein Langsamer Verkehrsteilnehmer ohne probleme zum überholen geht oder nach einem erst abbiegt... Ja in der Früh ein besch... Verkehr und der ganze Tag ist im A. Oder auch mal wieder etwas größere Anschaffungen, wie nen neuen Lappi. Und natürlich zu gewinnen bar jeder Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Wenn du Englisch sprichst, denkst du dann auch in Englisch or still in german?


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Als ich in London war - hab ich auch auf Englisch gedacht ...das ging sogar ziemlich schnell. Jetzt denk ich allerdings wieder deutsch ^^

Wer ist deine absolute Lieblingsband?


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. Oktober 2009)

Mal abgesehen, dass nur eine Sache überhaupt absolut ist und man über Geschmack erst gar nicht streiten braucht ... würd ich mich für Tenacious D entscheiden, da vorallem Beelzeboss bei uns auf Feiern immer sehr gut ankommt (Eine grp tenacious die anderen den Teufel)

Wenn du dein bisheriges leben nochmal leben könntet, was würdest du anders machen (kommt nicht mit Fielmann)


----------



## Alion (1. Oktober 2009)

hmhm ich denke wenn ich immer wüsste was passiert nicht.

Was ist dein(e) Lieblings...(hier beliebiges Wort einfügen)


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?

Blau

Wo war dein schönster Urlaub?


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Ägypten 

Wo möchtest Du als nächstes hinreisen?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Malediven

Da ich mir das wohl aber nicht leisten kann, gehts nächstes Jahr wohl mitn paar Kumpels wieder nach Kroatien oder Malle^^

Was trinkst du am liebsten?(ohne Alkohol)


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Bananen - Kirschsaft

Was ist das nächste Kleidungsstück das Du dir kaufen möchtest ?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Jacke bzw. Jacket oder eher so ein Zwischending, was elegant aber doch irgendwie modern aussieht^^ Also im Prinzip ein Jacket welches man auch so anziehen kann ohne das es zu spießig rüber kommt. 


Was wird deine nächste teuere Erungenschaft werden?


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe es kommen keine teuren Errungenschaften auf mich zu - bin ziemlich pleite =(

Wie kalt ist es gerad bei Dir?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Im Büro 21° draußen? keine Ahnung 15° evtl^^


Was machst du gerade? (außer Buffed)


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Versuche meine Schreibtisch leer zu bekommen und Akten/Anträge abzuarbeiten...

Und welche Arbeit hast Du zu erledigen ?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich müsst ich etwas am PC weiterentwickeln, nur leider hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer was mein Vorgänger da gemacht hat, und ich hoffe das jmd. anderes diese tolle Aufgabe bekommt^^ Also bin ich bei Buffed Unterwegs xD

Was würdest du am liebsten am Freitag Abend machen?


----------



## Tade (1. Oktober 2009)

Auf ein gutes Konzi gehen und ordentlich rummoshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist gerade dein Lieblingslied?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Crusted From The Rain.....eeeeeehhhhmm ich meine Rusted^^

Schon mal ernsthaft daran gedacht dir illegal Geld zu beschaffen?


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Nee, dafür bin ich viel zu ehrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würdest Du deinem besten Freund Geld leihen?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich, warum auch nicht.

Was ist das nervigste, was es deiner Meinung nach an einer Persoen geben kann?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hinterfotzigkeit, Egozentrik und Unhöflichkeit (in einem Wort: mein Chef 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Welche deiner Eigenschaften und Charakterzüge schätzen deiner Meinung nach deine Mitmenschen an dir?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Hilfsbereitschaft, Höhflichkeit, "Diskretion" wenns angebracht ist, meine tollen "Zuhöhrfähigkeiten"^^

Wann und bei was hattest du deinen letzten richtigen Spaß?


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

Beim essen mit ein paar freunden war ne mordsgaudi

Warum bist du bei buffed und arbeitest net?XD


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage....Weil ichs kann?^^


Warum arbeitest du nicht? xD


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

Weil ichs kann

Warum ist deine  banane krumm?


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Weil sie es kann^^ aber das führt ja zu nichts.

Wer ist dein/e lieblings Schauspieler/in?


----------



## Artherk (1. Oktober 2009)

denkt nach... ich mag vin diesel und den kerl von transporter ach wie hieß der gleich...

Was war euer erster "horrorfilm"?


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. Oktober 2009)

Ka, glaub Critters, mit 5,6 Jahren oder so

Welche bekannte Filmfigur wärst du gerne?


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Indiana Jones: Hat vor nichts Angst ausser Schlangen, schleppt ständig hübsche Mädels ab, bestreitet gigantische Abenteuer und geht am Schluss immer als Held hervor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warst Du schonmal in nem Stripclub? Wenn ja: Hats Dir gefallen? Wenn nein: Warum nicht?


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Nee-war ich noch nicht. Warum nicht ?Tja , habs nicht so mit Mädels die sich nackig machen. Find einen Strip auch bei Jungs nicht anregender.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Du schon mal nen Strip versucht ? Und wenn ja , wie ist es aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nee und als Mann würd ich mir da irgendwie blöd vorkommen ^^

Findest du es unhöflich, wenn jemand beim Essen am selben Tisch raucht oder macht dir das nix aus?


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Also vor und nach dem Essen ist es okay, aber während dem Essen find ich es ein bisschen nervig. Unhöflich? Vielleicht ein bisschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibst du viel Geld für deine Hobbies aus?


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Nicht wirklich, ich bin ein sehr sparsamer Mensch, auch wenns grad Lohnerhöhung gegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist Du eher der Typ Mensch, der sich ne Wohnung kaufen würde oder eher der Typ Mensch, der sich ein Haus kaufen würde (wenn Du entsprechend genug Geld zur Verfügung hättest, aber ich red jetzt nicht von Luxusvillen, sondern von einfachen, realisierbaren Wohnungen/Häusern)? Oder würdest Du ev ein Haus bauen lassen? Oder bevorzugst Du das Mieterleben? Warum?


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein Haus bauen lassen. Warum? Eine Eigentumswohnung find ich nervig, da muss ich mich gegebenenfalls noch mit den anderen Miteigentümern rumschlagen und ich wollte einen Garten. Und ewig auf Miete empfand ich als Verschwendung.

Was hast Du heute abend noch vor ?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

schlafen denk ich malxD

Hast du kinder wenn ja wie alt wenn nein warum nichtXD (falls nein du bist am demographischen wandel schuld)


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Oktober 2009)

Nein hab keine Kinder! Bin 25 und fühl mich noch nicht erwachsen genug für die Verantwortung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wohnst du noch bei Mama und Papa?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

bis ende des jahres/anfang nächstes jahr ja

bist du selbständig?


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Nein, beruflich nicht. Ansonsten denk ich, dass ich eigentlich recht selbständig bin.

Wenn Du zu hause ausziehst, wohnst Du dann allein oder eventl. in einer WG, bzw. mit der/dem Partner(in) zusammen ?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

allein hat ja keine partnerin

wie gut schätzt du deine kochkünste ein?


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Ziemlich gut - bislang kamen noch keine Klagen^^

Was ist dein Lieblingsgericht?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

piiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

liest du gern? wenn ja was?


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese nicht gerne, ist mir zu zeitintensiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich jedoch lese, dann eigentlich as, wo mich das Cover anspricht. (Von Vögelfrei über Warcraft bis hin zu The Picture of Dorian Grey)

Kannst du deinen Ellbogen lecken?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung- werde es hier im Büro auf jedenfall nicht ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie hast Du gewählt ? Links oder rechts oder doch eher konservativ?


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

gar nichtXD

wie schaut dein perfekter tag aus


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Es ist ein Urlaubstag und ich mach mich auf den Weg in den Süden ...das ist auf jedenfall der Einstieg, wenn danach keine Katastrophen passieren, kann einem perfekten Tag nichts mehr im Wege stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sieht dein perfekter Abend aus ?


----------



## Resch (2. Oktober 2009)

Am besten mit weiblicher Begleitung beim Sonnenuntergang am Strand richtung Restaurant spazieren und bei einem schönen gemütlichen Abendessen entspannen und den Sonnenuntergang genießen. Danach noch schön zu zweit im Sand sitzen und das Meer und die Sterne beobachten.

hehehe......na ob das so stimmt^^ vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sollte der perfekte Mann deiner Meinung nach sein?^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. Oktober 2009)

grrr bitte keine solch schlechterspezifischen fragen. Ansonsten ,"Perfektion ist nicht dann erreicht, wenn man nichts mehr hinzufügen kann, sondern nichts mehr weglassen kann."

schon was fürs Wochenende ver-,ge-plant?


----------



## Lillyan (2. Oktober 2009)

Nur ausschlafen und Kräfte sammeln :>

Was wirst du heut Abend essen?


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Oktober 2009)

Samstag früh: Bekannten Helfen irgendwas aus ihrer Wohnung zu schleppen.
Samstag Vormittag: Anzug kaufen gehen
Samstag mittag: essen
Samstag Nachmittag: In meine neue Wohnung gehen und die Leitungen fertig stemmen.
Samstag abend: essen
Samstag nacht: essen (und fernsehen of course 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sonntag: Kabelkanäle legen, Wände verputzen, ev Leitungen einziehen


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Wie viele Computer stehen in der Wohnung/ in dem Büro/ in dem Haus in dem du dich gerade befindest?

//EDIT: X_x Heute am abend werd ich vermutlich kalte Platte essen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bin grade zuhause. Es sind also *überleg* 5 PCs (2 davon sind Laptops), aber natürlich nicht alles meine ^^

Was denkst du, wie viel Zeit du in deinem Leben schon für nutzlose Dinge verschwendet hast?


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Nutzlose Dinge ? In meinem Leben nicht - aus allem hab ich Nutzen gezogen. 

Was siehst Du als nutzlose Zeit  an ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Zeit, in der ich nichts dazulernen kann. Wenn also die Erfahrungs- oder Wissensaufnahme stagniert (z.B. am Band arbeiten, was ich mal als Ferienjob gemacht habe)

Lässt du dein Leben eher "auf dich zukommen" oder planst du alles vorraus?


----------



## Winipek (2. Oktober 2009)

Hmm..ich hab nen groben Plan ^^ aber im Prinzip lass ich alles auf mich zukommen.

Was ist bei Dir ein absolutes "No-Go"?


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

ein absolutes no go hmm.. wenn ein mann ne frau schlägt das gehört sich einfach nicht

was war bisher dein glücklichster tag?


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Oktober 2009)

Als ich meinen Führerschein bekommen hab...das war schon n geiles Gefühl der Freiheit (Auto hab ich mir schon davor gekauft)

Was hat dich dein Führerschein gekostet?


----------



## Artherk (6. Oktober 2009)

meine nervenxD

wie verbringst du weihnachten?


----------



## AlknicTeos (6. Oktober 2009)

Den Tag wohl mit Family, die Weihnachts zeit von 23-12 - 6+.1 wohl mit Freunden 2 Wochen lang spass haben.

Denkst du beim Autofahren noch nach, oder hast schon alles im kopf automatisiert ?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Denkst du beim Autofahren noch nach, oder hast schon alles im kopf automatisiert ?


 
Kommt drauf an, in Routinesituationen denk ich eiglt nicht nach, aber ich merke wenn sich eine Situation anbahnt bei der ich besser nachdenken sollte. Deswegen bin ich wohl auch schon bei so manchen "fast sicheren" Unfall davon gekommen.

Feierst du Weihnachten zu Hause mit der ganzen Familie?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Oktober 2009)

Nicht mit der ganzen, aber auf jeden Fall zu Hause. Ist einfach am schönsten.

Bist du leicht unter Druck zu setzen?


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Kommt natürlich auf den konkreten Fall an. Je nachdem wie sehr ich selbst auch will. Sollte mir aber die Angelegenheit komplett Latte sein, geht mein Druckwiderstand richtung unendlich. Aber ich denk mal ich lieg da irgendwo ganz normal im Sigma 1 Bereich.

Könntest du dir vorstellen, den Rest deines Lebens (oder zumindest ein paar Jahrzente) ein und das gleiche zu machen/haben. Sprich den Beruf bis zur Pensionierung ausüben, womöglich immer bei der gleichen Firma, Lebensgefährt e/in bis euch der Tod scheidet. Sprich ein Leben mit sehr wenig Veränderungen.


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Klar könnt ich. Zum Beispiel Immer Reich sein^^
Also wenn man mit seine r/m Partner/in und seiner Arbeit glücklich ist, warum nicht?

Würdest du Auswanderen wollen, wenn du dir sagen wir mal ein kleines Startkapital von 25k€ angesparrt hast? Wenn ja wohin?


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Auswandern würd ich gern, aber von nem Startkapital würd ich das nicht abhängig machen, sondern ob ich vor Ort nen *vernünftigen* Job bekomme oder nicht *bevor* ich ausgewandert bin. Das wär dann vermutlich Singapur, eine wunderschöne Stadt mit asiatischem Touch, die aber sehr international geprägt ist. Die Lebensstandards sind sehr hoch, besonders was Hygiene betrifft. Die Verkehrssituation ist super und die Leute sind sehr freundlich. Um ehrlich zu sein überleg ich mir eh schon seit Längerem, ob ich nicht auswandern soll. Aber vermutlich würd ich erst mal so ein Testjahr einlegen bevor ich definitiv auswandern würde. Dann kann man nachher immernoch ohne grössere Schwierigkeiten zurückkommen, wenns einem schlussendlich doch nicht gefallen hat.

Bist Du der Typ Mensch, der, wenn er umzieht in ein Haus 50 Meter weiter in der selben Strasse ziehen würde oder eher der, der ne völlig neue Umgebung braucht, um nach nem Umzug zufrieden zu sein? Begründe, wenn möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin erst 20 und nicht so Oft umgezogen. Habe seit einem Jahr nun meine eigene kleine Wohnung 80km entfernt. Was ma Anfang etwas "doof" aber mitlerweile freut man sich wenn man nachn paar Tagen wieder in seiner eigenen Wohnung ist.

Aber ich glaub mir gefällt es besser in Alter Umgebung umzuziehen aber vielleicht ans andere Stadende xD


Wie hast du deine/n derzeitige/n Freund/in kennengelernt?


----------



## Soladra (7. Oktober 2009)

Schule

Was betest du an`?


----------



## Artherk (7. Oktober 2009)

mich selbst ne schmar gar nix < bin atheist also weder gott noch den teufel noch zam

was war das dümmste was du je getan hast?


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Dumm ist der, der Dmmes tut. Davon hab ich schon reichlich gebrauch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Abgesehen von Dummheiten beim Fortgehen im Rausche und dann an den merkwürdigsten Plätzen munter zu werden. Abgesehen davon, wenn man davon ausgeht , dass das dümmste auch den größten Schaden davon getragen hat, wäre es wohl mein erster Autounfall. Spiegel war kaputt ... Auto ist draufgelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jedenfalls hätte ich das Objekt normal überholt wäre wohl nix passiert, aber Vollbremsung aus der Kurve heraus(die letzten 15° ca.), war keine so gute Idee.

Schläfst du auf der Linken oder Rechten Seite deines Bettes?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Bett eigentlich unterschiedlich. Mal an der Wand, mal am offenen Ende...hatte auch mal ne Phase, in der ich öfters mal eine 180° Drehung im Bett gemacht habe und auf der Fußseite geschlafen hab^^

Würdest du sagen, du bist mit deinem aktuellen Leben(-sstandart) zufrieden?


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell, sprich jetzt gerade in diesem einen Augenblick: nein
ABER: ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, wie sich mein Leben momentan entwickelt, wobei "momentan" in etwa soviel heisst wie "seit Anfang des Jahres bis Ende des nächsten Jahres", da momentan in etwa alles so läuft, wie ich es mir vorstelle. Aber da das halt nicht von heute auf morgen geht, sondern eine gewisse Übergangszeit benötigt, bin ich derzeit noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Frag mich in nem Jahr nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du Sänger/In oder Bandmitglied sein könntest, wer wärst Du? (Foto nicht vergessen) Warum?


----------



## AlknicTeos (7. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Du Sänger/In oder Bandmitglied sein könntest, wer wärst Du? (Foto nicht vergessen) Warum?



Eahm, dann wär ich wohl auch als Sänger oder Bandmitglied immer noch ich(ggf. nach Zeit t , leichte Charakteranpassungen). Da ich aber nicht sehr musikalisch bin (abgesehen von singstar und guitar hero) , würde ich eher meine eigene Band mit/- gründen, als einer bereits etablierten Band beizutreten.

Welche Charakterzüge gefallen dir von anderen Mitmenschen nicht und welche eigenen Charakterzüge gefallen dir nicht so?


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei anderen: Egoismus, Oberflächlichkeit, Arroganz, Naivität!
Bei mir: meine Faulheit und das ich alles vor mir her schiebe!

Würdest du gern mal in einem Film mitspielen, wenn ja, welche Rolle/Charakter???


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja am liebsten in so nem Transporter (1! Die anderen sind nicht so der Bringer) abklatsch. So in Jason Statham Manier allen ordentlich eins auf die Nuss geben und dann noch das Mädchen bekommen. Jaaa das wär toll^^

Wie gestalltest du den heutigen Abend?


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

heute abend hmm wenn das saufen gehen mit den kumpels net zustande kommt dann ab in nen raid...
was ist dein lieblingstier?


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Katze

Auf welchem Server spielst Du ? Und welches Spiel?


----------



## Artherk (9. Oktober 2009)

madmortem garosh und ab und an auf malygos (world of warcraft)

was magst du an dir nicht?


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine Faulheit^^

Was ist deine beste Eigenschaft?


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Meine Hilfsbereitschaft.

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

1.68m

Welche Musikrichtung hörst Du am ehesten ?


----------



## Resch (9. Oktober 2009)

Am ehesten? mhh kann man nicht sagen.
Zu Partys gerne House, auch Rock und RnB ist nett, eigentlich hör ich alles quer durch den Gemüsegarten^^

Was ist dein lieblings Filngenre?


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv Horror, aber nicht so sehr Splatter

Wann hast Du das nächste mal Urlaub ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Oktober 2009)

Über Weihnachten/Silvester hoffe ich.

Was hälst du von Nationalstolz (z.B. bei der Fussball WM 2006)? Sollte man deiner Meinung nach stolz auf sein Vaterland sein?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Oktober 2009)

wenn man grund dazu hat auf jeden fall

guckst du dir gerne sport im fernsehen an ?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

manchmal....und wenn dann nur WWE und fußball

star wars oder herr der ringe?


----------



## Winipek (9. Oktober 2009)

Herr der Ringe -Kult^^

Welches Festival möchtest Du als nächstes besuchen ?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

öhm Festival naja das wäre dann auf jeden fall nächstes Jahr wieder Wacken :>


bist du schon mal umgezogen und wenn ja waruM?


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, schon 2 Mal.
1. Von kleiner Wohnung in größere, welche näher an der Arbeit meiner Eltern war. (nur 1km Luftlinie)
2. Eigene Wohnung wegen Ausbildung 80km von zu Haus weg.

Ist es bei euch auch so Arsch kalt(wo) ?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

kurz und knapp ja (Bayern, Niederbayern, Mainburg) nur ca. 10 grad

wisst ihr auch manchmal nicht was ihr hier fragen sollt?


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, drum schreib ich nur so selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls Du ein Mann bist: was ist (Deiner Meinung nach) das Männlichste, das Du je getan hast?
Falls Du eine Frau bist: was ist (Deiner Meinung nach) das klassistse Feminine, das Du je getan hast?


----------



## Winipek (12. Oktober 2009)

Hehe^^ Ein Kind geboren^^

Wann stehst Du für gewöhnlich auf?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Oktober 2009)

Unter der Woche um 7:00 Uhr, manchmal auch erst um 7:30 Uhr. Am WE geh ich um die Zeit teilweise erst ins Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du einen Mac oder PC? Und Warum?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Mac, weil ich ihn von meinen Eltern hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist deine Schlimmste eigenschaft?


----------



## Bankchar (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmm...faul sein gehört eindeutig dazu :<


Wohnst du noch im Hotel Mama oder schon alleine ?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hotel Mama, mit 13 kein Wunder^^

Was waere das perfekte 3-Gaenge  5-Sterne-Menue fuer dich?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Oktober 2009)

Vorspeise: Salat oder Suppe (schwäbisch angemachter Salat oder Pfifferlingscremesuppe)
Hauptspeise: Argentinisches Rumpsteak mit Ofenkartoffel (alternativ auch ein Kobesteak)
Nachspeise: Irgend eine Kreation von Vanilleeis oder Vanillepudding inkl. Schokosoße, dazu ein Stück Tiramisu

Was würdest du an diesem Menü ändern oder für dich verbessern?


----------



## Winipek (14. Oktober 2009)

Vorspeise: Salat oder Suppe (griechischen Bauernsalat oder eine Spargelcremesuppe)
Hauptspeise: Argentinisches Rumpsteak mit Ofenkartoffel (alternativ auch ein Fischgericht, z.B. Seezunge)
Nachspeise: Kaffee oder Espresso

Liest Du zur Zeit ein Buch und wenn welches?


----------



## inkomplex (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein, habe ich schon länger nicht mehr. Leider.


Schnürst du dir deine Schuhe oder schlüpfst du einfach so hinein?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

ich schlüpf einfch so rein

welches auto fährst du? bzw. was fährst du überhaupt


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. Oktober 2009)

Vectra B BJ 09/2001

was ist für dich das "heiligste" ?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Mein MP3 player wer den anfasst hat bei mri verschissen Oo

was arbeitest du?


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache im Moment Zivildienst in einem Pflegezentrum. Putze jedoch nicht den alten Leuten den Hintern, sondern gestalte die Homepage des Pflegezentrums neu.
Habe im August 2008 die Ausbildung zum Informatiker Fachrichtung Systemtechnik abgeschlossen.

Was kannst du an dir nicht leiden?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Meine Lernunwilligkeit^^

Was trinkst du am liebsten?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Oktober 2009)

Je nach dem, antialkoholisch Wasser mit Gas oder Ayran und alkoholisch Bier oder nen guten (aber leider teuren) Caipirinha.

Lässt du deinen Flatulenzen freien Lauf, oder verhebst du dir die für die Toilette (Sry, mir fällt nix anderes ein grade^^)?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich allein bin ists egal, oder wenn nur Kumpels da sind,die lassens auch einfach raus die Schweine^^ Aber bei anderen lieber nicht xD

Lieblingsfarbe`?


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

mist schwarz ist keine farbe... äh blau

lieblingcomedian<ß?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Raab und Oliver Pocher und die Typen von Schwiegertochter gesucht XD.
Körpermaße (á la 90 60 90)?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

40 80 120 wie ein schneemann ne ka ich bin n kerl was geb ich dann an?

IQ Bizepsumfang penislänge?

welches ist dein lieblingsurlaubsland


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> 40 80 120 wie ein schneemann ne ka ich bin n kerl was geb ich dann an?
> 
> IQ Bizepsumfang penislänge?
> 
> welches ist dein lieblingsurlaubsland



Bizepsumfang. Weil beim anderen müsste man Kommazahlen angeben XD
Balkonien ist geil!
Der nächste beantwortet einfach Urlaubsland.


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

kuba möcht ich ^^

wie äußert sich bei dir verknallt sein?


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich verknallt bin, bin ich immer mit meinen Gedanken total woanders in der Welt, völlig verträumt und absolut unbrauchbar, wenn ich was Sinnvolles erledigen soll ^^ Ausserdem laufe ich dann des Öfteren mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht durch die Welt, als wär ich in ner Schokoladenfabrik.

Wie oft warst Du schon verknallt und um ein Mass dafür zu haben: wie alt bist Du? (Glücklich und unglücklich zusammen genommen)


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

viel zu oft in meinen jungen jahren und zu oft unglücklich... < ist 20 jahre jung

Reif für eine beziehung ja/nein?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Frag stell ich mir selbst gerade....zurzeit kann ich das nicht beantworten mal sehen was drauß wird^^...

Happy End oder Horror End? xD


----------



## Artherk (14. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar horror end ..happy end hat ja jeder gähn

superheld oder doch lieber superschurke?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2009)

Ein Sympathischer Superschurke ist was nicht alltägliches und viel interessanter^^
Glaub wir sind da etwas zum Oder-Spiel abgekommen^^

Wie stehst du zu unserer Politik?


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Politik interessiert mich gar nich^^

Wieviel Geld hast du auf dem Konto ? MUAHAHAH , nein joke (:

*Hast du schonmal einen Liebesbrief geschrieben , und wenn , an wen ? (Voller Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)*


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2009)

nein wozu auch

 überragendes aussehn > liebesbrief

was machst du wenn dir langweilig ist?


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was machst du wenn dir langweilig ist?



Mit LoD schlafen ... oder im Internetsurfen. Befriedigung ist die gleiche ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über- oder unterschätzt Du dich oft selbst?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2009)

Unterschätzen, kann ich mich selbst nicht enttäuschen XD.
Machst du noch irgendwas, was eigentlich so überhaupt nicht deiner Altersklasse entspricht (wenn ja was)?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

ich mag spongebob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie würdest du dich selbst beschreiben?


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau mit meinen 20Jahren auch noch mal gerne die Cartoons die ich ganz früher als ich noch klein war immer geschaut habe.  Da werden immer so schöne Erinnerungen wach^^

EDIT: zu langsam mist^^

Aber da du nich gesagt hast ob Äußerlich oder die Charackterzüge, sag ich einfach mal 1,85m dunkel Blondes Haar eigt. immer Jeans und Pullover an xD das is einfacher als mein Charackzer zu beschreiben^^

WIe gestalltest du am liebsten dein Wochen ende? Könntest du manchmal durchdrehen wenn Freitag/SAmsatag Abend nichts geht? oder ist es dir Egal ob du zu Hause bleibst?


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja das hängt ein Bisschen davon ab, was ich unter der Woche getan hab. Wenn ich riesigen Stress hatte und am Samstag dann noch ein Weiterbildungskurs stattfindet, bin ich Samstag Abends meist so kaputt, dass ich überhaupt nichts mehr machen will, ausser irgend nen doofen Film rein schmeissen, ev ein Bier oder VoBull oder sowas trinken und dann schlafen gehn. Da das aber nicht sooo wahnsinnig oft vorkommt:
Samstag MUSS ich einfach weggehn. Am liebsten geh ich in Clubs (Diskos) zum tanzen, flirten und was sonst noch so dazu gehört. Freitag hingegen darf auch ruhig gemütlich sein, in ner Bar was trinken und ein Bisschen plaudern geht oder Billard spielen oder sowas. Jedes Wochenende, an dem ich am Samstag Abend zu Hause geblieben bin, ist ein verschwendetes Wochenende (von obigen Wochenenden abgesehn).
Sonntag hingegen ist mein persönlicher Chilltag, da wird ein Bisschen gezockt, ein Bisschen das schöne Wetter auf dem Balkon genossen oder sonst sowas, Hauptsache möglichst wenig Bewegung und möglichst nichts tun.
Früher war bei mir der Sonntag auch immer noch der Lerntag, da hab ich dann am Nachmittag meist die Nase in die Bücher gesteckt und gelernt.

Edit: Ah, fast die Frage vergessen, sorry...mom...
Magst Du Haustiere? Begründe!


----------



## Alion (16. Oktober 2009)

Generell ja. Jedoch nicht alle. Ich mag Hunde überhaupt nicht. Ich bin eher der Katzenmensch. Katzen sind vielleicht nicht so treu wie Hunde aber sie machen deutlich weniger Arbeit und sind selbständiger.
Ausserdem Stinken sie nicht so wie manche Hunde. Ich selbst habe kein Haustier mehr. Ich hatte man eine Katze die ist aber vor 5 Jahren im Alter von 16 verstorben.

Könntest du dir vorstellen auszuwandern oder zumindest für ein bis zwei Jahre in einem anderen Land zu leben und zu Arbeiten. Wenn ja in welchem und wenn nein warum nicht?


----------



## Resch (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja sie lieben einen Bedingungslos (an mein Hund denk) egal was man macht. Sie freuen sich, dass du weider da bist auch wenn du nur 5min weg warst. Und man wird etwas zum Sport (Gassi gehen) gedrängt was ja auch nichts schlechtes ist^^.

Was is das letzte peinliche was du gemacht hast an das du dich erinnern kannst? ^^


----------



## Vicell (21. Oktober 2009)

Uff, das awr glaub ich vorgestern, mitten inner Stadt innen schönen grossen Batzen Hundea-a getreten :/


Was war der schönste Moment in deinen Leben? Wieso?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Was war der schönste Moment in deinen Leben? Wieso?



Ich denke, da gibt es schon einige.
Insgesammt würde ich sagen, dass es die Momente sind, an denen man so viel Freude hat, dass man sich keinerlei Sorgen macht.


Gibt es ein Lied, dass dich besonders stark an eine Begebenheit deines Lebens erinnert?


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. Oktober 2009)

Jede Menge sogar!
Z.B. "Ziggy Marley - Tomorrow People" hab ich zur Zeit der Scheidung meiner Eltern immer gehört...

Bist du der Typ Mensch, der sein Geld immer gleich verprasst, wenn er welches auf der Kante hat? Wenn ja, für was?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

eigentlich nicht,aber ich ab mir in den letzten 2 monaten immer die warcraft bücher gekauft^^ dir kosten ja auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie würdest du dich beschreiben?
nett,böse?
und sowas ^^


----------



## Routa (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre sowas dazwischen

aber ich bin eher nett (kommt auf die situation an)

magst du vanilleeis? wen nein, welches sorte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich mag zwar Vanillieeis, mag aber lieber Schokolade oder Erdbeere. Oder etwas ganz Exotischen wie z.b. Joguteis.

Hast du gerne andere Leute um dich oder magst du es mehr wenn du mal alleine etwas zeit für dich hast.


----------



## Routa (18. Dezember 2009)

ein paar leute um sich zu haben ist immer gut, aber wen man nachdenken will ist es besser alleine

was findest du an deinem ort oder land so toll??


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich sags mal so:



> Bleib einfach hier
> Wie oft wünschst du dich weit weg von hier
> Weit weg von der Stadt und all dem Lärm
> Und trotzdem scheint es so als gäb' sie dir
> ...




Feierst du Weihnachten? Wenn ja, wie und WARUM???


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Nein, Geschenke und fertig *gg*

Freust du dich Montags schon wieder auf Freitag?


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Vorausgesetzt, dass nach dem Freitag mein dienstfreies Wochenende folgt: DEFINITIV!!!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eingeschneit und vollkommen von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten wärst???


----------



## Fuuton (19. Dezember 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wo ich bin. 
In Deutschland. da ich in Hamburg wohne, wird es nie was ^^
In Finnland, ein Iglo bauen, in die Sauna gehn, irgendwann mal ein Weg finden zum Supermarkt oder so zukommen

Was tust du gern am Wochenende?


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Hmm. wenn was nettes stattfindet ein bissl moshen, mit Freunden abgammeln, oder schön zu zweit ne ausgiebige Nahrungszubereitung mit anschließendem Mundraumaufenthalt, bissl zocken, körperliche Betätigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 knick knack, funfighting und schlafen, schlafen, schlafen...^^

Was war dein erstes Lieblingslied und warum???


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Dezember 2009)

rammstein - spieluhr
ich hab das früher immer so gern im auto meiner mutter gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was ist dein lieblingsspiel?


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Ganz klar --> WoW, aber kann zur Zeit nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast du gestern auf Raab oder [Name vergessen] gezählt?


----------



## Tade (20. Dezember 2009)

Weder noch...hmm guck sowas nicht...von mir aus könnten sie Schlag den Raab auch wörtlich nehmen, also körperlich, dann würd ich vielleicht ma reinschalten^^

Was machst du am liebsten wenn es schneit???


----------



## Winipek (22. Dezember 2009)

Durch den Schnee laufen *knirsch, knirsch, knirsch*

Was, bzw. wohin war dein erster "richtiger" Urlaub? (Damit mein ich alleine verreisen^^)


----------



## Tade (23. Dezember 2009)

Mit 17 mit einer Freundin ne Woche in Amsterdam!  Seitdem immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Flecken der Erde willst du in deinem Leben noch sehen?


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

oh. da gibt es einige. 

um mal zwei zu nennen: will meine süsse noch in las vegas vor elvis und auf hawaii heiraten. mal schaun wo wir es noch hinkriegen ... 

bist du mit deinem aussehen zufrieden?


----------



## Alion (23. Dezember 2009)

Generell ja. Manchmal denke ich, mal etwas abnehmen währe nicht schlecht aber ich esse einfach zu gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könntest du dir vorstellen aus-zuwandern oder zumindest für ein bis zwei Jahre in einem anderen Land zu leben und zu Arbeiten. Wenn ja in welchem und wenn nein warum nicht?


----------



## Makalvian (23. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich könnte es mir vorstellen , da ich bereits ein halbes Jahr in Thiene (Italien) verbracht habe durch ein Stipendium der Begabtenförderung und es mir sehr gefallen hat. Ich wurde dort im Restauratorenwesen weiter ausgebildet und gerade da Italien viele alte Gebäude und Denkmäler hat, könnte ich mir gut vorstellen dort weiter zu arbeiten.

Hast du Vorsätze für das neue Jahr ?


----------



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2009)

nööö. nicht wirklich. vielleicht n bisschen öfter laufen gehen ... aber nicht so vorgenommen, dass ich ein schlechtes gewissen haben müsste, wenns nichts wird.

richtest du am 31. die party aus?


----------



## simoni (23. Dezember 2009)

nee da bin ich im Urlaub..

Kaufst du morgen noch Weihnachtsgeschenke?


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Nö, alles besorgt.

Erhältst oder verteilst Du lieber Geschenke?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich find beides ziemlich unangenehm.

Was machst du gegen Winterdepressionen ?


----------



## El Homer (23. Dezember 2009)

ich habe keine ^^
andernfalls wandeln diese sich in aggressionen um, dich ich dann am 28.12 loswerde

Wie viele Geschenke kaufst du ? (ungf)


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

Mama Papa Oma opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


4 



Hast du es Silvester richtig krachen lassen?


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, in dreifacher Hinsicht...Korken, Böller, Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du ein bestimmtes Ziel in 2010?


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2010)

vll mal eine Beziehung kriegen =) 


Hast du einen Lieblings comic?


----------



## D'eater (4. Januar 2010)

Ich schwanke zwischen Spiderman und Batman.... (Oldschool)

Was machst Du zuerst nach dem Aufstehen?


----------



## Resch (4. Januar 2010)

Hehehehe.................................................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 












Das Licht an^^

Wo würdest du jetzt am liebsten sein?


----------



## Skyler93 (4. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Hehehehe....................................................
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In der Türkei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichts geht gegen die Heimat =)








Worauf freust du dich am meisten in 2010?


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

Auf die Welt meisterschaft und Das ganze jahr eigentlich =) 


also die fussball weltmeisterschaft

hast du 2009 geguckt?


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Auf die Welt meisterschaft und Das ganze jahr eigentlich =)
> 
> 
> also die fussball weltmeisterschaft
> ...




Nein aber ich habs erlebt das reicht ja wohl^^



Was isst du heut zum Mittag?


----------



## Tade (5. Januar 2010)

hmmm...nichts...hab noch nichtmal gefrühstückt xD

Wurdest du schonmal betrogen?


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2010)

als ich bei der bundeswehr war hat sich meine damalige mit nem freund von mir gebissen. war das ende der beziehung.

hast du schon mal betrogen?


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Kommt drauf an, wobei. 
Meinen Freund noch nie, und auch davor noch keinen (jedenfalls, was Bettgeschichten angeht, fremd küssen is schonmal vorgekommen.
Beim UNO Spielen ab und zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du noch Jungfrau?


----------



## Winipek (5. Januar 2010)

Nach zwei Kindern schliess ich das mal aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welches Sternzeichen hast du ?


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

Jungfrau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche alkoholischen Getränke trinkst du gerne?


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

*hust* minderjährig (aber Pss niemanden sagen =) ) 

Beck´s Level 7 und Barcadi cola =) 



Was sind deine lieblings süßigkeiten?


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

Schinken-Chips :/

Hast du dir schonmal gewünscht, dass dein(e) Geschwisterkind/Eltern tot/weg wär(e)?


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

Ja  als ich richtig sauer war 

aber in wirklichkeit könnte ich nicht ohne 



Hast du schon mal dran gedacht was passieren wird wenn auf einmal die Anktartis schmilzt ?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Negativ

Wie alt bist du? [Sorry, is noch früh, es sind Ferien und ich bin müde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

sweet 16

wieviel einkommen netto ?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mich reinhänge sind 1000 gold am tag drin. ;-)

was würdest du deinen kindern erlauben was du im gleichen alter nicht durftest?


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

Da fällt mir spontan nichts ein ...ich durfte eigentlich immer sehr viel..obwohl, da war diese eine Party, da durfte ich nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...das würde ich meinen Kindern erlauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann hattest Du deinen 1. Vollrausch ?


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub, das war an einem Silvester, als ich 14 war. O.o


Wie lange durftest du in deiner Jugend nachts weg bleiben?


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das war an einem Silvester, als ich 14 war. O.o
> 
> 
> Wie lange durftest du in deiner Jugend nachts weg bleiben?



War egal solang ich nach haus gekommen bin :>


mhm Wie lang schläfst du am wochenende?


----------



## Tade (6. Januar 2010)

Bis 16 nur bis Mitternacht, es sei denn ich hab gesagt ich penn bei ner Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann die ganze Nacht^^

Hattest du schonmal einen Blackout?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Einen, ja leider. 

Schließt du dich mir an in dem Vorhaben Wikinger zu werden und Bier/Met zu studieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExtremDoc (6. Januar 2010)

Aber sicher!

Hast du irgendwelche Phobien?


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

ExtremDoc schrieb:


> Aber sicher!
> 
> Hast du irgendwelche Phobien?



Ja hopperphobie.....naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht sie weg macht sie weg...xD



Kannst du Kochen?


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Ja

Hast du eine Behinderung ?


----------



## Samiona (6. Januar 2010)

Spiele WoW ^^

Bist du gut im Bett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

[CENSORED]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du ein Allimaniac?


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> [CENSORED]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitiv, gibts eigentlich ne Folge 20 inzwischen? Nix gefunden suche aber regelmäßig ^.^


Öhm... Kuchen oder Tod?


----------



## Raheema (6. Januar 2010)

Kuchen =) 


Anti-knaller oder silvester freak?


----------



## Reo_MC (6. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> Kuchen =)
> 
> 
> Anti-knaller oder silvester freak?



Vorm Böllern immer dafür, hinterher dagegen.

Was würdest du (ja, du der diese Frage liest) tun, wenn du die Macht hättest, EINE Sache auf der Welt verändern? Und komm mir nicht mit Weltfrieden du Egoistenschwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du (ja, du der diese Frage liest) tun, wenn du die Macht hättest, EINE Sache auf der Welt verändern? Und komm mir nicht mit Weltfrieden du Egoistenschwein



Ich würde eine Abgabe fordern (die MIR zu gute kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von jedem Bürger auf dieser Welt *muhahaha*

Hat man bei euch den Brauch, zu Ostern ein grosses Feuer zu entzünden?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Abgabe fordern (die MIR zu gute kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß ich nicht <-< wohn noch nich seit ostern hier


Bei euch riecht es immer gut


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Bei euch riecht es immer gut



Woher weisst Du das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Katze oder Hund - was ist Dir lieber?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nen Katzenhund....ne oder doch ne Hundkatze? Ach ka ich mag beide Tiere nicht so sehr...Ratten sind mir lieber....klischee und so....


Die person unter mir hat angst vor mir weil ich so bös ausseh auf dem foto o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder hasst meine Musikrichtung


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Die person unter mir hat angst vor mir weil ich so bös ausseh auf dem foto o.O
> Oder hasst meine Musikrichtung



Du siehst doch nicht böse aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wer ist denn der Onkel mit den schwarzen Haaren neben Dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kenn deine Musikrichtung nicht ... sieht jetzt aber auch nach dem Foto her nicht nach "Brunz Metal", wobei ich die auch nicht hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Musik magst Du überhaupt nicht hören (ausser Volksmusik^^)?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Du siehst doch nicht böse aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HipHop, Rap, Techno, Und weiteres was pop angeht. Meine musik geht mehr in die gothic richtung.....


mhm Elefant oder Mücke? wie reagierst du in einem Streit


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> mhm Elefant oder Mücke? wie reagierst du in einem Streit



Hmm...kommt auf den Streitpunkt an ... wenn es persönlich wird kann ich auch mal anders *aufpluster* ..aber ansonsten verfahre ich nachdem Motto"Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruh"

Bist Du nachtragend?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hmm...kommt auf den Streitpunkt an ... wenn es persönlich wird kann ich auch mal anders *aufpluster* ..aber ansonsten verfahre ich nachdem Motto"Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruh"
> 
> Bist Du nachtragend?



Kommt auch drauf an....Wenns zb ums fremdgehen geht-> Ja das kann ich net verzeihen 


passend zur frage...

Trägst du gerne jemanden sachen nach?


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Trägst du gerne jemanden sachen nach?



Nein - definitiv nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist Du ein Frühaufsteher oder ein Nachtmensch?


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Nein - definitiv nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich steh lieber früher auf (sonst fühl ich mich als ob ich den Tag verschenke) und geh relativ spät pennen (unter der Woche gegen 12 und am WE Open end). Will am liebsten 24h vom Tag erleben nur leider kommt mir der blöde Schlaf immer dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du am liebsten an einem Freitag Abend?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich steh lieber früher auf (sonst fühl ich mich als ob ich den Tag verschenke) und geh relativ spät pennen (unter der Woche gegen 12 und am WE Open end). Will am liebsten 24h vom Tag erleben nur leider kommt mir der blöde Schlaf immer dazwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da ich nix mehr von saufen halte-> Mit freundin zusammen den abend verbringen und irgendwas zusammen machen kinofilme schauen oder so ^^


Was trinkst du am liebsten


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Was machst du am liebsten an einem Freitag Abend?



Der perfekte Freitagabend sieht wie folgt aus:

Erst in ein gutes Restaurant und was feines essen und hinterher ins Kino und nen schönen Film anschauen, danach kann man gerne noch in eine Kneipe gehen oder aber auch nach Hause und dort kuschelnd in die Nacht kommen.

Wie sieht Dein perfekter Freitag aus ?^^


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sieht Dein perfekter Freitag aus ?^^



Mit meinem Freundeskreis gemütlich eine Runde grilln (wenns Warm ist^^), paar Bier trinken,net Unterhalten etc., danach auf eine supergeile (am besten noch günstig^^ geht nur meistens nicht) Party und die Krönung (da ich zurzeit Single bin) mit einer wunderschönen und tollen (und vor allem weiblichen xD) Bekanntschafft nach Hause......was daraus dann entsteht könnte das ganze nochmal verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

Du hast die Frage vergessen...


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Du hast die Frage vergessen...




Mist^^


Was macht du am liebsten als "Tagesaktivität", also wenn man mal am Nachmittag frei hat oder an einem Sonntag Nachmitag etc.?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Mist^^
> 
> 
> Was macht du am liebsten als "Tagesaktivität", also wenn man mal am Nachmittag frei hat oder an einem Sonntag Nachmitag etc.?



Ganz gemütlich am pc liegen bzw form lappi liegen und spielen ^^




Wodrauf freust du dich am meisten wenn du nach hause kommst von der arbeit/schule


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ...
> Wodrauf freust du dich am meisten wenn du nach hause kommst von der arbeit/schule




Kommt auf den Tag an. Am Freitag natürlich auf das was ich am Abend machen werde (irgendwo feiern). Und Montag/Mittwoch aufs WoW zocken und am Dienstag/Donnerstag aufs Auspowern beim Sport^^


Welche ist deine Lieblingsfarbe und was verbindest du mit dieser?


----------



## Winipek (7. Januar 2010)

> Welche ist deine Lieblingsfarbe und was verbindest du mit dieser?



Blau - damit verbinde ich die weite des Himmels und die damit assoziierte Freiheit und Genzenlosigkeit.

Wann warst Du das letztemal so richtig traurig und warum?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (7. Januar 2010)

Zwischen 30 und 50 Euronen

Wie lautet deine Vorwahl?


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2010)

kp? Is da was?


Was ist deine lieblingsockenfarbe?


----------



## Tade (8. Januar 2010)

schwarz

Hast du ein Haustier? Wenn ja, wie heißt es?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Hast du ein Haustier? Wenn ja, wie heißt es?



6 - 1 Hund (Lucie) 5 Katzen (Luna, Stimpy, Minnie, Ferdinand, Uschi)

Wie bereitest Du dich auf das Frost- und Schneewochende vor?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin 12?^^

Glaubst du an Traumdeutung und so "magische" Dinge?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

nö, wobei Traumdeutung... kommt drauf an. Träume sind ja tiefe psychologische Eindrücke, hmmm, ein weing xD
und an die "magischen" dinge der Bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst du mal Kinder haben, oder vlt. noch mehr ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

weiß noch nciht.


Bist du pervers?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

naja, ich bin ein Junge... als definitiv JA

magst du chinesisches Essen ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Naja... schon, besonders Pekingente

Lieblingsband?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

puhhh schwer.... naja, momentan Die Apokaliptischen Reiter

deine ?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

Beatsteaks

Welche Band magst Du so gar nicht ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Is das ne Frage? Oder is Tokio Hotel ausgeschlossen?

Hast du schon dein Testament?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

ja

was ist dein lieblingsgetränk ?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ...
> was ist dein lieblingsgetränk ?




Mh da muss ich überlegen......ne quatsch da kommt sofort ein Bild von einem külhlen Pils bei mir in den Kopf^^


Was würdest du jetzt am liebsten tun?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du jetzt am liebsten tun?



Meine Zeit mit der Reisevorbereitung verbringen, also Koffer packen, ins Auto setzen, zum Flughafen fahren...

In welchen Ländern warst Du schon?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> In welchen Ländern warst Du schon?



Spanien, Türkei, Griechenland, Frankreich, Polen, Tschechien, Östereich, Italien, Amerika(USA), Dänemark, Ägypten, Tunesien, Kroatien, Slowakei, Zypern,Irland.....glaub da fehlt noch was^^ weiß es aber nicht genau


Liest du lieber das Buch oder schaust lieber den Film? (Wenn es beides gibt)


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Liest du lieber das Buch oder schaust lieber den Film? (Wenn es beides gibt)



Definitiv das Buch. Gibt kein besseres Kino, als das Kopfkino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich Dir ein Buch schenken würde, mit welchem Genre kann ich am ehesten punkten?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

fantasy, genauer: Warhammer 40k Universum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magst du mir deine Reihenfolge der 4 Jahreszeiten aufschreiben (z.B.: 1. Winder, da ich ihn liebe,...) ?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> fantasy, genauer: Warhammer 40k Universum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das kann man ( oder besser gesagt ich nicht ordnen), zumindest ab der 2. Jahreszeit.

Die erste ist definitiv Sommer, da kann man sogut wie alles draußen machen und man ist meist allein schon durch das gute Wetter besser gelaunt. Danach kann ich keine Reihenfolge mehr angeben.
Der Frühling ist schön sobald die ersten Sonnenstrahlen den Schnee taun und es langsam Grün wird. Der Winter ist schön wenn man z.B auf der Skipiste in der Sonne sitzt um sich kurz vom Boardn zu erholen. Der Herbst ist schön wenn alles Bunt ist und das wetter zumindest noch trocken und annähernd warm.

Lange Rede kurze Sinn........mist vergessen naja egal.


Was war dein größter Erfolg?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Öhhhhh... ne 1 in Mathe?


Figur bei deinem letzten Bleigießen?


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Figur bei deinem letzten Bleigießen?



Einen Handstock

Gehst Du in die Sauna?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

ich dürfte kostenlos in die im Fitness-Center.... aber ich hab nie genug zeit dafür xD

Magst du die Simpsons ?


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, auch wenn ich einige Leute kenne die den Sarkasmus nicht verstehen.


Magst du Veganer?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würde nie einen ausschliessen, nur weil er Veganer ist, trotzdem haben sie von Anfang an einen von Tausend Sympathiepunkten weniger, aber nur, falls sie es wegen den Tieren machen.

Magst du Echtzeitstrategiespiele ?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

jap, find so ziemlich alle Strategiespiele gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielst du ein Instrument ?


----------



## Soladra (9. Januar 2010)

Wir müssen in der Schule alle Blockflätespielen 




Sternzeichen?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2010)

Löwe.

Bist du eher liberal oder konservativ eingestellt?


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

um ehrlich zu sein hab ich da noch nicht so sehr drüber nachgedacht....

Würdest du lieber ins Fitness-Center gehen, oder ins Wellness-Center ?


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Januar 2010)

Lieber ins Fitnessstudio ^^

Was war dein erster Computer?


----------



## Winipek (9. Januar 2010)

> Was war dein erster Computer?



Das war ein Commodore C16 mit Datasette^^

Wie hoch ist der Schnee bei euch?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (9. Januar 2010)

Moment, hole mal ein Lineal...
denke so 15 CM .. 


Bist du Organspender oder würdest du welche Spenden?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> ...
> Bist du Organspender oder würdest du welche Spenden?



Hab ich schon öfters drüber nachgedacht, hatte auch mal einen Ausweis, aber kp wo der hin ist. Also spenden würd ich schon, was will ich damit wenn ich matsch bin? 

Hattest du schonmal eine Fernbeziehung? (Nur Wochenende bzw. Feier/Urlaubstage)


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Jop. Schon zwei. Beide gescheitert...wen wunderts? xD

Hast du grad eine Beziehung und bist du glücklich?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du grad eine Beziehung und bist du glücklich?



Nein und Jein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In manchen Situationen ist man glücklich, dass man in keiner festen Beziehung lebt, aber das Gegenteil trifft auch oft ein :-P


Welches ist dein Lieblingsmusikgenre?


----------



## Winipek (11. Januar 2010)

> Welches ist dein Lieblingsmusikgenre?



Hmm...kommt auf die Stimmung an, also hab ich eigentlich zwei. Punkrock und Alternativ.

Wenn Du zum Karneval gehen müsstest (mit Verkleidungszwang), als was würdest Du gehen?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du zum Karneval gehen müsstest (mit Verkleidungszwang), als was würdest Du gehen?



Kommt natürlich auf das Thema an. Bei Film/Musik z.B. als "Bluesbrother"^^ , Zombie wäre auch was lustiges was anderes fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein, aber da gibts bestimmt noch mehr.


Auf was könntest am ehesten auf einer Party verzichten? Das dein Musikgeschmack gespielt wird oder auf alkoholische Getränke?^^


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: ich finde es geht auch ohne Alkohol...


Was wäre dein erster Gedanke, wenn du ein Kamel wärst ?


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ...
> Was wäre dein erster Gedanke, wenn du ein Kamel wärst ?




Ungefähr so: " Warum zum Teufel bin ich ein Kamel?!"^^


Woran denkst du als erstes nach dem Aufstehen?


----------



## Mindadar (12. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ungefähr so: " Warum zum Teufel bin ich ein Kamel?!"^^
> 
> 
> Woran denkst du als erstes nach dem Aufstehen?



Warum zum henker stehe ich schon wieder auf um zu nen kurs zu gehen der mir erklärt wie ich später nach dem kurs richtig mein arbeitsloses leben genieße.....



Glaubst du an etwas übernatürliches?


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

an Gott...

Glaubst du an das Paradies ?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (12. Januar 2010)

Punk/Oi/Screamo und son Zeugs

Welche ist für dich die allergeilste Liveband?


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> ...
> Welche ist für dich die allergeilste Liveband?



Fall Out Boy


Worauf freust du dich am meisten in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

> Worauf freust du dich am meisten in diesem Jahr?



Im Moment auf den Sommer, mit lauen Sommerabenden am See, Lagerfeuer und Grillen (obwohl ich eigentlich ein Wintermensch bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was ist deine grösste Sorge in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Aitaro (13. Januar 2010)

Ob ich meinen Job behalte. Vertrag läuft bald aus :X

Wann hattest du deine/n erste/n Freund/in?


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

> Wann hattest du deine/n erste/n Freund/in?



Mit 12 und es hielt 14 Tage *seufz*

Hast Du Dich getrennt oder der Partner/die Partnerin? Also beim letzten Mal, wenn es denn eins gab.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

freundin hat schluß gemacht ... 


beschreibe dein aussehen


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

> beschreibe dein aussehen



Normal^^ 
also, klein (1,68m), schlank, kurze rote Haare , grüne Augen, meistens schwarz gekleidet 

Wohnst Du in einer Kleinstadt oder Großstadt ? Und gefällt es Dir dort?


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Wohnst Du in einer Kleinstadt oder Großstadt ? Und gefällt es Dir dort?



In einer kleinen Kleinstadt^^ am Wochenende (Heimat ca.25k Einwohner) und in einer etwas größeren Kleinstadt  unter der Woche (Arbeitsort ca 42k Einwohner). Zu Hause gefällts mir immer noch am besten, auch wenn man am Wochenende manchmal echt langeweile hat^^


Wie lang hält deine Beziheung bereits bzw. wie lang hielt deine längste?


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

6 Monate war meine längste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wovort hast du am meisten Schiss ?


----------



## Resch (14. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ...
> Wovort hast du am meisten Schiss ?



In 2Jahren nicht zu wissen wie es weiter gehen soll, bzw. mit nichts dazustehen.



Was ist dein sehnlichster Wunsch?


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> In 2Jahren nicht zu wissen wie es weiter gehen soll, bzw. mit nichts dazustehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist dein sehnlichster Wunsch?


endlich mal reiten lernen

was wolltest du schon immer mal tun?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

ok da könnt ich 1000 sachen nennen und noch mehr aber ich wollt schon immer mal das kind aus der froop werbung schlagen :/

edit: und in einem katastrohpengebiet mal helfen das fänd cih nicht nur cool sondern das würd sogar noch ws birngen :>

wie würdest du deine kinder nennen (oder dein kind wenns nur eins wird)


----------



## Powerflower (15. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok da könnt ich 1000 sachen nennen und noch mehr aber ich wollt schon immer mal das kind aus der froop werbung schlagen :/
> 
> edit: und in einem katastrohpengebiet mal helfen das fänd cih nicht nur cool sondern das würd sogar noch ws birngen :>
> 
> wie würdest du deine kinder nennen (oder dein kind wenns nur eins wird)


darüber denk ich nach wenn ich ne frau hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ist dein lieblingslied? oder lieder wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand

Hättest du gerne öfter Sex ?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Sky and Sand
> 
> Hättest du gerne öfter Sex ?




Wer hätte das nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wann warst du das letzte mal viel zu betrunken?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Fasching das war schon sehr krass aber man könnte auch den geburtstag von nem freund in Dezember nehmen wobei da konnte ich sogar noch stehn was an fasching nimmer der fall war

Gehst du gern ins Kino?


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Oh ja ich liebe Kino!
War erst am Samstag wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Buch hast du als letztes gelesen?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

> Welches Buch hast du als letztes gelesen?



Cody McFayden "der Todeskünstler"

Wie würdest Du deine Computerkünste beschreiben ? Gut - sehr gut -mittelmässig ?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Wie würdest Du deine Computerkünste beschreiben ? Gut - sehr gut -mittelmässig ?



Würde sagen gut bis sehr gut. Habe zumindest bis jetzt jedes Problem lösen können^^ 


Was ist dein höchster Abschluss?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Realschulabschluß

Wie sieht deine Einrichtung aus? (bitte beschreiben)


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Cody McFayden "der Todeskünstler"
> 
> Wie würdest Du deine Computerkünste beschreiben ? Gut - sehr gut -mittelmässig ?



Ist das Buch gut? Habe nur die Blutlinie gelesen und fand das schon super. ^^


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Realschulabschluß
> 
> Wie sieht deine Einrichtung aus? (bitte beschreiben)



Hmmmm messy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schreibtisch, Kommode und Schrank mit vielen Biersorten und Masskrug und ein heiloses Durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist deine lieblings TV-Serie?


----------



## Tade (18. Januar 2010)

Hmmm die magsichen drei S! Simpsons, Southpark und Scrubs!!! Mehr guck ich eigentlich auch net^^

Wo hattest du dein letztes Date und wie war es?


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> Hmmm die magsichen drei S! Simpsons, Southpark und Scrubs!!! Mehr guck ich eigentlich auch net^^
> 
> Wo hattest du dein letztes Date und wie war es?



Bin ein Romantiker
das letzte Date war zuerst in einem Restaurant etwas essen dann ins Kino und zum Schluss noch in ner Disco, den entgültigen schluss verrat ich ned :-D und wie es war könnt ihr euch sicher denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war dein schönster Moment (WoW zählt nicht)?


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

michael92 schrieb:


> Ist das Buch gut? Habe nur die Blutlinie gelesen und fand das schon super. ^^



Joa- definitiv!"Psychofolter mit viel Blut"...wundert mich eigentl. das die Bücher nicht viel weit höher sind im Ranking.

btt:


> Was war dein schönster Moment (WoW zählt nicht)?



Die Geburt meiner Kinder!

Welche deutschsprachige Band magst um liebsten ?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

schwierige frage winipek :/

Ärzte, HSB (singen zwar auf englsich aber sind deutsche), *Equilibrium

*Mit welcher Tätigkeit verdienst du dein Geld?


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

> Mit welcher Tätigkeit verdienst du dein Geld?



Versicherungskauffrau ID (Innendienst)

Wo siehst Du dich in 20 Jahren? Haus und Familie oder doch vielleicht im Ausland, als aufstrebender Besserverdiener?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

in 20 jahren da bin ich dann 40 

hmm

Haus mit Frau und Kindern ist definitiv das was ich mir eher wünschen würde.

Magst du deinen Beruf? 


edit: mwahahah Zwischenposter


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Versicherungskauffrau ID (Innendienst)
> 
> Wo siehst Du dich in 20 Jahren? Haus und Familie oder doch vielleicht im Ausland, als aufstrebender Besserverdiener?



Ich hoffe mal, als aufstrebender Besserverdiener mit Haus und Familie :-P Ne ich weiß nicht so recht, ich werde mein Glück nach meiner Lehre wohl nochmal bei der Polizei versuchen.


Was würdest du in deinem Leben anders machen, wenn du eine Entscheidung nochmal treffen könntst?


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

> Magst du deinen Beruf?



Japp- könnt mir auch noch anderes vorstellen aber eigentl. bin ich zufrieden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Was würdest du in deinem Leben anders machen, wenn du eine Entscheidung nochmal treffen könntst?



Hmm..nur eine? Dann würde ich vermutlich so mit Beginn der Pubertät meine Einstellung zur Schule ändern und mich entscheiden doch am Unterricht teilzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was war der größte Fehler in deinem Leben?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

hmm ich könnt bücher schreiben über meine fehler weils einfach zu viele waren aber was war der größte?

Das mir Schule scheißegal war?
Das mri meine Mitmenschen scheißegal waren/sind?
Das ich nie ein Instrument gelernt hab?

Suchs dir aus

edit:

würdest du wenn du ejtzt chef der abteilung werden würdest in der du arbeitest, würdest du den führungsstil ändern?


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Würde eigentlich nix ändern, da unser Chef "soweit" in Ordnung ist.

Warst du schonmal im Krankenstand, obwohl du garnicht krank warst ? Wenn ja, warum ?


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

> Warst du schonmal im Krankenstand, obwohl du garnicht krank warst ? Wenn ja, warum ?



Ja klar- um endlich den schluss von nem spannenden buch zu lesen^^

Verstehst Du dich gut mit deinen Eltern?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

Selten :/

Isst du im Kino gerne Popcorn?


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Joa, aber noch lieber die geilen Nachos mit Käsesoße^^



Was macst du als erstes, wenns wieder sonnig und warm ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

reingehn und ventilator aufbaun

Wie würdest du deine Kinder nennen?


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ?
Stella und Joshua, wenns Junge und Mädchen werden.

Wie sind deine Arbeitszeiten? 



> Joa, aber noch lieber die geilen Nachos mit Käsesoße^^



Sind auch meine Favoriten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

Gleitzeit (nicht diese Semipornosendung auf Giga) d.h. ich kann meine Arbeitszeiten selbst bestimmmen aber muss halt ein gewisses soll erfüllen
aber meistens von 07:00-16:30

mein wunsch wäre aber 10:0-15:00 

:3 mwahhaha

ok also wie ist dein verhältniss zu deinem chef?


----------



## Winipek (20. Januar 2010)

> ok also wie ist dein verhältniss zu deinem chef?



Ganz gut - ich werd zwar immer bemitleidet, wegen meinem Chef-aber die Wahrheit ist , ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Wenn Du WoW spielst - welcher server und welchen charakter?


----------



## Resch (21. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du WoW spielst - welcher server und welchen charakter?



Shattrath, siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schurke Main , DK Tank Twink. Hab auch nochn Hexer und ein Druide, die sind aber mehr zum farmen als alles andere.

Worüber hast du zu letzt mal wieder richitg gelacht?


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

> Worüber hast du zu letzt mal wieder richitg gelacht?



Am Samstag, beim Trivial Pursuit spielen, da kam ich aus dem Lachen gar nicht mehr raus^^

Magst Du Brettspiele? Und wenn, welches besonders?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

MONOPOLY der klassiker halt ^^

wie sind deine arbeitszeiten (frage is zwar geklaut aber mir fällt nix ein)


----------



## Vudis (21. Januar 2010)

zwischen 7 und 20 Uhr

schaust du dir 20:15 Uhr Filme an? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

manchmal  

was machst du in deiner freizeit (alos keine besonderheiten sondern was du eigendlcih täglich nach der schule/arbeit machst)


----------



## Mindadar (21. Januar 2010)

In icq und msn chatten und dabei tv schauen ^.^


Was isst du am allerliebsten


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel Wiener Art mit Pommes, Ketchup und grünem salat (über das schnitzel natürlich eine Zitrone ausgepresst) 

hmmm ich krieg hunger *sabber* 



was war das ausergewöhnlichste was du in deinem leben bisher gemacht hast?


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

pöser Zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm- ich lag mal fast drei monate im Krankenhaus...zählt auch , oder ?

Was trinkst Du ma liebsten? Ein alkoholisches und ein alkoholfreies Getränk bitte ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

mwhahaha 

ok ähm am liebsten Nonalkoholische aber ab und zu mal n bier, met oder schnaps hat noch keinem geschadet. Die Menge machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war das größte Event das du mal besucht hast?


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Loveparade in Berlin

Welche Aufgabe müsstest Du in diesem Augenblick erledigen(vorraus gesetzt Du bist gerad bei der Arbeit), wenn Du nicht gerad hier im Forum rumschaust?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Ich müsste gerade die Austragungssysteme eines Pelletkessels von der Planungsunterlage (die ich vorher geändert habe) in die Montageanleitung übertragen 


Was war dein größter Schockmoment?


----------



## Winipek (21. Januar 2010)

Als das Krankenhaus anrief und man mir sagte, dass meine Mutter gerade verstorben sei.

Wie sehen deine Pläne für den Sommerurlaub aus? Reise geplant?


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖN

gehst du im Winter Ski fahren?


----------



## Resch (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ...
> gehst du im Winter Ski fahren?




Früher eigentlich 1mal im Jahr mit den Eltern, aber seit ich aus dem Alter "mit Eltern verreisen" raus bin kann ich mir das nicht mehr leisten, weil ich im Sommer schon immer eine Runde Urlaub mit meinen Freunden mache.

Wo stände deine Ferienvilla?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

Griechenland - Westpelopones die schönste gegend überhaupt (wenn der ganze müll nicht wäre :/ )

wohin würdest du gern mal in urlaub fliegen?


----------



## Resch (22. Januar 2010)

Mh...Auf die Malediven. Bin zwar eigentlich eher der Partymensch, aber einmal im Jahr so schön 1 Woche irgendwann nach dem Partyurlaub^^ am Strand relaxen.

Was ist dein Traumberuf?


----------



## michael92 (22. Januar 2010)

Mein Traumberuf ist Schreiner.

Was ist deine Lieblings Auto Marke?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

hmm ich fahr *mazda* aber ich fand den *ford* mustang schon immer todessexy :/

Wobei *Lotus* auch geil wär. 

ich sag mal Lotus!

würdest du gerne mal im Ausland arbeiten?


----------



## Winipek (22. Januar 2010)

Ja-gerne doch! Kanada, Australien, China-das würde mir schon gefallen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was war dein letzter Kinofilm und wie fandest Du ihn?


----------



## michael92 (22. Januar 2010)

Mein letzer Kinofilm war Old Dogs.
Sagen wie mal so ich bereue nicht das ich gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie trinkst du deinen Kaffee?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

so wie ich meine frauen mag

stark und schwarz nein quatsch ich trink nur tee und cappuccino

wo wohnst du? nicht die straße und hausnummer sondern halt ca. (die nächste größere ortschaft)


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

In der mitte von Thüringen, ca 40Km unter Erfurt.

Wie war dein Wochenende?


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Hab James Bond geguckt und bissl Spellfroce geguckta nsonst geschlafen sprich es war sehr ruhig^^

Weißt du schon was du nächstes Wochenende machst


----------



## michael92 (25. Januar 2010)

Nä hab noch keine Ahnung. Sehe dann am Donnerstag oder Freitag was ich machen werde. Spontan halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo würdest du gerne Ferian machen?


----------



## Winipek (26. Januar 2010)

Karibik- Robinson Club Ai


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welche Schuhe trägst Du gerad?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2010)

ne paar sneaker. seit 6 wochen denke ich drüber nach mir winterschuhe zu kaufen. aber ob es sich jetzt noch lohnt?

was hast du heute auf dem weg zur arbeit/schule/uni gehört (musik)?


----------



## Winipek (26. Januar 2010)

> was hast du heute auf dem weg zur arbeit/schule/uni gehört (musik)?



Moloko - Pearl Jam - Tomte

Bist Du Mützenträger oder nimmst Du die Kapuze, bzw. gar nichts?


----------



## michael92 (26. Januar 2010)

Habe immer eine Schwarze Bommel-Mütze an. Habe sie heute aber daheim vergessen. :'(


Da wir grad bei den Klammoten sind. Was für eine Art Hose trägst du?


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

michael92 schrieb:


> Habe immer eine Schwarze Bommel-Mütze an. Habe sie heute aber daheim vergessen. :'(
> 
> 
> Da wir grad bei den Klammoten sind. Was für eine Art Hose trägst du?



Eigentlich immer nur Jeans. Natürlich nicht zum Anzug oder sowas.


Trägst du Brille/Kontaktlinsen?


----------



## Winipek (26. Januar 2010)

> Trägst du Brille/Kontaktlinsen?



Nein 

Hast Du ein Piercing / Tattoo? Wenn wo / was


----------



## sympathisant (26. Januar 2010)

jugendsünde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was war dein erstes auto bzw. was wird dein erstes auto sein?


----------



## Breoal (26. Januar 2010)

Hab kein Auto, nur ein Motorrad: Kawasaki Ninja 250R
Schneit es bei euch auch so wie bei uns in der Schweiz?


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

Heute hat es im "mittleren Osten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch nicht geschneit. Es ist relativ freundlich, nur Arsch kalt.

Wann warst du das letzte mal in einem guten Restaurant?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

och zu weihnachtn Oma hat eingeladen in den Ratskeller hmm in Burgweinting ein sehr  gute Restaurant :3
Der grillteller leute SAUGEIL 

was isst du am liebsten?


----------



## Awadalla (27. Januar 2010)

Krautfleckerln, und am allerliebsten kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohnst du noch im Hotel Mama?


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

ja aber nur weil ich n neues auto kaufen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magst du deine arbeit?


----------



## Thuzur (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin froh das ich sie habe und gutes geld damit verdienen kann!

Mag Dein/e Partner/in WoW?


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

> Mag Dein/e Partner/in WoW?



Hat es selber gespielt aber seit 2 Monaten hat er keine Lust mehr dazu.

Wenn Du Wow gespielt hast, warum hast Du aufgehört?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

ich hatte irgendwann einfach kein bock mehr :/

frierst du auch grad so ? *weiterzitter*


----------



## sympathisant (28. Januar 2010)

überhaupt nicht. büro ist angenehm temperiert.

bist du ingame anders als im RL?


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

Siescher - das mit dem Wiederbeleben bekomm ich RL einfach nicht so hin *zwinker*
Ansonsten bin ich genauso liebenswür...ähhh..vorlaut, ironisch und besserwisserisch wie im RL^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist deine schlechteste Angewohnheit?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Narzissmus, Pessimistmus, Misantrophie, die Fähigkeit jeden in eine unglaublich schlechte Laune zu bringen und die Tatsache das ich alle Menschen um mich herum dazu bringen kann das sie an allem den Spaß verlieren.

Und das waren noch die guten eigenschaften von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das war ernst gemeint^^)

Magst du Komödien?


----------



## Winipek (28. Januar 2010)

> Magst du Komödien?



Nur die RL Komödien, da kann ich dann gut drüber lachen ^^...fällt glaub ich unter Schadenfreude


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist Du Markenbewusst, also kaufst hauptsächlich Markenbekleidung ein?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

Nein definitiv nicht außer Bandshirts fallen unter Markenkleidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist dein Lieblingsessen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

So, das ist aber jetzt der richtige Thread...
So Burger King Zeugs eben.
Hast du einen BMI über 23?


----------



## Resch (29. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, das ist aber jetzt der richtige Thread...
> So Burger King Zeugs eben.
> Hast du einen BMI über 23?



Nein laut der Seite hab ich einen von 21.

Was machst du heute Abend?


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

> Was machst du heute Abend?



Hmm...bin heute Zuhause, also bischen daddeln, wahrscheinlich einen Film schauen (inglorious bastards) und das wars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und was machst Du so heut abend?


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

Zocken, James Bond schauen, Billiard spielen, vll noch in ne Disco oder alternativ schlafen

wann machst du heute feierabend?


----------



## Resch (29. Januar 2010)

Ca. gegen 14.30Uhr.


Wie alt bist du?





Winipek schrieb:


> Hmm...bin heute Zuhause, also bischen daddeln, wahrscheinlich einen Film schauen (inglorious bastards)



Der Film ist so genial, ich liebe Tarantino Filme. Zu dem Film sag ich nur Bäääääärenjude^^

Brad Pit redet ganz normal und dann sagt er den Spitznamen mit rauer Stimme und zieht den übel lang^^, das war ungefähr so:

"Das ist Sergeant Donny Donowitz. Du kennst in wahrscheinlich besser unter seinem Spitznamen der Bääääääääärenjude"
Entweder sagst du mir jetzt was ich wissen will, oder ich rufe den "Bäääääääääärenjude" und der wird dir dann mit einem Baseballschläger deinen Schädel zu Brei schlagen!.


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

12 1/2 (auxh wenns mor keiner glaubt^^



Was hälst du von den Ärzten?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. Januar 2010)

Eine meiner Lieblingsbands (vorallem den 80er Kram)


Was hälst du von Scrubs?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Geniale Sendung ich komm leider viel zu selten dazu sie anzusehn^^

Wo warst du letztes Jahr in Urlaub oder hast du dich mit Balkonien begnügt.

Secret Question: glaubst du auch das Soldara älter als 12 ist :O


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

> Wo warst du letztes Jahr in Urlaub oder hast du dich mit Balkonien begnügt.



Bad Meingarten-hab mich schon letzte Woche bei der Familie beschwert ...nicht einmal verreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast du, wenn du dich schlafen legst eher kalte oder warme Füsse?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

EISKALT!

ich wickel meine füße jetzt immer in ne wolldecke ein bis se wieder warm sind :3

magst du Schnee?


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann bist Du heute aufgestanden?


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

6:04 gnaaaaaa -.- 

wann bist du gestern ins bett gegangen?


----------



## Winipek (1. Februar 2010)

23.30 Uhr

Wenn Du sport machst, welchen?


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Ja ich mache Sport, bin seit kurzem im lokalen Badminton Club

Was für einen Schulabschluss hast du? (Hochschule, Abi, Dr. etc. pp)


----------



## Quana (1. Februar 2010)

Abi, bin aber grad am studieren, könnte also noch mehr werden.

und du?


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Nur um diese Aussage gleich zu entschärfen ich bin Österreicher *g*

Hauptschulabschluss, Polytechnischer Lehrgang, Abgeschlossene Lehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du morgen in ein Land deiner Wahl reisen könntest, welches wäre es?


----------



## Soldier206 (1. Februar 2010)

Australien, da is es wärmer als hier^^


Wenn du jetzt die möglichkeit hättest ein instrument deiner wahl in nur 5Minuten zu lernen, welches wäre das?


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

(E-)Bass, wobei lernen übertrieben wäre, besser werden würde eher passen *g*



Du hast einen Wunsch frei, was willst du?


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Zufriedenheit

Auf welches Konzert/ Festival gehst Du als nächstes?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (2. Februar 2010)

Hurricane!

Vllt vorher noch zu Jennifer Rostock oder mal sehen..^^


Welches war dein erstes Konzert?


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Hehe - fahr auch zum Hurricane


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ufff..erstes Konzert ... ehrlich keine Ahnung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..erstes Festival weiss ich noch 
Bizarre in Köln


Welches Sternzeichen bist Du?


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Schütze

Was ist dein Chinesisches Sternzeichen


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin eine Ratte ..oO


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Und welches chinesische Sternzeichen ist Deins?


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Der stolze Drache wachte über mein Jahr, als ich geboren wurde *g*

Hast du einen Spitznamen und wenn ja, willst du ihn uns verraten?


----------



## Winipek (2. Februar 2010)

Mausi

Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (2. Februar 2010)

195 cm

Welche Band willst du aufm Hurricane UNBEDINGT sehen vom aktuellen Lineup?

[Ignite und Beatsteaks ftw] xD


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

BEATSTEAKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welches Spiel steht auf deiner Wunschliste ganz oben ?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn Addons auch zählen Dragon Age: Origins The Awakening und sonst Mass Effect 2

Wie würdest du dich selbst beschreiben (Charaktermässig)


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

http://www.luckysoul...23_111_112&BL=3 
Sternzeichen Ratte  triffts ganz gut , besser hätt ichs auch nicht beschreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welchen KLeidungsstil bevorzugst Du, bzw. was trägst Du im Moment?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Aktuell trage ich meine Arbeitshose, Arbeitsschuhe und den Pulli mit dem Firmenlogo, bevorzugt trage ich bequem Passende T-Shirts und Hosen mit vielen Taschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist deine Lieblings Wochenendbeschäftigung


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Unterschiedlich ...
Freitags  -   ausgehen 
Samstags - bischen daddeln
Sonntags - lesen - DVD schauen

Wohnst Du noch zu Hause oder eigene Wohnung/Haus?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Ich wohne noch daheim.

Was für eine Karriere strebst du an?


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Innendienstleiterin in einem großen Versicherungskonzern

Welchen Beruf übst Du aus?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Einzelhandelskaufmann, aktuell in der Zuschneiderei

Hast du Geschwister?


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

2 Brüder

Hast Du ein Geheimnis von dem niemand etwas weiss (ok-max. eine Person^^ )?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Jap, hab isch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast oder hattest du ein Tagebuch?


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Japp - mit 13-15 ^^

Was gefält Dir an Dir am besten an Dir (Aussehen , Charakterzug, besondere Fertigkeit -o.ä.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, mein leichter Hang zum Wahnsinn, meine Verrücktheit im Allgemeinen, oder mein Charakter an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welches ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Blau ansich ...

Gehst Du in die Sauna?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

War erst einmal, werd aber sicher wieder einmal in die Sauna gehen *g*


Was magst du lieber Sommer oder Winter?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Februar 2010)

Da ich erst 17 bin und noch Schüler, wohn ich noch bei meinen Eltern.

Wie viele Personen leben in deinem Haushalt?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Büserl zu spät Mankind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns im Haushalt sind 4 Personen, 1 Computer und 2 Fernseher


Was hättest du gerne für ein Auto?


----------



## Winipek (3. Februar 2010)

Wunsch oder Wirklichkeit ?
Wunsch - Porsch Cayenne ode Jeep Grand Cherokee


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was magst Du lieber Sommer oder Winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? (das nennt man Wiederverwertung^^)


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Sommer, ich hasse den Winter...

Was ist dein Heimatort?


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

Hoppegarten

Zu welcher Schule oder Arbeit gehst du?


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Luisenschule Kassel ( so ne arme Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Was machst du am liebsten während der Arbeit oder der Schule?


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Während der Arbeit am liebsten arbeiten, damit die Zeit vergeht, wenn nichts los ist: Buffed > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was machst du am liebsten während Schule/Arbeit


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Während der Arbeit am liebsten arbeiten, damit die Zeit vergeht, wenn nichts los ist: Buffed > all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich unterichte am liebsten in meinen  Adobe-Workshops.
Eher Ostsee oder Südsee?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Südsee..was fürne Frage^^

Ist bei euch auch schon seit mehreren Tagen schulfrei?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Frei? Was ist das, kann man das essen...?

Wirst du dieses Jahr in den Urlaub fahren?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Laut meines Bankberaters nicht ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Du Sommersprossen?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Nope, Sommersprossen hab ich kene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du für eine Augenfarbe?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Grün

Was würdest Du heute am liebsten machen (ein Tag -ein Wunsch)?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Jemand ganz besonderes Wiedersehen.


Musstest du schon einmal eine Strafe bezahlen?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Ohja...Parksünden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musstest Du schonmal zur Polizei, wegen ner Straftat?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Nein das ist mir bisher verschont geblieben *g*

Hast du eine Lieblingsband, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Beatsteaks

Welche Musikrichtung hörst Du?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

von Rock bis Heavy Metal ist alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In welchem Monat hast du Geburtstag?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Im März

Was machst Du als erstes, wenn Du heut nach Hause kommst?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Schuhe ausziehen, Duschen gehen, PC einschalten und Abendessen, in dieser Reihenfolge *g*

Fährst du gerne mit Öffis? *g*


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Nein *kreisch*

Wo wohnst Du (also nicht genau, welch nächst grössere Stadt,z.B.) ?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

Regensburg-Kelheim-Bad Abbach 

so da in der gegend^^



wann machst du heut feierabend?


----------



## Nawato (4. Februar 2010)

Da der gerade war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sitze ich hier und entspanne mich ...

Welches Essen hasst du am meisten?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Auf jeden Fall kein von mir bereits Konsumiertes, daher nehm ich jetzt einfach mal Stierzunge oder so *bläh*

Würdest du gerne den Job/ die Schule wechseln?


----------



## Nawato (4. Februar 2010)

Neeeeeee noch will ich nicht arbeiten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Horror oder SiFi Filme ?


----------



## Winipek (4. Februar 2010)

Horror definitiv

Was gab es heute bei dir zu Mittag ?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

Spätzle mit Soße

kaufst du oft bei Amazon ein?


----------



## Erha (4. Februar 2010)

Ne hab ich eigentlich erst einmal gemacht



Was hast du so fuer hobbies ausser PC ?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Badminton, Musik hören, Lesen, "Chillen" und ab und an mal die Sau rauslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon Pläne fürs Wochenende?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (4. Februar 2010)

Morgen nen Bierabend mitm Kumpel und Samstag DVD Abend mitn paar Mädels.

Hast du morgen auch Frei ?


----------



## Asayur (4. Februar 2010)

Schön wärs...



Bist du ein begeisterter Wintersportler?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Winter = ja; Sportler(in) = DEFINITIV NEIN

Welches Lied hast du als letztes gehört?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - Blow me away



Was ist dein Lieblingstier


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Hab nicht wirklich ein Lieblingstier, aber der Schneeleopard ist wunderschön.



Unabhängig vom Geld - Wo wärst du jetzt am liebsten?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Unabhängig von der Zeit: Zuhause im Bett *g*


Wann bist du heute aufgestanden?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Um 6 *ächtz*

wirst du heute abend weg gehn (also feiern, kino, o.ä.)


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Heute nicht, muss morgen arbeiten, morgen ist Ausgehzeit

Gehst du dieses Jahr auf ein Open Air?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

1????

Wacken, vll Summerbreeze, Rock am Berg, Feuertanzfestival, etc. 


hast du grad nen ohrwurm?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Jap, Breaking Benjamin - Follow, das schwirrt mir jetzt bis Mittag im Kopf rum, danach wird es von irgendwas abgelöst...

Auf einer Skala von 1-10 wie gerne hättest du jetzt frei?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

OVER NINETHOUSAND!!!!!!!!


wann machst du heute feierabend?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Hause gehen und Bioshock durchzocken, währenddessen Musik hören, im MSN und auf Buffed rumgammeln, das alles mit viel Kaffee *g*

Hast du ein eigenes Auto, wenn ja, was für eines


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Februar 2010)

Da ich erst 17 und leider noch immer schüler bin: Nein -.-*

Wie viele Stunden verbringst du täglich am Rechner?


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

Bürojob -täglich bis zu 5 Stunden

Wenn Du gerade isst , was denn?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hause gehen und Bioshock durchzocken, währenddessen Musik hören, im MSN und auf Buffed rumgammeln, das alles mit viel Kaffee *g*
> 
> Hast du ein eigenes Auto, wenn ja, was für eines


auf fragen antworten scheint nicht deine stärke zu sein -.-

ich hab grad pfälzer gegessen mit brezn und süßem senf :3

edit: ähhhhh amchst du im urlaub viele fotos???


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

wenn man ~ 400 Fotos in 5 Tagen viel nennt *gg*



Liest du im Moment ein Buch und wenn ja, was für eines?


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

Obsession -Simon Beckett

Bist Du ein Nacht - oder Tagmensch?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Nachtmensch

@LoD Warum denn, wo steht geschrieben, das meine Antwort aus einem Wort bestehen muss, wie lange meine Antwort ausfällt, ist doch meine Sache und Ja, das was ich geschrieben habe läuft gleichzeitig auf dem Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bist du ein Lottospieler?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Februar 2010)

Nacht nacht naaaaaaaaaaaaacht auf jeden fall naaaaaaahahahachtmensch!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



magst du regenwetter?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

LoD: Fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frage war bist du ein Lottospieler *g*

Naja, Regenwetter hat seinen Reiz, solange man es unter Dach verfolgen kann.

Hast du demnächst mal ein paar Tage frei?


----------



## Winipek (5. Februar 2010)

> Hast du demnächst mal ein paar Tage frei?



Ja - morgen und übermorgen <ggg>
aber an sonsten ist erstmal Durststrecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehst Du Karneval feiern?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Nur Faschingssamstag (dafür bereits während der Arbeit, kommt eh nie jemand vorbei *g*) und Faschingsdienstag

Selber ein Faschingsnarr, oder wie?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Kann man nicht unbedingt behaupten. *gg*


Was war dein peinlichstes Faschingskostüm?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Jester, blöderweise ist es gaaaaanz leicht eingerissen...



Was ist dein Lieblingsbuch?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Hab kein einzelnes Lieblingsbuch, aber "Chemie des Todes" von Simon Beckett gehört zu meinen Favoriten.



Was für ein Menü würdest du gerne mal für dich kochen lassen?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

<- minimalist, isst alles, Hauptsache viel *g*

Hier kommt die ein Tag, ein Wunsch Frage:
Was würdest du dir Wünschen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Am Montag nicht nach Wien zurück zu müssen.


Welches Land würdest du gerne mal bereisen?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Neuseeland



Was ist/sind dein/e Lieblings -Film/ - Spiel/ -Buch Charakter/e?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Puh ... da gibts ne Menge ... die mir gerade einfallen:
Film: Joker (Batman the Dark Knight)
Game: Albert Wesker (Resident Evil); Vergil (Devil May Cry 3)
Buch: Gideon, Rio, Nikolai (Lara Adrian Serie)



Wovor hast du Angst?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Höhenangst, ganz dolle sogar



Und wovor hast du Angst?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Hornissen <-- fiese Biester ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Welchen/Welche Schauspieler/in würdest du gerne mal persönlich kennen lernen und warum?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Adam Sandler, um ihm für seine gefühlten 25 Mio Underdog Filme eine reinzuhauen *fg*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was war der schlechteste Witz, den du je gehört hast?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Kennst du den 1 Sekunden-Witz? .... schon vorbei.




Was ist einer der besten Witze, die du je gehört hast?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Den darf ich aus Netiquette Gründen hier nicht Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Würdest du dich selbst als Scherzbold bezeichnen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Nope, eigentlich nicht.



Was war für dich einer der wichtigsten Augenblicke in deinem Leben?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Die Erkentniss, dass man das Schicksal selbst in die Hand nehmen muss



Was Ärgert dich am meisten?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Im Moment?
Hab vor kurzem gelesen, dass es manche Spinner gibt, die sich selbst vor Publikum verletzen und das dann als Kunst angesehen wird, während jeder andere Mensch, den man dabei erwischt zum Psychiater geschickt wird.




Selbe Frage zurück. Was ärgert dich am meisten?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Die Angewohnheit unserer Medien, Fakten solange zu zerschnippeln, bis das rauskommt was uns als Nachrichten präsentiert wird.



Erzähl uns von einem deiner schönsten Momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

Als ich in dem Game Lucifers Call endlich diesen *censored* fliegenden, roten Drachen Samael nach geschätzten zwei Tagen des Fluchens und des Sterbens ENDLICH besiegt hatte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Okay, ich weiß, das wird langweilig, aber ich musste da echt nachdenken, deswegen stell ich dir jetzt (zum letzten mal, versprochen) nochmal die selbe Frage.
Was war einer deiner schönsten Momente?


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Jeweils das kennenlernen, von zwei sehr guten Freunden...



Auf was freust du dich in nächster Zeit?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Auf (wenn man die Uhrzeit bedacht) heute Abend.



Was war der Kinobesuch, der dir am besten im Gedächtnis geblieben ist?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Wer jetzt lacht, wird gesteinigt! ......P.S. Ich liebe dich.....

Welche Filme willst du dir dieses Jahr ansehen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Alice im Wunderland von Tim Burton; Prince of Persia natürlich und sonst weiß ich noch keinen




Mit welchem Tier würdest du dich vergleichen und warum?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Das ist eine sehr schwierige Frage.... Am ehesten mit einem Fuchs, altklug, ein wenig verschlagen, hi und da ein wenig gierig und ab und an einsamer Jäger

Kurzer auszug aus der Bedeutung des Fuchses dazu:

Fuchs In Europa ist der Fuchs hauptsächlich aus Tierfabeln bekannt: Er wird als schlau - die Redewendung "schlau wie ein Fuchs" verweist darauf - als verschlagen, habgierig und falsch bezeichnet wird. Einerseits rettet er sich selbst durch seine Schlauheit, andererseits verhilft ihm seine Verschlagenheit dazu, von anderen zu profitieren. Oft leisten ihm jedoch andere Tiere Widerstand und er ist am Ende der Geprellte. Kann er ein Ziel nicht erreichen, erfindet er für sein Unvermögen tröstliche Ausreden: Trauben, die er z.B. plötzlich als sauer bezeichnet, hängen in Tat und Wahrheit für ihn unerreichbar hoch. 

 Welches Tier *wärst *du gerne?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Ein Wolf - immer im Gesellschaft, endlose Wiesen zum Laufen und ein dickes Fell für die Nacht und den Winter.




Welcher der Smilies hier gefällt dir am besten?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Das wiederum ist einfach:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was würdest du ändern, wenn du könntest?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Die Erdbeben in Haiti, sie hätte es nie gegeben, ach und nimm Kathrina und die ganzen anderen Katastrophen gleich mit dazu.



Was war als kleines Kind dein Traumberuf?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Ganz Subtil, Automechaniker, leider war der Chef meiner ersten Schnupperstelle ein...naja, auf jedenfall hat ich danach keine lust mehr auf Mechanikern



Hast du einen Lieblingspoeten/dichter/autor?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

Lieblingsdichter: Christian Morgenstern, Heinz Erhart, Erich Kästner
Lieblingsautor ... zu viele um sie alle aufzuschreiben *gg*



Hast du ein Lieblingsgedicht?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Der Erlkönig (nein ich kann es nicht komplett auswendig *g*)



Was ist dein Lieblingsgericht?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

puh ... schwer, da gibts ne ganze Menge wie z. B.: Schnitzel und Kartoffelsalat




Von welchem alkoholischen Teufelszeug wirst du am schnellsten betrunken?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Schnaps, gib mir zwei und ich kann nicht mehr sprechen *g*



Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

im Moment Eistee Zitrone *gg*




Hast du ein Lieblingswort?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Sogar zwei in Kombination: Ned odr (Nicht oder)


Von welchem Baum aus dem Baumhoroskop bist du gefallen?
http://www.josy.at/schau/baumhoroskop/baumhoroskop.html


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Die HAselnuss
http://www.josy.at/schau/baumhoroskop/haselbaum.html

Und welcher Baum bist Du?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin unter der Hagebuche geboren
http://www.josy.at/schau/baumhoroskop/hagebuche.html (Es erstaunt mich immerwieder, wie viel davon doch stimmt)

Bist du abergläubisch?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube an garnichts.

Glaubst du an eine uns höher gestellte Macht (wie ihr es nennt einen "Gott")?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Erstens: Ich zähle mich nicht zu ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Antwort: Es ist möglich, dass es eine höhergestelle Macht gibt, die alles so in die Wege geleitet haben könnte,
wobei glauben hierran für mich schon zu definitiv ist, ich bin bereit davon auszugehen, dass alles seinen Ursprung
durch eine Fügung hatte, allerdings bin ich mit der Wissenschaftlichen Theorie, dass alles ein Zufall war genau so zufrieden.

Wohnst du in einem Haus oder einem Wohnblock?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

In einem Haus.



Welche Sprache findest du vom Klang her am schönsten?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Esperanto



Was für Sprachen beherrscht du?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Deutsch, Plattdeutsch und Englisch ..in der Reihenfolge^^

Was für ein Haustier hast Du, bzw. würdest Du dir holen?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte gerne Chinchillas die sind einfach zu putzig *g*



Bist du ein Tierlieber Menschh?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Denke schon ...hab ja ein paar Tiere^^und ich hoffe die sagen ich bin tierlieb^^

Hast Du gerad Langeweile?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Geht so, Musik +Buffed.de sind recht gute Langeweile Killer *g*



Hättest du gedacht, dass du den Samstag Nachmittag auf Buffed verbringst?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Löl- nee ..^^ist eigentlich meine "Tummelplattform" während der Arbeitszeit^^

Wie ist das Wetter gerad bei Dir?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Bei uns hats eine schöne graue Wolkendecke :/



Bist du ein humorvoller Mensch?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Auf jedenfall^^wäre ich sonst hier? *zwinker*

Was hast Du heut am Samstag vor?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend ist das Monsterkonzert in einer Stadt in der nähe.



Lebst du auf dem Land oder in der Stadt?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Hmm..ich bin der Meinung auf dem Land^^ ist aber eine Stadt mit 55 k Einwohner ^^

Wie sieht deine Frisur aus?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Akzeptabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Kurze, blonde Haare, vorne ein wenig aufgestellt und mit etwas Chaoslook versehen *g*



So, mir gehen die Fragen aus, ich nehm welche von den vorderen Seiten *g*
Welchen Schauspieler würdest du gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Kann man Quentin Tarantino als Schauspieler betiteln?..hmm..aber den würd ich gern treffen^^

Bist Du ein loyaler Mensch?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Denjenigen, die sich meine Loyalität "verdient" haben, steh ich immer zur Verfügung.



Mit was für einem Tier würdest du dich am ehesten vergleichen?


----------



## Winipek (6. Februar 2010)

Mit einer Katze - unabhängig und/aber schmusig , wenn sie will und ziehmlich neugierig^^

Was ist deine schlechteste Angewohnheit?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Meine Jähzornigkeit, wenn ich zu viel getrunken habe und meine Besserwisserei unabhängig vom Alkoholpegel



Was ist deine beste Angewohnheit


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Februar 2010)

Das ich für meine Freunde immer da bin und man mit mir über alles reden kann


Wer ist dein Lieblingssänger und in welcher Band ist er?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Marko von Poets of the Fall, geniale Stimme



Wer ist dein Lieblingsschauspieler?


----------



## Nawato (6. Februar 2010)

Hab keinen wirklichen...

Was machst du am liebsten nach der Arbeit/Schule ?


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Gemütlich ein wenig Musik hören und ein wenig am PC versumpfen *g*



Wie heisst dein Stammlokal fürs "Feierabendbier"?


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Ja, ca. 6 Personen *g*



Hattest du schonmal einen Filmriss?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

jap an meinem 18ten^^

wann warst du das letzte mal richtig feiern?


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Vor ca. 3 Wochen - war eine Geburtstagsparty

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Blau (und schwarz)

hast du dich heute schon über irgendwas aufgeregt?


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Jap sehr stark sogar *g*


Hast du dich heute schon über etwas so richtig gefreut?


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Nö-leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würdest Du dir ein Haus kaufen oder eher eine Eigentumswohnung?


----------



## Haramann (8. Februar 2010)

Da ich noch jugendlich optimistisch bin, sag ich mal ein Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In paar Jährchen sieht die Welt wohl anders aus aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


`Hast du heute schon Zähnegeputzt *gg*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

HMM Haus bauen würd ich gern irgendwann in der Zukunft ^^

edit: jo hab isch :>

Hast du schon mal das dringende Bedürfniss verspührt einen deiner arbeitskollegen zu erwürgen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Ist es schlimm, wenn ich mit "Ja, andauernd" antworte?


Hast du heute schon jemand in den Arm genommen xD


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Einen? Mehrere xD

Wann hst Du das nächstemal Urlaub?


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Sonne anfängt die Erde zu verdunkeln und das letzte Gericht stattfindet...


Was ist dein Urlaubsziel dieses Jahr?


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Schön braun werden und entspannen...

Bist Du noch in anderen Foren unterwegs?


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, im LoK (Legacy of Kain Board) aber hauptsächlich um meinen Gedichte Thread (der nun auch den Weg in dieses Forum gefunden hat) zu Pflegen.

Bist du noch auf anderen Foren unterwegs ausser auf Buffed?


----------



## Winipek (8. Februar 2010)

Nope...geht doch nix übers buffed-Forum ^^

Bist Du Links- oder Rechtshänder?


----------



## Awadalla (8. Februar 2010)

Rechtshänder

Wechselst du täglich die Unterwäsche?


----------



## Luilu (8. Februar 2010)

ja (irgendwie kann man da nicht viel mehr zu sagen)

wolltest du schonmal jemanden heiraten? (Sandkastenlieben zählen nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Asayur (8. Februar 2010)

Bis jetzt eigentlich noch nicht, das wäre vermutlich alles überstürzt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du für Hobbies?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Als grösstes Hobby könnte man bei mir das Lesen und Führen meiner umfangreichen Bibliothek nennen^^

Hmm...warst Du schon mal in der Zeitung (mit Bild) und warum?


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Jap, wegen einem Partypic, war saukomisch, konnte ich mir ne Woche in der Firma anhören^^ 

Hast du dir Ziele für gesteckt?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Für was? Aber generell steck ich mir eigentlich keine Ziele.

Bist Du der Meinung Hartz 4 sollte aufgestockt werden, oder eher gekürzt?


----------



## Asayur (9. Februar 2010)

Meinte für heute... naja, btt:

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir egal, ich hab damit soviel zu tun, wie Pinguine mit der Sahara *g*

Bist du ein Fan von Talkshows?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Achso- für heute schon^^ Schreibtisch leer bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Talkshows...hmm...manchmal bleib ich schon hängen beim zappen, bis das dann mit dem Fremdschämen los geht und ich nicht länger hinschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Welches Lied magst Du überhaupt nicht ?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

Lady gaga pokerface *kotz*

hast du viele DVDs zu hause?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Nö- ca. 20 ..ich schau mir Filme nicht gern zweimal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bekommst Du heute noch Besuch von Freunden?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

vermutlich ja außer mien arztbesuch dauert länger als geplant (drecks wartezeiten)

gehst du heute noch  spazieren?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Japp- zwangsläufig *gg* der arme Hund muss ja auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist Du heute gut- oder eher schlechtgelaunt?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

schlecht gelautn mit tendenzen in richtung depri

wann machst du heute feierabend


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Um 16.30 Uhr - Mist, das klingt irgendwie immernoch extrem lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum musstest Du das letzte mal zum Arzt?


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

16 Uhr, wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du denn so an den Karnevalstagen?

Edit: slow Lari is slow -.-


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Das gleiche wie immer - hier wird kein Karneval gefeiert.

Findest Du auch, das es im buffed Forum ruhiger geworden ist?


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

Da ich zum Großteil im WoW Forum rumhänge eher nicht, giftet sich immer noch jeder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ist denn deine Einstellung zu Schnee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Ich liebe Schnee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich weiss das mir das jetzt der ein oder andere übel nimmt ^^

Hast Du irgendwelche Allergien?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Ja, weiß nichmehr wieviele es sind, aber GRasallergien und den ganzen Dreck hab ich schon ewig :/.
Magst du mich? (Bitte ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Februar 2010)

nein 

wie findest du social networks?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Ganz nett - kurzweilig zum durchstöbern

Hast Du dort ein Profil?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ganz nett - kurzweilig zum durchstöbern
> 
> Hast Du dort ein Profil?



Ja.
Meinst du es ernst LoD?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schlecht gelautn mit tendenzen in richtung depri
> 
> [...]



Ich verweis mal dezent  in Richtung der weiter oben gegebenen Antwort @Alko
Was hast Du denn da erwartet ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn das deine Frage ist... ein "ja" XD.
Kennste Rage against the Machien und findest du sie gut?


----------



## Winipek (9. Februar 2010)

Die neuen Sachen mag ich nicht so - die früheren hab ich gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für ein Fahrrad besitzt Du? (Fahrradtyp und Farbe


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Awadalla (9. Februar 2010)

Hab kein Fahrrad (Sport ist Mord )

Hast du Haustiere, und wenn welche und wieviele?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

nein


hast du pflanzen an deinem arbeitsplatz?


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Ja eine...sieht ganz schön traurig aus *schnief**kannewasserspendier*

Schneit es bei euch auch schon wieder?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

heute morgen schon jetzt aber nicht mehr

gießt du deine pflanzen auch regelmäßig?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (10. Februar 2010)

Nein, die bekommt nur all 2-3 Monate mal was. XP


Geht dir der Tag heute auch so auf die Nerven wie mir?


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Nö - ich hab heute aber auch extrem gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welchen Smiley findest Du am blödsten?


----------



## Luilu (10. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du schonmal deine Kontaktlinsen falschrum reingetan?


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Hab keine, aber wenn ich welche hätte, vermutlich andauernd *g*

Auf einer Skala von 1-10 (10 ist das beste) wie ist deine heutige Laune?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

- 90000!!!!/10 

hattest du heute schon streit mit deinem chef/lehrer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Ne, ich wurde aber am Freitag wirklich grundlos angeschrien. -.-
Weißt du mind. 5 Bedeutungen für das Wort fides ohne nachzuschauen?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

fides?

hab ich noch nie gehört

freust du dich heute schon auf den feierabend?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Februar 2010)

Bedeutungen: Glauben, Meinung, Treue, Schutz, Verlässlichkeit, Vertrauen
Ich hab schon Feierabend!
Freust du dich auf Weihnachten?


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2010)

Och nee...jedesmal so viele geschenke kaufen.. und die kälte..

das einzige geile ist Glühwein!


----------



## Awadalla (10. Februar 2010)

Glühwein?

Pfui Teufel, ich habe meinen letzten am Christkindlmark hinter den Stand geleer weil er so grauslich war.


Wie oft setzt du dein Betriebssystem im Jahr neu auf?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2010)

zu XP zeiten 4-5 mal 

mit win7 bis jetzt noch kein einziges mal 


was machst du am nächsten WE?


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Birthdayparty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magst Du surfen im Winter?


----------



## Asayur (10. Februar 2010)

Surfen? Welches, das mit Wasser oder das mit Internet *g*, mit Wasser: hab ich noch nicht, bei Internet, jap, was soll man den sonst tun *g*

Was ist deine Lieblingspflanze


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Die Palme (also die die man auf irgendwelchen karibikinseln findet) und warum?

weil man die auf karibikinseln findet und genau das will ich jetzt grad hin Oo

wie lange hast du heute zur arbeit gebraucht?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Gute 20 min, muss aktuell über die Dörfer fahren und jemand mitnehmen.

Wie oft hast du hetue andere Verkehrsteilnehmer verflucht?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

genau 1 mal und zwar den drecksack der mit 30 auf der landstraße gefahren ist -.-



was  war dein erstes computerspiel?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Milipede und Centipipede für Gameboy


Wann hast du deinen ersten Computer/ Handheld oder deine erste Konsole bekommen?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

als ich in die Realschule kam hab ich n Gameboy bekommen :3 mit Pokemon und der roten Edition :>

was wirst du heute mittag essen?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

*[font="""]Nudelsuppe mit Würstel[/font]**[font="""]*****[/font]**[font="""]Tiroler Gröstl mit Spiegelei &[/font]**[font="""]Krautsalat.[/font]*[font="""]*Zum Dessert ein Apfel** 

nur den Apfel lass ich weg

Gehst du Essen, oder nimmst du immer was mit?*[/font]


----------



## Mankind.WWE (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich 9 Stunden Unterricht hab, geh ich meist zum Dönerladen meines Vertrauens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mecces oder Burger King?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Burger King (auch wenn es in der nähe keinen gibt *heul*)


Am Wochenende lieber Fast Food, oder selber kochen?


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

FAST FOOD

Was lieber ? Chinesisch oder italienisch?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Chinesisch natürlich *g*


Freust du dich schon aufs Wochenende *g*


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Türlich ^^

Was hast Du vor am Wochenende?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Noch gar nichts, das wird spontan Entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wird es bei dir ein Party Wochenende oder ein ruhiges Chill Wochende?


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Party Wochende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freundin hat Geburtstag, sie wird endlich volljährig ..21.^^

Hattest Du schon mal nen Unfall? Und wenn ja, was für einen


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Auto vs. Hoftor und Auto vs Auto allerdings nur lack 

welche farbe haben die wände in deinem wohnzimmer


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Eine Seite dunkelrot, die restlichen Wände helles apricot.

Warst Du schon mal auf einem Konzert von Paul Kalkbrenner?


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. Februar 2010)

Paul Wer...?^^

Hast du ein Herz für Raucher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Selbst Raucher *g*


Trinkst du ab und an zuviel?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Nö, ich trinke eigentlich gar nicht (bin 16, es is schon zu spät damit anzufangen XD).
Hattesst du schon eine Nahtoderfahrung?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Nein glücklicherweise nicht.

Hattest du schonmal einen längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Februar 2010)

Nein, ich hab mir noch nie was gebrochen oder etwas schlimmeres gehabt.
Magst du TDG? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Die Antwort auf diese Frage sollte dir klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jap, I`m lovin it (Dadadada)

Was ist deine absolut bevorzugte Musikrichtung?


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Kommt auf die Situation an...an einem Partywochenende gerne Techno, so nebenbei ganz gerne deutscher Indie-Rock ala Tocotronic/Tomte o.ä.

Telefonierst Du gerne?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Nö, bin lieber in Messengern/Foren und per Sms unterwegs.

Was würdest du jetzt gerne tun.


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte, jemanden gehörig meine Meinung sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du jetzt gerne machen?^^


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Feierabend machen und nach Hause gehen.

Bist du ein Morgenmuffel?


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Nee- total der Frühaufsteher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weisst Du wofür dieser Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  steht?


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich das wüsste... ich schätze mal für einen Hai *g*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaubst du, dass dieser jemals funktionieren wird? *g*


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

?! ich kann da leider kein Bild sehen (oder ist es das,was du wissen willst , die Funktion des Bilder posten -ob die je wieder funktionieren wird? ich glaube nein^^)

HAst Du schon mal vor Freude geweint?


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Nein vor Freude musste ich noch nie heulen, vllt mal ein zwei Freudentränen, aber richtig geheult nicht...


Wie lange musst du heute noch arbeiten?


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Bis 13 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Du Dir schon mal die Haare gefärbt?


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Zählen rote Haarspitzen, dank einer Platzwunde am Kopf auch als färben? *g*


Trägst du lange oder kurze Haare?


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Kurz

Hast Du Geschwister? Und wenn, jünger oder älter?


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Ich habe einen jüngeren Bruder, der grade im "schlimmen Alter" ist (pubertät *g*)



Was ist das erste, das du heute zu Feierabend machst?


----------



## Winipek (12. Februar 2010)

Essen - also nach dem ich nach Hause gefahren bin, meine Jacke und Schuhe ausgezogen hab^^

Hast Du schon mal im Krankenhaus gelegen ?


----------



## Awadalla (12. Februar 2010)

Ja, 14 Tage nach einem Nasenbeinbruch

Hast du schon mal die Schule geschwänzt?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2010)

Natürlich sogar öfters^^ Aber nur wenn ich nichts wichtiges verpassen würde.

Wie hast du dein Wochenende verbracht?


----------



## Asayur (15. Februar 2010)

Am Samstag war Faschingsparty in einem Ort in der Nähe und Sontag hab ich einen Filmetag eingelegt, war sowohl Samstag als auch Sontag klasse *g*



Lass dich von einer Person in deiner Nähe, die dich kennt kurz beschreiben und schreibe es hier rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (15. Februar 2010)

Intelligent, charmant, romantisch, ein echter Gentleman. (Quelle: Soladra)

Was ist dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Nuggi77 (15. Februar 2010)

HipHop Hood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf was hast du grade Hunger?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Nuggi77 schrieb:


> HipHop Hood
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mh auf Nudeln in Käsesahnesauce...mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Wohin fährst/gehst/fliegst du in deinem Sommerurlaub?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (17. Februar 2010)

Meinen Garten

Welchen Beruf übst du aus?


----------



## fayza (20. Februar 2010)

----------

momentan "Mami"....


Besitzt du ein Haustier?


----------



## Sorja (20. Februar 2010)

Ja gleich 5 Kaninchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Fienchen, Jeanny, Naseweiß, Cooper und Joker)


Rauchst du??


----------



## Asayur (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, schon ewig lange *g*

Gehst du demnächst auf ein Konzert, wenn ja welches.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (21. Februar 2010)

"Konzert" nicht direkt, aber zum Hurricane.

Welcher ist der letzte Film den du gesehen hast?


----------



## Winipek (21. Februar 2010)

"Film" nicht direkt...die Serie Torchwood-die hab ich zuletzt geschaut ^^

Wie findest Du "Torchwood" oder "Dr. Who"?


----------



## Resch (22. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> "Film" nicht direkt...die Serie Torchwood-die hab ich zuletzt geschaut ^^
> 
> Wie findest Du "Torchwood" oder "Dr. Who"?



Torchwood sagt mir jetzt auf anhieb grad nix aber "Dr. Who" hab ich immer gerne geschaut^^

Mit welchem Fortbewegungsmittel bewegst du dich am liebsten fort?


----------



## Winipek (22. Februar 2010)

Mit dem Flugzeug - ich liebe das Fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für ne Farbe hat dein Pullover heut ?


----------



## Resch (23. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Mit dem Flugzeug - ich liebe das Fliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eher eine Pullover-Jacke. Schwarz mit grauen Streifen und einem weißen Schriftzug.

Was waren deine ersten Gedanken heut Morgen als du an den Tag gedacht hast?


----------



## Winipek (23. Februar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Eher eine Pullover-Jacke. Schwarz mit grauen Streifen und einem weißen Schriftzug.
> 
> Was waren deine ersten Gedanken heut Morgen als du an den Tag gedacht hast?



"Mist, ich möcht liegen bleiben - warum ist heut nicht Samstag?"

Welchen Kaugummi bevorzugst Du? Mit Frucht- oder Pfefferminzgeschmack?


----------



## Winipek (23. Februar 2010)

Mist Lag


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Pfefferminzgeschmack?

Schläfst du auf der rechten/linken Seite oder auf dem Bauch/Rücken?


----------



## Winipek (24. Februar 2010)

Rechts oder auf dem Bauch 

Wie viel kg wiegst Du?


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Irgendwas zwischen 73 und 76Kg. (Bin aber auch knapp 1,90^^)

Was machst du in 76Min und 31Sekunden?^^


----------



## Winipek (24. Februar 2010)

Da komm ich von der Mittagspause wieder -also jetzt ^^

Hast Du eine Lieblingsfernsehserie?


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Mh nicht nur eine...aber am liebsten wohl Scrubs. 	

(Ein bissl schäm ich mich ja ich schau auch noch verdammt gerne LOST :-P)


Was gabs schönes zum Mittag?^^


----------



## Winipek (24. Februar 2010)

Musst dich doch nicht schämen ^^

Zu Mittag gab es Schnitzel mit Rahmsoße und Salzkartoffeln.

Was gab es bei Dir heut ? Oder isst Du erst am Abend warm?


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Krautspätzle mit Kartoffelsalat und Eis als Nachtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist du öfters Warm am Abend, oder doch kalte Küche, oder gar garnix?


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Mehr kalt als warm da ich keine Lust habe für mich was zu kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hast du schon mal illegale Drogen konsumiert?


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Öhm, werd ich dann verhaftet-IP zurück verfolgt und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
OK- ich oute mich ...ja

Benutzt Du einen Regenschirm oder nur die Kaputze?


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Je nachdem wie doll es regent würd ich sagen :-P


Welchen Sport magst du am liebsten?


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Ich geh ganz gerne Laufen (Joggen) aber so im TV ...da fällt mir nüscht ein.

Welche Sportart magst Du überhaupt nicht?


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

*Golf*
​


_welches Duschgel und welches Schampoo, wie auch Deo, benutzt du am liebsten?_


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

lyluna22 schrieb:


> _welches Duschgel und welches Schampoo, wie auch Deo, benutzt du am liebsten?_




Duschdas for Men^^
Axe Deo


Welche Haarfarbe hast du und ist dies deine natürliche bzw. welche ist deine natürliche Haarfarbe?


----------



## asterodeia (25. Februar 2010)

Aktuell mittelbraun, ist aber gefärbt. Meine natürliche Haarfarbe ist dunkelblond.



Welches ist dein Lieblingsbuch und wie oft hast du es schon gelesen?


----------



## Da_Profet (26. Februar 2010)

Eisenhorn.
Ist ne Warhammer 40k Geschichte, die aus 3 Büchern besteht. (gibts aber als Omnibus in einem Buch).
Gelesen hab ich das 4 oder 5 mal. grad letzte Woche wieder fertig geworden.
Das Buch is ein muß für jeden Warhammer 40k fan (so wie alles andere von Dan Abnett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Welche Hobbys, die nicht vor dem PC stattfinden, hast du?


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

> Welche Hobbys, die nicht vor dem PC stattfinden, hast du?



Eindeutig >Lesen

Raucher oder Nichtraucher?


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

Nichtraucherin

Lieber Laptop oder PC?


----------



## fayza (27. Februar 2010)

Laptop


..Was würdest du vorziehen? -Hotel-Urlaub auf Malle

 	-mit dem Wohnmobil nach Norwegen


----------



## lyluna22 (27. Februar 2010)

_mit dem wohnmobil nach norwegen


KarnevAL oder Halloween?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_​


----------



## Resch (2. März 2010)

Natürlich Karneval...da gibts mehr zu feiern als bei Halloween.

Was ist dein Traumberuf und übst du diesen aus ?


----------



## Skyler93 (3. März 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Natürlich Karneval...da gibts mehr zu feiern als bei Halloween.
> 
> Was ist dein Traumberuf und übst du diesen aus ?



Traumberuf i-was wo ich viel geld scheffel und wenig mache XD und nein tu ich nicht ausüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du dich schonmal für etwas richtig schämen müssen? und wenn ja für was ?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Natürlich, mir fällt grad ein ich bin mal total besoffen in einem Club auf dem Tisch eingeschlafen und beim raus gehen umgefallen. Das war schon recht peinlich als mir das erzählt wurde.

Auf was freust du dich zur Zeit am meisten?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

auf den 19. März, wenn ich mit einer guten Freundin und deren Schwester
auf das 30 Seconds to Mars Konzert gehe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Worüber hast du dich das letzte Mal so richtig geärgert?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Über die Umstände, dass mein Computer vergessen hat, den USB 2.0 Host Controller zu installieren, bzw. dessen Treiber, hab jetzt ein knappes halbes jahr mich mit 1.1 USB Ports rumgeärgert, weil ich den Fehler nicht fand -.-

Was würdest du jetzt am liebsten tun?


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

Zuhause auf dem Sofa sitzen.

Hast Du einen Freund/ Freundin?


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Nope zur Zeit nicht.

Welche Augenfarbe hast du?


----------



## Winipek (9. März 2010)

Grün

Welche Schuhgrösse hast Du?


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

35-36

wie lang sind deine haare?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Bis zum Ellbogen.


Welche Haarfarbe denkst du würde dir stehen und welche hast du?


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> Welche Haarfarbe denkst du würde dir stehen und welche hast du?



Da ich schon sovieles hatte kann ich nur aus erfahrung reden, und pink soll mir ja stehen, aber zur zeit hab ich sie nicht gefärbt, also nachtschwarz


Bekommst du hunger wenn dir langweilig ist?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Jap, oder wenn mir nicht langweilig ist, oder zwischen dem Essen, ganz wichtig nach dem Essen, naja eigentlich immer hungrig *g*

Bist du ein/e Naschkater/katze xD?


----------



## Winipek (10. März 2010)

Überhaupt nicht - weder Süssigkeiten noch süsse Getränke.

Was gibt es heute bei Dir zu Mittag?


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

Irgendeine Suppe von gestern, aber Bro bringt heute Abend Burger mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Boah jetzt hab ich hunger wegen dir >.<

WoW: Nah- oder Fernkämpfer? Was findest du cooler?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Da ich einen Schurken Main mäßig spiele und mein Twink ein DK ist dürfte sich das wohl erübrigt haben.

Was ist der letzte Traum an den du dich erinnern kannst?


----------



## Winipek (10. März 2010)

Das ich in ein riesiges Gutshaus gezogen bin, in dem vorher ältere Leute gewohnt haben und das ziemlich vernachlässigt haben ...Toiletten waren nur draussen und es waren auch keine Sitzklos sondern nur diese Löcher im Boden oO^^ Dann lief ständig eine Kuh darum, die immer ihre Fladen fallen lies... Ich bin dann aufgewacht nachdem ich mich fragte, ob das wirklich das ist was ich will^^

Was hast Du dir zuletzt teures gekauft?


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (11. März 2010)

Einen HD TV




Letzter Urlaub??


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

2008 mit 3 Kumpels in Kroatien..... man waren das geile 10Tage^^ Auch wenn ich hinter her mich erst mal erholen musst vom Urlaub^^


Was machst du wenn du nicht schlafen kannst?


----------



## Winipek (11. März 2010)

Kommt darauf an- am WE trink ich einfach ein Bier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sonst spiel ich WoW- das hat die gleiche Wirkung -dauert nur länger ^^

Was hast Du in deiner Hosentasche?


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Links mein Handy und rechts....ehm sekunde.... ein Feuerzeug, nen Labello einen USB Stick und 1€^^

Wieviel Geld befindet sich momentan in deinem Portemonai bzw. lohnt sich das klauen für mich? xD


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Knapp 16€, also unrentabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schläfst du mit offenem oder geschlossenem Fenster?


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

Mit geschlossenem...sonst werd ich frühs um 5 vom Kirchengebimmel geweckt (wie ich letzten Sommer feststellen musste^^).


Gehst du oft ins Kino oder schaust du die Filme lieber zu Hause?


----------



## Winipek (11. März 2010)

Oft kann ich mir leider nicht leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch aber zweimal im Monat reinzugehen.

Welchen Film hast du zuletzt im Kino geschaut und wie fandest du ihn?


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Avatar Story: Durchschnitt, Effekte: Klasse


Bist du ein Filmliebhaber?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (11. März 2010)

Oh ja! Kannst du laut sagen! XD


Welches war der beste Liveauftritt eines Künstlers, den du je gesehen hast?


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Bis jetzt: Subway to Sally, einfach Hammerstimmung vor Ort, wir hatten das grösste Fest mit dem Bassist, der uns sogar im Tour Tagebuch erwähnt hat *g*

Wo würdest du gerne als nächstes Urlaub machen?


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (11. März 2010)

Südpol




Welches Spiel hast du als letztes durchgespielt?


----------



## Asayur (12. März 2010)

Two Worlds

Welches Spiel wirst du dir als nächstes kaufen?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

hmm...ich weiss noch nicht. Werd ich mal sehn ich investiere eher gerade in Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wirst du morgen tun?


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

ausschlafen, da ich eigentlich gerade ne 12 stunden nachtschicht habe bis 7 


bist du eher kinogänger oder dvd-gucker?


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

DvD schauer....da kann man wenigstens Pause machen wann man will^^


Würdes du dich als eingebbildet oder dickköpfig beschreiben?


----------



## Winipek (12. März 2010)

Dickköpfig schon, wenn ich was will dann will ich das *lach* 
Eingebildet überhaupt nicht-komme vielleicht etwas arrogant rüber, da ich erst einmal verhalten auf mir unbekannte Leute reagiere.


Wieviele deiner Bekannten würdest Du als gute Freunde bezeichnen?


----------



## Krudi (13. März 2010)

Mh, nur 3-4 :/
Wie ist dein RL-Name?


----------



## Winipek (14. März 2010)

Nicole

Hast du einen Freund / eine Freundin, bist Single oder hast du bereits Nachwuchs? (Oder alles zusammen, xD)


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. März 2010)

Nein/Nein, Ja und Nein XP



Was war das letzte Buch, das du gelesen hast?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Wahn von King und aktuell häng ich an Love 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liest du eine Buchreihe, auf deren neuen Band du sehnlichst wartest?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Nein.


Wie war dein Wochenende?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Super, danke der Nachfrage *g*


Ist bei dir schon Urlaub in Sicht?^^


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Ja die ersten 2 Juni Wochen....nur muss ich noch was suchen^^ Aber wird wohl Spanien.

Was war das Schönste für dich in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Das zu beurteilen ist mir noch nicht möglich, dafür ist das Jahr noch zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist deine Lieblingspflanze/Blume?


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Palme^^ welche am besten am Strand steht und ich neben ihr liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist dein Lieblingstier?


----------



## Winipek (16. März 2010)

Katze

Wen magst Du lieber? Mama oder Papa?


----------



## Resch (16. März 2010)

Das ist fies , aber besser aushalten lässts sich bei Mutti^^ Ich sag mal, ich mag in verschiedenen Bereichen den einen mal mehr und umgekehrt.


Wie oft siehst du deine Eltern?


----------



## Neyru (16. März 2010)

zu oft

Magst du den geruch von Benzin? mmmh..


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (16. März 2010)

*würg* Nein ... absolut nicht.


Was hast du heute in der Arbeit/Schule/Freizeit so gemacht?


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

Neben der herkömlichen Zuschnittarbeit, richtig ausdauernd meinen lieben Arbeitskollegen auf den Nerv gegangen >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: Kaffee getrunken, ein wenig im Buffed Forum abgehangen, ein, zwei Zigaretten Gewerkschaftspausen eingelegt und mich wieder mit der Säge rumgeärgert *g*

Hast du Verwandte in anderen, womöglich entfernteren Ländern?


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

> Hast du Verwandte in anderen, womöglich entfernteren Ländern?



Wenn Polen als weit zählt ^^ dann Ja!

Was hast Du ls Kind bevorzugt- Playmobil oder Lego?


----------



## Resch (17. März 2010)

Leeeeeeeeeeegoooooooooooooo^^

Hatte verdammt viel von dem Zeug..war früher meine Hauptbeschäftigung bis ich ca. 10/11 war....Dann kam so die Computerzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was machst du wenn du traurig bist um dich aufzumuntern?


----------



## Neyru (17. März 2010)

Nichts, wenn ich traurig bin höre ich mir traurige musik an, dann werd ich noch trauriger und erreiche irgendwann den ultimativen traurigkeits-zustand!


Meditierst du?


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

Fragt mein Chef auch immer ...oO^^

Nein - hab ich nicht die Ruhe dafür, da werd ich immer ganz kribbelig.

Wie sieht dein Samstagvormittag aus?


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Variante A: Ausschlafen, aufstehen, waschen, anziehen und mich beschallen, alternativ ein wenig surfen/ fernsehen.

Variante B: Viel zu früh aufstehen, waschen, ins Auto steigen, zu Arbeit fahren, arbeiten. *g*

Wann war dir zu letzt etwas so richtig peinlich?


----------



## Winipek (17. März 2010)

20.02.2010 - Spieleabend bei Freunden


Was war dir zuletzt so richtig peinlich?


----------



## Resch (18. März 2010)

Vor 2 Monaten mein nicht so schöner Zustand durch den bösen Alkohol.


Was machst du am liebsten bei schönen, warmen, sonnigem Wetter.


----------



## Winipek (18. März 2010)

Griillllleeeen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und damit meine ich nicht Sonnenbaden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und an den See fahren mit Lagerfeuer und so *seufz*

Hast Du einen Zwischennamen und wenn ja, wie lautet der?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

Japp und er lautet Angus -.- auf Wunsch meines Vaters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bist du tättowiert oder hast Piercings?


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

Nein, sowas tu ich mir nich an

Kochst du dir lieber selber wass oder machst du 10min-fertig-essen


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Angus -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Rock we Trust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
Ich wäre ein Freund des Kochens, aber Pizza am Wochenende ist einfach zu lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du viele Aktivitäten im Freien denen du nachgehst, oder bist du eher die Couchpotato?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Eher die Couchpotato ^_^

Hast du mehr Freundinnen (also gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder mehr Freunde? (Wenn du eine Frau bist natürlich andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Resch (19. März 2010)

Bin m und hab mehr männliche Freunde. Weibliche "gute" Freunde hab ich maximal 2.

Was war als Kind deine lieblings Zeichentrickserie?


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Dragon Ball Z & Vision of Escaflown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Band / welchen Künstler hörst du am liebsten?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (20. März 2010)

Gibt zu viele.
Derzeit ists aber Longing For Tomorrow gefolgt von Narziss..
Krawallbrüder, Troopers, Verlorene Jungs und all sowas

Schaust du Castingshows?


----------



## Jormungand1 (21. März 2010)

Nein.

Machst Du regelmäßig Sport ?


----------



## Dweencore (21. März 2010)

ich versuche ^^

bist du ein Fan von one piece ???


----------



## Resch (23. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja, mein Kumpel meinte sogar einmal, dass ich ein One Piece Freak sei, weil ich dauernd davon sprach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein nicht wirklich...und wenn dann sinds meistens unter 10 Euro weil mir mal auf einer Party das money ausgeht und ich net zum Geldautomaten laufen will^^

Magst du Scrubs und wirst du es weiter schauen auch wenn J.D. in der nächsten Staffel nicht mehr mit spielt?


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Scrubs ist ohne J.D und Turk combi nicht mehr das gleiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stehst du auf Stargate Universe?


----------



## Winipek (26. März 2010)

Nö- bin kein Stargate Fan.

Welche Fernsehsendung kannst du gar nicht leiden?


----------



## Dweencore (26. März 2010)

familien im brennpunkt und den ganzen sche**


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Hmm keine Frage also mach ich weiter:

Was ist dein Lieblingskaugummigeschmack? (oh gott was für ein langes wort)


----------



## alexislop (27. März 2010)

hab kein Geld .


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Ich weiss wer gleich einen Bann kassiert, das genügt mir, lieber elygame.com shopmitarbeiter!
Benötigen Sie einen Kompromitierten Acc, oder gar einen Permabann wegen Goldkauf?
Wenden Sie sich bitte an Alexislop!

Wie ist das Wetter bei dir heute so?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (27. März 2010)

Bisschen bewölkt, zwischendurch regen

Was hast du heut Abend vor?


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2010)

Geh zu nem Kollegen WoW Tabletop spielen und ein wenig Bier trinken *g*

Wie weit planst du deine Wochenendbeschäftigungen im Voraus?


----------



## Resch (29. März 2010)

Fast last Minute^^ Oft weiß ich am Freitag Mittag noch nicht was ich ABends mache, aber ich unternehme zu 98% immer was am Freitag^^

Hast du Osterurlaub geplant?


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

jep, mit meinem FReund und ganz vielen "Filmabenden"^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haddu kalten Kaffee?


----------



## Resch (30. März 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> jep, mit meinem FReund und ganz vielen "Filmabenden"^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



haddu=hasst du? dann ja.
haddu=hast du? dann nein.

Bist du zur Zeit glücklich?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (31. März 2010)

Zufrieden triffts eher.


Welcher ist dein absoluter Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## Gondrakk (1. April 2010)

Tron! und ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung ^^

Hast du heute schon jemanden in den April geschickt?


----------



## Resch (7. April 2010)

Schon etwas her, aber ich hab keine Scherze gemacht.

Was machst du bei so schönem Wetter am liebsten?


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2010)

Drei Dörfer weiter mit Freunden in die beste Eisdiele der Welt (kein Witz... Ehrlich!!!) fahren und draußen gemütlich Eis essen.


Hast du ein Haustier?


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

Jap 2 um genau zu sein. Meine Katze Figaro und mein Hund Salomon^^



Magst du Schokolade?^^


----------



## Winipek (8. April 2010)

Hmm-ich hab zu Schockolade ein ziemlich neutrales Verhältnis. Das ich Schockolade mag, kann ich nicht sagen aber auch nicht, das ich sie nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Duscht Du jeden Tag (also auch mit Haare waschen!)?


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

Wenn ich arbeiten gehe, ja, ansonsten auch mal n Tag nich, ich gebs zu xD


Musst du am Wochenende arbeiten/zur Schule?


----------



## Resch (9. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Wenn ich arbeiten gehe, ja, ansonsten auch mal n Tag nich, ich gebs zu xD
> 
> 
> Musst du am Wochenende arbeiten/zur Schule?



Boah zum glück nicht....aber falls ich nach meiner Lehre in meinen wunschberuf wechsel wird das wohl normal werden.

Wann warst du das letzte mal in einer Therme?


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Uih - das ist lange her ... ich glaub so 7 Jahre *kopfkratz*

Was ist dein Wunschberuf?


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Millionär sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry doppelpost


----------



## Quentaros (9. April 2010)

Millionär sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was machst du am wochenende?


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

In die Schule gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spielst du ein Musikinstrument?


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Nö-bin total unmusikalisch ^^

Was ist deine beste Eigenschaft? Bzw. was findest du an dir am besten?


----------



## Zartaras (9. April 2010)

Ich hab immer einen Gegenspruch auf Lager falls mir jemand was reindrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast du schonmal heimlich Briefe deiner Familienmitglieder gelesen?


----------



## Winipek (10. April 2010)

Nö- heimlich nicht aber ganz offen^^

Hast Du schon mal das Handy von deinem Freund/ deiner Freundin kontrolliert?


----------



## Zartaras (10. April 2010)

Ja, und entdeckt dass ich verarscht werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieso postest du hier?


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

Einfach so, aus Langeweile, weil mir die Community gefällt... Such dir was aus xD



Kochst du gerne?


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

Oh ja, liebend gerne. Ich habe viele Kochbücher und empfinde es als sehr entspannend, in der Küche zu stehen.

Beherrscht du eine ungewöhnliche Sprache?


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Ja Elbisch aber auch nur ein wenig weil ich ein Großer Herr der Ringe Fan bin.

Hast du schon einmal Mordgelüste gehabt?


----------



## schneemaus (11. April 2010)

Nein. Ganz ehrlich, nein. Ich wünsch mir öfter mal, jemandem eine runterhauen zu können, ja, aber morden? Nein.


Hast du während deiner Ausbildung schonmal gedacht, du würdest am liebsten alles hinschmeißen, dich aber trotzdem zusammengerissen?


----------



## Winipek (11. April 2010)

Japp und hab es auch ^^

Möchtest Du in einer anderen Zeit leben? Und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2010)

Klar möchte ich das und zwar im Mittelalter!


Hast du ein ungewöhnliches Hobby?


----------



## Resch (12. April 2010)

Ich würde sagen WoW ist "ungewöhnlich" genug, wenn es nach den meisten nicht Pc spielern geht. Sonst auch nix besonderes...Fahrrad fahren, mitn Hund joggn etc., ich würde fast noch sagen grillen^^

Wie sieht dein perfekter Morgen aus?


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2010)

lange ausschlafen und viiiiieel Frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was ist deine Lieblingskaugummimarke?^^


----------



## Rikkui (12. April 2010)

Orbit


Bist du profi daueronlinezocker?


----------



## Winipek (12. April 2010)

Nö- überhapt nicht. Max. 1 Std pro Tag in der Woche - Wochende gerne etwas länger *gg*

Was ist dein Lieblingsgericht ?


----------



## Awadalla (12. April 2010)

Paradeissoße mit Serviettenknödel




Wie lange Spielst du schon WoW?


----------



## Rikkui (13. April 2010)

2 verschissene jahre xD



Bist du Kreativ?


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

Kommt auf das Themengebiet an, aber ich würde mal sagen ja.

Würdest du dich als höfflich bezeichnen?


----------



## Winipek (13. April 2010)

Denk ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Lieblingsband?


----------



## Resch (13. April 2010)

Fall Out Boy / THe All Aamerican Rejects / Linlin Park / RHCP

Kann mich net so recht entscheiden^^

Dein lieblingszeitvertreib?


----------



## Rikkui (13. April 2010)

Aufn Klo zeitunglesen xD




Wo würdest du am liebsten hinreisen?


----------



## Awadalla (13. April 2010)

In die Pegasusgalaxy

Was ist deine Lieblingsfarbe?


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2010)

rot und schwarz (aber da schwarz ja nicht als Farbe gilt, rot)


Bist du phantasievoll?


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

nee, schizophren. Ist das das selbe? <BR><BR>Magst du Haferschleim?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2010)

Nein nicht das ich wüsste.

Wann und warum warst du das letzte Mal so richtig glücklich?


----------



## Winipek (14. April 2010)

Als ich mich das letzte mal frisch verliebt hatte und merkte es wird erwidert


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hast Du am Wochenende vor?


----------



## Resch (15. April 2010)

Ich geh ma Freitag auf eine Abi Abschlussparty. Bin zar schon 2 Jahre raus aber die sind immer lsutig^^ und am Samstag werd ich wohl mitn paar Kumpels grillen.

Auf welcher Seite schläfst du am liebsten?


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

Als kleines Löffelchen auf der linken Seite!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein Lieblingszitat?


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Uih ...schwer zu sagen, ich liiiieeebe Zitate^^
Berthold Brecht: Erst kommt das Fressen und dann die Moral!

Welches Sternzeichen hast Du?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. April 2010)

Steinbock wahlweise Drache, je nach dem XD


Welchen Film willst du dir unbedingt mal anschauen?


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2010)

Auf vielfache Empfehlung hin wird dieses Wochenende mal Kaufhaus Cop fällig *g*

Gibt es Filme, die du dir öfters mal wieder anschaust, wenn ja welche?


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

Definitve Dauerbrenner: Pulp fiction/ Reservoir dogs/ Fear and loathing in Las Vegas/ Lucky # Slevin/ Der blutige Pfad Gottes/ Dogma

Stehst du auf Hörspiele? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. April 2010)

Jep, es gibt schon ein paar tolle Hörbücher (nicht Hörspiele, die sind ja mit Musik und verschiedenen Sprechern und das mag ich nicht), aber ich hör z. B. gerne "Dune", die Bücher von Lara Adrian und J. R. Ward und im Moment "Titan" von Robert Harris.


Gibt es ein Ereignis in naher oder ferner Zukunft, auf das du dich ganz besonders freust?


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Rentenbeginn...ist zwar noch in seeeeehr ferner Zukunft, aber darauf freu ich mich definitiv


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In welchem Bundesland lebst Du?


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

Schwabenland


hastz du oft kalte Hände?


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Nö und auch keine kalten Füsse - beides immer total warm.

Drückst Du dich auch gerade vor der Arbeit in dem Du hier im Buffed Forum rum surfst ?^^


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

in der Tat

Magst du Kaffe?


----------



## Resch (16. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> in der Tat
> 
> Magst du Kaffe?



Nein.




Ich liebe Kaffee^^ mhhhhh lecker, ich hol mir mal ein^^



Welche ist deine lieblings Biersort (Pils, Hefe...) und Marke? Mir is nichts besseres eingefallen^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

Das einzige Bier, was ich pur trinke, ist das Eisgrubbräu... Gibts auch nur in Mainz glaub ich... Bin nich so der Bierfan


Hast du schon einmal eine ernsthafte Verletzung gehabt?


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Hab mir mal die hand gebrochen wegen einem tumor
hatte au noch blinddarm durchbruch


Was sind deine hobbys?


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Also Wow, Bücher lesen und laufen gehen.

Welches Buch hast Du zu letzt gelesen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (16. April 2010)

ups, zu spät! XP


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

ich lese nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie viele wow lvl 80er hast du?


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

einen priester. und allein für den hab ich anderthalb jahre gebraucht, weil ich über alle maßen questfaul bin. da es ja jetz aber den dungeonfinder geht, siehts mit meinem mage scho bissl besser aus, WENN ich denn mal zeit hab zum spielen...



wie viel trinkst du am tag? (nein, ich meine nicht alkoholisches)


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

Ich schaff locker vorbildliche 2-3 Liter...scheiß Pfandflaschen stapeln sich ins endlose 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutz du heute noch das schöne Wetter? Wenn ja, was machst du?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Nein....


Trinkst du gerne Kaffee? Wenn Ja wie?


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

JA! Literweise...am liebsten intravenös viel Milch und Zucker mit Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du vor einer Minute gedacht?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Ich hab gedacht:

Woher hat Olga das Eis?


Was ist dein Lieblingsspruch?


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

"In einer solch verrückten Welt ist nur ein völlig Irrer wahrhaft geisteskrank!" (Homer Simpson)

Beschreib den letzten Traum den du hattest?!


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Ich hab geträumt ich wär in nem Waisenhaus gewesen, da waren aber nur 6 Kinder... Und die wären da alle schlecht behandelt worden also hätt ich ALLE adoptiert oO Ich mein.. Kinder schön und gut, aber SECHS STÜCK??? xD


Nimmst du regelmäßig irgendwelche Medikamente?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2010)

Nö. Hab nicht mal Asperin zu Hause^^

Läufst du zu Hause gern nur in Unterwäsche rum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Kla hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Hast du dir schon mal WoW Gold gekauft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2010)

Nein. Ich erarbeite mir das selbst, und sollte ich doch mal was brauchen, hab ich nette Gildenmitglieder, die mir was leihen.


Hast du schonmal irgendeine illegale Substanz zu dir genommen?


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Illegale substanz? Öhmm soweit ich weiß nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bist du zu faul um deine Berufe in WoW (ja sry ich weiß schon wieder so viel wow >.<) zu skillen?


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Nöö, aber ich hasse farmen >.<

Wer ist der wichtigste Mensch in deinem Leben und warum?


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Mein Mann, weil er immer zur mir hält -egal was kommt.

Hast Du schon mal einen Zahn gezogen bekommen?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

NEVA!!! DD hab so gute zähne da gibts nix zu ziehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wann hast du das erste mal geraucht?


----------



## Resch (22. April 2010)

Glaub da war so mit 10 mit nen Kumpel^^

Wo wir grad so bei "Jugendsünden" sind
Warst und wenn ja wann warst du das erste mal so richtig betrunken?


----------



## Quentaros (22. April 2010)

ich weiss nicht mehr wann das war zum erstenmal, aber ich weiss noch wann ich das erste mal gekotzt habe nachm suff. Vor 3 Jahren bei nem Kumpel zum Geburtstag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was machst du am Wochenende?


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Ich wollte mir eine Reptilienschau ansehen.

HAst Du dich schon mal geprügelt? Und wenn, wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

ICh hab mich noch nie Geprügelt, ich geh streit generell aus dem weg
Und wenns wirklich ma so sein sollte ich hatte 6 jahre karate ( ich will damit jetzt nich angeben aber das mein ernst xD)


sry hab grad net nachgedacht >.<

Hattest du schon dein erstes mal?


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Vor ca. 4 Jahren, aber solche Fragen würde ich lassen. Eine alternative wäre "Hattest du schon dein erstes Mal und wenn ja, wann?"


Kann mir vorstellen dass hier noch einige Jüngere mitspielen.




Was ist deine Persönliche Antwort auf die Frage "Was ist der Sinn des Lebens"?	Mit Begründung, also nicht einfach 42 schreiben, vorallem nicht wenn ihr den Witz nichtmal kennt.


>>>>>> pssst. the game!!! <<<<<<


----------



## Winipek (22. April 2010)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxie ....pffft...

Ich seh den Sinn meines Lebens darin, möglichst geschmeidig durch zu kommen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger-beeinhaltet so ziemlich alles, was mir wichtig ist.

Bist Du ein Morgenmensch oder eher eine "Nachrteule"?


----------



## Awadalla (22. April 2010)

Weder noch ^^

Stehst du gerne Morgen´s auf?


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an was ansteht^^ wenn z.B. irgendwas ist wie z.B. ab in den Urlaub etc. dann steh ich auch gerne Früh auf. Zur Arbeit würd ich allerdings lieber weiter schlafen^^


Was hast du in deinem Leben gemacht auf was du ganz und garn nicht Stolz bist?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Ich hab mal meine Ausbildung abgebrochen ...


Und worauf kannst Du besonders stolz sein?


----------



## Resch (23. April 2010)

Das ich nach meinem Realschulabschluss noch mein Abitur gemacht habe und meine jetztige Ausbildung auf jedenfall beenden werde auch wenn ich vielleicht danach in eine andere Richtung gehe :-P nach dme Motto was man hat das hat man^^

Was würdest du zur Zeit als dein größtes Problem bezeichnen?


----------



## Winipek (23. April 2010)

Das ich meine Einkommenssteuererklärung noch nicht fertig hab und auch gar keine Lust hab mich damit zu beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist dein miesester Charakterzug?


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

hmm, ich weis nicht welches schlimmer ist. Bin Arrogant und kann bei einem ungleichen Spiel schlecht verlieren, daher nie irgendwelche Spiele mit Randoms^^



Lieblings Schriftstil bei Word?


----------



## Awadalla (23. April 2010)

Arial

Was machst du heute Abends?


----------



## Resch (26. April 2010)

Am 23. war ich Abends grillen und bin dann danach noch in eine Art "Club" (naja im entferntestem Sinne) Party machen gegangen. Aber auch nicht allzu lang, um 4 lag ich glaub schon wieder im Bett.


Ist es bei euch auch so unangenehm schwül?^^


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Nö- ca. 13 Grad und diesig 

Hast Du dir am WE auch einen Sonnenbrand geholt?


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Nope, bin nicht mal ansatzweise braun geworden, obwohl ich recht oft draußen war.

Weisst du schon, wie das Abendprogramm für diese Woche aussieht, oder kommt das spontan?


----------



## Awadalla (26. April 2010)

Arbeiten, Arbeiten, Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regnet´s bei euch auch?


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2010)

Bei uns traut sich gerade wieder die Sonne raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was war/ist deine zuletzt besuchte Schule?


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Fachoberschule Sozialwesen

Was war deine absolute Lieblingsserie, als Du ca. 12 Jahre alt warst?


----------



## Tade (26. April 2010)

In dem Alter begann meine Liebe zu den *Simpsons*. Obwohl ich mich eher an Knutschpartys errinere, wodurch sich sohl auch mein Interesse an digitalen Medien zu dieser Zeit schlagartig verringerte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warst du früher auch auf Knutschpartys oder tust es grad? Wenn ja, wie war es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Knutschparties? Nie was von gehört - bei uns gabs maximal Flaschendrehen oder Wahrheit oder Pflicht?

Wie alt warst Du, als Du deinen 1. festen Freund/ Freundin gehabt hast (ja auch wenns nur zwei Wochen gehalten hat *gg*)?


----------



## Asayur (29. April 2010)

Puh, lass mich nachdenken, das müsste so um 14 gewesen sein...

Hast du ein glückliches Händchen, was Beziehungen angeht (wenn wir schon bei den persönlichen Dingen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Winipek (29. April 2010)

Och, ich denke schon. Meine Beziehungen waren und sind recht langlebig. Und wenn es zu Trennungen gekommen ist, dann bin ich zu 90% gegangen.
Meine Mama hat immer gesagt: "Such Dir immer einen Partner, der Dich mehr liebt, als Du ihn!"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist zur Zeit deine grösste Sorge?


----------



## Resch (29. April 2010)

Das ich für meinen Traumberuf "nicht geeignet" bin.


Was liebst du am meisten an deinem Partner bzw. wenn du keinen hast was wäre dir am wichitgsten an diesem?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich hab keinen XD Also mir wäre am wichtigsten.. Puh... Wahrscheinlich Einfühlungsvermögen und Ehrlichkeit (da ist Treue mit eingeschlossen..)... Ach ja, und dass mein Partner mich zum Lachen bringen kann, auch wenn's mir mal schlecht geht.


Musst du regelmäßig Medikamente nehmen?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Fragt meine Kollegin auch immer ...oO^^
Aber nein, zum Glück bin ich Kerngesund


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du nun ein Kind bekommen würdest, welche Namen (Jungen / Mädchen) würdest Du dir aussuchen ?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Mädchen: Luna, Leara oder Dilara, weiß nich genau... Junge: Pascal wahrscheinlich... Aber zum Glück isses noch nich so weit.


Was wären deine favorisierten Kindernamen? (weiß, einfallslos, aber mir fiel grad sonst keine Frage ein XD)


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Puh, einfallslos aber recht schwierig... mal sehen

Mädchen: Jana, Denise, Claudia, Patrizia, Verena, Anna, Carmen, Denise
Junge: Klaus, Florian, Sebastian, Peter, Jürgen, Christian, Benjamin jun. *gg* sind in meinen Augen "vertretbare" Namen

Was ist das peinlichste Kinderfoto, das von dir existiert?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

das doch nicht dein ernst -Asayur ?^^ Daraufhin sollte man dich zwangssterill...ach lassen wir das *gg*

Von mir gibt es keine peinlichen Kinderfotos- ich war ausgesprochen hübsch ^^ nee-aber peinlich sind die alle nicht -wohl Glück gehabt^^

Wann hast Du dich das letzte mal rasiert?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Was denn, so schlimm die Frage? Hrhrhr ja, das wollte ich und irgendwas sagt mir, dass deine Reaktion doch ein solches Foto beinhaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt.:

letzte Woche Dienstag irgendwie trau ich mich nicht mich mit der linken Hand zu rasieren (rechte zu 95% ausser Gefecht gesetzt, da ich einen Verband am Daumen habe)

Genießt du auch die herrliche ruhe, oder herrscht Lärm in der Nähe?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Herrliche Ruhe? Mitten in Wien? ... Fehlanzeige XP


Welche Eissorte magst du am liebsten?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

T-t-t-timing *gg*

Eindeutig Vanille, ne Erdbeer, ne doch Schokolade, ach einigen wir uns auf Erdbeervanilleschokoeiscrememitsahne XD

Wie ist die Stimmung bei dir den so?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Könnte besser sein, muss ich sagen.


Hattest du schonmal einen Gips am Arm/Bein?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Nope noch nie.


Wie war dein Tag bis jetzt?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Film geschaut, Klavier gespielt... Eben son Tag, den man getrost in die Tonne stampfen kann, der aber ganz nett war, weil ich meine Ruhe wollte und hatte.


Was machst du am Wochenende?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Sa: mich mit einer Freundin treffen
So: für meine WG und die meines Bruders kochen


Welches Buch hast du zuletzt gekauft?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

War bestimmt "Rettungsdienst heute", kann mich nämlich nich dran erinnern, danach noch eins gekauft zu haben. Geschenkt hab ich aber noch welche bekommen ^^


Isst du gerne Lasagne?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Nein ... nicht nachdem mein Bruder einmal zwei Wochen nichts anderes gemacht hat ...


Gibt es schon Urlaubspläne für dich?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Boah geil, zwei Wochen lang Lasagne, kann der das nochmal machen? Ich komm dann auch XD


Nein, gibt noch keine Urlaubspläne. Hab auch kein Geld dafür. Deswegen wahrscheinlich Urlaub auf Balkonien oder mal für ein paar Tage jemanden besuchen in dem weiten, weiten Deutschland.



Warst du schonmal in New York?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich war noch niemals in New York, ich war noch niemals auf Hawaii *sümsel* *gg*

Wenn du dir ein Urlaubsziel aussuchen könntest, welches wäre das?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Neuseeland *seufz* mindestens ein halbes Jahr 

Welches deutschsprachiges Lied magst du ?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Edit: Zu langsam.

Welches deutschsprachige Lied... Hm... Ich mag im Moment "Schöne neue Welt" von Culcha Candela (is das von denen? XD) ganz gern...


Welcher Smiley hier ist dein Lieblingssmiley?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

:-(


Bist Du romantisch?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ja, hoffnungslos, wahrscheinlich...


Magst du Stücke, die nur mit Klavier gespielt werden?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Kommt auf das Stück an, aber an und für sich ja.


Wieso hast du dich für diesen Nickname entschieden?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Weil's mein erster Char in WoW war, is zwar nich mein Main und liegt schon lang auf Eis, aber eigentlich hätt ich mich doch besser für meinen Standardnick entschieden...


Gibt es Personen, für die du dein eigenes Leben aufgeben würdest?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

edit : zu langsam ^^
Ja - so denke ich jetzt zumindest ...ob es dann wirklich so ist ?! Man weiss es nicht ?
Stellst du nachher einen Maibaum auf?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Nein. Das heißt, hier im Ort wird ein großer aufgestellt, aber ich bin heute absolut nicht in der Stimmung, auf die Mainacht zu gehen. Einen persönlichen Maibaum stell ich nich auf, weil ich 1. weiblich bin und 2. niemanden hab, dem ich einen aufstellen könnte.


Gehst du gerne auf Jahrmärkte?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Nein. Das heißt, hier im Ort wird ein großer aufgestellt, aber ich bin heute absolut nicht in der Stimmung, auf die Mainacht zu gehen. *Einen persönlichen Maibaum stell ich nich auf, weil ich 1. weiblich *bin und 2. niemanden hab, dem ich einen aufstellen könnte.
> 
> 
> Gehst du gerne auf Jahrmärkte?


Rofl^^

Ich lieeebe Jahrmärkte ^^

Was ist dein bevorzugtes Fahrgeschäft?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Wieso rofl? Bei uns ist die Tradition, dass verliebte MÄNNER ihren Angebeteten einen Maibaum vor die Tür pflanzen...

Hm, mag die Achterbahn, und letztens war ich sogar in einer gruseligen Achterbahn, beinahe hätte ich dem, der mitten in der Dunkelheit meinte, mir auf die Schulter zu tippen und mich böse anzugucken, eine runtergehauen *ups* Und natürlich, ich liiiiiebe Breakdance.


Hast du Angst vorm Freefall-Tower?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

achso...ich dachte bei persönlichem Maibaum aufstellen wohl in eine andere Richtung *flöt*

Manchmal hab ich Angst vor dem Tower aber heh, das macht doch den Reiz aus?^^

Wie sieht dein Montag aus?


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Heieiei XD Versaute Gedanken hier xP


Mein Montag hätte bis Mittwoch noch so ausgesehen, dass ich mich fröhlich auf den Weg ins Krankenhaus mach, mich dort in den OP einschleuse und in der Anästhesie abrocke, aber jetzt werd ich wohl rumgammeln, mit meinem Hund Gassi gehen, den Kopf ein paar Mal auf der Tischkante aufschlagen lassen... Was mir grad so einfällt.


Welche Fremdsprachen sprichst du?


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Englisch und WoW in Wort und Schrift *gg*

Was hörst du gerade so am liebsten?


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

Caravan Palace 

*Brotherswing*

Wo hast du deinen schönsten Urlaub verbracht?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

In den USA vor drei Jahren.


Magst du Met?


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Joar, Met ist gut, trink ich immer, wenn ich auf dem Ritterfest bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lässt du öfters mal die Sau raus?


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

Och joa- aber nicht so oft wie früher *gg*

Was machst du , wenn du die sau rausläßt?^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Ich bin eigentlich so wie immer... Nur vll noch ein bisschen übertriebener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie wirst du, wenn du betrunken bist?


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Der Zustand, den ich am meisten an mir hasse, Trunkenheit, kommt deshalb selten vor...

Ich werde Jähzornig, richtig gemein, verständnislos, also das schlimmste im Menschen (nicht aggressiv, das schafft nicht mal Alkohol)

Was ist dein Lieblingsgetränk, wenn du auf Tour gehst?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

SOLLTE ich, was wirklich selten vorkommt, mal Alkohol trinken, dann entweder Rotwein-Cola, Met oder Cocktails, eben je nachdem, wo ich bin.


Da das aber wirklich extremst selten der Fall ist, wie immer Cola XD Obwohl ich auch manchmal n Ginger Ale trinke. Oder halt alkoholfreie Cocktails in ner Cocktailbar ^^

Edit: Ich vergess immer die Fragen..

Welche Ben&Jerrys-Sorte ist deine liebste?


----------



## Winipek (1. Mai 2010)

> SOLLTE ich, was wirklich selten vorkommt, mal Alkohol trinken, dann entweder *Rotwein-Cola[*/quote]
> Ja nee ...ist klar^^
> Wenn ich sowas trinken würde *hust* wäre ich auch Abstinenzler^^
> 
> ...


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

looooool Rotwein-Cola is legga ^^ oder Persching, aber nur, wenn ich Lust drauf hab...

Ben & Jerry's FTW ^^

Ich riech nach meinem Deo, und das is von Impulse, bin grad zu faul, ins Bad zu rennen und zu gucken, wie es genau heißt XD

Parfum ganz ganz selten, aber wenn dann Ming Shu von Yves Rocher, das find ich ganz nice ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist momentan dein Lieblingsfilm?


----------



## EisblockError (1. Mai 2010)

Avatar






Sind deine Füße gleichgroß?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Äh... Ja, zumindest trage ich an beiden die gleiche Schuhgröße...

Welche Ben&Jerry's-Sorte ist/wäre deine Lieblingssorte? (die Ausrede, dass man nicht weiß, was das ist, gilt nicht mehr, oben steht der Link ^^)


----------



## Winipek (17. Mai 2010)

Öhm...Chunky Monkey vielleicht ... aber ehrlich gesagt mag ich nicht unbedingt Eis.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


HAst Du ein Fahrrad und fährst Du damit regelmässig?


----------



## Resch (17. Mai 2010)

Ja ich habe ein Fahrrad und normal fahr ich es auch regelmäßig nur wars mir ehrlich gesagt bis jetzt frühs immer zu kalt^^ aber vieleicht wirds ja langsam mal wärmer.

Kennst du Jump (Radio) und gehst du zum Ferro Festival?^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

nein



wannn warst du das letzte mal aufm Wacken?


----------



## Resch (26. Mai 2010)

Nie und werd ich wohl auch nicht, ist nicht so meine Musikrichtung.

Was machst du heute bei so einem Wetter am liebsten?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Mai 2010)

Drinnen bleiben und zocken^^ Ist nämlich ziemlich bewölckt hier ...


Wie ist das Wetter bei Dir?


----------



## Apuh (26. Mai 2010)

Bescheiden.

Findest du Heino schwul?


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Bescheiden.
> 
> Findest du Heino schwul?



Heino der Schlagersänger? Kp, aber seine Musik ist Ohrenbeteuend und nervig und total doof sieht er auch noch aus.

Wie gehts du vor um jemand anzubaggern?^^


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Mai 2010)

Die "20 Drinks Methode"- entweder hatts dann geklappt oder ich hab nen super Saufkumpanen gefunden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist dein Zeigefinger genauso lang wie der Mittelfinger?


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Nein, aber bei einen bekannten ist das so.

In welches Land wurdest du gerne Ausreisen?


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Am liebsten in die Karibik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willst duKinder?


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2010)

Definitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du mal jemanden verprügelt? :


----------



## Dracun (10. Juni 2010)

Jap als Jugendlicher glaub mit 16-17 so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber nicht stolz druff, abe rim Endeffekt is der Junge mann selbst schuld gewesen ... wer mich 3x hinter einander als H****sohn beschimpft hat es net anders verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du Linux und wenn ja arbeitest du gerne damit? wenn nein würdest du es gerne mal austesten?


----------



## Ugnar (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne Linux ist aber nichts für mich, Windows 7 liegt mir mehr.

Bist du schon einmal Quad gefahren? wenn ja welche Erfahrung war das für dich.


----------



## Berserkius (10. Juni 2010)

Leider nicht




Hattes du schon mal Sex mit 2 weiblichen Personen? Wenn ja *wie war deine erfahrung*


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2010)

Darf man hier so Fragen stellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sexuell gesehen natürlich toll, aber mit Liebemachen hat das nichts mehr zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rasierst du dir die Nasenhaare? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (10. Juni 2010)

Ja, hab solch ein Ding von Rossma**!! kitzelt schön^^




Ist dir schon mal beim abwischen **wenn die Natur dich ruft** das Klopapier gerissen?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

öhm ..nein, hab´s nur mal falsch berechnet *rot werd* heisst, es war einfach zu kurz *hust*

Bist du schon mal beim Lügen erwischt worden?


----------



## Ugnar (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber es war nur eine kleine Lüge von daher ging's noch.

 Warst du schonmal in Neuseeland im Urlaub?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Nein, leider nicht. Würd ich aber mal gerne hin.


Hast du schonmal jemanden betrogen?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juni 2010)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen...ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du als deine schlechteste Angewohnheit bezeichnen?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Das Rauchen und meine Faulheit in Bezug auf manche Dinge.

Hast du schonmal einem Tier weh getan?


----------



## Ugnar (14. Juni 2010)

Unbewusst schon, aber wer bitte nicht? Ameisen sind halt winzig.

Hast du ein Hund oder eine Katze?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Juni 2010)

KATZE!


Hast du dich schonmal an einer unangenehmen Stelle verletzt?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juni 2010)

Wie verletzt man sich bitteschön an einer "angenehmen"Stelle?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee, nee, nee -alle Stellen, an denen ich mich verletzt habe waren unangenehm!

Bist Du ein Frühaufsteher oder ein Nachtmensch?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Weder noch, würd mich als Abendmensch bezeichnen. Ich hasse früh aufstehen, aber mittlerweile geh ich eigentlich spätestens um 2 ins Bett, und da muss es auch schon was geben, was mich fesselt, damit ich so lange wach bleibe.


Schaust du alle Spiele der WM, wenn du frei hast, nur die von Deutschland oder gar keine?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche möglichst alle zu schauen, da wir das auch immer in geselliger Runde machen. Aber da es doch auch Spiele gibt, die zu meiner Arbeitszeit laufen klappt das natürlich nicht ^^

Hast Du bald Urlaub/Ferien?


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

Leider ja... ab August 2 wochen ... das heißt mir fehlen im Endeffekt im august 78 € aber egal da muss i durch ... heul

Was machst du gerade? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (15. Juni 2010)

Ich sitz auf arbeit und schreibe im Buffed Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist deine "schlimmset" Characktereigenschaft?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Rechthaberei- das ist der schlimmste meiner Charakterfehler. Mit mir zu diskutieren ist ziemlich anstrengend- zu mal ich auch noch alles besser weiss


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Welchen Beruf/Ausbildung hast Du? Bei Schülern, welche Schulform besucht ihr ?


----------



## Resch (16. Juni 2010)

Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker, aber in diesem Beruf werde ich nur bleiben wenn ich danach nichts anderes bekomme. Ist irgendwie langweiliger als ich mirs vorgestellt habe.

Was ist deine lieblingsfarbe und was verbindest du mit ihr?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist schwarz und ich verbinde sie mit meinen Lieblings T-Shirt



Wie sieht dein Lieblings T-Shirt aus? :>


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

Schwarz, auf Brusthöhe Geckos in Regenbogenfarben. Mein Onkel hats mir aus Indien mitgebracht.

Lieblingssimpsonfigur?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Moe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ist dein Lieblings-Comic?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2010)

Ren & Stimpy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hast Du dich heute schon rasiert?


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2010)

Kommt drauf an wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Gesicht täglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie magst du dein Kaffee am liebsten?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2010)

Cafe latte ohne Zucker <3

Hast Du zur Zeit einen grossen Wunsch und wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2010)

Ja en kleinen Läppi um damit zu surfen & office und en bissel bilder bearbeiten zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is dir gerade langweilig? Wenn ja was tust du dagegen?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2010)

Nu klar^^ - ein bissel im Inet surfen *verstollen umschau*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welche Serie im TV (aktuell) schaust Du am liebsten und wenn Du gar keine magst, welche würdest Du Dir wenigstens "gezwungenermaßen" antuen?


----------



## Resch (22. Juni 2010)

Two and a half Man, insofern nicht dauernd Wiederholungen kommen.

Welche ist deine lieblingsfirma, egal aus welchem Bereich?


----------



## Cake is a lie (7. Juli 2010)

Wen Apple giltet dann Apple

Was ist deine lieblings Hunderasse?


----------



## Manowar (7. Juli 2010)

Titten!ääh Hupen.. Möpse! Die sehen so dämlich aus, das sie wieder klasse sind :>

Wie hoch ist deine Handyrechnung im Monat?


----------



## Resch (7. Juli 2010)

Neue Freundinen sind was das angeht zimelich teuer-.- aktuelle war 78Euro. Normal beläuft die sich aber nur auf run 25^^

Bist du gerade in einer Beziehung? Wenn nein wann hattest du das letzte mal eine?


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, bin ich. Seit etwas mehr als 2 Jahren. Okay, mit kurzer Unterbrechung. ^^

Ernährst du dich gesund?


----------



## Manowar (8. Juli 2010)

Du hast die Träume vieler Männer zerstört Deanne! .. *g*
Ich ernähre mich gesund, aber ab und zu ne Pizza oder nen Burger muss mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Familien- oder Karrieremensch?


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

Familien, denke ich. Oder noch besser Freundesmensch^^

Gehst du am Freitag/Samstag lieber gemütlich Grillen oder in die Diso?


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2010)

Bin eher der "Griller"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Disco ist imo auch viel zu heiss.

Wann hast Du dein letztes Lagerfeuer gemacht ?


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte dir nur sagen dass du nen richtig geilen Avatar hast


----------



## Resch (13. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wann hast Du dein letztes Lagerfeuer gemacht ?



Glaube das war vor 2 Wochen im Garten. Als ich mit Freunden bissl Party gemacht hab.

Woher kommst du? Willst du deine Heimat später verlassen oder hast dies bereits? Oder bleibst du dort?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir nur sagen dass du nen richtig geilen Avatar hast




Okee...danke


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Ich komme aus einer norddeutschen Kleinstadt und könnte mir ganz gut vorstellen in eine Großstadt zu ziehen. Da ich aber einen festen Arbeitsplatz habe und auch ganz gut verdiene, werd ich wohl hier bleiben.

Wo würdest Du lieber wohnen? In einem renovierten Altbau oder in einem neu gebauten Haus?


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2010)

Neu gebautes Haus allein schon weil die meisten neuen häuser energiesparhäuser sind (und die firma bei der ich arbeite die heizsysteme etc. dafür herstellt und somit das haus gleichzeitig meine taschen füllt :O )

wüdest du gerne mal im Ausland arbeiten?


----------



## StixOne (14. Juli 2010)

Ja habe ich sogar in paar jahren vor lerne extra japanisch.


Hast du schonmal daran gedacht nie wieder ins Internet zu gehen?


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2010)

Nö- ich geb´s zu ...Ich bin ein Internet Junkie! Zuhause wäre es sogar möglich aber da ich nen Bürojob habe mit freiem Internetzugang...oO Müsste ich ja tatsächlich arbeiten dann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hast Du einen oder sogar mehrere Mückenstiche?


----------



## Resch (16. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hast Du einen oder sogar mehrere Mückenstiche?




Nein nicht das ich wüßte, juckt auch nix^^

Was ist dein Traumberuf? Führst du diesen aus?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Mein Traumberuf wäre natürlich Kapitän eines Kreuzfahrtsschiffes zu sein, aber ich denke nicht das ich ihn ausführen würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist dein Lieblingsteil in der Geschichte unserer Erde?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Uff, wahrscheinlich das Mittelalter. Ich steh auf Schwerter und Rüstungen und so´n Zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...auch wenn das gerade perverser Klang als ich es klingen lassen wollte oO

Glaubst du, das du dich gut selbst einschätzen kannst (vom Charakter her usw.)?


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Glaubst du, das du dich gut selbst einschätzen kannst (vom Charakter her usw.)?



Glaube ich schon ja...nett, hilfsbereit, witzig....weiß manchmal nicht wann schluss ist, öfters faul^^ ja doch ich denke damit treff ichs ziemlich gut.

Hast du in den letzten 5 Jahren etwas getan was du (aber nur ein einziges Mal in deinem Leben) Rückgängig machen würdest?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Zwischenzeitlich bestimmt...gab so einige Tiefpunkte in meinem Leben, auf die ich nicht sonderlich stolz bin ...aber im grossen und allgemeinen "Nope" - ich würd alles so wieder machen! Nicht das ich aus meinen Fehlern nicht lernen würde, nein- aber meine Fehler/Niederlagen/Fehlverhalten haben mir einiges beigebracht ohne das ich nicht der Mensch jetzt wäre, der ich bin ! Heh^^- und ich bin gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bei welcher Gelegenheit war dein übelster Tag?


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Meine übelsten Tage sind Sonntage, an denen die ganze Nacht durchgesoffen wurde und wo sich zu Mittag immer noch alles um einen dreht, nur am Kotzen ist und Kopfweh hat.
Zum Glück werden solche Tage aber mit dem Alter seltener. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du dir ein Auto mit einem maximalen Neupreis von 30.000€ aussuchen könntest, welches würdest du wählen?


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

Würde mir wohl wenn ich könnte nen Passat CC kaufen. Den dürfte man schon ab 29T bekommen glaub ich^^


Wo ist dein absoluter Lieblingsort auf dieser Welt und warum ist er das?


----------



## Urengroll (28. Juli 2010)

Eine einsame Insel ála Robinson C. mit nur weiblichen Einwohnern mit riesen T. ich glaube da läßt es sich aushalten.





Was ist deine Lieblingsband und warum?


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Lieblingsband... hmmmh... gute Frage, da gibt es eigentlich drei. Aber einer erster Stelle steht wohl "Hammerfall", dicht gefolgt von "In Extremo" und "Eluvetie". Warum? - Weil mir die Musik gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Welche Startseite hast du in deinem Browser und welchen verwendest du?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juli 2010)

Ich benutze FireFox und habe google.de ("FireFox Version" nenne ich es mal, glaube sogar das es sogar die standart Startseite ist) als Startseite

Hast du eine seltsame Angewohnheit?


----------



## Resch (29. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hast du eine seltsame Angewohnheit?



Ich rede wohl öfters mal ziemlich schnell, aber wer schnell denkt verstehts trotzdem^^

Was machst du dieses Wochenende?


----------



## Alcasim (2. August 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Ich rede wohl öfters mal ziemlich schnell, aber wer schnell denkt verstehts trotzdem^^
> 
> Was machst du dieses Wochenende?



Da die Frage vom 29. Juli ist, denk ich mal es ist das Wochenende vom 30.-01. gemeint. Da habe ich (bis auf Freitag) nichts gemacht, da ich fit sein wollte für den ersten Arbeitstag.


Führst du deinen Traumjob aus?


----------



## Gondrakk (8. August 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Da die Frage vom 29. Juli ist, denk ich mal es ist das Wochenende vom 30.-01. gemeint. Da habe ich (bis auf Freitag) nichts gemacht, da ich fit sein wollte für den ersten Arbeitstag.
> 
> 
> Führst du deinen Traumjob aus?



Leider nein. Bin in einem 1€Job. Ist zwar schön dort, gute Arbeit, nette Kollegen und super Chefs, aber eben nur ein Euro.


Schaust du dir gerne M*A*S*H an?


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Schaust du dir gerne M*A*S*H an?



Nö.

Was ist deine liebste Beschäftigung?


----------



## Gondrakk (10. August 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Was ist deine liebste Beschäftigung?



Träumen


Was würdest du mit einer Mio. Euro anfangen?


----------



## Resch (11. August 2010)

Gondrakk schrieb:


> Was würdest du mit einer Mio. Euro anfangen?



Mir ein kleines gemütliches Haus bauen und ein schönes Auto davor stellen. Dann noch ein Haus bauen welches ich vermieten würde, somit hab ich mir mein Einkommen gesichert^^ Falls noch was über bleibt, ne Reise machen und en Rest anlegen.

Was ist zur Zeit dein größter, realistischer Wunsch?


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2010)

So ca. 10 Kilo abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joa...ich hab meine Figur verloren ...*schnief*

Was ist deine Lieblingsserie?


----------



## Resch (20. August 2010)

Mhh da gibts viele...von Two and a Half Man über Family Guy, American Dad, Californication, Crossin Jordan, Boston Legal, Eureka...gibt so viele^^ aber ich glaube 2 & 1/2 Man ist zur Zeit meine liebste wenn ich die Folge mal noch nicht kenne.

Wie würdest du dich Beschreiben in Bezug auf deine positiven und negativen Eigenschaften?


----------



## Luminesce (4. Februar 2011)

Hmm, meine auffälligste positive Eigenschaft ist, dass ich ein sehr ehrlicher Mensch bin, vor allem zu Freunden (Frauen können richtige Heuchler sein, ich versuche dem entgegen zu wirken *g*)
Mein markantester negativer Charakterzug wäre, dass ich leider oftmals gewisse Sachen anders oder falsch interpretiere.

Was ist dein bisher schönstes Erlebnis in diesem Jahr?


----------



## Naho (4. Februar 2011)

Wie meine Schwester mit ihrem Freund aus Mexiko um 1Uhr Nachts vor unserer Haustür standen.
Es hat nur mein Vater gewusst, da er den Flug bezahlt hat.

Was wird dein nächstes Urlaubsziel?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2011)

Ui Lumi was hast du denn da ausgegraben... Find ich gut 

Mir fällt gerade auf das ich schon ewig nich mehr im Urlaub war und ich nix geplant hab, ergo auch kein Ziel hab. Aber wenn wär's wahrscheinlich Lettland, Riga um genau zu sein...

Wie lautet deine peinlichste Bettgeschichte?


----------



## Luminesce (5. Februar 2011)

Wollte eben einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnen 

Gute Wahl, war letztes Jahr mit einer Freundin in Riga, hat mir seeehr gut gefallen, bin dort sogar in das Opernhaus - Schwanensee ..

Bei mir waren es bisher nur die Klassiker, es platzt jemand ins Zimmer oder ein Vakuum entsteht ..
Witzigere oder peinlichere Geschichten habe ich persönlich nicht erlebt, dafür kenne ich viele Geschichten von Freunden *g* ~was es nicht alles gibt~

Ach die Frage ist eifach zu gut: Wie lautet deine peinlichste Bettgeschichte?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2011)

Ohje xD Also meine Ex, die in Berlin wohnt, war hier zu Besuch (als wir noch zusammen waren, klingt logisch, ne? xD) und es war halt nachts und was man eben so macht, wenn man in ner Beziehung ist  Morgens, als meine Ex im Bad war, bekam ich von meinem Vater einen Anschiss, ich sollte gefälligst nicht so laut sein - Ich hab aber extra aufgepasst, leise zu sein. Mein Vater behauptet bis heute steif und fest, meine Stimme zu kennen und auch erkannt zu haben. Ich WEISS aber, dass ich es nicht war.

Peinlicheres hab ich nicht zu bieten :/


Wenn wir schon bei diesem Thema sind.. Welche geheime(n) Fantasie(n) hast du? ^^


----------



## Mephaistos82 (5. Februar 2011)

Ein 3er mit meiner Frau bzw nochmal.


Hast du schon mal so ein Lachanfall gehabt das du dich fast eingepinkelt hast?


----------



## Soladra (6. Februar 2011)

Schon des öfteren ^^ Erst gestern hätte ich mich fast bepisst vor lachen. N Guter Freund von mir war zu besuch und seine Freunden ist megaeifersüchtig auf alles weibliche, was ihm in die Nähe kommt. Und als es dann Abendessen gab , hat er die ganze Zeit gemeint, wie lecker das Steak sei und so weiter. Dann is ihm aufgefallen, dass er schon n bissl zu spät is und eig schon los musste und hat gemeint "Ich sag meiner Kleinen einfach, dass ich der Lust des Fleisches nicht widerstehen konnte!"  

Was ist das peinlichste, wass dir unter Alkoholeinfluss (oder anderem) passiert ist?


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Ne Freundin angerufen und ihr gesagt das ich sie total heiß find...

Naja eigentlich nix besonderes aber wenn man das so als Frau sagt ohne das da jemals jemand davon wusste erstmal Moment peinlich wenn sich das rumspricht... ^^
Hat sich aber sehr gelohnt im Endeffekt 

Hm und naja ich geh davon aus das es noch schlimmeres gab an das ich mich wegen des Alkohols glücklicherweise nicht erinnern kann 


Was in deinem Leben bereust du (am meisten?) ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

An Sylvester ein bisschen Strohrum probiert zu haben, obwohl ich danach noch zu meiner Freundin musste... die Hinfahrt war der Horror, ich dachte meine Lunge explodiert gleich, und das knapp 2 Stunden...

Bei welcher (dir bekannten) Person würdest du sofort die Straßenseite wechseln, wenn sie dir entgegen kommt ?


----------



## Luminesce (6. Februar 2011)

Bei meinem leiblichen Vater, eigentlich auch bei meinem Stiefvater, aber der wohnt leider mit mir unter einem Dach ^^. Naja nur noch 6 Monate..



Mit welcher Person deines Geschlechtes könntest du dir am ehesten* vorstellen mal was zu haben?

*absichtlich unterstrichen, sodass auch Heteros antworten können


----------



## ego1899 (6. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar mit ner ehemaligen Arbeitskollegin von mir, die unglaublich gut aussieht und zudem noch gelernte Masseuse is...

Ham uns jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr nich gesehen und wollen uns eh die ganze Zeit ma wieder treffen... Mal sehen 


Was war das widerlichste was du je gegessen/ probiert hast?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ganz klar mit ner ehemaligen Arbeitskollegin von mir, die unglaublich gut aussieht und zudem noch gelernte Masseuse is...
> 
> Ham uns jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr nich gesehen und wollen uns eh die ganze Zeit ma wieder treffen... Mal sehen
> 
> Was war das widerlichste was du je gegessen/ probiert hast?



Höhöhö  

B2T: Ne Gyros-Pizza bei so nem "Italiener" ... lag danach 2 Wochen mit nem Magen-Darm Infekt im Bett 

Wie sieht für dich ein perfekter Freitag/Samstag Abend aus ?


----------



## Resch (8. Februar 2011)

- Also es ist Sommer und ich habe Urlaub
- Ich stehe ca um 10 Uhr auf, da mir die Sonne ins Gesicht scheint
- Esse gemütlich draußen bei 24° Frühstück und habe einen perfekten Kaffee dazu
- Nach einem leckeren Mittagessen fahre ich mit meinen Freunden an den Stausee
 (Jemand anders fährt, denn dort wird neben sonnen und baden auch Bier getrunken^^)
- Gegen 6 fangen wir langsam das Grillen am See an
- und nach dem leckeren Abendessen und den immer noch perfektem Wetter gehts ab zu einer großen tollen Garten Party :-p
- Abends ergibt sich dann noch was mit einer schönen Frau und der Tag endet wie er angefangen hat: "Im Bett, aber nicht allein" 

Was schätzt du oder würdes du an deinem Partner am meisten?


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2011)

hmm was schätze ich an meiner Frau am meisten?

Ihre offene und ehrliche Art mit Menschen um zugehen, bei Fremden dauert es zwar immer en bissel bis sie warm wird, aber dann gibt es kein halten mehr. Ich schätze auch ihr ruhige Art bei unserem Sohn oder allgemein bei Kindern. DAs ist einfach nur unglaublich.


Was ist deine schlechteste Charaktereigenschaft?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das meine schlechteste Eigenschaft ist, aber ich wprde sagen, dass meine schlechteste Eigenschaft ist, dass ich manchmal einfach nicht die Fresse halten kann, was mich dann selber aufregt.

Was ist dein Lieblingshobby?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Hm naja würd jetzt spontan Zocken sagen. Hab noch viele andere Hobbys, wie Sport und so, aber darauf könnt ich am wenigsten verzichten...

Wie hast du deine Unschuld verloren


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

Beim Sex  

Wann hast Du deine Unschuld verloren?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

dürfte so gegen 21H gewesen sein....

Hast Du ein Haustier ?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

Hehe^^ ich wollt auch erst schreiben, in welchem Alter ...^^
btt:

Ich habe 7 Haustiere.

Was ist dein Lieblingstier?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

7 Haustiere? aber kleine oder?

Wolf und Fuchs, seit ich denken kann sinds die zwei..

Edit: neue Frage, ist ja das Kennenlernspiel *g*
Was ist deine schlimmste Angewohnheit?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin nicht die treueste...*flöt*... 

Öhm, die Haustiere sind 6 Katzen und ein Hund, der ist auch nicht klein^^

Was für ein Fahrzeug fährst Du?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Opel Astra

Was ist dein größter Traum?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

später Eigentum am Meer zu haben (Nordsee) + Flugschein

Was kannst Du besonders toll ?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht die treueste...*flöt*...



Also hätte ich grad von dir am wenigsten erwartet kein plan wieso 

hm naja englisch... und... ich kann beim fußball perfekt erkennen ob es jetzt abseits war oder nich 

kann mich aber nich gut selbst einschätzen wenn es um meine stärken geht, eher die schwächen liegen mir ^^

Was kannst du besonders schlecht?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

französisch Sprechen und auf Prüfungen lernen.

Wovor hast du am meisten Respekt?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Februar 2011)

Vor Leuten die Respekt vor mir haben. Ist gar nicht mal so einfach ^^




ego1899 schrieb:


> Also hätte ich grad von dir am wenigsten erwartet kein plan wieso





ego1899 schrieb:


>



ego steckt uns alle in Schubladen ..
 was ist deine grösste Angst?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Studium nicht zu bestehen und dadurch meine Familie im Stich zu lassen.

Was hast du heute zum Mittag gegessen?


----------



## Versace83 (10. Februar 2011)

Heute gab es typisch britische Chips und Steaks.

Wie ist das Wetter bei dir heute?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2011)

Trübes Regenwetter ...aber in der Woche ist´s mir egal ^^

Was hast Du am Wochenende vor?


@ego
Hah! ich bin eben immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut!


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Februar 2011)

Eine alte Schulfreundin treffen die ich seit 94 nicht mehr gesehen habe und die mich über Facebook wiedergefunden hat.

Bist Du Egoist ? (die Frage gilt nicht für ego is klar ne...)


----------



## Kuya (10. Februar 2011)

Egoist... eigentlich eher nicht, (bin doch seeehr Kameradschaftlich denke ich), 
...aber ich würde mal mutmaßen, dass ich zuweilen dazu neige (gerade Fremden gegenüber) ziemlich "eingebildet und Ignorant" zu sein. 

Was war die "tollpatschigste" Situation, in die du "Heute" verwickelt / (die dir passiert) warst (ist).


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Was war die "tollpatschigste" Situation, in die du "Heute" verwickelt / (die dir passiert) warst (ist).



Beim Döner-Mann mit 10 cent Münzen zu bezahlen und das Geld fallen lassen. ^^


Wie lange war deine längste Beziehung zu Mann oder Frau?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Beim Döner-Mann mit 10 cent Münzen zu bezahlen und das Geld fallen lassen. ^^
> 
> 
> Wie lange war deine längste Beziehung zu Mann oder Frau?



5 Monate. Seitdem will ich nie wieder eine Beziehung zu einer Frau. [Und NEIN ich stehe nicht deshalb auf Männer!]

Wie viele Beziehungen hattest du bis jetzt?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> ego steckt uns alle in Schubladen



ja aber ihr wollt einfach nich reinpassen da kann ich drücken und rumquetschen wie ich will... ^^

dann steck ich euch halt alle in die tasche 

naja wenn ich jetzt die ernsthaften zähle (mehr als 5 monate  ) würd ich jetzt ma so 4-5 sagen...

was war das peinlichste was dir in der öffentlichkeit vor vielen menschen passiert is?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Februar 2011)

Nach einer durchzechten Nacht, wollte ich unbedingt auf die Toilette und hab dabei die Eingangstür mit der Toilettentür verwechselt und wollt  mich dann vor das Haus hocken...zum Glück hat mein Freund mich dann reingeholt bevor die Hose ganz unten war.

Fehlt Dir ein oder mehrere Zähne?


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

Ja, so einige sogar  

Mein Kiefer ist zu klein, mir wurden insgesamt 4 bleibende Zähne gezogen (mit Lückenschluss, man sieht also nichts). Dann wurden mir noch die Weissheitszähne rausgenommen - insgesamt fehlen mir also 8 Zähne  

Hand auf´s Herz: Wie groß bist Du, wieviel wiegst Du und wie zufrieden bist Du damit?


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2011)

1.75m, 60 kilo, sehr zufrieden

Warst du schonmal auf einem Polizeiposten (schuldig unschuldig ist mir egal)?


----------



## Kuya (11. Februar 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> Hand auf´s Herz: Wie groß bist Du, wieviel wiegst Du und wie zufrieden bist Du damit?



ich bin etwa 1,90-1,93m groß.

Meine Wage zeigte mir gerade 71,3kg, (mit Kleidung und Schuhen) also würde ich so 69,5-70kg schätzen.
und "klingt vielleicht seltsam", aber ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, stehe einfach nicht auf große Körpermasse, egal ob Mann oder Frau, und ob nun Fettgewebe oder viele Muskeln. 
Ich bevorzuge quasi den "filigranen Technik-Zeitalter-Look".  

Warum hast du dich von deiner "_Vorletzten_" Freund/Freundin getrennt?
(Das ist dochmal kreativ^^).


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

Hmm wenn du 1,93 bist bin ich 100kg schwer ^^


Wegen eines Kokain-Problems. Ausbildung geschmissen, dann anderen Job verloren, dann mich verloren 

Aus welchem Grund hat das letzte Mal jemand mit dir und WEGEN dir Schluss gemacht?


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

da habt ihr ja zum Glück ähnliche Fragen^^

Von meinem vorletzten Freund habe ich mich getrennt weil´s einfach nicht mehr lief, ich war im Ausland und habe mich selbst gesucht! Da hat er gefragt wie lange das denn dauern würde... dann war Schluss.

Der Grund warum das letzte Mal mit mir Schluss gemacht wurde war "Ich weiss nicht mehr ob ich glücklich bin". 

Aja. Da fragt ihr euch jetzt sicherlich "Hä?" - so ungefähr habe ich auch geschaut, es gab aber keine weitere Erklärung, und das nach 3 Jahren. Und dann! *luftholen* auch noch am Telefon. So ein Feigling...


Habt ihr euch schon mal so richtig ins Zeug geschmissen, Rosen, Liebesbriefe, irgendwohin geklebte Herzchen, versteckte Zettel? Wenn ja, wie kam es an?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

Ja das volle Programm und nun seit fast 10 Jahren verheiratet kam also i'wie an :-)

Mal ehrlich: bist Du ein Computersuchti ?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass jeder Info ein Stück weit Suchti ist. Mal abgesehen von den Tagen, an denen man einfach die Schnautze voll hat.

Hattest du als Teenager solche Berufswünsche wie Gynekologe oder Pornostar?


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Februar 2011)

Nenenenenene. Ich wollte Zahnärztin werden. 

Was bringt Dich so richtig zum ausflippen?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

meinst Du negativ ausflippen ? Da gibt's einige Sachen: Leute auf die einfach kein Verlass ist; wenn ich eine bestimmte Sache unbedingt kaufen will und genau dann gibt es das nicht oder nicht so wie geplant; wenn jemand meine Kinder anpöbelt dann werd ich ganz gerade und extrem pampig :-) da freu ich mich immer schon drauf - grad bei unserer "Lieblings-Nachbarin" wenn die wieder kommt "Oh es wurde auf meine Hecke geschossen mit dem Ball"---

Was war letztes Jahr der geilste Tag für Dich und warum?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Silvester, weil dann endlich das Jahr rum war.

Wann war letztes Jahr dein schlimmster Tag und warum?


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2011)

hm auch silvester ^^

da sind wir zu 3. in die straßenbahn gestiegen, wollten nur 2 stationen fahren. auf einma hat der zug ne vollbremsung gemacht und kurz darauf ham wir n mädel wie am spieß schreien hören.

haben dann die türen mit dem nothebel aufgemacht und sind raus. da lag da n mädel die wie ich am nächsten tag erfahren hab betrunken auf den gleisen eingeschlafen is und halb auf den gleisen lag.

sie hatte den kompletten linken unterschenkel abgetrennt bekommen. man konnte sie logischerweise nich ansprechen sie hat ja nur geschrien und helfen war auch nich da der krankenwagen schon ca 2 min später da war. hab nie erfahren was drauß wurde...

naja hat die stimmung ganz schön vermiest wie man sich denken kann...


was war dein schönster tg letztws jahr? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Boah scheisse...das nimmt einen ja nur durchs lesen schon echt mit @ ego1899 


b2t: Als ich mit meinem besten Kumpel in Urlaub gefahren bin (iwann im Juli war das glaube ich)

Was ist dein nächstes großes Ziel im Leben (Schulabschluss, Bachelor, Ausbildung, Beförderung etc)?


----------



## Miss Mojo (15. Februar 2011)

Ich überlege gerade ob ich noch meinen Master in Freizeitwissenschaften machen soll... das ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Wie trinkst Du Deinen Kaffee am liebsten?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

2 Löffel Zucker + schön viel Milch

Ziehst Du dich gern gut an oder eher schlabberig/ leger ?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

Lieber "gut" aber dennoch "lässig. Also wenn ich fort gehe zwar am liebsten Jeans, aber dazu meist ein "gutes Hemd".

Was "stört/missfällt" dir zur Zeit am meisten an deinem Leben?


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

das ich wegen meiner schlafstörungen nix mehr richtig auf die reihe kriege...

bist du heimlich in jemanden verknallt und wenn ja in wen?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin irgendwie andauernd in jemanden "verknallt", was ja auch OK ist, da ich Single bin :-P Aber meist erledigt sich das dann wenn man die Person näher kennenlernt oder man war einfach nur betrunken xD

Wer ist dein Lieblingsstar?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Februar 2011)

IceCube

Bist du fleissig/ehrgeizig oder eher faul und schlägst dich irgendwie durchs Leben?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

hm teils teils - was gemacht werden muß versuche ich optimal zu machen aber eig. nicht zuviel wenns sich nicht lohnt. 

kannst Du kochen - also mindestens so was wie ein paniertes Schnitzel in die Pfanne hauen und Kartoffeln + Gemüse dazu - so eine halbwegs richtige Mahlzeit ??


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

joooa sowas krieg ich locker hin aber dann hört's auch schon auf ^^

bist du gegen irgendwas allergisch?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2011)

Gegen alle Art von Pollen(Frühblüher-Spätblüher, Bäume, Gräser, Schimmelpilze, Hausstaubmilben)
 merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass ich "totaaaal" allergisch auf Birken reagieren soll (lt. Allergietest) aber ich das überhaupt nicht merke  


Reagierst Du auf irgendwas allergisch ?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Februar 2011)

Nein. In keinster Weise. Is auch nich so das ich irgendwas nich vertrage, oder sonstige Beschwerden hab. Bin vollkommen gesund. 

Kannst du gut Auto fahren, oder eher nich so?


----------



## Talatsu (17. Februar 2011)

Ich kann sicher behaupten, dass ich gut fahren kann.


Wahrscheinlich kam die Frage schon.

Hast du Haustiere?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

nope nur Kinder das reicht völlig ! Wenn dann wär mal ein Aquarium schön aber das krig ich nicht durchgesetzt und eig. will ich das nur haben aber mich nicht kümmern...^^

Mal ehrlich: ist Dein Konto regelm. überzogen oder bist Du einer der immer im Plus ist ?


----------



## Talatsu (17. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich. Ich bin ein Sparer. Bin immer im Plus.

Ok. Ein Bisschen blöde Frage.

Wenn du etwas auf der Welt ändern könntest, was wäre das?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

Schwer zu sagen. Es gibt so vieles, was man ändern sollte. Aber die Menschen sollen ihre Probleme alleine lösen, ich würde lieber wieder die Erde gesund machen.

Was machst du "beruflich"? Noch Schüler? Oder Student? Wenn ja, was? Oder arbeitest du? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Februar 2011)

BWL Student (Bachelor)

Muss bei dir das Essen immer schön angerichtet sein (auf nem Teller und mit Verzierungen oder so), oder reicht dir schon ein Napf o.Ä.? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Ein Napf reicht mir sicherlich nicht, aber es muss für den Alltag nicht schön angerichtet sein. Wenn ich allerdings Gäste hab, richte ich das Essen schön an und wenn ich ein Restaurant besuche, erwarte ich das auch.


Hast du was an der Wand hängen (Bilder, Poster etc.)? Und wenn ja, was?


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Eine 3x2 Meter Flagge von Eintracht Frankfurt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild von Goya, den Säugling fressenden Satyren Kronos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier als Poster, Original eigentlich "Der Schrei" von van Gogh xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst nur normales Zeugs. Nen Spiegel, ne Pinwand, ein Fenster...

Hast du ne ausgeprägte Angst vor irgendwas?
Arachnophobia, Platzangst, Höhenangst, etc...?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

nö nix, Spinnen mag ich zwar net aber pansich davonlaufen tu ich deswegen nicht. 

wie oft duscht Du in der Woche ?


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

7 mal - immer Sommer öfters.

Wie oft putzt du dir die Zähne?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

cool ich dusch so oft wie Ellesmere 

2x am Tag 

gib es zu: guckst Du DSDS oder Dschungelcamp ??


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Februar 2011)

Wir haben anscheinend die gleichen Hygieneansichten  

Japp- schuldig^^ Ich schau mir beides an. Schliesslich will ich abends unterhalten werden! Und das werde ich bei beiden Sendungen^^. 
Wenn ich Bildung will dann meld ich mich in der VHS an  


Fährst Du gerne Karussel und wenn, was ist dein Lieblings-Fahrgeschäft?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

nee gar nich... wenn ich wählen müsste wär's das kinderkarusell ^^

hab in den letzten jahren seltsamerwrise ne leichte höhenangst enwickelt sodass mich niemamd auf nen freefalltower oder ne riesenachterbahn bekommt ^^

das war aber nich immer so, aber auch früher hat mir sowas einfach keinen spaß gemacht. find das heut noch dämlich nen haufen geld zu bezahlen um ein paar minuten durchgeschüttelt zu werden...

was würdest du an dir ändern wollen wenn du könntest? optisch oder sonstwie egal
(boah bitte keine "ich bin so wie ich bin" antworten  )


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre gerne 10 cm grösser  

Betreibst Du irgendeinen Sport regelmässig?


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Februar 2011)

jupp bin regelm. auf dem Crosstrainer zu Hause (vorm TV :-) ) und wenn es irgendwann mal wärmer ist dann wieder draußen Sport (Laufen, Tennis, Fußball was so ansteht)

Achtest Du auf Deine Ernährung - also regelm. Salat, Obst, gesundes und nicht nur Burger King^^ ?


----------



## ego1899 (21. Februar 2011)

Nee darauf achten nich. Aber da ich sowieso nich bei Burger Ping, Mäc Doof und Co. speise und eigentlich auch ganz gerne Obst vertilge erledigt sich das Quasi selbst...

In welchem Alter bist du ausgezogen aus Hotel Mama?


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Februar 2011)

Mit 18- klassischer Drang nach Freiheit. Im Nachhinein hiess es nur mehr Arbeit ^^

Bist Du schon häufiger umgezogen? Und wenn ja, wie oft?


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

hm ja 9x wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab 

2x alleine und 7x mit meinen eltern xD

und der nächste steht bald an.
aber war alles in der umgebung...


bist du tattoowiert oder gepierced und wenn ja was und wo?
(hm glaub das war schonma oder?)


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Februar 2011)

nö sowas mag ich nicht und will ich nicht.

ziehst Du jeden Tag neue Unterwäsche an ??


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

ja hallo? du nich oder wie? 

bin mir mittlerweile sicher das die tattoo frage schonmal gestellt wurde, weil du die nämlich auch mit exakt der selben antwort beantwortet hast glaub ich xD

hast du erfahrungen mit dem anderem geschlecht?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Noa kloar^^ 

Hattest Du schon Erfahrung mit dem gleichen Geschlecht ? (sexueller Natur)


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Februar 2011)

uaaaaaahhhhhh - nö - *grusel*  denke da an Pulp Fiction in dem Laden da wo die beiden gefangen waren...*zitter*

Wann ging es bei Dir zum 1. Mal "zur Sache" ??


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Haha es hat funktioniert xD
Les dir meine Frage lieber nochma genau durch Wolfi  hahaha


Mit 16... glaub ich ^^

Was waren deine Lieblingsfächer in der Schule?


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was waren deine Lieblingsfächer in der Schule?



1. Stundenausfall.
2. Vertretung.
3. Pause.
4. SV (Palaber-Stunde, wo die Streber sich beschweren durften, dass sie gemobbt wurden).
5. Arbeitslehre/Werken (Faulenzen^^).
5. Physik (Auch Faulenzen, oder mit dem Stromkabel vom Beamer Seilspringen spielen).
6. Sport (Doppelstunde Fußball rumschieben war immer cool).
7. Kunst (Musik hören und Faulenzen).
8. Krankenzimmer (Verletzt, aber trotzdem Faulenzen).
9. Geschichte (oder die Schlafstunde, wenn man so will).
10 Informatik (wuhuu in Paint Bilder malen, und dafür Noten bekommen).

Hast du irgendwelche Unnormalen Hobbys/Gewohnheiten, wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha es hat funktioniert xD
> Les dir meine Frage lieber nochma genau durch Wolfi  hahaha
> 
> 
> [...]



Du ignorierst mich tatsächlich .... 
ICH hab auf deine Frage geantwortet und "Wolfi"(?)^^ auf meine 

btt:
Öhm, eigentlich nicht ... WoW, da haben mich schon so einige schräg angeschaut...achja...und die 6 Katzen und der Hund! Das finden einige wirklich absonderlich. Vielleicht werde ich mal die skurile, alte Frau bei uns in der Strasse. Die die irgendwann gestorben ist und von ihren Tieren dann "angeknabbert " wurde... 

Was war dein letzter Film im Kino?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Oh sorry  
Ich hab mich wohl verguckt ^^
Mach das nich mit Absicht xD

Und enden tust du bestimmt wie die Katzenoma bei den Simpsons 


ähm Matrix 2 glaub ich xD

Ich lad nur noch runter, seh es einfach nich ein so viel Geld für so viel Schrott zu bezahlen...

Von wem war das letzte Konzert auf dem du warst?


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Das letzte an das ich mich erinnern kann^^ war von den Beatsteaks

Bist du ein Mädchen oder ein Junge?


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> DVielleicht werde ich mal die skurile, alte Frau bei uns in der Strasse. Die die irgendwann gestorben ist und von ihren Tieren dann "angeknabbert " wurde...


Ellesmere ich glaub Du brauchst ne feste Beziehung...

zum Thema: Junge

bist Du sportlich oder meidest Du Sport ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zwar sportliche Veranlagungen, meide jedoch Sport (bis auf Fitness vllt) ^^

Was war der größte FAIL deines Lebens?


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

Ich überlege jetzt schon eine ganze Weile, was ich da schreiben könnte.
Die meisten Fehler die ich meinte, zu machen haben sich so gut wie immer im Nachhinein als richtig herausgestellt.
Das überwiegende, was ich so als Epic Fail" bezeichnen könnte, ist für die meisten anderen Menschen Teil "des normale Alltags". 


ich könnte höchsten sagen, mein einziger immer wieder vorkommenender Fail ist,
dass ich mir viele Dinge oder Personen, die ich "haben", "behalten", oder "wiederbekommen" könnte, selbst verwehre, weil ich einfach viel (viel vieeel) zu Stolz bin.

Daran dürfte Fail sein, dass ich mir damit viele coole und schöne Dinge absichtlich verwehre, auch wenn ich total Lust darauf hätte. 


Zum Beispiel tue ich Dinge entweder auf meine Weise, oder überhaupt nicht!
Wer also versucht, mich zwingen zu wollen, etwas "So und so" zu tun, wird zwangsläufig scheitern. 


*Was war das beste, (genialste, Hans-im-Glücklichste^^), dass dir in (diesem noch recht kurzen) oder notfalls auch (im vergangenen und damit recht langen) Jahr passiert ist! *


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Februar 2011)

das is einfach: Gehaltserhöhung 

redest Du viel oder bist Du eher der stille Typ ??


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm...wenn ich die Leute nicht so gut kenne, eher still; ansonsten rede ich schon gerne  

Was hast Du heute abend vor?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Meinen PC schnappen, zu Kuya mitnehmen und ne LAN machen, bzw zusammenn online zocken besser gesagt...

(sofern er mal an sein Telefon geht ^^)


----------



## Kuya (24. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> (sofern er mal an sein Telefon geht ^^)



Ach Fuck!

Laute Musik? -Check-!
Handy an? -Check-!
Handy am PC? -Nope-!

oder mit anderen Worten ich Depp hab mein Handy im Schlafzimmer liegen gelassen (Tür zu), 
und sitz in meiner Gaming Lounge mit aufgedrehter Musik, und Manage den Thread zu unserer neuen SR-Skype-Gruppe
die ich für uns aufgebaut habe!


Ich schick dir mal schnell eine SMS!

btT: Eg0, du hast eine "Frage vergessen"!


----------



## Hackseputt (25. Februar 2011)

jaaaa

Also, was wolltest du schon immer machen ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn die Grundidee aus nem Flugzeug zu springen irgendwie bescheuert ist ...würde gerne mal Fallschirmspringen 

Was ist dein Lieblingsgericht heute und was war es als du ein Kind warst?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Februar 2011)

Miracoli!! ich hab die abgöttisch geliebt ...jetzt ..hmm...eigentlich immer noch Nudeln mit Tomatensoße  Nur mach ich die Soße jetzt selbst 

Was würdest Du mit deinem neuen Freund/ deiner neuen Freundin am ersten Date - Abend machen?


----------



## Hackseputt (27. Februar 2011)

Ähhh, ins Kino gehn... oder tanzen xD

Was ist dein Lieblingssong ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

Also wenn ich wirklich nur einen nennen darf? *seufz*

Kelly watch the Stars - Air

Aber eine Top 10 wäre großzügiger gewesen  

Welcher Film hat Dich zuletzt so richtig zum Schluchzen gebracht?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

bin da nicht am Wasser gebaut doch bei einem Film passiert das, und zwar "The Mission" mit Jeremy Irons und R.de Niro --> trailer

Bist Du ein "netter" Autofahrer (falls kein Autofahrer, dann eben Fahrradfahrer^^) ? Also auch mal für Fußgänger stehenbleiben oder andere reinlassen etc ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (28. Februar 2011)

Ja  Ich wünsche mir das schließlich auch von anderen Autofahrern! 

Mal ehrlich - schon mal in nen Schwimmbad gepinkelt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. März 2011)

Selbstverständlich  Wer was anderes von sich behauptet lügt doch! Heute natürlich nicht mehr, aber vor 20 Jahren halt^^

Welche Hygieneartikel (Marken) benutzt du im Alltag?


----------



## Wolfmania (1. März 2011)

Shampoo von Head&Shoulders momentan und ne Zahnpasta von blend-a-med. Ferner noch Nivea Gesichtscreme - mehr fällt mir net ein oO bin keine Frau^^

Hast Du Dein Konto im Griff oder ist es meist "etwas" überzogen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2011)

Ständig überzogen! Lebe ein Leben am Limit  

Was war das grösste Verbrechen, dass Du je begangen hast? (Mal Butter bei die Fische  )


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. März 2011)

Ich habe geklaut. Nagellack. 

Und ich schäme mich auch dafür und weiss nun, dass nur selbstgekauftes richtig Spass macht.

Oder zählen so moralische Sachen wie Betrug und so auch dazu?^^

Mit wieviel Jahren hattest Du Dein erstes Mal und würdest Du es Dir rückblickend zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt wünschen?


----------



## Hackseputt (1. März 2011)

hihihi, noch gar nicht  Ich weiß, dass es etwas untypisch ist, vorallem da der durchschnitt mit 17 schon "durch ist". Nur will ich es halt mit meiner Freundin haben. Nur brauch ich dafür mal eine^^

Würdest du von dir sagen, dass du ein guter Freund/Freundin bist ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. März 2011)

Da ich ehrlich, offen und direkt bin, sowie nichts von Lästern oder Intrigen halte: Ja, ich denke ich bin für so manchen sogar der beste Freund!

Bist du ein "Auswendig-Lerner" oder ein "Checker"? ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (2. März 2011)

Beides! 

Spanische Handelskorrespondenz habe ich zum Beispiel einfach auswendig gelerent, andere Sachen machen ja Sinn und muss ich deswegen nicht auswendig lernen.

Schon mal Drogen genommen?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Ja, ich habe 12 Jahre lang regelmäßig (phasenweise auch täglich) gekifft. Bis ich vor etwa drei Jahren einfach keine Lust mehr drauf hatte, bei irgendwelchen zwielichtigen Vögeln gute Miene zum bößen Spiel zu machen, und schließlich aufgehört habe. Circa ein Jahr später hatte ich nochmal auf einer Party an nem Joint gezogen, aber es hat mich nich wieder gepackt. Während dieser zwölf Jahre habe ich auch einmal Pilzschokolade gefuttert, was bei mir allerdings schon kaum noch nennenswerte Wirkungen gezeigt hatte.
Jedenfalls bin ich in der ganzen Zeit meinem Grundsatz, niemals was chemisches zu nehmen treu geblieben. 
Was, wenn ich mir heute manche alte Bekannte aus dieser Zeit anschaue, die auf Speed, Amphe u.Ä. hängengeblieben sind, auch genau die richtige Entscheidung war. 
Keine Macht den Drogen!

Hast du irgendwelche Haustiere?


----------



## Miss Mojo (4. März 2011)

Ja, ich habe einen kleinen Zwerghamster namens Fräulein Irma. Seit Oktober habe ich sie. Davor hatte ich auch einen Zwerghamster namens Miss Moneypenny die allerdings nach knappen 3 Jahren in hohem Alter in die hamsterliche Nachwelt eingegangen ist.

Zuhause hatte ich früher einen Hund - auch dieser ist ziemlich alt geworden, vermisse ihn aber heute noch so manches mal.

Wann und in welcher Situation warst Du das letzte Mal richtig gemein?


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2011)

Hmmm richtig gemein... das war vor 2 Wochen. Da hab ich im Kochunterricht meinem lieben Mitschüler den Kopf ins Spülbecken getaucht...


----------



## Resch (9. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hmmm richtig gemein... das war vor 2 Wochen. Da hab ich im Kochunterricht meinem lieben Mitschüler den Kopf ins Spülbecken getaucht...



Frage vergessen...


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Hä ich habe sie eigentlich nacheditiert...

Naja egal, 

Würdest du auch das grosse Geld holen, wenn deine Verwandte/Bekannte dadurch zu schaden kommen würden?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

nö denke nicht, außer die Person kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden.

Schläfst Du im klassischen Schlafanzug oder anders ?


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Anders... 

Spielst du WoW? Und wenn ja, welche Klasse/ Skillung (Main halt) und welches Realm?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Die letzten drei Tage zwar nicht aber sonst ...Jopp^^

Mein Main ist eigtl. eine Paladina und zwar eine heilende, wenn ich nicht gerad allein unterwegs bin. 
Beheimatet auf dem wunderschönen Realm  Teldrassil.

Wie lang dauerte deine längste Beziehung?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. März 2011)

sie dauert - nun 12 Jahre und kein Ende in Sicht :-)

Ehrlich: bohrst Du manchmal in der Nase ?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

Na klar (aber ist das nicht eher eine Frage für "Schuldig-Unschuldig"^^)

Bist du ein ehrlicher Mensch oder flunkerst Du doch eher mal?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

Ich flunker schon ab und an mal, aber wer macht das nicht?

Hats du ein Smartphone mit Internetflat? Wenn ja wie Internetsüchtig würdest du dich einschätzen^^


----------



## ego1899 (10. März 2011)

Ja hab ich. Aber erst seit nem halben Jahr.
Internetsüchtig war ich allerdings schon lange vorher... ^^

Ständig mit jedem in Kontakt stehen können, eine nie versiegende Informationsquelle haben, immer auf dem neustem Stand sein in jeglicher Hinsicht.
kostenlos an Musik, Filme, Spiele, Software, Bücher etc. zu kommen und natürlich online zocken...

All das is halt nunmal total genial...

Ja ich bin süchtig ^^


Was war dei schlimmster Urlaub und wieso?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. März 2011)

1 Woche Bayrischer Wald ... es war im Dezember 2006, wir wollten Skifahren gehen und haben uns im Bayrischen Wald einquartiert.
1. Es gab keinen Schnee!! Erst am vorletzten Urlaubstag fing es heftig an zu schneien ...
2. Von diesen 7 Tagen war ich auch noch 3 Tage krank- ich hatte mir eine Magen Verstimmung eingefangen und war 2 Tage nur am kot....

Was war der grösste Unsinn den du gemacht hast und nun bereust?


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt umsomehr ich darüber nachdenke umso weniger fällt mir ein. Ich hab zwar schon viel scheisse gabaut, aber irgendwie hat sich doch alles wieder zum positive gewendet.
Unsinn...mhhh...betrunken mit dem Auto/Motorrad gefahren nichts passiert, mach ich auch nicht wieder..denk ich^^, Mal so viel geetrunken dass ich draußen irgendwo eingeschlafen bin...war im Sommer nichts passiert :-P Also so richtig mag mir da ncihts einfallen....

Wie siehst du dich wenn du in den Spiegel schaust? :-P


----------



## Miss Mojo (18. März 2011)

Kritisch! 

Ich meine ich bin eine Frau, meine Wahrnehmung hängt von der Tagesform mal. Mal super-klasse-toll. Mal der totale Wischmob. That´s life. Man muss sich an den guten Momenten festhalten  

Was hast Du am Wochenende vor worauf Du Dich schon besonders freust?


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

Miss schrieb:


> Kritisch!
> 
> Ich meine ich bin eine Frau, meine Wahrnehmung hängt von der Tagesform mal. Mal super-klasse-toll. Mal der totale Wischmob. That´s life. Man muss sich an den guten Momenten festhalten
> 
> Was hast Du am Wochenende vor worauf Du Dich schon besonders freust?



Am Samstag feiert ein Kumpel Geburtstag. Sind 3 Leute die Feiern wird also eine Feier jenseits der 50 Mann(Frau) wird bestimmt lustig :-P

Was war dein schönster Gedanke an diesem doch so verregneten Tag?


----------



## Wolfmania (18. März 2011)

daß wir heut Abend zum Italiener gehen und ich mich auf lecker Essen + Trinken freuen kann.

Mal ehrlich: wie wichtig ist Sex in Deinem Leben ?? Und kommt nicht mit (oh so nebensächlich bla bla das glaub doch eh keiner ^^)


----------



## Alion (18. März 2011)

Eigentlich sehr wichtig. Allerdings nicht so wichtig, dass ich mich, wenn ich Singel bin, die ganze zeit zu One Night stands treffe oder ins Puff gehe. Da reicht es wenn man ab und zu 5 gegen willi spielt. (omg hab ich jetzt das wirklich hier geschrieben?)
Sex in einer Beziehung ist sehr wichtig für mich.
Denn:
1. Es mach spass
2. Man kann sich gegenseitig zeigen wie gern man sich hat
3. Es ist gesund.
4. Hilft gegen stress und depressionen. zumindest bei mir.  

Ist eigentlich ne ganz gute frage. Also stelle ich die gleiche nochmals.
Wie wichtig ist dir Sex in deinem Leben?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

Sex ist immer wichtig, einer der Grundpfeiler in der Beziehung und auch außerhalb :-P Ich glaube es gehört einfach zum Wohlbefinden dazu.


Wie ist der Name der Person in die du zur Zeit verliebt bist, zuletzt warst oder mit der du dir eine Beziehung vorstellen könntest? (Also Vorname aus deinem Umfeld)


----------



## Berserkius (14. April 2011)

Meine Frau heisst Nadine und sind seit 4 Jahren ein Paar. Ein Sohn haben wir auch von 3 Jahren der uns schön auf trapp hält ;-)


Meine Frage lautet an dich: Bist du bereit dein jetztigen Job aufzugeben um mit der Partnerin/Partner deines Lebens zusammen zu sein?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2011)

Ja wenn sie so viel verdient, dass sie uns solange durchfüttern kann bis ich einen neuen habe :-D

Bist du Raucher?


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Nein seit fast 5 Jahren net mehr

Bist du auch so traurig das meine alte Logitech tatstatur so langsam kaputt geht?


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2011)

Nee... Ich bin traurig weil n Kumpel meine Logitech G15 kleingekriegt hat und ich mir jetzt die G19 kaufen muss...

Schonmal geweint als du ein Spiel durchgespielt hast weil es schon zu Ende war? So wie Zelda 3 oder so? ^^


----------



## Jordin (24. April 2011)

Ja, bei Final Fantasy 7 und 8. 



Schon mal was teureres als Kaugummis im Laden geklaut?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

Eigentlich hab ich noch gar nichts stibbitzt.


Was ist deine Meinung zu unserer Bundeskanzlerin?


----------



## Marctoad (25. April 2011)

off: Da sind alle ruhig xD

on: Ich finde sie garnicht so schlecht, immerhin hatten wir noch keinen großen Stress...

Magst du Pizza nur mit Ei und Mais?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2011)

Zum einen Frage ich mich als erstes: Sind Mais und Ei auf der Pizza oder gibt es zur Pizza Ei und Mais als Beilage?

Da in jedem Fall ich ein definitives Nein aussprechen kann tu ich das auch: Ich mag Pizza ohne Mais und Ei.


Und was ich gerne wissen würde,...ähm...tja....hmmm: Falls du Foamy the Squirrel kennst, giibt es etwas, was du an ihn magst?
Für alle, die nachschauen wollen: Einfach mal bei Youtube Foamy eingeben, gibt's ganz viele Folgen.


----------

